# Marty's HHI Restaurant Thread [Ongoing]



## jme

UPDATE 4/18/22 from Marty: Dedicated to all those who own, or are employed by, or have been employed by, the many fine restaurants on Hilton Head Island. You deserve our thanks and our sincere gratitude for all you do, and have done, throughout this most challenging time while enduring the Coronavirus pandemic. We stand with you as we go forward, never knowing what can and will happen. We do also continually acknowledge the enjoyment and enrichment that you bring to our lives. Thank you. May God bless us all.

_*See the OP's most-recent list in *__*Posts #670 and #671.*_


----------



## pedro47

Outstanding!.  You are on point with all your recommendations.


----------



## jont

Thanks Marty, fantastic update! I don't think I"ll ever be able to keep up with you, but at least I put a dent in your list.
"So much great food, so little island time"

Your buddy


----------



## TravlinDuo

Thanks Marty!  We're headed down to MBY last week in August... your updated list is great timing !

Sue


----------



## Docklander

Great list! Boy could I have done with this when I did a tour of all the HH properties last year! Will definitely be using it on the next trip (2015). Thanks.


----------



## ilene13

Good list Marty,
   I would make 2 additions.  Daniels across from Coligny Plaza has wonderful Tapas, they are different from "Tapas".  Also for a light lunch or dinner we like the Market Street Cafe.  Good wraps.
   Santa Fe is also my favorite on the island.  One other comment--- Redfish is very child friendly! 
Actually all of the fine dining restaurants that you have listed as not for kids we have taken our children to( when they were young) and now we have brought our grandson.  If a child(ren) are well behaved there is no problem taking them anywhere.


----------



## Bnov

Thanks for the great recommendations!  They're headed to the Hilton Head digital folder we keep for future reference.


----------



## ilene13

*VINE*

On the recommendation of your list and trip advisor I called THE VINE to make dinner reservations for 2 people at 8 PM on July 15th.  They called me back to tell me they only have 5, 5:30 and 9 available.  We took the 9.


----------



## jme

ilene13 said:


> On the recommendation of your list and trip advisor I called THE VINE to make dinner reservations for 2 people at 8 PM on July 15th.  They called me back to tell me they only have 5, 5:30 and 9 available.  We took the 9.



amazing isn't it?  *Vine* seems to be the new hot spot.  
Getting a reservation is almost like snagging a hard-to-get week from a 9:00:00001 am call to MVCI...... Lol 

and about *Daniel's*, I almost placed it on the list, but since I haven't been there, and because it's relatively new, I decided to wait until I can try it.  I was at HH the past few days---only had 4 nights---- and will be returning this upcoming weekend, and I'll try Daniel's for sure. Wanted to go there already, but we ended up going to Skull Creek, Santa Fe, WiseGuys, and One Hot Mama's on consecutive nights. All were great, great, great. 

I'll let you know about Daniel's, and perhaps add it afterward.


----------



## Old Hickory

If you get the chance, have a meal at *843* which is the sister restaurant of *Vine* (same ownership).  It's in the Fresh Market shopping center on the far left end of the center.   Patio seating available.  Small dinning area w/ no real bar to speak of.  

We called Vine for last minute seating and they asked us if we would consider 843 as we could be seated immediately (15 minutes).   I checked Trip Advisor and it had good ratings/opinions.  We were greated by the manager and given his personal attention.  I think the menu changes every day so everything on it is a thoughful, personally prepared meal (I guess the Fresh Market next door helps with that?).   We left with mixed opinons due to the limited menu but what we all had was very good.

A few more opinions would help.


----------



## ScubaKat

Thanks so much for the list Marty!  You were so helpful during our first visit last July.. we are headed back to MGO in two weeks.. you have us hooked!!


----------



## sparty

Not sure how San Miguel's can be missing?

http://www.sanmiguels.com/


----------



## chunkygal

Also a great bfast stop:

Skillets at Coligny Plaza: we go there every trip.

Agree with most others, except Micheal Anthony's. We went there for years every visit because we liked the wine flights and menu. The last two times, it seemed less freshly cooked and the chicken parm seemed like something frozen. Off our list..too many other choices. 

Ruan Thai (2 locations) is great. We usually do take out.

Love Alexanders, especially early bird values. 

We used to love the old German Restaurant near the circle, but it closed a few years ago. Now there is a new one open near Sea Pines, Alfreds. 
I have to say it was intimate and delicious, but the window opened on to a dead garden with a dirty fountain. Better if they had paid someone to freshen or closed the curtains. Great schnitzel. Incredible deserts. 

Guiseppis is our traditional first night take pizza to the room stop.


----------



## jme

*another limited update*

Went to Daniel's in Coligny Plaza for the first time this past weekend and it was outstanding. I therefore updated my restaurant list (see post # 1 above) as promised to reflect that experience, and I added it into the "fine dining" section. THANK YOU to SueDonJ for helping to edit the old post. 

Wasn't sure exactly into which category to place it, but because I felt that Daniel's is not for kids, that the food and ambiance are more geared toward adults, and that the overall quality more closely approaches that of fine dining criteria, I placed it there. 

Anyway, we enjoyed it a lot---- food and service were great. The decor is definitely different, almost quirky, but cool.  Frankly it's a nice change!!!  It's beautiful in there, very well-done, and the low lights make it sort of a romantic spot. 

The tapas menu has three sections, representing 3 areas of the world---the Americas, the Mediterranean, and Asia. Each section has associated salads and entrees from those regions called "Big small plates", and there are about 5-6+ tapas to choose from in each section. All are interesting and the ones I had were delicious. There is also a traditional menu section (beef, fish, pork, chicken, etc are all represented) for those who find the tapas too exotic, or whatever.  Check it out.  

Meanwhile I'll be trying to get back to HH to do more exploring. After my daughter's wedding of 3 weeks ago, the travel has been curtailed slightly for a while. LOL


----------



## rpluskota

For what it is worth, I would also place a high vote for skull creek boathouse!! We went tonight and I think we had beginner's luck, as it was our first time going to Skull Creek. We didn't do call ahead because we were already out early(about 5:15 pm) and got a front row table outside!!The cars were piling in as we were leaving about 6:30ish. 

Very timely on the updated restaurant list, much appreciated!

BTW-Villa Updates are great at MGO, Our villa is updated and on the 5th floor of the dolphin building looking over the lagoons at the ocean...pretty great!


----------



## jme

duplicate post


----------



## jme

rpluskota said:


> For what it is worth, I would also place a high vote for skull creek boathouse!! We went tonight and I think we had beginner's luck, as it was our first time going to Skull Creek.
> 
> We didn't do call ahead because we were already out early(about 5:15 pm) and got a front row table outside!!The cars were piling in as we were leaving about 6:30ish.
> 
> Very timely on the updated restaurant list, much appreciated!





*Skull Creek Boathouse* is my 2nd favorite restaurant overall at Hilton Head, and my absolute first pick for seafood.  Marriott Concierge Call-Ahead is mandatory, imho, and I'd never consider going without it, as waits on ANY night, even Mondays, can be 60-90 minutes. It's always crazy busy. With Call-Ahead, it's 5-10 minutes.  Was there twice over the past two weekends. 

I also recommend using the valet parking----for 2 bucks you drive to the door, otherwise a potential long walk.  SCB also has the delicious Colossal Lump Crabmeat Knuckles again (not listed on menu, but say "Colossal Crab Knuckles"), previously dropped a year ago due to price and availability, but now they've added them back......my absolute favorite as an appetizer or dinner entree. 

But being different, 
I order it "2 portions in a bowl, just crabmeat--- no lettuce, garnish, or house sauce, & warmed to room temp"...then I make my own sweet sauce tableside by stirring 1:1 ketchup and mayonnaise---it's a homemade thousand island dressing and it's wonderful if crabmeat is dipped just lightly---really enhances the crabmeat. If server doesn't understand what kind of crabmeat you're asking for, ask for Chris or Doug (managers) or chef Brad. They know what you want. 

also, Prince Edward Island Mussels as an appetizer...Whoa.  
.....and dunk the bread in the broth afterward. Double Whoa.









http://www.skullcreekboathouse.com/archives/menus/dinner-menu

***************************************************
***************************************************

FYI, *Santa Fe* is my favorite restaurant on the island, and has been for over a decade.  My go-to dinner is the bone-in Cowboy Cut Ribeye. It's HUGE, it's great, and it's always perfect. Owner Marshal always makes sure of that. Wife loves the grouper or the Chimichanga. All enjoyed at our favorite table (if only the two of us) in back room to right near Chef's grill. 





http://www.santafehhi.com/






.


----------



## rpluskota

I completely agree on the call ahead seating! I had read the posts and planned on going somewhere different it it didn't work out and use the call ahead later in the week!  It really is amazing how busy it gets quickly!  At any rate, thanks again for tips!


----------



## chunkygal

If you are looking for great BBQ and don't mind going back off the island, Jim and nicks is fantastic and not run off the mill with interesting side dishes.
It is back by the car dealerships


----------



## Gdog

Thanks Marty, 
2 more pizza places to try.
New York City Pizza: http://www.ilovenycp.com/ & for you Buckeye fans: http://www.hhipizza.com/


----------



## tlwmkw

Just boosting so this thread is easier to find.


----------



## Swice

*early bird*



jme said:


> *Skull Creek Boathouse* is my 2nd favorite restaurant overall at Hilton Head, and my absolute first pick for seafood.  Marriott Concierge Call-Ahead is mandatory, imho, and I'd never consider going without it, as waits on ANY night, even Mondays, can be 60-90 minutes. It's always crazy busy. With Call-Ahead, it's 5-10 minutes.  Was there twice over the past two weekends.
> 
> I also recommend using the valet parking----for 2 bucks you drive to the door, otherwise a potential long walk.  SCB also has the delicious Colossal Lump Crabmeat Knuckles again (not listed on menu, but say "Colossal Crab Knuckles"), previously dropped a year ago due to price and availability, but now they've added them back......my absolute favorite as an appetizer or dinner entree.
> 
> But being different,
> I order it "2 portions in a bowl, just crabmeat--- no lettuce, garnish, or house sauce, & warmed to room temp"...then I make my own sweet sauce tableside by stirring 1:1 ketchup and mayonnaise---it's a homemade thousand island dressing and it's wonderful if crabmeat is dipped just lightly---really enhances the crabmeat. If server doesn't understand what kind of crabmeat you're asking for, ask for Chris or Doug (managers) or chef Brad. They know what you want.
> 
> also, Prince Edward Island Mussels as an appetizer...Whoa.
> .....and dunk the bread in the broth afterward. Double Whoa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skullcreekboathouse.com/archives/menus/dinner-menu
> 
> ***************************************************
> ***************************************************
> 
> FYI, *Santa Fe* is my favorite restaurant on the island, and has been for over a decade.  My go-to dinner is the bone-in Cowboy Cut Ribeye. It's HUGE, it's great, and it's always perfect. Owner Marshal always makes sure of that. Wife loves the grouper or the Chimichanga. All enjoyed at our favorite table (if only the two of us) in back room to right near Chef's grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.santafehhi.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



We happened upon Skull Creek Boathouse just before 6pm during Spring Break and discovered an early bird menu (until 6pm I think???).    More food than we could eat at a very reasonable price.    There was no wait at all when we arrived.    The place was PACKED 20-minutes later.


----------



## momeason

We went to Old Oyster Factory last night. It was very good. Grilling pork chops tonight. Tomorrow is Skull Creek Boathouse. We have Marriott reservations!


----------



## momeason

Thanks for this great thread. We ate at Lowcountry Backyard. It was excellent and has lots of gluten free. On to Savannah tomorrow.


----------



## dmharris

Marty,

Thanks for this generous list!  May I suggest an additional category for sweet treats?  Like Carolina Cupcakes and Moo something for ice cream, I'm horrible at remembering names . . ., the bakery near the post office, etc.  

Cheers!

Diane


----------



## KathyPet

*RE:  Vine*

Check out Trip Advisor reviews on Vine.  criticism of the restaurant results in some of the rudest comments I have ever read posted by the Chef/Owner.  Simply unbelievable!


----------



## pedro47

Post #1 should be a sticky.


----------



## Davey54321

*Has anyone been to Ela's?*

I just saw something about a Sunday jazz brunch at Ela's and wondered if i should put this on our list for our visit to Hilton Head during Spring break....


----------



## GreenTea

Truffles on Executive / Pope has closed.  The Sea Pines location is still open.


----------



## jme

_[Information updated; post deleted.]_


----------



## jme

_[Information updated; post deleted.]_


----------



## IuLiKa

Thank you so much! I will be there after 4th of july!! can't wait. I have not been in the area for more than 10 years.


----------



## GreenTea

Tapas closed.   Tried 3/5.  Must have just happened; website still up.


----------



## gmarine

I wouldnt be surprised if Hilton Head Brewing closes too. Was there in August and while One Hot Mama's was packed, it was empty.   I should have taken that as a sign but we tried it anyway. It was absolutely disgusting and one of the worst meals we have ever had.  I forgot to add that they are right next door and pretty much share an outdoor waiting area.

On the other hand, One Hot Mamas the next night was terrific.


----------



## amycurl

We were very disappointed by Hilton Head Brewing the last time we went several years ago, and haven't been back.


Just a quick note: I have taken my young daughter to both RedFish and Old Fort Pub. As long as your child has a more mature palate and knows how to behave in a restaurant, I wouldn't worry about bringing a child. Now, a group of young kids who only eat chicken nuggets---yes, not the place for them. (My daughter will destroy steak, mussels, lobster, salmon.....she is not a cheap date, even being under 10! LOL!)


----------



## GreenTea

I echo the comments here about Flora's.  It was maybe the best meal of the week.  Actually all but one were good during our trip but Flora's was great.  So glad for the recommendation.   Thanks!


----------



## pedro47

This is a great thread for first time visitors to the island and old visitors. Thanks!


----------



## pedro47

What is the best day's and times to go The Skull Creek Boathouse for dinner?

Thanks for your cooperation


----------



## GreenTea

We went to Skull Creek  about 630 mid week.   We only had to wait about 20 minutes but it was early March.    I'm sure it is way different in season.


----------



## pedro47

GreenTea said:


> We went to Skull Creek  about 630 mid week.   We only had to wait about 20 minutes but it was early March.    I'm sure it is way different in season.



Thanks for your great suggestion.


----------



## jme

pedro47 said:


> What is the best day's and times to go The Skull Creek Boathouse for dinner?
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation



Regardless of when you plan on going, please allow the Marriott concierge (if you're staying at a Marriott) to call and get you a "call-ahead" seating, or you may still face an hour or two wait. One of the longest waits we ever had was a Monday night last January. High-season or not, it is usually starting to get very busy even at 6-6:30. That 20-min wait was an exception, so do the easy thing and get call-ahead.


----------



## pedro47

Thanks I will ask concierge at Surf Watch to call for reservation.


----------



## NKN

We arrived at the British Open Pub at about 5pm on Friday (3/6) and it was packed with a wait of about 45 minutes.  We had forgotten about reservations, since it was a last minute decision.  

So we just drove further north down the road and decided to stop at Nick's Steak and Seafood.  Maybe just a mile down the road.

Very low key and not busy at all.  But we had very good service and the food was good.  I had a salmon filet with maple dressing and DH had a fried grouper.  We both cleaned our plates and pricing was average $$.  They were getting a good crowd by the time we left.

FYI...The owner is a big Pittsburg Steelers fan with memorabilia on the walls.

nkn


----------



## dioxide45

Here are some photos of some dishes from The Skull Creek Boathouse when we were there in 2011. They may not even have these same dishes. Though they were pretty good. We went in April and I don't remember a long wait. Though, we went on a Tuesday around 7:00pm.


----------



## pedro47

Dioxide45 thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## GreenTea

I put a few notes in already of one that had closed, and how much we all loved Flora's. A few other comments.  

We went into Lands End Tavern at South Beach for lunch.  It was great. All of us were very pleased with our food.   Huge portions.   I didn't know anything about it before hand but we were there and hungry and had already done Salty Dog so we gave it a try.   A good surprise.   

Another day we stopped at Anglers Cafe for lunch.  We were aiming for Daniels but they had a sign they were closed for a few days.   I don't even know if Daniels is usually open for lunch but wanted to try it after the mention here.   Ended up at Anglers.   It was okay.   The others at my table were happy enough; I thought it was not good so I will say okay.  

Went to Poisideon for drinks and appetizers.  We went upstairs and I loved it.   Such a pretty view of the marsh.   Very good food and a nice drink menu.   Everyone has to be 21; even if accompanied by parents.  It is a very hip spot.  They likely were surprised to see such an unhip family show up.   Some folks did come up, look around, then go back downstairs.   I would absolutely go back to this one.  

Skull Creek was good and I will go back again.   Went to Crazy Crab near the outlet malls.   If you have a food allergy, be careful.   They brought me a dish of exactly what I told them I was allergic to.  But otherwise the food was fine and everyone was happy with that one.  

Truffles was good.   Everyone liked that.  It's a keeper on my list.


----------



## ilene13

I am sad about Tapas, it was one of our favorites.  I just tried calling and their phone is disconnected.  I called Daniel's and they are closed for maintenance until 3/13.  At least they are still open.


----------



## GreenTea

pedro47 said:


> Thanks for your great suggestion.


  Skull Creek has an outdoor bar with high tops that you can seat yourself (though in crowded times I am sure it is full as well)  They have the full menu, the hostess told me.


----------



## pedro47

GreenTea said:


> Skull Creek has an outdoor bar with high tops that you can seat yourself (though in crowded times I am sure it is full as well)  They have the full menu, the hostess told me.



I am planning on arriving about 15 minutes before they open.


----------



## jme

GreenTea said:


> Skull Creek has an outdoor bar with high tops that you can seat yourself (though in crowded times I am sure it is full as well)  They have the full menu, the hostess told me.



As I've mentioned in my review for Skull Creek, if you somehow arrive without call-ahead seating (shame, shame) and have a 1-2 hour wait, you can use the high-tops outside on first come-first served basis.....and the best way to do that is to approach a table that appears almost finished, and ask if they will allow you to have their table when they're finished.......you may wish to buy them a drink or something for helping you (just a thought). 

Arriving early will surely help, too, but we are way too busy during the day to alter our dinner plans to a 5 o'clock start. In the summer, it can be too hot outside for that.  30 minutes before sunset is my favorite time, or either anytime after 6:45 if you don't like sunsets, imho. 

Again, please, avail yourself of the concierge's call-ahead seating...they do this for Marriott, and you'll only have a 10-15 min wait max.  And when you are headed to your table and hear them tell everyone else "2-hr wait", you'll be happy. *Call the concierge early in the day!!!!! There are only a few call-ahead seatings allotted!!!!*

AND, use the valet parking, for 2 bucks you can drive right to the front door---it's worth it.


----------



## jont

Everything Marty said is absolutely correct! But let me offer an alternate plan. What we like to do when we go in the off season, esp spring or fall, is arrive around 4-5 pm (happy hour!) find a table out back, order a libation or two, have a few small plates of food and just enjoy the view of Skull Creek, the body of water, not the resturant, but its also a good place to people watch, esp the nearby dock.  After an hour or three of total relaxation, we leave with our tummies satisified and a "warm glow".We can then do any or all of the above, walk on the beach, hit the hot tub or maybe take in a movie. A perfect way to spend an evening in my book.  
Also, for those who do not tlike the humidity or "bugginess" of HHI in the summer, there is none of that.


----------



## traveldaddy

pedro47 said:


> Dioxide45 thanks for sharing your photos.



Ya, thanks for sharing those..............now I'm hungry!


----------



## jme

jont said:


> Everything Marty said is absolutely correct! But let me offer an alternate plan. What we like to do when we go in the off season, esp spring or fall, is arrive around 4-5 pm (happy hour!) find a table out back, order a libation or two, have a few small plates of food and just enjoy the view of Skull Creek, the body of water, not the resturant, but its also a good place to people watch, esp the nearby dock.  After an hour or three of total relaxation, we leave with our tummies satisified and a "warm glow".We can then do any or all of the above, walk on the beach, hit the hot tub or maybe take in a movie. A perfect way to spend an evening in my book.
> Also, for those who do not tlike the humidity or "bugginess" of HHI in the summer, there is none of that.



Hey John, I like your style.  

Why don't we put all that happy hour stuff to the test.....
See you at HH in April, buddy..... can't wait.


----------



## jont

jme said:


> Hey John, I like your style.
> 
> Why don't we put all that happy hour stuff to the test.....
> See you at HH in April, buddy..... can't wait.


Marty
Nice Lebowski reference!!!
we are counting the days till we see our favorite M&M's


----------



## chalee94

roastfish and cornbread closed.  bummer... 

http://www.islandpacket.com/2015/02/12/3588848/hilton-head-island-restaurant.html


----------



## jont

chalee94 said:


> roastfish and cornbread closed.  bummer...
> 
> http://www.islandpacket.com/2015/02/12/3588848/hilton-head-island-restaurant.html



thats too bad. Always wanted to go there but never got around to it. Hope he opens up in a new location


----------



## ScubaKat

Dug up this thread since we will be there in three weeks.    I agree with this.. we go to Red Fish every time we are there with our 6 and 2 year old and never had issues.  The staff were more than wonderful and accommodating. We do eat out a lot so they are well trained in their restaurant manners..lol



amycurl said:


> We were very disappointed by Hilton Head Brewing the last time we went several years ago, and haven't been back.
> 
> 
> Just a quick note: I have taken my young daughter to both RedFish and Old Fort Pub. As long as your child has a more mature palate and knows how to behave in a restaurant, I wouldn't worry about bringing a child. Now, a group of young kids who only eat chicken nuggets---yes, not the place for them. (My daughter will destroy steak, mussels, lobster, salmon.....she is not a cheap date, even being under 10! LOL!)


----------



## MULTIZ321

jont said:


> thats too bad. Always wanted to go there but never got around to it. Hope he opens up in a new location



Hi John,

If he moves to Okatie - that will be off island in Bluffton.

Glad I had a chance to eat there before he closed.


Richard


----------



## BarbS

jont said:


> thats too bad. Always wanted to go there but never got around to it. Hope he opens up in a new location



We were told when we were at Barony a couple of weeks ago that he is now at the Poseidon.


----------



## brigechols

jont said:


> thats too bad. Always wanted to go there but never got around to it. Hope he opens up in a new location



He did. The restaurant carries the name of his cookbook- Burnin Down South


----------



## Ricci

We just returned from 2 weeks at HH.   We put over 80 miles on our bikes...outside and inside of Sea Pines.   We stayed one week at HP and one week at SP.  I loved riding our bikes over to Shelter Cove... Poseidon was busy EVERY night, but we didn't get the opportunity to eat there.  Our favorite restaurant on HH is The Sage Room....ate there twice, as a matter of fact.  We've been going there for 15 years and always had a wonderful meal.

The staff at HP told us there is another restaurant called Cowboys on the island that is owned by the same people who own Poseidon.  We didn't check it out, but it may be something worth looking into.


----------



## pedro47

We had a very good sea food buffet diner @ Dye's Gullah Fixin's Low Country Cooking.. The food was very good. The Commander-in-Chief truly enjoyed Dye's catfish dinner.The place was small but the food was very good.

The Back Yard Restaurant was excellent. The shrimp & grits were outstanding


----------



## jont

brigechols said:


> He did. The restaurant carries the name of his cookbook- Burnin Down South



Thanks for the update. Will be sure to go there on our next trip to HHI.


----------



## KathyPet

ilene13 said:


> On the recommendation of your list and trip advisor I called THE VINE to make dinner reservations for 2 people at 8 PM on July 15th.  They called me back to tell me they only have 5, 5:30 and 9 available.  We took the 9.



Two years ago we tried to get reservations at Vine and were given the same story you were given.  We were going in September and attempted to make reservations 6 weeks in advance.  While having a conversation with the concierge at GO while there here is what she said.  Vine has tables open between 6-8 PM however the owner refuses to accept reservations from tourists during these hours as he prefers to keep those tables for the locals who live on HH.  She said the chef/owner is quite a A**hole who looks down his nose at the tourists.   I looked at Trip Advisor comments at that time and there were some critical,reviews from patrons to which the owner responded by saying that the reviewers who criticized were barbarians who wouldn't know good food it it slapped them in the face.  his remarks were very, very rude.  I made up my mind then that I would never attempt to,eat there. Too many other good restaurants where they are glad to have your business.


----------



## ilene13

We have a reservation there this year on 7/7 at 7:30 PM--we were given quite a few options for times.


----------



## rstolker

How can I locate the OP Restaurant Guide - you mentioned certain post numbers but I do not know how to access those by number.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## MULTIZ321

rstolker said:


> How can I locate the OP Restaurant Guide - you mentioned certain post numbers but I do not know how to access those by number.  Thanks in advance for your help.



JME's (OP) Restaurant Guide is contained within this thread. Look in the upper Right Corner of your post - you will see that your post is number 66 in the thread.  Now Go Back to page 1 of the thread and scroll down to find Posts number 30 and 31 - there you will find JME's Restaurant Guide - it's probably located on page 2 of the thread.

Hope this helps.

Richard


----------



## ilene13

ScubaKat said:


> Dug up this thread since we will be there in three weeks.    I agree with this.. we go to Red Fish every time we are there with our 6 and 2 year old and never had issues.  The staff were more than wonderful and accommodating. We do eat out a lot so they are well trained in their restaurant manners..lol



We had my husband's 60th birthday party at Redfish.  Our grandson was 2.5 at the time.  He was wonderful and so was the restaurant.


----------



## Steve A

Not exactly the type of places talked about in this thread but if you're looking for a really good sandwich for lunch go to one of the Publix and have a sandwich made using for Boar's Head products on a seven grain roll. Very good. We use the Publix on the north end of the island since we live in Port Royal Plantation.


----------



## Pat H

Burnin Down South has been open for a couple of weeks. Been getting good reviews. If you don't know where it is, it's not easy to find. 

Here are directions from the island. Going towards I95 on 278, after you pass RT170, make a left at the first light by Walgreens. **Make the left right after Walgreens, then make the first right. You will be in a small shopping center. Go to the end of the row of buildings, make a left and Burnin Down South will be on your left.**

An alternate route is to exit 278 at 170S. Make a left on 170, make the first  right at Okatie. Make a right into the shooping center, make the first left and Burnin Down South will be on your right after you pass Food Lion.

From I95, make the first right after Sun City and then follow above **.

It's not as complicated as it sounds. It is not a freestanding building but part of a strip.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Pat H said:


> Burnin Down South has been open for a couple of weeks. Been getting good reviews. If you don't know where it is, it's not easy to find.
> 
> Here are directions from the island. Going towards I95 on 278, after you pass RT170, make a left at the first light by Walgreens. **Make the left right after Walgreens, then make the first right. You will be in a small shopping center. Go to the end of the row of buildings, make a left and Burnin Down South will be on your left.**
> 
> An alternate route is to exit 278 at 170S. Make a left on 170, make the first  right at Okatie. Make a right into the shooping center, make the first left and Burnin Down South will be on your right after you pass Food Lion.
> 
> From I95, make the first right after Sun City and then follow above **.
> 
> It's not as complicated as it sounds. It is not a freestanding building but part of a strip.



For those not familiar with the area - the Burnin Down South Restaurant is off Hilton Head Island and is in Bluffton.

Burnin Down South Restaurant
198 Okatie Village Drive, # 105
Bluffton, SC 29909
Phone: 843-705-2453

www.burnindownsouth.com

Richard


----------



## Pat H

MULTIZ321 said:


> For those not familiar with the area - the Burnin Down South Restaurant is off Hilton Head Island and is in Bluffton.
> 
> Burnin Down South Restaurant
> 198 Okatie Village Drive, # 105
> Bluffton, SC 29909
> Phone: 843-705-2453
> 
> www.burnindownsouth.com
> 
> Richard



Thanks, Richard. I should have put that info in.


----------



## Pat H

Update on Burnin Down South: people have been complaining about the lack of service and the time it takes to get their food. It often takes over an hour to get your food and several diners have walked out. These were even at times when the restaurant wasn't busy. I'm hoping it's because the restaurant is new and that it will get better. The location is a gold mine. It's surrounded by 14,000 Sun City residents who eat out a lot and like to go places in their golf carts.


----------



## Steve A

If you are looking to eat later in the evening after most of the restaurants have closed try Street Meet, http://streetmeethhi.com.  It's in the same shopping center as the Bi-Lo and the Sam's Club.  It's like a neighborhood bar and for those of you from Ohio, it's a Cleveland Browns restaurant.


----------



## jonmaiman

Pat H said:


> Update on Burnin Down South: people have been complaining about the lack of service and the time it takes to get their food. It often takes over an hour to get your food and several diners have walked out. These were even at times when the restaurant wasn't busy. I'm hoping it's because the restaurant is new and that it will get better. The location is a gold mine. It's surrounded by 14,000 Sun City residents who eat out a lot and like to go places in their golf carts.



Unfortunately that sounds similar to the experience we had at Roastfish and Cornbread, his old restaurant, last summer.   Makes me think he still hasn't mastered how to keep his kitchen line running smoothly to get the food out in a reasonably timely fashion.   I hope he and his team get it figured out and running better.

--Jon


----------



## jme

*NEWEST UPDATE, 6/8/15 tweaks and additions*

_[Information updated; post deleted.]_


----------



## jme

_[Information updated; post deleted.]_


----------



## Phillie

*what do you mean not for kids?*

Hi,

We were at both NEO and Live Oak last August multiple times. We ate at Neo in April and August last year. NEO has a great lunch menu too. My boys 13 and 10 love the burgers. At Live Oak we went to the early bird a couple times in August. The kids menu, which mine rarely ever want to order from, they really enjoyed. The views are great. We took pictures and we used one of them in our annual family calendar which recaps the great things we did together the prior year and what trips we have coming up the current year to look forward too. Of course HHI makes it every year. We will be there the month of August and first week of September. I can't wait!


----------



## jme

Phillie said:


> Hi,
> 
> We were at both NEO and Live Oak last August multiple times. We ate at Neo in April and August last year. NEO has a great lunch menu too. My boys 13 and 10 love the burgers. At Live Oak we went to the early bird a couple times in August. The kids menu, which mine rarely ever want to order from, they really enjoyed. The views are great. We took pictures and we used one of them in our annual family calendar which recaps the great things we did together the prior year and what trips we have coming up the current year to look forward too. Of course HHI makes it every year. We will be there the month of August and first week of September. I can't wait!



adjusted for your experience (I already had said Live Oak was "primarily adults, but OK for kids", but both might not exactly be "what a kid would ask for", even tho they have burgers, etc)....... "kids menu" needed to be added, tho.   jmho.......thanks for input.  

There's a scale for kid-friendly, and those might be slightly low as compared to some. I don't want people to load all the kids in the van and head to NEO for a blast of an evening, if you know what I mean....there are more fun places for kids. Glad to know of the kids menu. didn't notice.  I'm trying.


----------



## Phillie

*understood and agree*

There is a definite difference between those places and say wild wings for children. I reference this list all the time when we are looking for a new place and trying get out of the rut or tell people about HHI. Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Ricci

We went to One Hot Mama's in May....there were four of us.  We all ordered the ribs.   Three orders were good, but the ribs were somewhat overcharred.  The fourth order was very fatty.... we should have sent it back.
As you said.... it is extremely casual.


----------



## jme

Ricci said:


> We went to One Hot Mama's in May....there were four of us.  We all ordered the ribs.   Three orders were good, but the ribs were somewhat overcharred.  The fourth order was very fatty.... we should have sent it back.
> As you said.... it is extremely casual.



that place is so crazy busy, so popular, with such a huge and varied menu, that I sometimes wonder how they stay in business. I don't mean that in a bad way, but in that it has to be nearly impossible to serve that many people so quickly, day in & day out. Evening waits can be 1-2 hours. 

We've eaten there many times, and we've never had anything approaching a bad meal, but I can see how stuff can get a bit overcooked or whatever. The cooks must be exhausted. That's the "problem" the owner is faced with----she happens to be quite a success story, if you've ever read about her....an amazing woman.  Anyway, try them again sometime........it's not a gourmet restaurant or rated by Zagat, but it's really fun and has really good food. I have to be in the mood to have that much stimulation on occasion (it's a loud and fun crowd), but I like it a bunch. It's a sure change from my fine dining scene.

(P.S....now HERE'S a kid-friendly place!)


----------



## Ricci

jme said:


> that place is so crazy busy, so popular, with such a huge and varied menu, that I sometimes wonder how they stay in business. I don't mean that in a bad way, but in that it has to be nearly impossible to serve that many people so quickly, day in & day out. Evening waits can be 1-2 hours.
> 
> We've eaten there many times, and we've never had anything approaching a bad meal, but I can see how stuff can get a bit overcooked or whatever. The cooks must be exhausted. That's the "problem" the owner is faced with----she happens to be quite a success story, if you've ever read about her....an amazing woman.  Anyway, try them again sometime........it's not a gourmet restaurant or rated by Zagat, but it's really fun and has really good food. I have to be in the mood to have that much stimulation on occasion (it's a loud and fun crowd), but I like it a bunch. It's a sure change from my fine dining scene.
> 
> (P.S....now HERE'S a kid-friendly place!)



We were there fairly early.....around 5 pm on a weekday, so no wait.  The bartender actually waited on us because they were short of help.  
I have indeed read about Mama and that is one of the reasons I wanted to try her recipes.  The BBQ sauce was very good, but I do think the kitchen was lacking in either help or training.  She also had children helping to set the tables and hostessing.... I'm assuming it was family members.  It was nice to see responsibilities being handed down.


----------



## Ricci

We also ate at Annie O's, Low Country Backyard, Skull Creek Boathouse, Flora's, and the Sage Room - twice.    All was good and the Sage Room exceptional.


----------



## SueDonJ

We just spent two weeks on the island and didn't venture out to a single restaurant, so I'll throw in my recommendation for doing your own cooking at the resorts.    It might sound strange but with our home lives so busy we don't often get to enjoy that leisurely experience, and vacation is the perfect time for us to do it.

Pick up fantastic beef/chicken cuts with fresh veggies and prepared sides at Fresh Market (on the right as you're heading to Sea Pines on 278, across from the Leamington entrance on the left) and seafood at Barnacle Bill's (also in that 278 stretch.)

Two favorites not on Marty's list are the Sea Grass Grille for dinner and Harold's Diner for breakfast.

And a note about Poseidon - the place was jam-packed every night and we heard it mentioned several times while on the beach and while cooking at the grills.  That alone would help it to make Marty's list but the added bonus is that the public park is now open right there with a gorgeous sunset view over Broad Creek.  I'll put up a few pictures sometime next week but if you're there don't miss the park even if you don't go for dinner - they've done a wonderful job with removing the old Shelter Cove Mall and taking the space for public use.  It's going to be fantastic when it's completely finished with a longer boardwalk along the creek.  (See Shelter Cove Towne Centre.)  Maybe skip the dinner and go for chocolates and ice cream at Kilwin's.


----------



## jme

SueDonJ said:


> We just spent two weeks on the island and didn't venture out to a single restaurant, so I'll throw in my recommendation for doing your own cooking at the resorts.    It might sound strange but with our home lives so busy we don't often get to enjoy that leisurely experience, and vacation is the perfect time for us to do it.
> 
> Pick up fantastic beef/chicken cuts with fresh veggies and prepared sides at Fresh Market (on the right as you're heading to Sea Pines on 278, across from the Leamington entrance on the left) and seafood at Barnacle Bill's (also in that 278 stretch.)
> 
> Two favorites not on Marty's list are the Sea Grass Grille for dinner and Harold's Diner for breakfast.
> 
> And a note about Poseidon - the place was jam-packed every night and we heard it mentioned several times while on the beach and while cooking at the grills.  That alone would help it to make Marty's list but the added bonus is that the public park is now open right there with a gorgeous sunset view over Broad Creek.  I'll put up a few pictures sometime next week but if you're there don't miss the park even if you don't go for dinner - they've done a wonderful job with removing the old Shelter Cove Mall and taking the space for public use.  It's going to be fantastic when it's completely finished with a longer boardwalk along the creek.  (See Shelter Cove Towne Centre.)  Maybe skip the dinner and go for chocolates and ice cream at Kilwin's.




Sea Grass Grille SHOULD be on there.......I had it on a draft a good while back but apparently never followed through. Probably deleted it.  It's very popular and has good seafood items. It will be added asap, and thanks for saying so, Susan. It's next door to Santa Fe, and if I'm ever there in that plaza, SORRY but I'm PROBABLY going into Santa Fe....I have to be talked OUT of going into Santa Fe. We have eaten at SGG though, very nice. 

Strange because Alfred's is also adjacent and it's rated VERY highly with locals and with critics. Has a small but loyal clientele...mostly German food, but supposedly excellent. See my problem.....too many places that are out there. Some have an extremely small niche, and maybe I'm not attuned to those. Tapas was one of those, and it's now closed. 

Funny but I just had added a note about Poseidon's ROOFTOP BAR a moment before I read your post.  Poseidon is gaining popularity as I suspected it would, but initially it had a "growing pains" problem as is the case with any modern start-up which looks like it's "always been there", so to speak. One day it wasn't there, the next day they opened with full crew going great guns.  BUT it had early service problems and also had to tweak items.  I feel it's getting there, and being a SERG Group member, it WILL work or it's gone. I say it'll be there. What's not to like about a rooftop bar?

OK, I'm on it.....will tweak things again while the EDIT button is alive.  This is a large, ever-changing monster....like a huge gooey creature with a mind of its own.
I won't arbitrarily add every restaurant that people want me to, but if I already know great things about it, and it's a place I personally like a whole bunch, I will. And if unsure, gee, I'll just go there and see for myself. Tough job. 


.


----------



## Ricci

We rode our bikes over to the park almost every day from Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe (spent a week at each in May).  At the park, they did an exceptional job  with a large picnic shelter and fountain overlooking the marsh.  As I stated previously, Poseidon was busy every time we biked by and I understand they have country line dancing on Wednesdays, if anyone is so inclined.  Kroger's is great for your groceries.... we found a lot of what we wanted was on special that week.   
I can't imagine cooking every day while on vacation, but, like they say....different strokes.


----------



## jme

Ricci said:


> We rode our bikes over to the park almost every day from Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe (spent a week at each in May).  At the park, they did an exceptional job  with a large picnic shelter and fountain overlooking the marsh.  As I stated previously, Poseidon was busy every time we biked by and I understand they have country line dancing on Wednesdays, if anyone is so inclined.  Kroger's is great for your groceries.... we found a lot of what we wanted was on special that week.
> I can't imagine cooking every day while on vacation, but, like they say....different strokes.



FYI, Kroger has as good a wine department as I've ever run across in a grocery or retail wine shop, and the gentlemen who "work" in that department as advisors are phenomenal. Guy named Barry has lived in Europe and in California and has an extremely good knowledge of wines and the wine industry.  Seems he and I tend to run to a lot of the same wines....wish I knew all he does. 

Other guy is just as good. Both know their stuff!  They have some really exceptional wines there for very good prices!!!!!----you won't see a collection or selection like this just anywhere. Basically if they don't have it, you don't want it.....well, inasmuch as a grocery superstore can do, anyway.......lots of really good wines in the $18-45 range, and some much more.....Caymus at $60 was awesome (for that special evening)

(Hey Ricci, I've got a couple of your ties! love em......LOL)



.


----------



## Ricci

jme said:


> FYI, Kroger has the best wine department I've ever run across, and the gentlemen who "work' in that department as advisors are phenomenal. Guy named Barry has lived in Europe and in California and has an extremely good knowledge of wines and the wine industry.  Seems he and I tend to run to a lot of the same wines....wish I knew all he does.
> 
> Other guy is just as good. Both know their stuff!  They have some really exceptional wines there for good prices!!!!!----you won't find them just anywhere. Basically if they don't have it, you don't want it.....well, inasmuch as a grocery superstore can do, anyway.......lots of really good wines in the $18-45 range, and some much more.....Caymus at $60 was awesome (for that special evening)
> 
> (Hey Ricci, I've got a couple of your ties! love em......LOL)



Lol......I brought six bottles with me to HH and when I saw the Kroger selection, I purchased several more..... even a chocolate dessert wine.  Their selection of merlots and reislings were fantastic!
By the way..... we didn't bring any home.   (Oh... we also bought two bottles at the Island Winery.)


----------



## jme

Ricci said:


> Lol......I brought six bottles with me to HH and when I saw the Kroger selection, I purchased several more..... even a chocolate dessert wine.  Their selection of merlots and reislings were fantastic!
> By the way..... we didn't bring any home.   (Oh... we also bought two bottles at the Island Winery.)




  a man who knows how to vacation..........




.


----------



## SueDonJ

A new french bakery is just about ready for opening at the new Shelter Cove Towne Center, if anyone is there this summer and wants to comment about it?  That's another food place we'll be more likely to frequent for take-home items rather than the typical restaurant experience.


----------



## Superchief

*Carry-out Anyone?*

As we plan for our first trip to Hilton Head in several years, this thread has been extremely helpful. Although we really enjoy eating out, as parents of the boomerang generation (adult children who keep coming back), our budgets are more limited. Since we are wine lovers, we also don't like paying $35 for a $6 bottle of wine at a restaurant, and don't want to get a DUI for splitting a bottle. Therefore, we often prefer to order carry-out from restaurants and eat our meals on our balconies overlooking great scenery. SueDonJ's suggestion regarding pre-prepared foods from Fresh Market is also very appealing.

Does anyone have suggestions for good carry-out options, especially for seafood or ethnic? Kroger's seems to be the place to buy our wine (JME and Ricci appear to be experts for this topic). We have found Bonefish to do a great job with carryout on Singer Island, so I assume they are one good for at least one night.  

Note to JME and Ricci: Have you ever had wine from Ledson Vineyards in Sonoma? They only sell direct and have some excellent red wines and interesting varietals. We recently returned from Sonoma.


----------



## krj9999

Actually the French bakery is a relocation; from Pineland over to Shelter Cove.



SueDonJ said:


> A new french bakery is just about ready for opening at the new Shelter Cove Towne Center, if anyone is there this summer and wants to comment about it?  That's another food place we'll be more likely to frequent for take-home items rather than the typical restaurant experience.


----------



## krj9999

We are back from HHI, checked out Saturday from Barony - ate out for several meals.

Bullies BBQ: got takeout, reasonable price for family deal, pork and brisket we enjoyed most.

Marley's Island Grill: early bird special, we both enjoyed our meals.  The pineapple upside down cake dessert was a little disappointing.

Red Fish: early bird special, including glass of wine.  Good taste, though my salmon was slightly undercooked.

Skull Creek: Got there too late to get early bird special; fairly crowded and not as elegant atmosphere.  Food just slightly better than average in my book.

Giuseppi's: Ordered online, pizza and salad for carryout.  Not as cheap as some other pizza options such as Papa John's, but fairly tasty.


----------



## Ricci

Superchief said:


> As we plan for our first trip to Hilton Head in several years, this thread has been extremely helpful. Although we really enjoy eating out, as parents of the boomerang generation (adult children who keep coming back), our budgets are more limited. Since we are wine lovers, we also don't like paying $35 for a $6 bottle of wine at a restaurant, and don't want to get a DUI for splitting a bottle. Therefore, we often prefer to order carry-out from restaurants and eat our meals on our balconies overlooking great scenery. SueDonJ's suggestion regarding pre-prepared foods from Fresh Market is also very appealing.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for good carry-out options, especially for seafood or ethnic? Kroger's seems to be the place to buy our wine (JME and Ricci appear to be experts for this topic). We have found Bonefish to do a great job with carryout on Singer Island, so I assume they are one good for at least one night.
> 
> Note to JME and Ricci: Have you ever had wine from Ledson Vineyards in Sonoma? They only sell direct and have some excellent red wines and interesting varietals. We recently returned from Sonoma.



I've been to well over 200 wineries across the US and Canada  but have not had wine from Ledson.   I'll put it on my list.


----------



## SueDonJ

krj9999 said:


> Actually the French bakery is a relocation; from Pineland over to Shelter Cove.



Good to know, thanks.


----------



## cali-gal

Thank you for the wonderful list! I'm going to be in HH next March for my niece's wedding, and will definitely try some of your recommendations. I'll be sure to report back.  I was on HH two and a half years ago, and agree with your comments re: the Sea Shack and Red Fish.  My challenge is to find really good non-seafood offerings as I am allergic to seafood, plus I'm a picky and not overly adventurous lol.


----------



## elgabito

Curious other's thoughts on Hudson's on the Docks? We thought it was pretty good (@HHI right now - doing timeshare research after kids are in bed). 

Had One Hot Mama's twice today (to-go for dinner). Menu was varied enough that it felt like two different places. Pricey, but good. Texans may be disappointed. If you get wings, get grilled, not fried.

Giuseppi's pizza (NOT pizza & pasta, different place) was a great take-out dinner. 

Love mellow mushroom, but we have that back home.


----------



## DannyMc

*Two more for your Italian list*

jme, if you are not familiar with Pomodori and Pazzo, you need to check them out.  I would highly suggest both for your list of Italian restaurants.


----------



## pedro47

jme said:


> .
> 
> CONTINUED due to length.....
> 
> 
> 
> *LUNCH and/or DINNER:*
> 
> *A Low Country Backyard*....One of my favorite spots, great "down home" Southern menu...
> Awesome cafe, great service.
> A top-rated spot on the island, well-deserved. Inside & outside dining.
> http://www.hhbackyard.com/
> 
> *Truffles*......only 1 location now in Sea Pines (Pope Ave location closed). Cozy. Varied menu,
> with made-from-scratch items, all wonderful, a locals' favorite.
> Love the chicken pot pie, mango iced tea.
> http://www.trufflescafe.com/
> 
> *Main Street Cafe & Pub*...very very popular cafe with locals,
> great varied menu. also Sunday brunch. A must-try.
> http://www.hiltonheadcafe.com/
> menu....http://www.hiltonheadcafe.com/menu/
> 
> *British Open Pub*....lots of specialty items on menu ( some UK-inspired), all very good.
> Small but fun and cozy.
> http://www.britishopenpubhhi.com/
> 
> *Harbour Town Bakery & Cafe* (lunch only) Good sandwiches, salad,etc. in Harbour Town. Located on right upon entering Lighthouse parking area, just short of Marriott Harbour Club. Small cottage, inside or front porch.
> https://www.seapines.com/dining/the-harbour-town-bakery.aspx
> 
> *The Cottage Cafe, Bakery, & Tea Room*......actually for brunch, lunch, or dinner. Located off the island a couple miles past the outlet malls in Old Town Bluffton.   Amazing little restaurant, quaint and charming as "Grandma's cottage", with exceptional food and a most varied menu. A true locals' favorite, not touristy at all. Great gumbo, great wines, great desserts. A must! Probably best for adults, but kids can find something there too. Porch dining or inside, very romantic, especially at night.  Browse adjacent shops and boutiques too. Charming town...see the historic church down the street, worth the visit.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-cottage-bluffton
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...iews-The_Cottage-Bluffton_South_Carolina.html
> 
> .................................................. .................................................. ....
> 
> 
> 
> *ITALIAN:*
> 
> *Vine Bistro & Wine Bar****....need reservations way in advance (maybe before your trip).......
> new hot spot, very fine dining, very expensive. Caters to locals & "regulars" (limits "tourist's" ability to make prime-time reservations---here's how > must call (863) 686-3900 and they return your call for reservations).....No official website. NOT for kids! Reports of a snobby attitude by owner and staff, can't confirm. Great food nonetheless.
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/vine-hilton-head-island
> 
> *Michael Anthony's Italian**...fine dining Italian... expensive, but excellent, see guide. Not for kids.
> http://www.michael-anthonys.com/
> 
> *Ombra Cucina Rustica**...fine dining Italian...sort of expensive, but excellent, see guide. Not for kids.
> http://www.ombrahhi.com/
> 
> *Giuseppi's*..... SERG group.  a long-standing favorite.  casual, kid-friendly, great menu, great pizza....
> try only the Shelter Cove location next to TJ Maxx.
> (other location not owned by same people).
> http://www.giuseppispizza.com/
> 
> *Flora's Italian Cafe*.....small family-owned Italian/European restaurant off Hwy 278, a favorite of locals, really good service, good food, reasonably priced. Cozy "Old-World" atmosphere, but casual.
> Known for awesome desserts.
> http://www.florasitaliancafe.com/
> 
> *IL Carpaccio* ..."Ristorante Italiano".
> Moving to new location----look it up, good reviews.
> http://www.ilcarpaccioofhiltonhead.com/
> 
> *Carrabbas*....one great franchise. OK for family. Consistently great, awesome menu. Located intersection of Hwy 278 & Mathews Drive at traffic light (between Port Royal and Surfwatch).
> A chain while at the beach???  Well, yes, if you like good food.
> https://www.carrabbas.com/menu/specials
> .................................................. ..................................................
> 
> 
> *PIZZA:*
> 
> *Mellow Mushroom*.....new building in renovated shopping plaza....next door to Marley's and
> Harris Teeter Grocery Store, the most awesome fresh ingredient pizza, our personal favorite.
> http://mellowmushroom.com/store/hilton-head
> 
> *Giuseppi's* at Shelter Cove (see above under "Italian")
> next to TJ Maxx on Hwy 278, past new Kroger Town Center.
> 
> *IL Carpaccio*....Ristorante Italiano.Hwy 278, good reviews,
> haven't tried yet.
> http://www.ilcarpaccioofhiltonhead.com/
> 
> *Fat Baby's Pizza and Subs*.....on Arrow Rd, just past Target Rd intersection (within few blocks of 278/Palmetto BayRd/Greenwood/Pope traffic circle). highly rated. Haven't tried but good reviews.
> http://www.fatbabyspizza.com/
> 
> *Carrabbas* (see above under "Italian")
> 
> *New York City Pizza*....popular, occasional mixed reviews but good, convenient location on Pope Avenue, a block from Coligny Traffic Circle. Quick but OK.
> http://www.ilovenycp.com/
> .................................................. .................................................. ...
> 
> 
> *BREAKFAST:*
> 
> *Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe*...best by far, no comparison!!! Great menu, couple of daily specials.
> Best service on island. Locals' favorite (and mine). This is how to run a restaurant!!!
> Tables, 2 large booths, or counter. Inside/outside. Wait lines are common, but you move pretty fast.
> http://palmettobaysunrisecafe.com/
> 
> *Signe's*....a locals' favorite, small cafe-like, not the usual "same-old" breakfast. Specialty dishes, delicious. On Arrow Road, approx midway from both ends, about where Archer Rd intersects.
> https://www.signesbakery.com/Default.aspx
> 
> *Southern Coney*...typical non-fancy eat & run diner, but good/cheap/basic breakfast, good service. In shopping center of Wild Wing Cafe & Kenny B's, across from New York Pizza(Pope Ave)
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/southern-con...on-head-island
> 
> *Skillets*...basic menu & breakfast, in Coligny Plaza...mediocre but OK.
> http://www.skilletscafe.com/
> 
> *Hilton Head Diner*.......menus for all meals, but breakfast is best. Has large selection of breakfast items, all good...also good burgers. Open 24 hours. Anything and everything to eat.
> http://www.hiltonheaddiner.com/
> 
> *IHOP*......(good ole "IHOP" chain, you know what you're getting here).....
> hidden off corner of Mathews Drive & Hwy 278.
> (note: Mathews Dr. hits Hwy 278 in two places -- the IHOP location is at the spot nearer the
> off-island intersection, across from Steinmart, not the other intersection at Carrabbas)
> .................................................. .................................................. ..............
> 
> 
> for *Ice Cream*....take your pick from this long list:
> http://happyboomernurse.hubpages.com/hub/Ice-Cream-Lovers-Guide-to-Hilton-Head-Island
> 
> but here are a few from that list:
> 1. back of Cinnamon Bear Country Store in Harbour Town, ice cream counter.....really good.
> 2. in South Beach at big seating area, great during evening outdoor entertainment.
> 3. Hilton Head Ice Cream, 55 New Orleans Road.
> 4. The Frozen Moo at Coligny Plaza
> 5. The Ice Cream Cone at Coligny Plaza...(nice booths and tables inside)
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks for updating and sharing this information.


----------



## ilene13

By the way here is a bit of a correction.  Daniels is not in Coligny Plaza, it is across the street at Beach Place so don't look for it at Coligny.


----------



## jont

SueDonJ said:


> Two favorites not on Marty's list are the Sea Grass Grille for dinner and Harold's Diner for breakfast.
> 
> .



Every time I'm down there and I drive past Harold's I tell myself i have to try this place but I haven't done so yet. To me it reminds me a a good simple down home NJ type diner place aka "greasy spoon". Now that its on SDJ's recommended list, I will make it a point to go there next time i'm on HHI! Marty? you with me?


----------



## SueDonJ

jont said:


> Every time I'm down there and I drive past Harold's I tell myself i have to try this place but I haven't done so yet. To me it reminds me a a good simple down home NJ type diner place aka "greasy spoon". Now that its on SDJ's recommended list, I will make it a point to go there next time i'm on HHI! Marty? you with me?



Yep, you got it.  It's good enough that we forgive the owner and his son for being Dreaded Yankees fans, and that's saying something!


----------



## jont

SueDonJ said:


> Yep, you got it.  It's good enough that we forgive the owner and his son for being Dreaded Yankees fans, and that's saying something!



So when I do eventually go there I'll be sure to wear my Sox hat!


----------



## Fasttr

jont said:


> So when I do eventually go there I'll be sure to wear my Sox hat!



You might want to put that hat on *AFTER* your meal is served!!!


----------



## jont

Fasttr said:


> You might want to put that hat on *AFTER* your meal is served!!!



LOL!  :rofl:Nah, I like to live dangerously. Besides, If my family, all die hard yankee fans, haven't killed me by now I think I'm pretty safe.


----------



## jont

*On a related topic*

nice article about pool Bar Jims of Grande Ocean fame

http://www.hiltonheadmonthly.com/pe...he-man-behind-those-famous-frozen-concoctions


----------



## Steve A

My wife and I like La Fontana at Shelter Cove, http://www.lafontanahhi.com. Go for happy hour and sit outside at the bar or high tops for some good deals. Great thin crust pizza.


----------



## jme

jont said:


> Every time I'm down there and I drive past Harold's I tell myself i have to try this place but I haven't done so yet. To me it reminds me a a good simple down home NJ type diner place aka "greasy spoon". Now that its on SDJ's recommended list, I will make it a point to go there next time i'm on HHI! Marty? you with me?



Are you kidding? I'm always with The Dude. 
Just speak the word and I'm all in.....


----------



## disneymom1

jont said:


> nice article about pool Bar Jims of Grande Ocean fame
> 
> http://www.hiltonheadmonthly.com/pe...he-man-behind-those-famous-frozen-concoctions



Cool article!  Looking forward to our visit to Grande Ocean in August and meeting Pool Bar Jim.  Nothing says vacation than an awesome frozen drink sitting on the deck overlooking the ocean. 

Checked Amazon.  His 2nd book is for sale *Pool Bar Jim's Tropical Hardcover – 2005 by James D Lisenby*.   If you look under new, there is a new 3rd party seller from South Carolina selling the book.  Seller is named Pool Bar Jim Tropical and Exotic Drinks and this book is the only book he is selling.  Guessing it is Jim himself? 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0976515717?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## jme

disneymom1 said:


> Cool article!  Looking forward to our visit to Grande Ocean in August and meeting Pool Bar Jim.  Nothing says vacation than an awesome frozen drink sitting on the deck overlooking the ocean.
> 
> Checked Amazon.  His 2nd book is for sale *Pool Bar Jim's Tropical Hardcover – 2005 by James D Lisenby*.   If you look under new, there is a new 3rd party seller from South Carolina selling the book.  Seller is named Pool Bar Jim Tropical and Exotic Drinks and this book is the only book he is selling.  Guessing it is Jim himself?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0976515717?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00



One of Grande Ocean's valuable assets is Pool Bar Jim himself. He's been there so long, but continues to thrive.......his bar has a healthy and vibrant crowd whenever he's open. Naturally it's partly because of GO and the beautiful pool location, but there are friends and repeat customers who always return regardless of where they're staying, just because of him. 

He's as nice a guy as you'll ever meet. I tailgated with him once at UGA when his son was there in college. He walked by headed to the game, recognized my wife Mona right away (LOL???), and came over and stayed a while talking until game time. This past April at Grande Ocean we walked over, he saw us approaching and immediately said, "Wait a minute". Then he went into an underneath cabinet at the bar and pulled out the blueprints of the new deck project (I posted cell phone pics of that in a fairly recent thread). He exited the bar and we took a table outside to talk....probably spent 30 minutes with us.  He was so excited about the project, as well he should, and you could see the twinkle in his eye. 

Life does become rote and sometimes mundane in a job such as his, but he has never succumbed to that----he always wears a genuine smile and tries as hard as he can to remember names. He's a piece of work and a vastly successful guy, and hopefully he'll be around a long time.  He's the definition of a "people person".  

Frankly his bar area needed a lift----they've tweaked it a few times, but finally realized he needed to be the shining star that he is at GO, so they added the ambitious deck area which is now complete, and gorgeous. (Phases II and III will follow soon across the mid-resort section, and continuing down toward the North Pool, in all spanning the whole resort's ocean frontage.)

His drink recipe book is a must, and is well done. Makes a nice and unusual gift. He naturally signed a copy for my wife. I have to admit that she's there at GO each year for the 4 weeks of June, and spends a little time there at the bar with friends, family, and her mom....been doing that since that pool was built around 1998 (?).  I only get there for the weekends but happy to know he'll be there....sure adds a lot. 

I've never shaken the hand of a president, but happy to say I've shaken the hand of Pool Bar Jim.


----------



## Big Matt

I have shaken hands with a president and would take Pool Bar Jim any day.  He would probably do well as a president.  Not to make this political.......


----------



## Steve A

Spouse and I had lunch today at the Poseidon restaurant in the new Kroger shopping center. It is a Serge restaurant and it's huge. The food was was quite good and reasonably priced.


----------



## ilene13

We are currently in HH. Thus far we have had dinner at:
Santa Fe Cafe-- wonderful as always
Skull Creek Boathouse---1st time.  It was a pleasant surprise
Daniels-- fabulous
The Vine-- pricey but excellent
Poseidon-- ok but not as good as Skull Creek and more expensive.  I do not think I'd return there for dinner.  I had a salad and a swordfish special, my husband had the chicken liver appetizer, the costal combo dinner (small portions of scallops, shrimp and fish), and dessert.  I had iced tea, he had beer. $120 including tip.  Our dinner at the Vine was $165 but far better.


----------



## JIMinNC

We are also currently in HHI. Here's our dining report:

Skull Creek Boathouse - we ate outside and had great seafood and a great sunset. The Grouper Imperial was outstanding! We're not staying at a Marriott on this trip, but as a Barony owner, the Barony concierge was kind enough to help us with a call ahead time. Turned what would have been a 90 minute wait into a five minute wait. Great service from Marriott.

San Miguels - in Shelter Cove - happy hour, a great Mexican meal (an incredibly LARGE seafood chimichanga!), and fireworks.

Topside - the primo restaurant view in Harbour Town - overlooks the harbor and the 18th green at Harbour Town Golf Links. More upscale/fine dining than the others. Just my wife and I. Left the teenagers at the condo with pizza! Gorgeous sunset tonight!

One other night we ate in the condo with some colossal-sized fresh shrimp from Barnacle Bills Seafood over angel hair pasta with a vodka cream sauce.

Not sure what is next.


----------



## Luvtoride

We were in HH last week for several days over the 4th of July holiday week.  Here are the restaurants we visited:
Jazz Corner- Was our first time having dinner there (we've only been for Music in the past).  It was outstanding.  Had the Halibut special and it was excellent.  The service is u rushed and we stayed for both music sets.  Dessert of the pecan pie was a disappointment as it was served like a granola creme brûlée and wasn't very good.  Otherwise a great dining experience.

Floras Italian Cafe- our favorite restaurant on HH and it didn't disappoint. We were a party of 10 and the service and food could not have been better.  Everyone else in our group were first time visitors to Floras and all loved it.  As a special treat for dessert Flora had made her famous Carrot cake which she only makes on special occasions a few times a year including her son's (our waiter) birthday in Feb.  it was amazing!  Don't miss Floras for a great dining experience.

Hudsons Seafood- we got a table out on the dock and it was a beautiful night.  Enjoyed it much more than skull reek boathouse.  Had the Neptune platter and everything was fresh and tasty.  

Can't wait to go back at the end of August.
Great hearing about everyone's dining experiences on HHI. 

Brian


----------



## Steve A

Ate at Crane's last Friday evening. Didn't think it was anything special. Room was small and noisy and the airconditioning dripped on me. OTOH my grouper was dry. Wouldn't be going back.


----------



## SueDonJ

Steve A said:


> Ate at Crane's last Friday evening. Didn't think it was anything special. Room was small and noisy and *the airconditioning dripped on me*. OTOH my grouper was dry. Wouldn't be going back.



That's a big yuck.  Eeewwww.


----------



## jme

ilene13 said:


> We are currently in HH. Thus far we have had dinner at:
> Santa Fe Cafe-- wonderful as always
> Skull Creek Boathouse---1st time.  It was a pleasant surprise
> Daniels-- fabulous
> The Vine-- pricey but excellent
> Poseidon-- ok but not as good as Skull Creek and more expensive.  I do not think I'd return there for dinner.  I had a salad and a swordfish special, my husband had the chicken liver appetizer, the costal combo dinner (small portions of scallops, shrimp and fish), and dessert.  I had iced tea, he had beer. $120 including tip.  Our dinner at the Vine was $165 but far better.



nice assessment!!! You have excellent taste, ilene. 

.... everything listed by ilene13 is in agreement with the normal and spot-on experience at each of these places, down to the mixed reviews of Poseidon.  I agree with the fact that right now, Poseidon will continue to get these mixed reviews for several reasons.  They still have a LOT to overcome. Value and consistency are the two main issues. Much potential, tho.

I'm at HH right now, again..........ate at Santa Fe TONIGHT, and it was great "as always", as described by ilene. Ate at Vine last week---amazing experience and altho expensive, definitely worth the visit, as what they do there is superb and cannot be compared to other HH restaurants. Not a place for all TUG members, however.......and MOST definitely not for kids. I might even say imho, age 21+ would be my general benchmark (not counting your own definition of your kids' maturity level, so I don't offend). But realize it IS fancy, it is different, it is for discriminating customers. (I might also say ilene's favorite Daniel's is somewhat similar to a degree.) 

From another post, sounds like Crane's Tavern is slipping fast, as it's one of several reviews that I've heard recently that share the same opinion. Shame, as it used to be very good. Haven't been there in a long while, so I think I'd rather visit OTHER places that are more consistently great. Nice to know, hope management is listening. 

I have to honestly say too, regarding an additional post, that when we visited Hudson's last spring and also last summer, it was not good. In my quest for objectivity, I continue to give it chances. Many continue to say they like it, and they very well could have had a good experience, but my firm opinion is that it's far below the standard and average experience at Skull Creek (and  Old Oyster Factory too). The sheer numbers of folks who love Skull Creek will continue to rule my high rating there. (It's utterly amazing that they continue to receive such high ratings because of the sheer numbers they serve each night-----quite impressive. I'm sure things happen, but....apparently not many.) Hudson's has been a disappointment to us every time we've ever tried it, going back 2 decades.  Some still swear by it, what can I say?  Sorry, but 4 of 5 items on their seafood platter are substandard, plus no view and long walk...sheesh. 

Have had some wonderful meals at Kenny B's lately, dinner and breakfast, so it's on our for-sure list right now. Great small family-owned and operated place, beyond casual and reasonable. Superb food. Gooooood coffee.  I'm totally convinced.  Really fun, well located. Both of my good buddies Janette and jont love it, so I'm NEVER NEVER going to say anything objectionable about it!!!  If I did, I'd be wrong.    LOL,  glad to say I agree with them. Family owners there are soooo genuinely nice, but they're happy because they have a good thing going, and they know it. 

Speaking of breakfast, Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe still ranks as my #1 breakfast spot on the island, bar none, even tho Kenny B's is right up there.  Both "can't miss" category. PBSC has an extensive and great menu, best servers on island, fun experience.......simply the best right now and that won't change. 

Can honestly say, HH is a great place to be, anytime. ESPECIALLY after visiting the very best wine shop ever----at the new Shelter Cove Towne Center's Kroger Superstore.  Advisors Barry or Simou are superb and knowledgeable helpers.  When I need to restock, this is where I come. Best deals & best selections by far. Never ever seen so many GOOD selections in one place. Not to mention the great cheese shop......Wow.  Try the Cotswold, the Fontina, or the PepperJack.  Also picked up two fantastic different Malbec wines served by Vine last week....will accompany the cheeses. Can't wait. Also got some other favorite wines.

And the staff is actually educated about the cheeses. The lady today voiced her opinion about how she loved both the various subtle and not-so-subtle cheeses from all over the world, so I said, "OK, take me somewhere..." And she did....she recommended one of her favorites and I walked away with a great new purchase. That's how it should be done.  When we discussed one of my  favorites, "Cotswold", we then talked about how much we both loved visiting Stratford-upon-Avon with Shakespeare's house, etc, and several Cotswold villages including my favorites Stow-on-the-Wold, Moreton-in-Marsh, and "the most beautiful village in England", Bibury.  Whoa!  That was fun. We had both actually been to all of those. The cheese will be all-the-more special for that.  

Last time TUG's "jont" and I were together here in HH---back in April, I guess----he and Maria served us some great hors d'oeuvres at their place, and we're going to give those a shot tomorrow evening---picked up the ingredients today. Thanks, guys.   

Hey, the beach and pools at HH are fantastic, no doubt, but the evenings are pretty sweet here too. Been a good day, can't wait until tomorrow.........





.


----------



## FlyerBobcat

jme said:


> ...   Ate at Vine last week---amazing experience and altho expensive, definitely worth the visit, as what they do there is superb and cannot be compared to other HH restaurants......
> .



Marty,

I'm interested in hearing your experience with getting a reservation at Vine, based on previous TUG comments related to:

1) difficulty getting a reservation other that right at opening time, or very late
2) owners not showing that they value/want the tourist crowd.

Personally I have scratched that place off my list based on those comments....

Thanks


----------



## amanda14

Thanks for this post.  Since we are headed to Surf Watch next week we will definitely be trying PBSC



jme said:


> nice assessment!!! You have excellent taste, ilene.
> 
> .... everything listed by ilene13 is in agreement with the normal and spot-on experience at each of these places, down to the mixed reviews of Poseidon.  I agree with the fact that right now, Poseidon will continue to get these mixed reviews for several reasons.  They still have a LOT to overcome. Value and consistency are the two main issues. Much potential, tho.
> 
> I'm at HH right now, again..........ate at Santa Fe TONIGHT, and it was great "as always", as described by ilene. Ate at Vine last week---amazing experience and altho expensive, definitely worth the visit, as what they do there is superb and cannot be compared to other HH restaurants. Not a place for all TUG members, however.......and MOST definitely not for kids. I might even say imho, age 21+ would be my general benchmark (not counting your own definition of your kids' maturity level, so I don't offend). But realize it IS fancy, it is different, it is for discriminating customers. (I might also say ilene's favorite Daniel's is somewhat similar to a degree.)
> 
> From another post, sounds like Crane's Tavern is slipping fast, as it's one of several reviews that I've heard recently that share the same opinion. Shame, as it used to be very good. Haven't been there in a long while, so I think I'd rather visit OTHER places that are more consistently great. Nice to know, hope management is listening.
> 
> I have to honestly say too, regarding an additional post, that when we visited Hudson's last spring and also last summer, it was not good. In my quest for objectivity, I continue to give it chances. Many continue to say they like it, and they very well could have had a good experience, but my firm opinion is that it's far below the standard and average experience at Skull Creek (and  Old Oyster Factory too). The sheer numbers of folks who love Skull Creek will continue to rule my high rating there. (It's utterly amazing that they continue to receive such high ratings because of the sheer numbers they serve each night-----quite impressive. I'm sure things happen, but....apparently not many.) Hudson's has been a disappointment to us every time we've ever tried it, going back 2 decades.  Some still swear by it, what can I say?  Sorry, but 4 of 5 items on their seafood platter are substandard, plus no view and long walk...sheesh.
> 
> Have had some wonderful meals at Kenny B's lately, dinner and breakfast, so it's on our for-sure list right now. Great small family-owned and operated place, beyond casual and reasonable. Superb food. Gooooood coffee.  I'm totally convinced.  Really fun, well located. Both of my good buddies Janette and jont love it, so I'm NEVER NEVER going to say anything objectionable about it!!!  If I did, I'd be wrong.    LOL,  glad to say I agree with them. Family owners there are soooo genuinely nice, but they're happy because they have a good thing going, and they know it.
> 
> Speaking of breakfast, Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe still ranks as my #1 breakfast spot on the island, bar none, even tho Kenny B's is right up there.  Both "can't miss" category. PBSC has an extensive and great menu, best servers on island, fun experience.......simply the best right now and that won't change.
> 
> Can honestly say, HH is a great place to be, anytime. ESPECIALLY after visiting the very best wine shop ever----at the new Shelter Cove Towne Center's Kroger Superstore.  Advisors Barry or Simou are superb and knowledgeable helpers.  When I need to restock, this is where I come. Best deals & best selections by far. Never ever seen so many GOOD selections in one place. Not to mention the great cheese shop......Wow.  Try the Cotswold, the Fontina, or the PepperJack.  Also picked up two fantastic different Malbec wines served by Vine last week....will accompany the cheeses. Can't wait. Also got some other favorite wines.
> 
> And the staff is actually educated about the cheeses. The lady today voiced her opinion about how she loved both the various subtle and not-so-subtle cheeses from all over the world, so I said, "OK, take me somewhere..." And she did....she recommended one of her favorites and I walked away with a great new purchase. That's how it should be done.  When we discussed one of my  favorites, "Cotswold", we then talked about how much we both loved visiting Stratford-upon-Avon with Shakespeare's house, etc, and the other Cotswold villages of Stow-on-the-Wold, Moreton-in-Marsh, and "the most beautiful village in England", Bibury.  Whoa!  That was fun. We had both actually been to all of those. The cheese will be all-the-more special for that.
> 
> Last time TUG's "jont" and I were together here in HH---back in April, I guess----he and Maria served us some great hors d'oeuvres at their place, and we're going to give those a shot tomorrow evening---picked up the ingredients today. Thanks, guys.
> 
> Hey, the beach and pools at HH are fantastic, no doubt, but the evenings are pretty sweet here too. Been a good day, can't wait until tomorrow.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## ilene13

FlyerBobcat said:


> Marty,
> 
> I'm interested in hearing your experience with getting a reservation at Vine, based on previous TUG comments related to:
> 
> 1) difficulty getting a reservation other that right at opening time, or very late
> 2) owners not showing that they value/want the tourist crowd.
> 
> Personally I have scratched that place off my list based on those comments....
> 
> Thanks



I called them about a month before arriving and I was given quite a few options.  This experience is the opposite of what I encountered two years ago.  I'd try again, as Marty says, it's worth the money.


----------



## jme

just a quick and interesting note, validating something from this thread:

ate at Annie O's last night for the first time, was recommended by some locals on different occasions....a very small southern cooking type place, nothing fancy. was determined to try it.  

food was very good, very reasonable prices, relaxed and comfortable place, and I found it to be a good change of venue when you've done the seafood thing enough.  will go back.  

So then this evening (very early like 3:30pm) we ate at SKULL CREEK BOATHOUSE, and our waitress from last night at Annie O's was off, and unbeknownst to me, sitting at Skull Creeks's inside bar along with at least 5 other local waiters/servers.   
She turned around, looked over at us in a booth and said "2 unsweet and one sweet?" 
For a moment I balked. Who was this?  Then it hit me. 

Hilarious because THEN I recognized her from last night.....(she had on a baseball cap which threw me off at first).   But that drink order was exactly what she served us last night, and we were total strangers at that time......
Amazing that she recognized us and remembered our drink order...... 
and Annie O's was very busy last night.  

My main point, though is this >>>> 5 local servers choose *Skull Creek* as their seafood restaurant of choice. That screams volumes.  

I talked with her a bit, bought her a drink, and we proceeded to have another fantastic seafood meal at Skull Creek. And at 3:30 when we first arrived, SC was already packed, packed, packed.  What's the old saying, "10 million people can't be wrong"?   

I rest my fork.  



.


----------



## amanda14

I just got out of bed and I was literally thinking in my haze if I wanted to get SCB at a time where there wouldn't be much of a wait, what time would I go?  I was thinking 4.  Obviously I need to reconsider!


----------



## ilene13

amanda14 said:


> I just got out of bed and I was literally thinking in my haze if I wanted to get SCB at a time where there wouldn't be much of a wait, what time would I go?  I was thinking 4.  Obviously I need to reconsider!



We went at 7:30pm with the Marriott call ahead advantage and we were seated immediately!


----------



## amanda14

Yep I have used that also last year when we went.  I was thinking without that advantage when you would need to go.  Seems like it is perpetually mobbed.  Good for them!


----------



## jme

amanda14 said:


> I just got out of bed and I was literally thinking in my haze if I wanted to get SCB at a time where there wouldn't be much of a wait, what time would I go?  I was thinking 4.  Obviously I need to reconsider!



For Skull Creek, I honestly don't think there will be much of a wait at 3:30 or 4:00,  maybe starting at 4:30-ish and after. (Ate there yesterday, got there at 3:30.)  

Dinner supposedly starts at 4pm we were told, but lots of people were already there, and there seemed only a slight lull from lunch. I'm not sure how strict they are with their posted "lunch" and "dinner" hours, but there seemed to be an overlap. Maybe people were just there at the bars??? Don't know because we've never been there that early.....went there spontaneously (was in the area signing up for the Cross Island Toll Palmetto Pass). 

Altho it looked packed at that time---most everyone just walking around outside---- most of the tables seemed open, inside and out, as they were just getting started for the dinner hours, or at least that was my thought (??). Some holdovers from late lunch, I guess, but for the most part it was a quick seat. Never been there that early, so we were not expecting to see ANY people, to speak of.

We obviously didn't have call-ahead, but were offered a table right away---- the parking lot was totally full and the restaurant WAS starting to fill up, tho.   

*I'd say it's not a bad idea to have call-ahead for ANY time, though, even for SEATING as early as 4pm, JUST IN CASE.* 

Because of the crowds, don't take for granted that call-ahead will get you a time on "day-of" if you call the concierge midday, because Skull Creek Boathouse only allots Marriott a few spots each evening, and those go very fast.  I would call the concierge the day before, regardless of what she says. If she doesn't call for you until the day-of, then fine, but tell her to call very early.  Still I would tell her to try the day before, if they accept that.  

Footnote:  
Something cool we did this past week----after each evening meal out, we went to McDonald's  drive-thru and got everyone a small vanilla ice cream cone.....verrrrry tasty and it really hit the spot, and was very cheap. And it definitely cooled us off in spite of the heat. It's a memory that was really fun, and perhaps our new tradition.   There's more "significant" ice cream at South Beach and other places in the evening, but McD was fast, cheap, delicious, and didn't require getting out of the vehicle.


----------



## SueDonJ

We like Skull Creek Boathouse but it's not surprising to hear that you found waitstaff there on their time off, Marty.  The 20-somethings in our group always seem to meet new Massachusetts connections working locally and when they socialize together, it's either at SCBH or in Bluffton.  SCBH is also very convenient for whichever of us is the designated driver waiting back at the resort for the call.


----------



## jont

jme said:


> Footnote:
> Something cool we did this past week----after each evening meal out, we went to McDonald's  drive-thru and got everyone a small vanilla ice cream cone.....verrrrry tasty and it really hit the spot, and was very cheap. And it definitely cooled us off in spite of the heat. It's a memory that was really fun, and perhaps our new tradition.   There's more "significant" ice cream at South Beach and other places in the evening, but McD was fast, cheap, delicious, and didn't require getting out of the vehicle.



Da..da..da..dat...da

I'm lovin it!

Maria's favorite go to spot for ice cream is mickey d's  . Hot fudge sunday, extra fudge, no nuts.


----------



## silentg

Just wondering if AuntChiladas restaurant is still open.? ,I liked the name !


----------



## FlyerBobcat

silentg said:


> Just wondering if AuntChiladas restaurant is still open.? ,I liked the name !



Yes....... We went there as one of the stops on the Coligny Bar Crawl.  Although it happened to be a rainy night, the temperature was nice so we had a great time at the outside bar/patio.


----------



## SueDonJ

jme said:


> ...Footnote:
> Something cool we did this past week----after each evening meal out, we went to McDonald's  drive-thru and got everyone a small vanilla ice cream cone.....verrrrry tasty and it really hit the spot, and was very cheap. And it definitely cooled us off in spite of the heat. It's a memory that was really fun, and perhaps our new tradition.   There's more "significant" ice cream at South Beach and other places in the evening, but McD was fast, cheap, delicious, and didn't require getting out of the vehicle.



Found this in my FaceBook feed:

Cooper Loves Ice Cream


----------



## FlyerBobcat

SueDonJ said:


> Found this in my FaceBook feed:
> https://video-lga1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xpa1/v/t42.1790-2/10014180_689808064413606_1185978740_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjczOCwicmxhIjo1MTIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoibGVnYWN5X3NkIn0%3D&rl=738&vabr=410&oh=7d9886d90109ae03c5cffd6387276091&oe=55A40B2B


That is awesome!!!


----------



## papertraveller

We just got back from an amazing week at Harbour Club.

Dined at Crazy Crab (decent, despite poor reviews on service); The Salty Dog (amazing ceviche for lunch); IHOP (to keep the teenager happy); Low Country Backyard (absolutely amazing); Low Country Market (excellent food, service so slow they had to comp many meals, including ours); Harbourtown Bakery (delish).

Trips to Charleston where we enjoyed dinner at Coast, as well as Callie's Hot Little Biscuit and Glazed, as well as a cupcake place nearby.

In Savannah we dined superbly for lunch at Vic's on the River.


----------



## amanda14

Have rezzies/call ahead from the Marriott Concierge at Redfish, SBC, Poseidon and I already had one at Chart House on my own but he told me that he will call as well to ensure we get top line service.

I have to say that the outbound call the Concierge makes specifically from SurfWatch is not something I have encountered from other Marriot timeshare's we have stayed at and we have been to about 10 and counting.

Very pleasant and helpful.


----------



## NTP66

DannyMc said:


> jme, if you are not familiar with Pomodori and Pazzo, you need to check them out.  I would highly suggest both for your list of Italian restaurants.



Digging up an old thread, but I would 100% agree regarding Pazzo. I've been to every single Italian restaurant in Hilton Head multiple times, and Pazzo blew them all out of the water, IMO.


----------



## Luvtoride

NTP, I'm just back from HH and I don't recall even hearing about Pazzo.  Where is it located?  We have friends there who love Pomodori but we haven't tried it yet.  Our "go to" Italian restaurant when visiting HH is Flora's Italian Cafe.  We once again had a great dinner there on Thursday along with A local couple we had met during our trip.  Flora even made her amazing Carrot cake for us, which I called ahead for to request, as she rarely makes it.  Flora, makes all of the desserts and they are all outstanding!  Too many great restaurants there and too little time during our visits.  Will look for Pazzo when we are back down in October.  
Brian 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321

Luvtoride said:


> NTP, I'm just back from HH and I don't recall even hearing about Pazzo.  Where is it located?  We have friends there who love Pomodori but we haven't tried it yet.  Our "go to" Italian restaurant when visiting HH is Flora's Italian Cafe.  We once again had a great dinner there on Thursday along with A local couple we had met during our trip.  Flora even made her amazing Carrot cake for us, which I called ahead for to request, as she rarely makes it.  Flora, makes all of the desserts and they are all outstanding!  Too many great restaurants there and too little time during our visits.  Will look for Pazzo when we are back down in October.
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Here's the address Brian -
Pazzo Italian Cafe
807 William Hilton Pkwy #1600, Hilton Head Island, SC 29926
(843) 842-9463

Buon Appetito


Richard


----------



## NTP66

^beat me to it.

It's a small restaurant in the Plantation Shopping Center, about 5 minutes from the Sea Pines circle on business 278. We just got back from HH, and if not for the fact that my wife wanted me to take her to restaurants she had never been to down there, we'd have gone back a second night.


----------



## Pat H

Met another Tugger who was vacationing on HHI at Skullcreek on Friday night. Got there at 5:00 and were able to get a table right away. By 5:30 there was a wait. She was staying at Barony and had the concierge call for a reservation but the earliest he could get was 8:30. Didn't realize they even took reservations because when I called they told me walk-ins only. Marriotts must be special.


----------



## jme

Pat H said:


> Met another Tugger who was vacationing on HHI at Skullcreek on Friday night. Got there at 5:00 and were able to get a table right away. By 5:30 there was a wait. She was staying at Barony and had the concierge call for a reservation but the earliest he could get was 8:30. Didn't realize they even took reservations because when I called they told me walk-ins only. Marriotts must be special.



Not exactly a "reservation", but they refer to it as "call-ahead seating", and there are only a few slots per day given to Marriott guests only (and yes, that's very special).  As most industry-wide "call-ahead" seatings go, you're placed near the head of the line when your "time" comes up, as opposed to having a table held for you like a normal reservation. In my hometown, for example, the franchise chain Texas Roadhouse offers call-ahead seating, and it's almost instantaneous seating instead of the usual 30-45 min wait. In Skull Creek's case, you may avoid a 2-hour wait. 

This service, or perk, for Marriott guests has been around for years at Hilton Head. The concierge calls day-of, gives your name, and the restaurant seats you within 5-15 minutes of your given arrival time, depending on the crowd. I have always mentioned this in the preface of my HH restaurant review. 

It's good for most of those restaurants that do not take reservations, like Skull Creek and Old Oyster Factory, etc., among others.  Calling early in the day is best to get a slot.


----------



## aka Julie

Speaking of Skullcreek Boathouse -- the restaurant and its Executive Chef, Brad Blake, will be featured on Food Network this coming week.  

It will be on Curtis Stone's new show, "Beach Eats" on Wednesday, Sept. 9 at 10:30 p.m. (eastern)


----------



## jont

aka Julie said:


> Speaking of Skullcreek Boathouse -- the restaurant and its Executive Chef, Brad Blake, will be featured on Food Network this coming week.
> 
> It will be on Curtis Stone's new show, "Beach Eats" on Wednesday, Sept. 9 at 10:30 p.m. (eastern)



thanks Julie. will have to check it out!


----------



## jme

jont said:


> thanks Julie. will have to check it out!



Hey Dude, you think we might be in the crowd on TV????  I'll be recording it just in case. Better odds than my winning the lottery, huh.


----------



## jont

jme said:


> Hey Dude, you think we might be in the crowd on TV????  I'll be recording it just in case. Better odds than my winning the lottery, huh.



I look foward to seeing your smiling face on TV


----------



## jont

aka Julie said:


> Speaking of Skullcreek Boathouse -- the restaurant and its Executive Chef, Brad Blake, will be featured on Food Network this coming week.
> 
> It will be on Curtis Stone's new show, "Beach Eats" on Wednesday, Sept. 9 at 10:30 p.m. (eastern)



Saw the show last night. That was a nice little segment they did. I'm pretty sure I saw Marty in the crowd at his usual table.


----------



## jme

jont said:


> Saw the show last night. That was a nice little segment they did. I'm pretty sure I saw Marty in the crowd at his usual table.



yes, a very nice segment on Skull Creek Boathouse, 
and the photography of the island leading up to the restaurant experience was beautiful. Funny how a production company comes in and shoots from entirely different angles from anything I've ever seen, so that was especially interesting. Loved the aerial views especially around the harbors and docks.

@ aka Julie....for alerting everybody to that upcoming show, THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## chalee94

looks like chef david of roastfish and cornbread (and before that, the sea shack) has a new place in bluffton.  hope it works out for him.  roastfish and cornbread was amazing several years ago but apparently turned into a train wreck before it closed last year.

http://www.burnindownsouth.com/


----------



## Quilter

chalee94 said:


> looks like chef david of roastfish and cornbread (and before that, the sea shack) has a new place in bluffton.  hope it works out for him.  roastfish and cornbread was amazing several years ago but apparently turned into a train wreck before it closed last year.
> 
> http://www.burnindownsouth.com/



What happened?


----------



## chalee94

Quilter said:


> What happened?



don't really know.

the google/tripadvisor/etc reviews make it sound like R&C was poorly managed, and the wait staff were not of high quality. but I don't have any inside info.  I just loved the food back in 2010-2011 and would give the chef another chance to get the administration part straightened out...


----------



## Pat H

chalee94 said:


> looks like chef david of roastfish and cornbread (and before that, the sea shack) has a new place in bluffton.  hope it works out for him.  roastfish and cornbread was amazing several years ago but apparently turned into a train wreck before it closed last year.
> 
> http://www.burnindownsouth.com/



For the most part the new restaurant called Burnin' Down South has been getting poor reviews. The location is a gold mine because it's right next to Sun City Hilton Head. Service is very slow and there have been very long waits for food. IMHO, it's also overpriced.


----------



## Steve A

In addition to the Serge discounts I mentioned above, there was an ad in today's Island Packet saying that on 11/11 there will be something called BOGOs Bites. It will contain BOGOs for 16 restaurants including the Lucky Rooster, Captain Woody's, Skillets, and Charbar (great burgers).


----------



## jme

PAGE 1 of 3


_[See updates later in this thread.]_


----------



## jme

PAGE 2 of 3.    continued....



_[See updates later in this thread.]_


----------



## jme

PAGE 3 of 3.   continued 



_[See updates later in this thread.]_


----------



## Luvtoride

Marty, are you in HH now?  What kind of weather are they having down there, if we're going to be 74 degrees today in NY area? 
Thanks for the update...can't wait to get back to HH.

Brian


----------



## Phillie

*70s all week long*

We are here from yesterday through New Year and it is supposed to be in the 70s the entire time. Last night took the dogs for a walk after the long drive from Philly and it was beautiful.


----------



## Quilter

Hi Phillie, we're here until 1/9.   

It was beautiful sunshine when we arrived but cooler.   Now it's warmer and heavy marine layer.   We're right above the corn hole, hot tub and fire pits.   Corn hole has gotten decent amount of interest.   It's nice to hear the activity.   Watching people walking and biking.  

It's either here and gray in the 70's or at home in MI and gray in the 40's.   We have the porch door open for the sound of the rolling surf.


----------



## jme

Luvtoride said:


> Marty, are you in HH now?  What kind of weather are they having down there, if we're going to be 74 degrees today in NY area?
> Thanks for the update...can't wait to get back to HH.
> 
> Brian



Hi Brian, and thanks.........No, we're not in HH. 

Always enjoy being home for the holidays, and kids are here a few days. My son is actually headed to Grande Ocean with a couple of friends for 8 nights on day after Christmas, but Mona and I won't be there until mid-January.

It's currently 76 degrees here in town, and rainy....real bummer for Christmas, not "perfect", but still happy as ever....very blessed. 

Hope you are enjoying the holidays too, as I wish for every TUGGER. 
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## pedro47

This past October 2015 we dined at Dye' Gullah Fixins 'Lowcountry Cookin' and the seafood buffet was awesome.

dyesgullahfixins@hargray.com


----------



## Phillie

*Daniel's in now Crave by Daniel's*

Daniel's closed for the month of November while they worked out an ownership split. There were two original owners, one has left and the other picked up a new second owner so the name has changed. The website still takes you to the original one. We are going to try it tonight. We loved it before especially with the early bird special of 25% off the entire bill!


----------



## jme

Phillie said:


> Daniel's closed for the month of November while they worked out an ownership split. There were two original owners, one has left and the other picked up a new second owner so the name has changed. The website still takes you to the original one. We are going to try it tonight. We loved it before especially with the early bird special of 25% off the entire bill!



I had Daniel's on my list but removed it because of the closure and reorganization, to avoid confusion.  If it reopens and retains its original desirability, I'll add it back.  But that is yet to be determined---- I'll take all recommendations to heart, and will try to visit there again myself asap. We'll be at HH in Jan, 2 weeks in Feb, March, April, and 4 weeks in June, so we'll have ample opportunity. Thanks for the info---it was a nice spot and quite unique.


----------



## Phillie

*Went to Crave by Daniel*

We went to what was Daniel's and now called "Crave by Daniel's" tonight for the early bird. The menu, food and service is just as good as it was before when we went once a week during the month of August when we were here last. They are closing for three weeks in January for renovations and some updating as we spoke with the owner. The Mediterranean salad, humus platter and the tuna lettuce wraps were great. We will go back when we return to our "happy place", hopeful soon.


----------



## jme

*HILTON HEAD RESTAURANT GUIDE*
*Updated January 2019 by Marty (jme)*

This is my personal list and reflects my own opinion.
It's an "UPDATE of my previous update".
IMPORTANT: Reservations are highly recommended, even days ahead. I prefer to use Open Table for online reservations (for the limited restaurants listed on Open Table), but the concierge can do it too. Some places don't take reservations at all, but those that don't still honor the Marriott Concierge "call-ahead seating", allowing a minimal wait. Only a few call-ahead seatings are allotted to Marriott daily, so make it a point to call in the morning on the "day-of". USE this very valuable service!!! Otherwise you may end up with a long, long wait. Marriott is the ONLY entity recognized for the call-ahead seating privilege at many restaurants.

(Note: "SERG group" listed hereafter is the company which manages a specific group of restaurants, all of which are consistently outstanding. They are among our favorites. A SERG restaurant will have the notation beside the name in my lists.)


FRONT DESKS (ask for the concierge)
Grande Ocean.........(843) 686-7343
Barony.....................(843) 342-1608
SurfWatch................(843) 363-3400

(also PICK UP a Menu Guide from the magazine rack in the lobby to see all menus, even those not on my list)


*TRADITIONAL SEAFOOD:*

*Skull Creek Boathouse* (SERG group).... my personal favorite for seafood. Huge menu with widest selection of seafood on the island. Inside or outside dining. Bar inside & out (first come-first served for "bar seats" inside, or "bar tables" outside. Valuable hint: if your given wait time is excessive, work a
"next-up" deal with occupants of any bar table outside...offer a free drink, or whatever). Marriott Concierge is a MUST for "call-ahead seating" here at Skull Creek, otherwise a 60-90+ minute wait, any night, any season.
Valet parking warranted when crowded, imho worth $2. Can drive to restaurant doors (vs long walk).
http://www.skullcreekboathouse.com/a...us/dinner-menu

*Fishcamp at Broad Creek**..... just opened Sept 2016. Small gem of a seafood restaurant on the banks of the inland waterway (down from Old Oyster Factory). Interesting history of building and location.
Totally renovated for inside/outside dining, gorgeous views of waterway. Upscale "rustic modern" decor, 9 booths & 6-8 tables inside, more outside. Beautiful open-air bar with ample seating, TVs, heated in off-season. Great menus, lots of seafood items, steaks. Awesome starters, wonderful entrees...Everything delicious & great service. Notch above the typical Hilton Head seafood places, fine-dining experience in a "cool casual" surrounding. Vibrant with great ambience, soft low-medium lighting. Note: have kids' menu but it's primarily for adults. Don't judge by the name...when you get there you'll say "Oh"....when you go inside you'll say "Oh wow". Favorite of locals, you won't see the typical HH tourist crowd here.
website: http://www.fishcamphhi.com/
location: https://goo.gl/maps/wsg47G8oDU62

*Skull Creek Dockside*…….(SERG GROUP)…. opened late 2017. Immediately adjacent to Skull Creek Boathouse,
smaller but has better inland waterway views than Boathouse. Slightly different kind of seafood entrees to complement but not compete
with Boathouse, imho. I’d love to see more traditional seafood items, specials, but maybe that will happen down the road.
Website: https://www.docksidehhi.com/
Dinner Menu: https://www.docksidehhi.com/dinner

*Black Marlin Bayside Grill* (SERG group)...also a favorite. Good solid seafood restaurant, indoor booths or outdoor tables in courtyard (each under umbrella). Good brunch available on weekends.
http://blackmarlinhhi.com/

*Old Oyster Factory*...very popular. Good seafood but not great seafood. Awesome atmosphere,
beautiful building on marsh/waterway with stunning views! Family-friendly. Inside/outside dining, weather permitting. Concierge "call-ahead seating" a MUST to avoid 45-60+ min wait. Best tables straight back, main floor.
http://www.oldoysterfactory.com/

*Kenny B's*......beyond casual, Cajun theme, really good seafood. Good prices, plenty of food per serving, and fun. Always busy but worth the wait. Great breakfast, too. Family-run restaurant with small wait staff, so be patient...Wife will probably be taking order while husband cooks-- both very nice. Service with smile, great food, one of my 3 favorites for breakfast, this place has grown on us and we love it. (Thank you, Janette!!!)
http://www.eatatkennybs.com/

*Marley's Island Grille* (SERG group).....has made strong comeback... last year re-acquired by SERG management and is as good as it used to be. Has its own unique seafood items, good appetizers, good drinks, really fun atmosphere with Caribbean theme. Live entertainment in summer. Was a regular spot for us, and is now again.
http://www.marleyshhi.com/home

*Crazy Crab* (2 locations)...we prefer the "Jarvis Creek" location, on Hwy 278 just off-island. Nice building and gorgeous view....good basic seafood.
Their Harbour Town location is OK, but much noisier.
http://thecrazycrab.com/crazy-crab-j...od-restaurant/

*Hudson’s Seafood on the Docks*…...probably the oldest seafood spot on the island, since 60s, and popular with tourists. Several dining rooms,
always a crowd. Beyond casual, has all the traditional seafood items. Was severely damaged in recent hurricane, was closed almost a month but has
now reopened. Food and service can occasionally be fair to mediocre, so be aware.
Website/Dinner Menu: http://www.hudsonsonthedocks.com/hudsons-dinner-menu/

*Salty Dog Cafe*……….popular Seafood/Sandwich/Burger spot in Sea Pines’ South Beach, with indoor or outdoor dining
(outdoor area is quite large). Good for lunch or dinner.  Located  among shops and other restaurants.
Evening entertainment in summer (check schedule for other seasons). Food is good, can occasionally be mediocre
but all in all, it’s a great family spot & lots of fun.
http://saltydog.com/

*Sea Shack*....a "hole-in-the-wall", but has good basic seafood. You'll stand outside until table opens. Very small inside, crowded seating. Lately it's been inconsistent, imho. Popular but NOT my favorite.
Mentioned because it's very often recommended by others. (I envision this at Myrtle Beach but not HH.)
http://seashackhhi.com/

*************************************************


*FINE DINING: *(varied menus, all special, all great-to-really-good)
(** = Really Fine Dining)
(* = Fine Dining)
All casual, but some more business casual than others.

It's difficult to place these in any particular order, as everybody has their preferences,
but the first few are definitely top-rated, imho. After that it's a toss-up for positions.* 

Ombra Cucina Italiana***...fine dining Italian, but also many other menu choices...sort of expensive, but a superb evening. Beautiful decor, wonderful romantic ambiance with perfect lighting, great service, amazing food and excellent wine list. Yes, all of that.
Definitely in my top 3 restaurants on the island, and possibly the BEST restaurant on the island. Not for kids.
http://www.ombrahhi.com/

*The Sage Room***……very fine dining but still casual. Highly rated and popular with the most discriminating locals and guests,
reservations highly suggested well ahead. Cozy, romantic, great food, good service. Nice bar area which serves as “Chef’s Table”(book ahead!!)
Located off Pope Avenue (see map below). Not for kids.
Website: http://thesageroom.com/
Map: https://goo.gl/maps/xMk8Vp6YzZ82

*CQ’s***………fine dining in a cozy, romantic but casual atmosphere. Been around since 1970, and always highly rated. Sometimes
it seems to get lost among the myriad of great restaurants on the island, but it has remained consistently good, and flies under
the radar. Still, a favorite among locals. Located in Harbour Town immediately adjacent to Marriott’s Harbour Club. Has three small rooms—
2 booths, several half-booths. Great food & service. Nicely varied menu, with several fish options and good steaks, chops. One of my favorites.
Website: https://www.cqsrestaurant.com/
Dinner menu: https://www.cqsrestaurant.com/cqs-dinner-menu
*
Crane's Tavern** *.....very fine dining in a very relaxed, elegant, and cozy atmosphere.
Decor and ambience is that of a fine tavern. Menu has everything---- great steaks and prime rib, lobster tails, several types of fish (salmon, grouper, tuna) and seafood, pork chops,
chicken, and always a couple of tempting specials. Food is truly superb and served perfectly, and service is outstanding. Wine selections are among the best on island. Popular with locals; reservations well in advance are a must.
Website:  https://www.cranestavern.com/
Gallery: https://www.cranestavern.com/gallery

*Gusto Ristorante* ****........new kid on the block, but forget that!!!  It’s now a certified fine dining Italian restaurant that just jumped to one of my tip-top favorites, and that’s saying a lot.
We just returned from Italy in October, and this place actually blew away anything we experienced there. Owner & co-owner/host are Italian----and most of the servers are Italian, and it was very evident they all cared deeply about everything that went on there. Small & intimate, cozy, beautiful, romantic place. Can’t say enough about the great ambience. ……. Superb authentic Italian food, superior service, and surprisingly reasonable. I had the most wonderful special, Fettuccine with Osso Bucco, wife had Spaghetti Bolognese…OMG! And the bread with olive oil & balsamic, Wow…..and the wine!  Nice wine list, but this time instead of a bottle we had a wine-by-the-glass, listed as a "Super Tuscan Sangiovese", and it was divine, perfectly complementing our dinner. It was a perfect evening and truly exceeded our expectations. …….This little gem of a place deserves any superlative plaudits It receives, and it’s going to be vastly popular, even more so than it already seems to be. It was packed with people tonight, looked to be all locals besides us, and I can’t wait to go back. Highly recommended. Not for kids, imho.
Located off HWY 278 in the Fresh Market plaza.
Website: https://gustohiltonhead.com/
Video: https://www.islandpacket.com/living/food-drink/article209777639.html

*Santa Fe***... (my personal favorite restaurant on the island)
"Fine dining" atmosphere but still casual. Love window tables in back room/right side
near chef's grill. Menu has Southwestern flair. Signature dishes: Cowboy Cut Ribeye,
Grouper, Outrageous Chimichanga, Painted Desert Soup.
My new favorite? Blackened Redfish!!!! I'm stuck on it now---so good.
Limited items available for kids.
Say Hello to owner Marshall, tell him Mona & Marty sent you!!!
http://www.santafehhi.com/
*
RedFish***....very popular with those who expect a great yet fun dining experience.
Outstanding menu items in a chic bistro atmosphere. Good wait staff. Romantic & refined
while cozy & casual. Exceptional wine list. Not for kids.
http://www.redfishofhiltonhead.com/
*
May River Grill**....located in Old Town Bluffton, not far from off-island bridge. WORTH THE TRIP and one of our favorites. Popular with locals, not touristy. Highly varied menu--great food,wine,service. Bistro-like, romantic but energetic ambiance, and fun. Don't let small strip plaza location fool you.
Steaks,wide range of seafood,fish,duck,veal,chicken,pork chop,and more... adults only.
Dinner Menu:
http://www.mayrivergrill.com/#!dinner-menu/cxnc
Location:
15-18 min from approx mid-HH Island.
(Minimize the upper box and the lower thumbnail strip for better viewing.
Zoom if needed.)
https://goo.gl/maps/gLZE1WN3CYo
*
Sea Grass Grille**.... popular with locals and visitors alike. Varied menu---duck, pork, lamb, steaks, and many good seafood items. Adjacent to Santa Fe in Plantation Center off Hwy 278, one block south of Palmetto Dunes entrance.
http://www.seagrassgrille.com/

*Charlie's L'Etoile Verte***.... fine dining, great decor, always a new hand-written menu daily, more fresh fish selections than anyplace else. One of best "all-around" restaurants on island. Romantic and vibrant. Not for kids.
http://charliesgreenstar.com/

*Wiseguys* (SERG group)*...Fine dining atmosphere with consistently outstanding
traditional items---steaks, fish/seafood, veal, lamb. Always popular, always full.
Reservations 2-3+ days ahead. Name suggests a casual lively spot but surprisingly it's a low-light, white tablecloth kind of place for discriminating diners. Not for kids.
http://www.wiseguyshhi.com/
*
The Studio***.....very fine dining, interesting mix of fine food & visual art.
Expensive but consistently superb. Highly rated. Definitely Not for kids.
http://www.studiodining.com/

*Michael Anthony's Cucina Italiana***.....fine dining Italian. Great menu and great food and service. Expensive but excellent.
Not for kids.
*http://www.michael-anthonys.com/*
https://www.michael-anthonys.com/menu

*Sunset Grille***....Dave's absolute favorite! (TUG's Lifetime "Professor" & Moderator Emeritus!)
Fine dining, forget where it's located in RV Park because it's wonderful. Fantastic sunset view from upstairs dining area. Romantic, great chef, a locals' favorite, superb wine list. Highly rated. Not for kids.
http://www.sunsetgrillehhi.com/
*
Alexanders**....romantic, wonderful ambiance, white tablecloth, varied menu, fine wines,
excellent food. Great for couples. Not for kids.
http://www.alexandersrestaurant.com/
*
Frankie Bones* *(SERG group)...Large menu with widely varying food selections---beef, seafood, pork, Italian, German, and much more....Really fun, "Sinatra cool". Reservations a MUST, best at least 3-4 days in advance, maybe more in high season. Tall-back maroon leather booths, low lights, "Club" atmosphere, love it!!! Busy bar scene, with high-tops available. Adjacent to Wiseguys.
Not for kids really, but a few items that work, especially "S'mores" dessert with a mini Hibachi for roasting marshmallows at your table! Great appetizers. (Ask for Carr--- best waiter on the island!)
http://www.frankieboneshhi.com/
*
Bistro 17**.....in Shelter Cove near bronze Neptune statue. Inside/Outside dining, wonderful atmosphere, excellent service, good food. All tables nice but have a private single table available for special occasion (on request), inside a nook among the wine collection racks, but not totally separated from the rest (still nice view to outside porch/harbor), VERY romantic. Will change table for 2 or 10. Very impressive, most memorable evening.
http://www.bistro17hhi.com/

*Old Fort Pub***....very fine dining, adults only. Romantic waterway view. Small, intimate, great for special occasions. White tablecloth & candlelight.. Window table best, ask in advance. Nice wine list. Experienced wait staff. I once heard "stuffy" but not my experience.
http://www.oldfortpub.com/#!grid/c1pwt

*Vine Bistro & Wine Bar*****....recent change of ownership,
but still upholds original owner's vision. In its own category.
Definitely need reservations far in advance (well before your trip, like a month).......
Small intimate place, low light, not many tables, "above and beyond" fine dining, very expensive. Caters to locals & regulars (limits "tourist's" ability to make prime-time reservations---here's how > must call 863-686-3900 and they return your call for reservations).....No official website. Definitely not for kids, and only for the most discriminating TUG diners! Outstanding creative dishes, superb service---see the reviews, consistent 5 stars.
http://www.yelp.com/biz/vine-hilton-head-island

*Fishcamp at Broad Creek**..... just opened Sept 2016. Small gem of a seafood restaurant on the banks of the inland waterway (down from Old Oyster Factory). Interesting history of building and location. Totally renovated for inside/outside dining, nice views of waterway. Upscale "rustic modern" decor, 9 booths & 6-8 tables inside, more outside. Beautiful open-air bar with ample seating, TVs, heated in off-season. Great menus, lots of seafood items, steaks. Awesome starters, wonderful entrees...Everything delicious & great service. Notch above the typical Hilton Head seafood places, fine-dining menu in a "cool casual" surrounding. Vibrant with great ambience, soft low-medium lighting. Note: have kids' menu but it's primarily for adults. Favorite of locals, you won't see the typical HH tourist crowd here.
website: http://www.fishcamphhi.com/
location: https://goo.gl/maps/wsg47G8oDU62

*Catch 22**......on New Orleans Rd in plaza, adjacent to Anthony's....nice varied menu, lot of fish options, nice wine list, good food & service, always busy especially weekends. Fine dining yet very casual. Large booths in front half, more intimate tables in back. Strong following by locals and discriminating island guests.
website: http://www.catch22hhi.com/

*Lucky Rooster Kitchen & Bar**.....their motto is "gourmet food in a casual atmosphere". Varied menu, creative take on traditional dishes, and a nice new find. White tablecloths covered with brown paper, candlelight, both tables and booths, vibrant bar scene. Gourmet desserts.
Huge beer and wine list---local craft beers and great wines. Nice staff.
Located in South Island Sq plaza off Hwy 278 (across street from Red Roof Inn and Stacks Pancakes).
http://www.luckyroosterhhi.com/
*
Jazz Corner**.....live Jazz entertainment, good food, fun evening. Cover charge required.
A bit loud, but fun if you're in the mood. Not for kids.
http://www.thejazzcorner.com/
*
Alfred's Restaurant**......very small place but has a loyal local following. Best German food on the island, and creative American food. Always highly rated. Not for kids.
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur..._s_Restaurant-Hilton_Head_South_Carolina.html

*Poseidon *(SERG group)...in new Kroger Town Center area off Hwy 278. Occasional mixed reviews since opening last year. Crowded and sometimes hard to get seated. Cool interior decor, very energetic atmosphere. Rooftop bar with entertainment, great view from veranda. A rising star but occasionally inconsistent on food and service, but still immensely popular. Not for kids!
http://www.poseidonhhi.com/
*
The Cottage Cafe, Bakery & Tea Room*…… very quaint and cozy little “GrandMa’s cottage” kind of place. Absolutely delicious specialty items, Jambalaya & Gumbo as good as it gets. Huge local following and definitely worth the drive.
Delicious desserts. Great for breakfast, lunch, or dinner...(plus Sunday Brunch).
Takes about 20 minutes (maybe 5 minutes after island bridge, about 2 miles from Tanger Outlet Mall).
…….Take the new ramp > Bluffton Parkway behind Outlet Malls. Directions: https://goo.gl/maps/dcVjtv4Fyso
Website: http://thecottagebluffton.com/

*Coast* at Sea Pines Beach Club (downstairs inside, off ground level deck)
*Ocean Lounge & Bar* at Sea Pines Beach Club (second floor)
….recent find, two restaurant spots located at the new Sea Pines Beach Club (adjacent to Marriott Monarch) …….
Great lunch or dinner. Family friendly, OK for kids. Best lunch spot is outdoor table on veranda overlooking deck and ocean (might require reservation/request for that!!!!) See photos in link below. One of the best ocean views on island, which are few anyway. I only wish dinner menu was larger and more varied, with more sophisticated choices. A favorite lunch spot.
http://www.coastoceanfrontdining.com/
https://www.seapines.com/dining/sea-pines-beach-club/coast-oceanfront-dining.aspx


***********************************************************************


*(CONTINUED BELOW)*


----------



## jme

*"CASUAL" PLACES*:

(Great for typical night out with kids. Not fine dining, just "OK to good" .
If inconsistent on occasion, still worth considering.)

*One Hot Mama's* (SERG group)....Very popular family spot---BBQ, brisket, sandwiches, burgers, & more. Lots of appetizers & other entrees. Busy, busy. 30-45+ minute wait on peak weekends.
Good food/service/atmosphere, VERY casual, sometimes loud, but we love it.
http://www.onehotmamas.com/

*Smokehouse*....fun for whole family, very kid-friendly, wide variety of food selections.
Great BBQ, sandwiches, seafood, steaks. Consistently good.
http://smokehousehhi.com/

*Ruby Lee's*...."down home" cooking & soul food,
dancing and entertainment.
Highly popular with locals and visitors who know about it,
but an occasional iffy review. So what!
http://www.rubylees.com/
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...ws-Ruby_Lee_s-Hilton_Head_South_Carolina.html

*Reilley's Grill & Bar*....located off Greenwood Drive not far from Greenwood/278 Traffic Circle, same area as Jump & Phil's and One Hot Mama's. Inconsistent reviews but mostly favorable and very popular.
Kid-friendly.
http://www.reilleyshiltonhead.com/

*Bonefish Grill*....excellent choice, great menu. Probably one of the best chain restaurants
on the planet, very consistent with food & service. Large booths available....Nice bar scene.
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restauran..._Carolina.html

*Captain Woody’s Bar & Grill*…..(Hilton Head & Bluffton locations)…...a very, very casual grill and bar which has sustained its place as a popular go-to spot for lunch or dinner. When you want some fun, a good drink, and some surprisingly good bar food,
give it a try. It’s finally making my list because so many people like it.
Website:  https://www.captainwoodys.com/
Menus:  https://www.captainwoodys.com/menus/lunch-dinner.html

*CharBar Co*......haven't tried, but touts great gourmet burgers, sandwiches, salads, etc. Casual.
http://www.yelp.com/biz/charbar-co-hilton-head-island

*Wild Wing Cafe*....."THE Original" location. Crazy fun, busy, 1 hour+ waits in summer. Great wings and other things. (I love "Wild West" wings.) Active bar scene, TVs everywhere, favorite of families, college kids, teens. Great T-shirts.
http://www.wildwingcafe.com/menu/

*Jump & Phil's*....casual laid-back atmosphere, good basic food, varied menu,
advertises one of the "best burgers on the island".
http://www.jumpandphilshhi.com/

*Annie O's Southern Eats*.....beyond casual, down home Southern cooking,most items made from scratch. Locals' favorite.
Large portions but inexpensive. Known for great desserts. Small place, located along Arrow Road in a strip plaza.
Occasional mediocre reviews (mostly service) but still good food.
https://goo.gl/maps/J6eKD
https://www.facebook.com/annieohhi/photos
***********************************************



*LUNCH:*

Note the COMBINATIONS of MEALS offered at each place.
All meals are equally great, and all places are outstanding and favorites.
(Breakfast/Brunch/Lunch/Dinner)

*Jane Bistro & Bar**……great spot for lunch or dinner, and extremely popular. Inside or outside dining. Very contemporary decor, great menus, fabulous food and service. Sandwiches are the best around, soups are delicious. Located in the new Shelter Cove Town Centre Mall.
Imho, THE best lunch place on the island, and my favorite... a must-go.
Lunch menu: https://janehhi.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/lunch530.pdf
Dinner menu: https://janehhi.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/dinnerfeb2019.pdf

*The French Bakery**……..fantastic breakfast, lunch, and Sunday Brunch spot.  Modern, creative selections with traditional items too. Relaxed chic, Country French bistro, and lots of fun. Inside & outside (sidewalk) dining. Located on the back side of Shelter Cove Town Centre, just down from Poseidon…..look for orange umbrellas.
Website: https://www.frenchbakeryhiltonhead.com/

*Watusi Cafe*…….small contemporary spot for breakfast or lunch. Great sandwiches, good service. Located off Pope Avenue in small plaza
adjacent to Aunt Chilada’s restaurant. Vegetarian friendly, Vegan options.
Website: https://www.watusicafe.com/

*A Low Country Backyard* (Lunch & Dinner)....A favorite spot with "down home" Southern cuisine...Awesome cafe, great service, casual. Highly rated & well-deserved. Inside/outside dining.
http://www.hhbackyard.com/

*Truffles* (Lunch & Dinner)....located in Sea Pines Center plaza. Cozy, widely varied menu,
with made-from-scratch items, all consistently wonderful, a locals' favorite.
(Love the chicken pot pie, black bean burger, mango iced tea.)
http://www.trufflescafe.com/

*Main Street Cafe & Pub* (Lunch & Dinner)...very popular cafe with locals and visitors,
great varied menu, traditional items done well. also Sunday brunch.
http://www.hiltonheadcafe.com/

*The Cottage Cafe, Bakery & Tea Room*…… very quaint and cozy little “GrandMa’s cottage” kind of place. Absolutely delicious specialty items, Jambalaya & Gumbo as good as it gets. Huge local following and definitely worth the drive.
Delicious desserts. Great for breakfast, lunch, or dinner...(plus Sunday Brunch).
Takes about 20 minutes (maybe 5 minutes after island bridge, about 2 miles from Tanger Outlet Mall).
…….Take the new ramp > Bluffton Parkway behind Outlet Malls. Directions: https://goo.gl/maps/dcVjtv4Fyso
Website: http://thecottagebluffton.com/
Photos: <shortened link>

*British Open Pub *(Lunch & Dinner)....Both traditional British and American items, all very good.
Soups, salads, sandwiches, entrees. Small place but cozy. (Staff could smile more.)
http://www.britishopenpubhhi.com/

*Harbour Town Bakery & Cafe* (Lunch only)... Good sandwiches, salad, etc. in Harbour Town.
Located on right upon entering Lighthouse parking area, just short of Marriott Harbour Club.
It's a small cottage with inside, front porch, or outside dining.
https://www.seapines.com/dining/the-harbour-town-bakery.aspx

*Kenny B's* (Breakfast, Lunch, & Dinner)....very good breakfast,lunch,dinner-- mostly seafood for dinner but also Cajun choices like Po-Boy sandwiches, Gumbo, etc. Family-owned restaurant, personal service, always fun, cool casual decor. Wall mural is incredible. One of my 3 favorite breakfast spots.
http://www.eatatkennybs.com/

*Hilton Head Diner*…….a great family spot when you’re hungry and not sure what you want.  Menus for all meals, with huge breakfast, lunch, and dinner options.  Great pancakes, waffles, and French Toast.  Lots of omelettes, benedicts, and much more. Big selection of sandwiches (paninis, wraps, deli items, etc), salads, soups, burgers, many varied entrees and seafood, too. Located along Hwy 278 next to Pirates’s Island Miniature Golf, two blocks from Shelter Cove & Palmetto Dunes entrances.
Website:  http://www.hiltonheaddiner.com/

*Coast* (Lunch & Dinner).....nice recent find, located in new Sea Pines Beach Club (adjacent to Marriott Monarch). Family-friendly. "Best lunch spot" is upstairs/outdoors on veranda overlooking deck/ocean (might require reservation for that!!!!) See photos in link below. Beautiful ocean view. Not a huge menu, but all items are good. Casual.
http://www.coastoceanfrontdining.com/


*******************************************************
*******************************************************


*ITALIAN:*

*Ombra Cucina Italiana***…….fine dining Italian with exceptional specials.
Gorgeous decor, soft lighting, romantic and cozy. Absolutely amazing food
& superb service, excellent wine selection (especially Italian wines).
Always at the top of HH’s restaurant lists, and, imho, not only the best Italian restaurant, but THE very best restaurant on the island, period.
The Chef has been voted Hilton Head’s TOP CHEF for 7 years running,
and I see no changes coming! It is always an experience worth the visit.
Website: http://www.ombrahhi.com/

*Gusto Ristorante* ****........new kid on the block, but forget that!!! It’s now a certified fine dining Italian restaurant that just jumped to one of my tip-top favorites, and that’s saying a lot.
We just returned from Italy in October, and this place actually blew away anything we experienced there. Owner & co-owner/host are Italian----and most of the servers are Italian, and it was very evident they all cared deeply about everything that went on there. Small & intimate, cozy, beautiful, romantic place. Can’t say enough about the great ambience. ……. Superb authentic Italian food, superior service, and surprisingly reasonable. I had the most wonderful special, Fettuccine with Osso Bucco, wife had Spaghetti Bolognese…OMG! And the bread with olive oil & balsamic, Wow…..and the wine! Nice wine list, but this time instead of a bottle we had a wine-by-the-glass, listed as a "Super Tuscan Sangiovese", and it was divine, perfectly complementing our dinner. It was a perfect evening and truly exceeded our expectations. …….This little gem of a place deserves any superlative plaudits It receives, and it’s going to be vastly popular, even more so than it already seems to be. It was packed with people tonight, looked to be all locals besides us, and I can’t wait to go back. Highly recommended. Not for kids, imho.
Located off HWY 278 in the Fresh Market plaza.
Website: https://gustohiltonhead.com/
Video: https://www.islandpacket.com/living/food-drink/article209777639.html

*Michael Anthony's Italian**...fine dining Italian. Expensive but excellent. Wide variety. Not for kids.
http://www.michael-anthonys.com/

*Trattoria Divina*……a cozy & wonderful Italian restaurant, quite popular, and
rated as the #3 Italian restaurant on Hilton Head. Beautiful Italian-themed
interior decor with large mural.  Good food, good service, and very memorable.
Located on Office Park Rd, adjacent to Harris Teeter & Mellow Mushroom in the plaza behind Marley’s Island Grille.
Website:  http://www.trattoriadivina.com/

*IL Carpaccio** ..."Ristorante Italiano".
Great menu, great food & service, good reviews.
http://www.ilcarpaccioofhiltonhead.com/

*Pomodori Italian Eatery**....popular Italian, highly rated, good reviews, located on New Orleans Road.
http://www.gopomodori.com/

*Flora's Italian Cafe*.....small family-owned Italian/European restaurant off Hwy 278, a favorite
of locals. Good food & service, reasonably priced. Cozy "Old-World" atmosphere, relaxed and casual.
Known for great desserts. A solid "good" but not as highly rated as the four previously mentioned.
http://www.florasitaliancafe.com/

*Giuseppi's*...(SERG group)...More "casual" than those above, but consistently delicious food (above
are more fine-dining category). Long-standing favorite, like all in SERG group. Kid/family-friendly,
great menu, great pizza. Try only Shelter Cove location next to TJ Maxx, other locations not related.
http://www.giuseppispizza.com/

*Carrabbas*..."I know", a chain, but one consistently good franchise. Great menu. Located intersection of Hwy 278 & Mathews Drive (at traffic light between Port Royal and Marriott Surfwatch).
https://www.carrabbas.com/locations...edium=referral&utm_campaign=location_listings

*Vine Bistro & Wine Bar***** ...see listing in Fine Dining.

************************************************** ***



*PIZZA:*

*Mellow Mushroom*...brand new building in shopping plaza adjacent to Marley's and
Harris Teeter Grocery Store, the most awesome "fresh ingredient" pizza, our personal favorite.
http://mellowmushroom.com/store/hilton-head

*Giuseppi's *...delicious pizza and more, fresh ingredients, near Shelter Cove (see above under "Italian")
next to TJ Maxx on Hwy 278, just past the new Kroger Town Center headed off-island.

*IL Carpaccio*...Ristorante Italiano.Hwy 278, great menu, good reviews.
http://www.ilcarpaccioofhiltonhead.com/

*Fat Baby's Pizza and Subs*.....on Arrow Rd. (a couple blocks from first Hwy 278 traffic circle)
Haven't tried but good reviews.
http://www.fatbabyspizza.com/

*New York City Pizza*....popular spot, decent pizza. Occasional mixed but generally good
reviews. Convenient location on Pope Avenue, 1.5 blocks from Coligny Traffic Circle.
http://www.ilovenycp.com/
.......................................................................................................




*BREAKFAST:*
(First 3* below are our overwhelming favorites, each different, and I'll say all are tied in #1 position.)

**Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe* (Breakfast & Lunch)...truly delicious food, great breakfast experience, maybe best on island. Awesome menu--unique & traditional choices, always couple of daily specials. Best service on island, bar none. "Everybody pitches in" concept. THE locals' favorite and mine. Inside/outside tables,two large booths,& counter seating. Wait line common, but moves fast.
http://palmettobaysunrisecafe.com/full-menu/

**Kenny B's* (Breakfast & Lunch)....another favorite go-to breakfast spot, nothing else is close to Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe, Kenny B's, and French Bakery!!!!!....We always visit each without fail.....Awesome food, awesome service. Sunday Brunch "buffet-style" has expanded menu, Cajun items plus traditional items. Family-owned, so nice, really fun. Amazing wall mural of New Orleans.
http://www.eatatkennybs.com/

**The French Bakery* (Breakfast & Lunch)....BEST non-traditional Breakfast/Brunch/Lunch spot on island, unique choices, very chic cafe/bistro-like, located back side of Kroger Town Center off Hwy 278. Awesome menu with modern,creative choices & traditional choices, relaxed fun atmosphere.
http://frenchbakeryhiltonhead.com/

*Another Broken Egg *.....an unusually good franchise restaurant serving breakfast,
brunch, and lunch. Locations not abundant, but we've also dined at one in Charleston, Birmingham AL, and Destin FL, so growing fast. They remain consistent across
the board, so you'll always know what you're getting. Dined there a week ago, and it
was quite good. Menu items are extensive, many are unique, but all delicious. Both food and service are good so it stays fairly crowded, but worth the short wait. Counter, booth, and tables available. Located in the new plaza next door to Steinmart, across the street from Home Goods and Cinema. (Check out the new shops and services in the just-completed plaza. Already noticed a lot of folks going in and out of the fitness center.)
Website (see menus):  https://anotherbrokenegg.com/

*Signe's*...locals' favorite, small intimate cafe, not the usual "same-old" breakfast. Specialty dishes, delicious. On Arrow Road, approx midway from both ends, about where Archer Rd intersects.
http://www.signesbakery.com/

*Plantation Cafe*...traditional breakfast spot for locals and visitors, conveniently located on Pope Ave next to NY City Pizza, 1.5 blocks from Coligny traffic circle. Good basic breakfast, experienced wait staff, served hot and fast. Several types of Benedicts and most every option. Not fancy but very good.
https://plantationcafeanddeli.com/

*Old Fort Pub*…….. in addition to Old Fort Pub’s solid position in the Fine Dining category for Dinner, it now boasts a great BREAKFAST on Sundays—order from menu only, and begins at 11:00 am. Very quiet, refined breakfast, not for kids.
https://www.oldfortpub.com/brunch-menu

*Southern Coney*....typical "eat & run" dive, but good/cheap/basic breakfast. In shopping center of Wild Wing Cafe & Kenny B's, entrance across from New York City Pizza off Pope Ave.
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...ney_Breakfast-Hilton_Head_South_Carolina.html

*Skillets*...in Coligny Plaza..basic breakfast, many choices...old favorite still popular, average but OK.
http://www.skilletscafe.com/

*Hilton Head Diner*…….a great family spot when you’re hungry and not sure what you want.  Menus for all meals, with huge breakfast, lunch, and dinner options.  Great pancakes, waffles, and French Toast.  Lots of omelettes, benedicts, and much more. Big selection of sandwiches (paninis, wraps, deli items, etc), salads, soups, burgers, many varied entrees and seafood, too. Located along Hwy 278 next to Pirates’s Island Miniature Golf, two blocks from Shelter Cove & Palmetto Dunes entrances.
Website:  http://www.hiltonheaddiner.com/

*IHOP*......(good ole "IHOP" chain ---- you know what you're getting here).
Hidden behind trees off corner of Mathews Drive & Hwy 278.
(note: Mathews Dr. hits Hwy 278 in two places -- the IHOP location is at the intersection farther out, across from Steinmart, not the other intersection at Carrabbas)
..................................................................................................................


*ICE CREAM:*

*ICE CREAM*…..see the link below:
https://www.yelp.com/search?cflt=icecream&find_loc=Hilton+Head+Island,+SC


.


----------



## Finntastic

We went to Skullcreek Boat House in March while we were there. Loved it!  Went early at 4:30 pm and had the special for that time. Made dining very reasonable.


----------



## AnnaS

Great list!! Thank you.

We have been to quiet a few on the list


----------



## Safti

Apparently Skull Creek must be "booked" through Marriott "call ahead" at least a week in advance. We are here at Barony and asked for a call ahead at about 5 pm today for seating tonight and they just about laughed in our faces. They said we should have asked for a call ahead last week or the week before. What to do. We ended up at The Old Oyster Factory. It was quite good and very easy to get in to through Open Table. We would like to go to a resto tomorrow evening that has similar ambiance to Old Oyster Factory but not sure where to go to. Something on the water would be great. Any suggestions?


----------



## Luvtoride

Safti said:


> Apparently Skull Creek must be "booked" through Marriott "call ahead" at least a week in advance. We are here at Barony and asked for a call ahead at about 5 pm today for seating tonight and they just about laughed in our faces. They said we should have asked for a call ahead last week or the week before. What to do. We ended up at The Old Oyster Factory. It was quite good and very easy to get in to through Open Table. We would like to go to a resto tomorrow evening that has similar ambiance to Old Oyster Factory but not sure where to go to. Something on the water would be great. Any suggestions?





I agree about Old Oyster Factory.  It's a very good dinner and a restaurant that honored an Open Table reservation during a very busy night.  

I would try Crazy Crab on Jarvis Creek (along 278 as you come in to HH). We were just at both places 2 weeks ago and also had a very good dinner at CC.  

I know Skull Creek Boat house is very popular but I don't think it's worth the long waits that result without the Marriott call ahead reservations.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC

Safti said:


> Apparently Skull Creek must be "booked" through Marriott "call ahead" at least a week in advance. We are here at Barony and asked for a call ahead at about 5 pm today for seating tonight and they just about laughed in our faces. They said we should have asked for a call ahead last week or the week before. What to do. We ended up at The Old Oyster Factory. It was quite good and very easy to get in to through Open Table. We would like to go to a resto tomorrow evening that has similar ambiance to Old Oyster Factory but not sure where to go to. Something on the water would be great. Any suggestions?



On Skull Creek call ahead, I'm not surprised they couldn't get you in same day, but based on our experience, it's not necessary to set it up a week or two out. We were at Barony over this past Labor Day weekend, and when we got the Concierge call on the Wednesday before our Friday arrival, he was able to get us a call ahead for Saturday night at 7:15 right after we talked to him on Wednesday morning. On our previous HHI trip over July 4, 2015 we also were able to get a Skull Creek call ahead the day before we went. So it is possible, just not same day.


----------



## amycurl

Try Hudson's. It's one of our favorite on-water places to eat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Hickory

When you write "favorite with the locals" do you mean the 70 year old retirees  or the local people of the island?


----------



## Big Matt

Ate there last April.  Was excellent.  No frills, but great seafood.  We sat on the deck overlooking the water.



amycurl said:


> Try Hudson's. It's one of our favorite on-water places to eat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jme

Old Hickory said:


> When you write "favorite with the locals" do you mean the 70 year old retirees  or the local people of the island?



Not sure to whom you are directing this question, but if it's to me as I assume, 
the author of "THE LIST", the term "locals" as used by me does not consist of any one particular age demographic.

The short answer is the latter, the "local people of the island" as you say.  That group would include both the full-time residents of all ages (including restaurant employees, business employees, professionals, and retirees) and the property owners who spend enough time there to essentially qualify as locals. When we see a crowd that consistently attracts a higher percentage of locals, I will note it. (Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe is one example, Sea Grass Grille is another.)  Most of the places I recommend do have lots of local patrons anyway, so I may not note those, as a great spot attracts both. 

When we're dining out at Hilton Head (pretty much every evening when we're there), the typical crowd we run into includes the 20-somethings up to the 60-somethings. The 70-somethings probably have their favorite spots too, but mainly I'm not gearing that "locals" reference to them specifically. They're certainly part of the crowd, though...maybe to a lesser degree.

.


----------



## Steve A

Several others that my wife and I like:

http://www.bomborasgrille.com

http://www.cravebydanielshhi.com/

Both are in Coligny, however, since I am a local over 70 feel free to ignore me.


----------



## jme

Steve A said:


> Several others that my wife and I like:
> 
> http://www.bomborasgrille.com
> 
> http://www.cravebydanielshhi.com/
> 
> Both are in Coligny, however, since I am a local over 70 feel free to ignore me.



Would never do that Steve, my good buddy, but honestly you look 55, so naturally .......well, never mind.

The point in answering Old Hickory's specific question was that my previous references were to all "locals", not any one age demographic (naturally the most important group of all, the 70-somethings). 

Tell me, Steve---I am interested-----where do you like to dine when you go out?  In addition to the two already mentioned, give me 3 or 4 more "most-frequented places".  You probably have much more valuable information than I do.


----------



## Luvtoride

Steve A said:


> Several others that my wife and I like:
> 
> http://www.bomborasgrille.com
> 
> http://www.cravebydanielshhi.com/
> 
> Both are in Coligny, however, since I am a local over 70 feel free to ignore me.


ROFL! 
Touche, Steve. 
Crave looks awesome and I've never even noticed it on our many visits to HH.  We have never even stumbled across it while at Cologny!  Will have to try it next time.


----------



## jme

Luvtoride said:


> ROFL!
> Touche, Steve.
> Crave looks awesome and I've never even noticed it on our many visits to HH.  We have never even stumbled across it while at Cologny!  Will have to try it next time.



It's easy to miss, Brian. It's across the street from Coligny proper, on the "beach side" of North Forest Beach Drive, as shown in the aerial view below.  We enjoyed Daniel's but haven't been to Crave yet, but it's on the list to visit. 
It will be "different", but that's a good thing...Daniel's was pleasantly different too. 

https://goo.gl/maps/uKZeBdpGmLK2


----------



## Beachclubmum

I'm sort of a local, having been a part-time resident for 20+ years and planning to be more full time next year.  

Just wanted to chime in for the over 70 crowd even though I'm about 20 years shy of that category.  During the summer I do water aerobics at SPCC and have often said that I get the BEST restaurant recs from the 80yo women in the class.  That's all we do...exercise and talk about the latest restaurants!  So many times I'll hear about a place, check it out and love it, and a few months later the same place is finally showing up on TS boards. Think I'll raise a toast tonight to the palettes of those wonderful women in all their wisdom.


----------



## Old Hickory

jme said:


> When we're dining out at Hilton Head (pretty much every evening when we're there), the typical crowd we run into includes the 20-somethings up to the 60-somethings. The 70-somethings probably have their favorite spots too, but mainly I'm not gearing that "locals" reference to them.



I meant nothing bad about any demographic.  And you answered my question.  

Thanks!


----------



## jme

Old Hickory said:


> I meant nothing bad about any demographic.  And you answered my question.
> 
> Thanks!



I knew you didn't, but it just had the potential to be a loaded question, so I tried to dance around it and STILL stepped in it.   

I'm actually a much better dancer than that, usually.  

I'd love to hear more from the 80+ crowd as to their restaurant preferences.  I wonder if Beachclubmum remembers some of those recommendations.......there are often hidden gems around every street corner, and sometimes it's pure dumb luck to find out about them.


.


----------



## Steve A

When we just want something near where we live we go to Street Meet. It is definitely not fancy. We were told by a server at at Guissepis that that's where staff go to eat after their restaurants close. Lots of locals

http://www.streetmeethhi.com/

Next door is Bella Italia. Reasonably priced not fancy ok to good food.

In the same Port Royal Shopping Center is a Reily's, which I don't care for.


----------



## Beachclubmum

jme,

Most of my favorites have already been listed in this thread.  Will add an off island favorite though....Sgt White's right outside of Beaufort.  Worth a drive in and of itself, or a great place to plan around if making the trek to Charleston.


----------



## jont

Steve A said:


> When we just want something near where we live we go to Street Meet. It is definitely not fancy. We were told by a server at at Guissepis that that's where staff go to eat after their restaurants close. Lots of locals
> 
> http://www.streetmeethhi.com/
> 
> Next door is Bella Italia. Reasonably priced not fancy ok to good food.
> 
> In the same Port Royal Shopping Center is a Reily's, which I don't care for.



Steve
Thanks for the tip about Street Meet. looks great. Will def check it out next time I'm in HH.


----------



## windje2000

Beachclubmum said:


> jme,
> 
> Most of my favorites have already been listed in this thread.  Will add an off island favorite though....Sgt White's right outside of Beaufort.  Worth a drive in and of itself, or a great place to plan around if making the trek to Charleston.



+1 for Sgt White.  

Note that it is a bbq place. Great homemade sides.  

Limited hours.  M-F lunch (11-3) only.  Semper Fi.


----------



## Fasttr

On HHI this week and have been eating our way through the week using Marty's (jme) restaurant guide as our "food bible". 

So far dinners at Frankie Bones (a must return spot every year), May River Grill (a first for us, but could be our new go to favorite...all I can say is WOW.....a specials list equally as varied as the menu itself....beyond impressive, and food was delish!!!) and OMBRA Cucina Rustica (great Italian) and call ahead seating set for Skull Creek Boathouse tomorrow.  Not a bad start to the week.  

Lunches so far at Mellow Mushroom (can't beat their design your own pizza) and today at Coast, outdoor on veranda overlooking the ocean.  Had the Salmon BLT at Coast, and I must say, I believe it was the best sandwich I have ever had...and I've had a lot of sandwiches in my lifetime!!!

More great meals to come....thanks Marty for your continued diligence in maintaining your list.

Marty, one question.... why no Kilwin's on your Ice Cream spot listing.  Its in the Shelter Cove plaza and they have some pretty tasty ice cream.


----------



## jme

Fasttr said:


> On HHI this week and have been eating our way through the week using Marty's (jme) restaurant guide as our "food bible".
> 
> So far dinners at Frankie Bones (a must return spot every year), May River Grill (a first for us, but could be our new go to favorite...all I can say is WOW.....a specials list equally as varied as the menu itself....beyond impressive, and food was delish!!!) and OMBRA Cucina Rustica (great Italian) and call ahead seating set for Skull Creek Boathouse tomorrow.  Not a bad start to the week.
> 
> Lunches so far at Mellow Mushroom (can't beat their design your own pizza) and today at Coast, outdoor on veranda overlooking the ocean.  Had the Salmon BLT at Coast, and I must say, I believe it was the best sandwich I have ever had...and I've had a lot of sandwiches in my lifetime!!!
> More great meals to come....thanks Marty for your continued diligence in maintaining your list.
> Marty, one question.... why no Kilwin's on your Ice Cream spot listing.  Its in the Shelter Cove plaza and they have some pretty tasty ice cream.



Hmmm, not sure, just overlooked it. We've been there, but it's been a while. I'll have to run by again & check it out. And btw, I need to add a couple of new restaurants onto the list....just haven't bothered Susan (SueDonJ) yet about that---she's the one who has to help me accomplish that (thank you Susan).

And THANK YOU, Todd, for the plug-----you just mentioned four of our "best" favorite spots----Frankie Bones, May River Grill, Ombra Cucina Rustica, Skull Creek-----as we have quite a few others as well. 
Glad you enjoyed them, they never disappoint. 

I just sent you a PM----we decided a few days ago to visit HH this coming weekend.
Kind of a last-minute thing, and we can't wait.  Already have my dinner reservations for the three nights.
...and I'll be running by GO to see what's up at the poolside bar, etc.
I appreciate your post about the new plans. Didn't know about that. 

(In keeping with Prince's precedent, I'll hereby 
refer to it as *"The Bar Formerly Known As Pool Bar Jim's"*).  
And whenever I'm there, I'll privately and inconspicuously raise my glass 
to my friend Jim Lisenby.  Bless you, Jim. 

Hope the weather will be decent.....a little overcast is never bad, 
and at least it will be a bit cooler than when we were there in June. 

Enjoy your week.


.


----------



## Pat H

brigechols said:


> He did. The restaurant carries the name of his cookbook- Burnin Down South





chalee94 said:


> roastfish and cornbread closed.  bummer...
> 
> http://www.islandpacket.com/2015/02/12/3588848/hilton-head-island-restaurant.html



Burnin' Down South didn't last due to the lack of service and bad reviews. I heard that David is now at Black Marlin.


----------



## NTP66

Consider this my annual "if you haven't gone to Pazzo yet, you're missing out on phenomenal Italian food" post in this thread.


----------



## jme

NTP66 said:


> Consider this my annual "if you haven't gone to Pazzo yet, you're missing out on phenomenal Italian food" post in this thread.



lots to do!!!....I'll try Pazzo as soon as I can (not this weekend), as well as a new cafe I learned about called Relish Cafe....(somewhere over near Marley's/Mellow Mushroom/Harris Teeter/Tratoria Divina---all in the Office Park Road shopping center. Looks modern, creative, interesting...has breakfast/brunch, lunch, dinner. 
http://www.relishcafehhi.com/


----------



## Fasttr

jme said:


> lots to do!!!....I'll try Pazzo as soon as I can (not this weekend), as well as a new cafe I learned about called Relish Cafe....(somewhere over near Marley's/Mellow Mushroom/Harris Teeter/Tratoria Divina---all in the Office Park Road shopping center. Looks modern, creative, interesting...has breakfast/brunch, lunch, dinner.
> http://www.relishcafehhi.com/



I tried the Relish Café today as it was lunch time when we were biking in that area.  It was less than impressive.  The menu looked interesting enough, but the food was just average.  Its very small and nothing special inside, and about 3 or 4 tables out front, and the service was very poor.  Server had a foreign accent and his use of English was a bit hard to understand at times, and his tableside manner left a lot to be desired.  We sat outside, and 2 older ladies had sat down at the table next to us and he comes out and says "Are you just sitting here or do you plan to eat?".  Not the most hospitable approach to customer service for sure.  

Also, it sits between sales locations (a welcome center and the pit) for Palmera Vacation Club, so it was a constant flow of timeshare sales folks and their marks walking back and forth in front of our outside tables the entire meal.  Can't say I will be returning.

On the flip side, we had dinner tonight at the Ocean Lounge, the upstairs lounge at the Coast (at Sea Pines Beach Club).  It was Jazz night in the lounge, which was fully reserved (hostess says you need to book Tues & Thurs nights several days ahead if you want to get a table in the lounge for Jazz night which starts at 8pm)....but we were able to eat on the half circle deck on the front of the lounge.  It had amazing views, especially as the sun was going down, and the food was great.  Same menu as the Coast restaurant down below, and since it was dinner, I resited getting the Salmon BLT (see my post above) and instead got the Lobster and Shrimp Pasta, and at the risk of you thinking I am a partial owner of the place, it was the best pasta dish I have ever had.  Amazing.  My wife had the Chicken Parm which was uniquely prepared and my wife said it was delish as well.

Oh...and the Key Lime Trifle for dessert was pretty tasty as well.   Key Lime, Graham Cracker, Coconut and Marshmallow all mixed together in a bowl....yummmm.


----------



## SueDonJ

FYI, I got an email from Sea Grass Grille with a current promotion, _"Purchase $100 in gift certificates and receive a Free $20 gift card. *Restrictions apply.  Ends 12/23/16*"
_
[Marty, hope you don't mind I changed your thread title because it took me a while to find it in the sea of search hits.]


----------



## jme

SueDonJ said:


> FYI, I got an email from Sea Grass Grille with a current promotion, _"Purchase $100 in gift certificates and receive a Free $20 gift card. *Restrictions apply.  Ends 12/23/16*"
> _
> [Marty, hope you don't mind I changed your thread title because it took me a while to find it in the sea of search hits.]



not at all, Susan, you're the boss.  
in fact I need to tweak a few things myself when I have time....some new additions and adjusted comments. Thx!


----------



## jme

Fasttr said:


> I tried the Relish Café today as it was lunch time when we were biking in that area.  It was less than impressive.  The menu looked interesting enough, but the food was just average.  Its very small and nothing special inside, and about 3 or 4 tables out front, and the service was very poor.  Server had a foreign accent and his use of English was a bit hard to understand at times, and his tableside manner left a lot to be desired.  We sat outside, and 2 older ladies had sat down at the table next to us and he comes out and says "Are you just sitting here or do you plan to eat?".  Not the most hospitable approach to customer service for sure.
> 
> Also, it sits between sales locations (a welcome center and the pit) for Palmera Vacation Club, so it was a constant flow of timeshare sales folks and their marks walking back and forth in front of our outside tables the entire meal.  Can't say I will be returning.
> 
> On the flip side, we had dinner tonight at the Ocean Lounge, the upstairs lounge at the Coast (at Sea Pines Beach Club).  It was Jazz night in the lounge, which was fully reserved (hostess says you need to book Tues & Thurs nights several days ahead if you want to get a table in the lounge for Jazz night which starts at 8pm)....but we were able to eat on the half circle deck on the front of the lounge.  It had amazing views, especially as the sun was going down, and the food was great.  Same menu as the Coast restaurant down below, and since it was dinner, I resited getting the Salmon BLT (see my post above) and instead got the Lobster and Shrimp Pasta, and at the risk of you thinking I am a partial owner of the place, it was the best pasta dish I have ever had.  Amazing.  My wife had the Chicken Parm which was uniquely prepared and my wife said it was delish as well.
> 
> Oh...and the Key Lime Trifle for dessert was pretty tasty as well.   Key Lime, Graham Cracker, Coconut and Marshmallow all mixed together in a bowl....yummmm.



Thanks for the head-up on Relish Cafe. It was great when we tried it, and the guy who waited on us was fine. I was HOPING it would be a good "new find", but maybe not.  I'll leave it off my official list until things improve, as it sounds spotty. I just threw it out there to see what happened, but didn't add it yet. I need to tweak a few things anyway----new additions, but haven't wished to bother Susan about that because it calls for her intervention and she's so busy with the boards already.


----------



## SueDonJ

jme said:


> not at all, Susan, you're the boss.
> in fact I need to tweak a few things myself when I have time....some new additions and adjusted comments. Thx!



While you're editing, *Alexander's* in Palmetto Dunes announced after the hurricane that they wouldn't be reopening under the same management.  No word yet from PD on new management or opening date.


----------



## Pat H

Pazzo's & Chart House have not reopened either and most likely won't.


----------



## SueDonJ

NTP66 said:


> Consider this my annual "if you haven't gone to Pazzo yet, you're missing out on phenomenal Italian food" post in this thread.





Pat H said:


> Pazzo's & Chart House have not reopened either and most likely won't.



Looks like NTP is going to be very sad.  I'm sad to hear about Chart House but more for nostalgia - it used to be a staple of ours for celebratory dinners in the Boston area and in Florida, and it was nice knowing it was an option on HHI.


----------



## jme

*
Restaurant Guide* can be found in *posts #164 & 165* of this thread.

Comments below about a few places due to hurricane, per posts above:
(they may* or may not be on my list)

Alexander's* closed temporarily, will reopen under new management.
Chart House, Pazzo's...currently closed and "reopen" may or may not happen at all.

Hudson's - badly damaged but now reopened after renovations. Popular but not a favorite.
http://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article61121422.html



.


----------



## Pat H

Chart House will now be an expansion of Skull Creek Boathouse and will be called Skull Creek Dockside Restaurant. The article says it will open in the summer and will be an entity onto itself with a play area for children & adults and an entertainment area. Here's the article: http://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article124281489.html


----------



## amanda14

SueDonJ said:


> Looks like NTP is going to be very sad.  I'm sad to hear about Chart House but more for nostalgia - it used to be a staple of ours for celebratory dinners in the Boston area and in Florida, and it was nice knowing it was an option on HHI.



We used to always stop at a Chart House back in the day and probably got to 10-15. Then the ownership changed and one in Dobbs Ferry closed we sought other options. Then we had kids, but we did get to that one last time at HHI and it was quite good!


----------



## NTP66

SueDonJ said:


> Looks like NTP is going to be very sad.  I'm sad to hear about Chart House but more for nostalgia - it used to be a staple of ours for celebratory dinners in the Boston area and in Florida, and it was nice knowing it was an option on HHI.


It would be an understatement to say that I am extremely sad to hear this news.  I'm going to hold out hope that they find a way to reopen eventually, though. I assume that the building they were in sustained significant damage from the hurricane?


----------



## Steve A

We've eaten at Nicks on Park Lane off of 278 the last two weeks. They are having true BOGOs, 2 for 1. Not fancy but nice enough and the food is fine.


----------



## Pat H

NTP66 said:


> It would be an understatement to say that I am extremely sad to hear this news.  I'm going to hold out hope that they find a way to reopen eventually, though. I assume that the building they were in sustained significant damage from the hurricane?



The deck/dock was completely torn away. The parent company also said that lease renewal along with the damage led to their decision to close. Frankly, I was never impressed with the Chart House. My favorite is the Boathouse.


----------



## NTP66

To clarify, I was referring to Pazzo's, not Chart House (though that's also unfortunate for them). Skull Creek is one of my favorite restaurants on the island, so I am looking forward to what SERG has in store for that location.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL

Old Hickory said:


> If you get the chance, have a meal at *843* which is the sister restaurant of *Vine* (same ownership).  It's in the Fresh Market shopping center on the far left end of the center.   Patio seating available.  Small dinning area w/ no real bar to speak of.
> 
> We called Vine for last minute seating and they asked us if we would consider 843 as we could be seated immediately (15 minutes).   I checked Trip Advisor and it had good ratings/opinions.  We were greated by the manager and given his personal attention.  I think the menu changes every day so everything on it is a thoughful, personally prepared meal (I guess the Fresh Market next door helps with that?).   We left with mixed opinons due to the limited menu but what we all had was very good.
> 
> A few more opinions would help.


We live in Bluffton, so go to the Island often. We recently attended "A Taste of the Seasons", held at the Marriott Resort and Spa in December. Many of the restaurants had food tastings. 843 was one of our favorites. The food was so fresh and delicious. Looking forward to going there for dinner!


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL

Pat H said:


> Chart House will now be an expansion of Skull Creek Boathouse and will be called Skull Creek Dockside Restaurant. The article says it will open in the summer and will be an entity onto itself with a play area for children & adults and an entertainment area. Here's the article: http://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article124281489.html


So nice to hear the Boathouse is taking it over! One of my favorite places! It was so sad to see all the damage at the Chart House after Matthew.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL

One of my favorite restaurants in Bluffton is the May River Grill. Great food and wonderful service! If you are heading to Beaufort, I'd recommend "Wren", in the Historic area. Trendy and great food as well!


----------



## jme

We're back at Hilton Head this week, and will be visiting again in February.
(FYI, temp was 75 & sunny yesterday--- just gorgeous--- but cooler with "dense sea fog advisory" today, and highs will continue to vary wildly as we go through the
"off-season".....50s to 70s.)

While dining at Skull Creek last night, it was confirmed by management (see link to article in The Island Packet in a post above) that not only had the nextdoor restaurant Chart House not reopened after the hurricane, but the SERG Group has purchased Chart House (already a done deal), will be changing the name to Dockside, and will be adding it to their portfolio. Skull Creek and Chart House will share the waterfront in some manner other than just proximity. Chart House proper is already in the process of being gutted, and will undergo a complete transformation, to be ready for a grand opening in June.

There will be a tree house for kids, a large new patio/deck with stage, and the interior will have a completely new look. Based on the great success of SERG Group restaurants at Hilton Head, I'm very glad to hear this news, and I feel confident that it'll add another great place to go.  Sad that Chart House didn't survive, as it was a nice place for many years, but the most recent edition (repeatedly under "new management") was disappointing---that's why it never made my list. The food was average but not great, and ditto for the service and ambiance. I've heard similar reviews for a long time. We dined there twice in 2015, in an effort to be fair, but never went back.

I was not at all surprised that it didn't reopen, as my suspicions all along were that it wouldn't last, and maybe that it was already teetering on failure.  Another note: SERG Group restaurants usually have a 2-for-1 entree deal in Jan-Feb, but it's now changed to "buy one, get second entree for 50% off".  Still a good deal. Skull Creek again did not disappoint (per our meal last night), and it remains atop my list as one of the best, if not THE best, casual seafood restaurants on HH Island. Happy Travels and bon appetit.

P.S.....my wife ran into our friend Pool Bar Jim (Jim Lisenby) earlier this week, and after a few hugs they talked a few minutes. He has something in the works here on the island, but being the humble and diplomatic guy that he is, wasn't more specific than that, and didn't offer anything as to the recent parting with Marriott.


----------



## GreenTea

While the upstairs bar at Poseidon was a favorite for drinks and appetizers/food the actual restaurant was a disappointment.  The food was meh, and the service was similar.  Loved the bar though.

Floras was still good.  Pretty empty on a weekday, off season.  Loved Sea Pines Coast both for bar and dinner.   Honestly hadn't realized that the Sea Pines pass with Grande Ocean entitles me to enjoy this venue whenever I wanted.  It is open to the public though, for anyone in the other resorts.


----------



## jme

GreenTea said:


> While the upstairs bar at Poseidon was a favorite for drinks and appetizers/food the actual restaurant was a disappointment.  The food was meh, and the service was similar.  Loved the bar though.
> 
> Floras was still good.  Pretty empty on a weekday, off season.  Loved Sea Pines Coast both for bar and dinner.   Honestly hadn't realized that the Sea Pines pass with Grande Ocean entitles me to enjoy this venue whenever I wanted.  It is open to the public though, for anyone in the other resorts.



I agree with you about Poseidon....Go back and read my review  (_*Post #164*_).   Firstly, you might notice that I placed Poseidon a bit toward the end of my "fine dining" list which is a subtle hint, as my experiences there have been inconsistent (and I've heard the same over and over).....For me, Poseidon was good one time and mediocre 3 times, and that's not a stellar record! I also mentioned the average food and service, but I wanted to be fair since it's still a relatively new spot, and my hopes were that they would get things ironed out.

Being a SERG Group restaurant, my expectations have always been high. The restaurant itself is beautiful inside and appears to be a fantastic spot to hang out----the bar area is especially cool, with a great outside veranda experience. My hopes are still that it will "get there".  We'll see.  With the new Dockside (old Chart House) soon to arrive under the SERG banner, Poseidon won't be the new kid on the block, so they'll need to step it up.

You also mention Flora's---
yes it's good, some say very good..... but not great, imho.  Ombra is far better, Michael Anthony's is better, and there are at least 3 more Italian restaurants which I think are superior. I personally like the Italian food at Frankie Bones better than at Flora's---I always try the same entrees at several places to compare, and Frankie Bones is very, very good.

I agree with you also about Coast----a delightful "new" place next door to Marriott's Monarch in the amazing Sea Pines Beach Club facility. The best lunch VIEW on the island is on the second floor open veranda (which has a few tables that overlook the huge deck, with entertainment sometimes happening) and overlooking the ocean beyond the dunes....gorgeous!   Menu is somewhat limited, but still very good, and quite popular.


----------



## jme

Need to get Susan to let me update my list officially by adding an "EDIT option", but until then please take note:
Adding today a fantastic "NEW FIND" restaurant.  Just opened in September of last year, called *Fishcamp on Broad Creek*.
Had a group of ten which had an amazing dinner last night.  It was formerly a local "club" for African-Americans years ago, but closed and went unoccupied for a long time. The new owners bought the property on Broad Creek (same side of water as Old Oyster Factory but "down the bank" closer to the bridge where the toll booth/Palmetto Pass Service Center on Cross Island Pkwy is located). Access from the island's southern end is via Marshland Rd exit ramp which winds around and goes by the toll booth service building, then a right turn onto Simmons Rd. It's right on the water, with an extraordinary view. Can't wait for Spring or Summertime to enjoy the inside/outside experience.

https://goo.gl/maps/wsg47G8oDU62

They gutted the building and poured a LOT of money into the new one.....beautiful "modern rustic" construction and decor, cool fixtures, great outside bar with big TVs, speakers, overhead heaters, a canvas/plastic "surround covering" to enclose for off-season. Inside dining area is not large but has about 9 booths and 6-8 tables. Outside dining available on deck, also with heaters. Drinks at large outside bar were excellent (and they spared no expense on the bar area), menu is quite large, varied, and well-thought out, and most of all, food was absolutely delicious. I had Parmesan Crusted Grouper, wife had fried shrimp (they were perfectly done), others had different items, and everybody said his/her meal was great. I loved everything but I'd return just for the crab cake starter and the Jalapeno hush puppies!

On first hearing the name "Fishcamp", it didn't exactly elicit a vision of grandeur, but it definitely exceeded my expectations. On arrival it became obvious that my preconceived notions were unfounded.  It was beautiful but in a rustic & casual way. Not down-home country-looking as I expected, but "upscale rustic", if that does it justice. The service was exceptional as well, and as I watched other tables, I saw nothing but "great service". In addition, the manager spoke to every table and inquired about the meals.

An amazing "tell" about their commitment was that, for our group of ten, all of the drinks, starters, and entree orders were correct and delivered appropriately, and more noticeably, all the entree plates were delivered at the same time by several helpers, and all were delivered hot. Our table's orders took a few extra minutes to arrive, say 10 minutes, but it was not unreasonable or overly noticed given how busy it was.  No complaint on that. I have to admit that at the risk of being impulsive, Fishcamp is therefore immediately one of my favorite restaurants, and will be added to the top of our family's "short list".  The bartenders outside were great, the servers inside were great, the menus were great, the food was great, and the ambience was great. I love low-to-medium soft lighting, and that's what they have. And prices were reasonable for what we got---no complaints there--- all pretty much in the same range for the island. There might even be a dozen places that are more expensive. This will be advertised as a "seafood restaurant", but it is surely a notch above the typical touristy seafood spot.

Aside from us, just about every diner there was a local, so that might already speak to the type of destination it is.  Although they do have a nice kid's menu, I don't think I could rightly say for 100% that it's going to be a great kid-friendly spot in the typical "beach destination" sense, but maybe that's just me---- and it's mainly because of the adult menu and atmosphere.  I could be wrong but time will tell. But imho, it is definitely NOT an Old Oyster Factory, a Crazy Crab, or a Skull Creek, but instead a smaller more intimate spot. The vibe was fun and definitely energetic, perfect for a date, a gathering of friends, a special occasion, or just a great evening out for a nice seafood dinner.

Enjoy. You heard it HERE first.  

http://www.fishcamphhi.com/


----------



## Fasttr

Sounds like a great add to your list Marty.....thanks for the report....and for the continued sharing of your culinary experiences on and off the island.

After digging out from 17 inches of snow yesterday.... I certainly would rather be there than here!!!


----------



## BocaBoy

jme said:


> I agree with you about Poseidon....Go back and read my review  (_*Post #164*_).   Firstly, you might notice that I placed Poseidon a bit toward the end of my "fine dining" list which is a subtle hint, as my experiences there have been inconsistent (and I've heard the same over and over).....For me, Poseidon was good one time and mediocre 3 times, and that's not a stellar record! I also mentioned the average food and service, but I wanted to be fair since it's still a relatively new spot, and my hopes were that they would get things ironed out.


We went to Poseidon in early 2015 when it was relatively new (so new that it had not yet been added to the SERG dining discount book).  We were frankly disappointed and have not gone back.  I want to give it another chance and we probably will, but my wife is less enthusiastic so we will probably have to wait until we are there for another multi-week stay.


----------



## SueDonJ

jme said:


> Need to get Susan to let me update my list officially by adding an "EDIT option", but until then please take note:
> Adding today a fantastic "NEW FIND" restaurant.  Just opened in September of last year, called *Fishcamp on Broad Creek*. ...



I can only DREAM of having the power you think I have!  Don't let the blinding tiara fool you - there's nothing I can do to change any of the "EDIT" rules that Brian and TUG Admin have implemented.  

I'm happy to either edit your list or add a link to your post above, let me know.


----------



## jme

SueDonJ said:


> I can only DREAM of having the power you think I have!  Don't let the blinding tiara fool you - there's nothing I can do to change any of the "EDIT" rules that Brian and TUG Admin have implemented.
> 
> I'm happy to either edit your list or add a link to your post above, let me know.



Will do, thanks so much Susan......give me a couple of days to write it up and I'll send you the update.  Currently I'm enjoying my stay at Grande Ocean with wife and friends and need some free time from my free time.


----------



## BocaBoy

jme said:


> Will do, thanks so much Susan......give me a couple of days to write it up and I'll send you the update.  Currently I'm enjoying my stay at Grande Ocean with wife and friends and need some free time from my free time.


So much time, so little time.  It's a tough life, isn't it?


----------



## dioxide45

jme said:


> Need to get Susan to let me update my list officially by adding an "EDIT option",


I did propose a while back a Wiki type of feature on TUG that would allow users to edit Wiki type information for certain threads. This is a prime example of where the Wiki feature would be great. BTW, that proposal didn't go anywhere.


----------



## jme

Use this link below for the *updated 2017 Hilton Head Restaurant List* 

> _*Post #164.*_


(a few places added and another few tweaked,
plus old update is dated April 2016 but that is not correct,
it's February 2017)


----------



## SueDonJ

jme said:


> Use this link below for the *updated 2017 Hilton Head Restaurant List*
> 
> > _*Post #164.*_
> 
> 
> (a few places added and another few tweaked,
> plus old update is dated April 2016 but that is not correct,
> it's February 2017)



Doh!  Sorry, Marty, I missed the edit date but just changed it to today.  Thanks again for all your work on this - it's appreciated by all of us who love HHI.


----------



## Serina

Did Dye's Gullah Fixins close?


----------



## jme

Serina said:


> Did Dye's Gullah Fixins close?



Hilton Head location closed, but it has relocated to Ridgeland, SC, about 40 minutes away.

https://goo.gl/maps/bPMThCbausD2

scroll down to see:
http://dyesgullahfixins.com/


Ruby Lee's on Hilton Head is about as close an experience as you'll find.

Ruby Lee's North......at 46 Old Wild Horse Rd.
Ruby Lee's South......19 Dunnagans Alley
http://www.rubylees.com/
https://goo.gl/maps/eJt7ZeEf5Qv

Be aware, however, as it has occasional mixed reviews. It's on my list because many like it, but with that caveat.
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...ws-Ruby_Lee_s-Hilton_Head_South_Carolina.html


----------



## Big Matt

Had lunch at Fishcamp and was impressed.  Two meals at Hudson's and one at Skull Creek Boathouse.  Hudson's was the best with Fishcamp second.  Boathouse was fun, but not outstanding.


----------



## Steve A

Ate tonight at the Jane Bistro in Shelter Cove. Nice setting, good food. Recommend.

http://janehhi.com/


----------



## jme

Steve A said:


> Ate tonight at the Jane Bistro in Shelter Cove. Nice setting, good food. Recommend.
> 
> http://janehhi.com/




Thx, Steve, I'll check it out.  Menus look great.  

The entire Town Center has really exceeded expectations for me, not only with cafes & food options, but also specialty shops, etc (like Kilwin's Ice Cream & Candy Shop and World of Beer) and with the larger retail stores.....not to mention Kroger's produce, deli, and wine departments, which are really outstanding. We find ourselves heading over there continually. 

how about you?


----------



## Steve A

Krogers is my favorite. Good store brands, sales, and coupons. Avoid it on Saturday afternoons during the season. Not especially keen on Poseidon. Like NY Pizza. Hate the look of the apartment complex that's going up on the marsh. At least they're covering up that dreadful looking parking garage.


----------



## NTP66

@jme, I don't know why I didn't suggest this sooner, but if you're a fan of Mexican food, Amigos Cafe Y Cantina (next to Bi-Lo on Pope) is the best on the island. We make a point to stop here at least once every visit.


----------



## MOXJO7282

NTP66 said:


> @jme, I don't know why I didn't suggest this sooner, but if you're a fan of Mexican food, Amigos Cafe Y Cantina (next to Bi-Lo on Pope) is the best on the island. We make a point to stop here at least once every visit.



We'll be on HHI for 2 weeks starting next week and we're looking to try some new places so we'll have to consider this one.

Definitely going to try Live Oak for lunch since it is so close to the Monarch.  Also want to try either Michael Anthony's or Ombra Cucina as they seems to be excellent based on reviews.


----------



## jme

MOXJO7282 said:


> We'll be on HHI for 2 weeks starting next week and we're looking to try some new places so we'll have to consider this one.
> 
> Definitely going to try Live Oak for lunch since it is so close to the Monarch.  Also want to try either Michael Anthony's or Ombra Cucina as they seems to be excellent based on reviews.



Joe, imho, I'd pick Ombra over Michael Anthony's.....better food, better service, beautiful interior and decor....very romantic.  We were disappointed in MA last year, but we always rave after going to Ombra (been there 6-7 times).  If they seat you upstairs at MA, it's a huge thumbs down, and they don't exactly honor requests prior, or when arriving. Plus it's overpriced for what you get. 
They do what they want to do. Food wasn't even close to Ombra's. Family loves Ombra too (kids 31 & 28 now)....very very classy place, about as good as it gets on HHI.

When you make reservations at Ombra, request either table 20, 21, 22, 23 along wall, or 10, 11, 12, 13 second row. If group of 5 or more, they'll probably give you slightly larger round table at position 12 (or near).  These are all in the "middle section" which is our favorite. I'd call a good 4-5+ days prior, at least.


----------



## NTP66

^Agreed with the above. MA was considerably overpriced, IMO, as well. That said, we did go to Stellini this year for the first time in a long while (RIP Pazzo).


----------



## Phillie

I have not seen on the list Ocean Lounge located at the Sea Pines Beach Club upstairs above Coast which is next to the Monarch. (https://www.seapines.com/dining/sea-pines-beach-club/ocean-lounge.aspx) It is for 21 and older only. We had a fantastic meal with friends of ours sitting at the window table overlooking the ocean. The fish dishes were the best we have had on the island and we have been coming for 12 years. We use Marty's list and recommend to people who rent our home to use it to. Another newer one to try is the early bird at Live oak even with teens and tweens was good food, service and value. Our can't decide where to go places are Java burrito and Crave by Daniels. Crave has a bogo early bird till 6 which is consistently good food.


----------



## jme

Phillie said:


> I have not seen on the list Ocean Lounge located at the Sea Pines Beach Club upstairs above Coast which is next to the Monarch. (https://www.seapines.com/dining/sea-pines-beach-club/ocean-lounge.aspx) It is for 21 and older only. We had a fantastic meal with friends of ours sitting at the window table overlooking the ocean. The fish dishes were the best we have had on the island and we have been coming for 12 years. We use Marty's list and recommend to people who rent our home to use it to. Another newer one to try is the early bird at Live oak even with teens and tweens was good food, service and value. Our can't decide where to go places are Java burrito and Crave by Daniels. Crave has a bogo early bird till 6 which is consistently good food.



Will look into Ocean Lounge when I'm back at Hilton Head later this month......didn't know it existed. We've been to Coast numerous times, though. 

Here's the site on it, though >>>  http://www.coastoceanfrontdining.com/ocean-lounge/

Also haven't made it to Crave yet either...went to Daniel's a couple of times, though---it was good and definitely different. Despite my liking it, I had a feeling it wouldn't last, and it didn't. No lack of creativity, but people are sometimes hard-headed and want only the typical seafood stuff....too bad.


----------



## MOXJO7282

jme said:


> Joe, imho, I'd pick Ombra over Michael Anthony's.....better food, better service, beautiful interior and decor....very romantic.  We were disappointed in MA last year, but we always rave after going to Ombra (been there 6-7 times).  If they seat you upstairs at MA, it's a huge thumbs down, and they don't exactly honor requests prior, or when arriving. Plus it's overpriced for what you get.
> They do what they want to do. Food wasn't even close to Ombra's. Family loves Ombra too (kids 31 & 28 now)....very very classy place, about as good as it gets on HHI.
> 
> When you make reservations at Ombra, request either table 20, 21, 22, 23 along wall, or 10, 11, 12, 13 second row. If group of 5 or more, they'll probably give you slightly larger round table at position 12 (or near).  These are all in the "middle section" which is our favorite. I'd call a good 4-5+ days prior, at least.



Good to know Marty. I've been reviewing menus and was definitely leaning towards Ombra so you settled it for me.


----------



## hangloose

Any good brewery/restaurants on HHI which will fill a growler of beer?


----------



## Luvtoride

hangloose said:


> Any good brewery/restaurants on HHI which will fill a growler of beer?


Gotta go to The Lodge!  One of the best selections of craft beers in HH.  It's right next to One Hot Mama's BBQ, one of our favorite stops during visits to HH.  Check out the Lodge (and Nicole) on Instatgram!


----------



## FlyerBobcat

hangloose said:


> Any good brewery/restaurants on HHI which will fill a growler of beer?



If you like the small brewpub feel, check out 
*Hilton Head Brewing Co.
1 Cardinal Road, Suite 13
Hilton Head Island, SC

https://www.hhbrewingco.com*


----------



## MOXJO7282

Put Chow Daddy's at the top of our list. We've been coming to HHI regularly since 2005 but just tried this place a few times over the last 2 weeks and it gets top grades. After 9pm they have these great tacos for $4 each that are superb. The rest of the menu is very good as well.

So 2 top HHI restaurants for us The British Open Pub and now Chow Daddy's.


----------



## jme

*ALERT....PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT *

I'll soon add another Hilton Head restaurant & review to the list,
but in the meantime I'll mention it here first.

It'll be *Darren Clarke's Tavern*, located on Pope Avenue where the old Truffles (2nd location) used to be.
It was totally renovated, and boasts of great steaks (great food in general), great libations, and great times.
Hours are 5-10pm daily.  Owned by Irish professional golfer Darren Clarke and a business associate, and I might add that
Darren is well-versed in great food and libations.  

A couple of rough reviews early on, but since then they've successfully addressed the "usual start-up issues"
and it's destined to be a good one.  Pricey but worth it.

Sheesh, I'm going to be stretched pretty thin (maybe a poor choice of words)
with my task of keeping up with all the fantastic restaurants at Hilton Head, but I'm going to give it my best (American Express? LOL).

http://darrenclarkestavern.com/


----------



## pedro47

Darren Clarke's Tavern sounds like a great place to enjoy a great steak and libations during your stay on the Island.


----------



## MOXJO7282

I'll also give a very good review to Stacks.  Really enjoyed their pancakes and it was a very good value.


----------



## MOXJO7282

Another food option we discovered that saved us quite a lot on lunch was finding the supermarket Harris Tweeter. In our 7 trips to HHI we never even heard of this store but found it riding my bike and it seemed like a very nice supermarket so i went to check it out.  I really like Jersey Mike's for their roast beef hero so when I found this supermarket was making Boar's Head Roast Beef heroes for half the cost I had to try it and it was better than Jersey Mike's. This will be the spot for sandwiches for our picnic lunches in the future for sure.


----------



## Steve A

843 closes http://www.islandpacket.com/news/weather/hurricane/article174835566.html

Liked the new Tio's Latin American Kitchen on Main Street. https://www.facebook.com/tioshhi/.

Also on Main Street and really good with large portions is Club Seats Grill.
http://www.islandpacket.com/living/food-drink/article170508897.html

Re: Mox's comments above. You can great hand made sandwiches also at Publix and Kroger.


----------



## Steve A

Ate at Darren Clarke's tonight. Outstanding. Highly recommend. We'll be back.


----------



## Steve A

New restaurants 

http://www.islandpacket.com/living/food-drink/article200103474.html

http://www.islandpacket.com/living/food-drink/article200104449.html


----------



## jme

Saturday, February 17, 2018.

Thanks Steve.  I need to try those.

Everyone,
I have a few new additions and tweaks to my Hilton Head Restaurant list, already emailed to Susan last week
and waiting for her to add them for me.  It's not an easy job and I appreciate her doing this very much,
so sit tight for the new 2018 edition/update.

I want desperately to visit Darren Clark's Tavern soon....I've been at HH for 7 nights over the past
two weekends but haven't visited there yet.
From my outside sources I understand it's quite good (albeit quite expensive), but will confirm by a personal visit
and report back within a month or so.

*****************************
*2/18/18 EDIT:* 
OK, it's done.
Susan has graciously made the latest additions and tweaks for me.
THANK YOU, SUSAN!!!!!!!!!!!
The official new update is posted, again located at *POST #164 on PAGE 7*.

I feel that it's fair, accurate, and trustworthy (imho), and truly hope it is helpful.
I'll tweak it again if and when I see a compelling reason to do so.
Things do change.
I do need to try a few new Mexican Restaurants that have been recommended (Thank you, NPT66),
so hold onto your sombreros and watch for that.....
nothing better than good Mexican food when you're craving it.

It's a tough job but somebody has to do it.

Enjoy


----------



## Steve A

Severe fire damage to Crazy Crab restaurant on 278.

http://www.islandpacket.com/news/local/crime/article203986034.html


----------



## Steve A

Update on Crazy Crab

http://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article204961319.html

High end liquor store with food.

http://www.islandpacket.com/living/food-drink/article203116639.html

Starbucks

http://www.islandpacket.com/opinion/opn-columns-blogs/david-lauderdale/article202842074.html


----------



## NTP66

Instead of rebuilding Starbucks, I'd love it if another vendor - preferably one with decent coffee - took over the location.


----------



## cissy

Dunkin' Donuts would be nice.


----------



## Steve A

There is a Dunkin’ Donuts on the Island. Just up 278 from the burnt out Starbucks.

https://www.dunkindonuts.com/en/locations?location=29928


----------



## Old Hickory

Does anyone have a first-hand opinion/review of the new Skull Creek Dockside?   I've heard that it's SERC's attempt to have the best of SERC in one place.   A bit of the best from each of the SERC restaurants? 

What about the seating, bar, creekside views?


----------



## jme

Old Hickory said:


> Does anyone have a first-hand opinion/review of the new Skull Creek Dockside?   I've heard that it's SERC's attempt to have the best of SERC in one place.   A bit of the best from each of the SERC restaurants?
> What about the seating, bar, creekside views?



It's already been done for you...see title of thread.

Go to *PAGE 7* and scroll down to *post #164* and then *"**Traditional Seafood**" *section at front---it's the first category.

It's 3rd on the list (but NOT "3rd best"), just randomly listed.
It's NOT "the best of SERG in one place" by virtue of being adjacent to Boathouse, and I don't think that was their original intent,
they just wanted to add to their group (+1 for them, -1 for competition), it was available, and it had a great location, albeit coincidental.
(Sort of like any beachfront property coming available at Hilton Head, ALL resorts will fight to get it, even if they already have something next door. I think that's what happened. And the more they thought about it, the more it became a win-win.)

On crazy-busy nights, the wait at Boathouse can be up to 1.5 -2 hours, so it does serve a purpose there...I think they knew that from the beginning, and sort of solved a tough problem. The alternative would have been to send folks away to someone else's restaurant.

It's down the list of SERG restaurants, imho, and as of yet not as good as Boathouse, or as fun, except the view (window) is closer to the water and it's a pretty nice view. OK bar, always busy.

If they want it to be "the best in one place", they need to change some things.
Booths and tables, two levels.   Top level is a minor step-up of about 3 steps(?).
All in all, another nice spot on the inland waterway. HH actually needs more casual seafood restaurants, imho.

The Dockside menu link is listed for you to compare with Skull Creek Boathouse and others.  I've been there twice (Jan & Feb 2018). It's a decent restaurant for sure...any SERG place is.....but it's not my favorite. I'd still go there anytime, though, but Boathouse menu and food selections blow away Dockside.
For instance, Dockside has maybe 2-3 things I could/would order, but Boathouse has about 20.
If it were mine, I'd change the menu already (improve and expand) and include more traditional seafood items.

There are several other seafood restaurants that I currently rate higher than Dockside......SC Boathouse, FishCamp, Frankie Bones (not entirely seafood), Old Oyster Factory, Crazy Crab (Jarvis Creek location), Black Marlin, and Marley's Island Grille........all better.  But, subject to change, as SERG does listen to customers.

My review on page 7 is not exhaustive, and leaves room for other opinions, but it's accurate and gives enough.

BTW, If you're ever there when we're there, we'll take you out and treat.


----------



## Quilter

I have friends on the island looking for BBQ place.   What part of this thread has current suggestions?


----------



## Fasttr

Quilter said:


> I have friends on the island looking for BBQ place.   What part of this thread has current suggestions?


Post 164 and 165 is the latest and greatest.  

This one is from post 165...

Smokehouse....fun for whole family, very kid-friendly, wide variety of food selections.
 Great BBQ, sandwiches, seafood, steaks. Consistently good.
http://smokehousehhi.com/


----------



## NTP66

The Smokehouse would be my first choice for BBQ, all day long.


----------



## heatherw

Thanks @jme for all your recommendations - we have just returned to the UK from the most amazing week at Grande ocean and i have to say we would go back in a heartbeat. Pity we couldn't try everywhere on your list during that short space of time but there sure were some strong big hitters. We particularly had a fun night at the Jazz Corner.
Unfortunately we didn't have such a great meal at the crazy crab in harbour town but everyone has an off day, all the other places we went to were spot on.
Heather


----------



## jme

heatherw said:


> Thanks @jme for all your recommendations - we have just returned to the UK from the most amazing week at Grande ocean and i have to say we would go back in a heartbeat. Pity we couldn't try everywhere on your list during that short space of time but there sure were some strong big hitters. We particularly had a fun night at the Jazz Corner.
> Unfortunately we didn't have such a great meal at the crazy crab in harbour town but everyone has an off day, all the other places we went to were spot on.
> Heather



Thanks...so happy you enjoyed Hilton Head and Grande Ocean. 

Per my restaurant list and the Harbour Town Crazy Crab, I try to direct people AWAY from the that location (please re-read), and instead to the Jarvis Creek location----far better, definitely different in every way.

Glad you're back in UK safely, please come back to HH soon!!!!


----------



## SueDonJ

jme said:


> Thanks...so happy you enjoyed Hilton Head and Grande Ocean.
> 
> Per my restaurant list and the Harbour Town Crazy Crab, I try to direct people AWAY from the that location (please re-read), and instead to the Jarvis Creek location----far better, definitely different in every way.
> 
> Glad you're back in UK safely, please come back to HH soon!!!!



I agree, Jarvis Creek is the better location/experience. But it's still not re-opened since the fire last year and still no word on when it will. (Notice at the link that while it's closed, they'll refund your Sea Pines Gate Pass entry fee if you go to the Harbour Town location.)


----------



## jme

SueDonJ said:


> I agree, Jarvis Creek is the better location/experience. But it's still not re-opened since the fire last year and still no word on when it will. (Notice at the link that while it's closed, they'll refund your Sea Pines Gate Pass entry fee if you go to the Harbour Town location.)



We were at HH for a long weekend 2 weeks ago, and I was again disappointed when I rode by
Crazy Crab's Jarvis Creek location on the way in......they still had it roped off for the ongoing work.  I'm sure it'll be great, tho.

And as for the setting there, 
...."gorgeous marsh view, gorgeous marsh view, gorgeous marsh view".....sound familiar there, Susan?


----------



## Egret1986

I guess I should start catching up by reading this thread in preparation for our upcoming trip.   

We haven't been to Hilton Head in six years....so many places, so little time ......I'm very excited for our upcoming trip at the end of August.  I wasn't really looking, but just idle curiosity had me skimming through Hilton Head on RCI.  Lo and behold, there she was setting there awaiting my push of the button!  We stayed there about eight years ago with our teenage sons and their teenage niece from New York (not much travel experience).  It was a fantastic stay.  It meets all of our wants and needs.  It's Kingston Cove, located in a residential area, a short bike ride to the beach in Shipyard Plantation.  There are maybe 16 free-standing 3BR cottages with half backing up to the golf course and half to a nice lagoon.  There is an onsite outdoor pool.  I had two options and chose the one setting on the lagoon.  We loved setting on the screened-in porch overlooking the lagoon and listening to the frogs in the evenings.  We will be there week 34 and, from past experience, this is fantastic week to be on Hilton Head.  Many of the tourists are gone.  Another favorite time to be in Hilton Head for us is late May.

The thought of revisiting a favorite destination and staying in such a homey, private, peaceful setting is super exciting.  Thoughts of riding a bike, with wild abandon through the plantation, on the beach and everywhere in-between makes me smile.  I look forward to meandering through Coligny and visiting many restaurant favorites on the island, as well as recommended new ones.  Hilton Head is what I consider pure relaxation, even when you're doing lots of things.  I know I'm not alone in my love of the area.  There are some real Hilton Head cheerleaders on TUG. 

I haven't read the thread yet, but it will be fun to read and glean important facts, opinions and experiences from it as I await this special upcoming vacation


----------



## gblotter

We will be trying out some of these restaurant recommendations soon enough - can't wait!  Thanks Marty.


----------



## jme

gblotter said:


> We will be trying out some of these restaurant recommendations soon enough - can't wait!  Thanks Marty.



They eagerly await you, Greg.  

I'm getting excited FOR YOU, and a bit jealous that you'll be there a week earlier than we will.


----------



## Safti

Has anyone ever heard of or tried Scotts Fish Market. Someone recommended the Scallops there and I never heard of the place.


----------



## pedro47

Ok everyone; What are now the Top Ten Restaurants on HHI?
One list please.


----------



## l0410z

The value of reading just about the restaurants.   I printed out page 7 and took it to HHI. Clearly on it is using the Marriott Conciege.  I did not.  We were on at SC Boathouse to give our name and the family right behind us had a slip of paper from the GO with a 7 pm reservation.  They handed the slip and told to walk inside.   Would have saved us the hour wait.  BTW, they told us 90 to 120 minutes.  Normally I only go to restaurants that take reservations and we has reservation at the Posideon but my family outvoted me.   I really enjoyed it.  Must say, it was worth the wait.   Went to Frankie Bones and forget to get the Marriott discount.  Not on my A game this vacation.


----------



## jme

l0410z said:


> The value of reading just about the restaurants.   I printed out page 7 and took it to HHI. Clearly on it is using the Marriott Conciege.  I did not.  We were on at SC Boathouse to give our name and the family right behind us had a slip of paper from the GO with a 7 pm reservation.  They handed the slip and told to walk inside.   Would have saved us the hour wait.  BTW, they told us 90 to 120 minutes.  Normally I only go to restaurants that take reservations and we has reservation at the Posideon but my family outvoted me.   I really enjoyed it.  Must say, it was worth the wait.   Went to Frankie Bones and forget to get the Marriott discount.  Not on my A game this vacation.



If you enjoyed them, had a good time, and thought it worth the wait, as you said, then you still accomplished a lot. 
And btw, it's not a huge Marriott discount, only 10% on entrees, so don't beat yourself up.  But you did choose some great spots, 
and the memories will take you back again!!!   
Glad you had a good time. There are so many really good, fun restaurants at HH.....
one of the reasons we love to be there so much. We're going this next week again, then once more in August to meet up with 
a dear TUG friend & wife, and can't wait for both.


----------



## Steve A

Scott’s is in Shelter Cove at a far end. Nice outside seating in good weather. Food is ok.


----------



## Safti

Thanks. Scott's came recommended by the Concierge at Barony. I think there are plenty of other restaurants on this list so an "ok" recommendation isn't worth it to me.


----------



## Steve A

Mixx on Main has replaced Tio’s. My wife has been there and says it appears to be popular and the food was good.


----------



## cissy

Safti said:


> Has anyone ever heard of or tried Scotts Fish Market. Someone recommended the Scallops there and I never heard of the place.


's

Yes.  It's in Shelter Cove on the water.  It frequently has entertainment in the evenings.  I think the food is good.  Try it!


----------



## Steve A

Safti:

Are you looking for any particular type of restaurant?


----------



## Steve A

The chef at the Lucky Rooster will/has moved to Darren Clarke’s. There will be a menu change at Clarke’s.


----------



## BocaBoy

Safti said:


> Has anyone ever heard of or tried Scotts Fish Market. Someone recommended the Scallops there and I never heard of the place.


We went there once when they had a 2-for-1 special.  It was good but nothing special, and with all the good choices on the island, we will probably never go back.


----------



## Safti

BocaBoy said:


> We went there once when they had a 2-for-1 special.  It was good but nothing special, and with all the good choices on the island, we will probably never go back.


Thanks so much!


----------



## jme

Steve A said:


> The chef at the Lucky Rooster will/has moved to Darren Clarke’s. There will be a menu change at Clarke’s.



Too bad for Lucky Rooster.....we have dined there 3 times and it was really good.  The most recent visit was 3 weeks ago.
I hope they find another chef as creative as he was. I've recently heard many people say they loved Lucky Rooster and
remarked about how popular it had become, with a large local following. It was packed when we were there.

Haven't yet dined at Darren Clarke's because of the high prices and the general lack of enthusiasm for the menu and the food,
but will await word on everything after the transition, and maybe try it soon. Been wanting to go, but as BocaBoy rightly mentioned,
there are so many good restaurants on the island from which to choose to revisit any place that comes across as mediocre.


----------



## JIMinNC

pedro47 said:


> Ok everyone; What are now the Top Ten Restaurants on HHI?
> One list please.



I'm not sure one list is possible! Everyone's tastes are so different, plus how do you compare a casual seafood place like Skull Creek Boathouse to an Italian fine dining place like Ombra?

I think Marty's list is as close to the definitive Hilton Head Island restaurant guide as any I have seen _anywhere_, so I suggest using that as your road map to HHI dining. That's what we do. Marty should expand the reviews and then publish it! A business opportunity!

I've used Marty's list extensively in our HHI trips, and lately, we've been trying to sample different restaurants on each trip instead of returning to our favorites, so haven't been to many places more than once. We have been to HHI five times in the last 11 months (26 total nights), so we've been able to sample quite a few.

For the heck of it, I went through Marty's list, and my memory, and listed all of the places I can recall eating on HHI in the last few years. I then took a stab at it and bolded my *Top Ten*, but honestly, there are a couple that didn't make the top ten that easily could have*.* But I forced myself to only do 10. Since most places we've only been to once, it's hard to really rank. The only dinner spots we've been to more than once are Skull Creek Boathouse, Fishcamp on Broad Creek, Old Oyster Factory, The Quarterdeck, San Miguels, and The Jazz Corner. Fishcamp and Old Oyster are the two that _just missed_ my top 10. So, for whatever it's worth, see below:

*Skull Creek Boathouse*
Fishcamp on Broad Creek
*Skull Creek Dockside*
Black Marlin
Old Oyster Factory
Crazy Crab
Salty Dog Cafe
Bucci's Italian Cuisine Shelter Cover
San Miguel's Mexican Cafe
*Ombra
Wiseguys
Alexanders*
Darren Clarke’s Tavern
*Santa Fe
Frankie Bones
CQ’s*
The Quarterdeck
Old Fort Pub
*Poseidon
The Jazz Corner*
One Hot Mamas
The French Bakery
British Open Pub
Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe

I can't really pick an absolute favorite. I guess for a traditional seafood place my vote has to go to Skull Creek Boathouse (although we really liked the new Dockside location next door on July 4 as well - and they do online reservations. Had a great view of the Skull Creek fireworks.) For all around best menu, we loved Frankie Bones, and we love The Jazz Corner for the music/food combination.


----------



## jme

JIMinNC said:


> I'm not sure one list is possible! Everyone's tastes are so different, plus how do you compare a casual seafood place like Skull Creek Boathouse to an Italian fine dining place like Ombra?
> 
> I think Marty's list is as close to the definitive Hilton Head Island restaurant guide as any I have seen _anywhere_, so I suggest using that as your road map to HHI dining. That's what we do. Marty should expand the reviews and then publish it! A business opportunity!
> 
> I've used Marty's list extensively in our HHI trips, and lately, we've been trying to sample different restaurants on each trip instead of returning to our favorites, so haven't been to many places more than once. We have been to HHI five times in the last 11 months (26 total nights), so we've been able to sample quite a few.
> 
> For the heck of it, I went through Marty's list, and my memory, and listed all of the places I can recall eating on HHI in the last few years. I then took a stab at it and bolded my *Top Ten*, but honestly, there are a couple that didn't make the top ten that easily could have*.* But I forced myself to only do 10. Since most places we've only been to once, it's hard to really rank. The only dinner spots we've been to more than once are Skull Creek Boathouse, Fishcamp on Broad Creek, Old Oyster Factory, The Quarterdeck, and The Jazz Corner. Fishcamp and Old Oyster are the two that _just missed_ my top 10. So, for whatever it's worth, see below:
> 
> *Skull Creek Boathouse*
> Fishcamp on Broad Creek
> *Skull Creek Dockside*
> Black Marlin
> Old Oyster Factory
> Crazy Crab
> Salty Dog Cafe
> Bucci's Italian Cuisine Shelter Cover
> San Miguel's Mexican Cafe
> *Ombra
> Wiseguys
> Alexanders*
> Darren Clarke’s Tavern
> *Santa Fe
> Frankie Bones
> CQ’s*
> The Quarterdeck
> Old Fort Pub
> *Poseidon
> The Jazz Corner*
> One Hot Mamas
> The French Bakery
> British Open Pub
> Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe
> I can't really pick an absolute favorite. I guess for a traditional seafood place my vote has to go to Skull Creek Boathouse (although we really liked the new Dockside location next door on July 4 as well - and they do online reservations. Had a great view of the Skull Creek fireworks.) For all around best menu, we loved Frankie Bones, and we love The Jazz Corner for the music/food combination.





VERY nice post, Jim.
You're doing it right, especially trying the different spots ---we definitely do that, but we go to HH so often
that we can also continue mixing the new spots with the old favorites.

For us, any trip without Santa Fe would be intolerable----that one is a given, and always the first night.
For breakfast, two other givens are Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe AND Kenny B's. Totally different, totally awesome.
For lunch, our favorite is Jane's Bistro....wonderful.

And a trip or two without mixing in Ombra, Sage Room, CQ's, Crane's Tavern, Frankie Bones,
May River Grill, & Skull Creek Boathouse would be too painful to imagine.

Won't attempt to round out a Top Ten, as about 5 or 6 more "fine dining" ones
would be vying for 2 spots, and I couldn't possibly do that......too many great ones.

(and that's not even counting the spontaneous casual spots like Mellow Mushroom, One Hot Mama's,
Old Oyster Factory, Low Country BackYard, and Truffles)

Having said all that and having included a short list, EVERY restaurant
I've listed is a good one and worthy of a visit, or else it wouldn't have made the list.
Many popular places didn't.

Bon appetit


----------



## pedro47

JIMinNC, Thanks for all your information and recommendations.
I am also going to use Miss Marty’s excellent information and recommendations.


----------



## Steve A

Our late night go to is Street Meet. In a large city this would be a blue collar bar/restaurant. Lots of locals.  There’s outdoor seating. Food is pretty much what you would expect and not bad.  It’s located in Port Royal Plaza around the corner from the Bi-Lo.

 During football season, it’s a place for Cleveland Browns fans to congregate and watch the loss on TV.

http://streetmeethhi.com/


----------



## jme

pedro47 said:


> JIMinNC, Thanks for all your information and recommendations.
> I am also going to use Miss Marty’s excellent information and recommendations.




Glad you'll use the recommendations, many thanks, but I'm not "Miss" Marty.
I'm a guy, and have been for as long as I can remember, LOL.
There used to be a "Miss Marty" on TUG, maybe still is, but no relation.

Please let me know if I can help in any way at all.....restaurants or otherwise.
Sometimes the restaurants on the list just seem to run together, and they can get confusing when you're
unfamiliar with anything.  That's why looking at each place's full menu is important.
I tried to include website links, etc. to facilitate that curiosity.

So if you need to ask specific questions, or simply say, "Hey, we like so-and-so, WHERE the heck should we go?",
then contact me anytime.


----------



## Steve A

New restaurant, Hawaiian:

https://www.islandpacket.com/living/food-drink/article215229855.htmlQ


----------



## Steve A

And another new restaurant. Buffalo (NY) style food.

https://www.islandpacket.com/living/food-drink/article215426740.html

Those staying at the Barony might want to check out the restaurant at the golf course, the Robber’s Row Grille. They’re open for all three meals daily with Prine Rib specials on Wednesday; $10.00 burgers on Thursday; and, half price bottles of wine on Friday.

https://www.hiltonheadgolf.net/port-royal/dining/. The website doesn’t mention these specials.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Does anyone have recommendations for Grocery Stores on Hilton Head?


----------



## Fasttr

Sugarcubesea said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for Grocery Stores on Hilton Head?


Depends on where on the island you are.  If near Grande Ocean/Sea Pines area, we like Harris Teeter...  http://locations.harristeeter.com/s...le&utm_medium=Maps&utm_campaign=Google+Places


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Fasttr said:


> Depends on where on the island you are.  If near Grande Ocean, we like Harris Teeter...  http://locations.harristeeter.com/s...le&utm_medium=Maps&utm_campaign=Google+Places


I'm staying at Shipyard by Spinnaker


----------



## jme

Sugarcubesea said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for Grocery Stores on Hilton Head?



Depends on where you're staying, if convenience is a factor. That aside, these are the three that we use:

*Harris Teeter* .....2 blocks from the first Traffic Circle at Greenwood Drive & Palmetto Bay Rd, adjacent to Mellow Mushroom.
https://goo.gl/maps/8JVjbWNCAfo

*Publix*......one traffic light from same circle, just off Palmetto Bay Rd.
https://goo.gl/maps/ErkQfMiEJG92

*Kroger Supermarket*-----our favorite---located on Hwy 278 (original William Hilton Pkwy) in Shelter Cove Towne Centre Shopping Plaza (former mall)....Amazing store--great produce, awesome wine shop, nice deli and bakery.
https://goo.gl/maps/483Ya11Tp4q


----------



## Sugarcubesea

jme said:


> Depends on where you're staying, if convenience is a factor. That aside, these are the three that we use:
> 
> *Harris Teeter* .....2 blocks from the first Traffic Circle at Greenwood Drive & Palmetto Bay Rd, adjacent to Mellow Mushroom.
> https://goo.gl/maps/8JVjbWNCAfo
> 
> *Publix*......one traffic light from same circle, just off Palmetto Bay Rd.
> https://goo.gl/maps/ErkQfMiEJG92
> 
> *Kroger Superstore*-----our favorite---located on Hwy 278 (original William Hilton Pkwy)
> in Shelter Cove Towne Centre Shopping Plaza (former mall)....Amazing store--great produce, awesome wine shop, nice deli and breads.
> https://goo.gl/maps/483Ya11Tp4q


Thank you so much


----------



## Egret1986

I sat down this morning to prepare a list of places to go for our upcoming trip to Hilton Head.  It's been six years.  Wow, how time flies.  

As one previous poster stated, I believe that there is indeed a business opportunity here with this Hilton Head Restaurant Guide.

I was sadly mistaken when I opened up a word document and started placing restaurants on the list.  Okay.  That soon became a "fail."  I just need to print off the complete list and try to go through and do some highlighting.  I reminisced regarding some of the reviews.  Having not been there for six years, but previously had traveled there many times prior, I fondly remember many from the list.  

Three stood out for me:

*Santa Fe***... (my personal favorite restaurant on the island)
"Fine dining" atmosphere but still casual. Love window tables in back room/right side
near chef's grill. Menu has Southwestern flair. Signature dishes: Cowboy Cut Ribeye,
Grouper,Outrageous Chimichanga,Painted Desert Soup. Not really for kids, but items available.
Say Hello to owner Marshall, tell him Mona & Marty sent you!!!
http://www.santafehhi.com/

*We just happened upon this place the last time that we were in HH.  It was an all around enjoyable experience.  We were there for lunch and sat in the front.  We were blown away by that Painted Desert Soup.  I can't want to revisit on this trip for dinner and get back there by the chef's grill.   I know how to name-drop, if necessary.*


*Vine Bistro & Wine Bar*****....recent change of ownership, but still upholds original owner's vision.
definitely need reservations far in advance (well before your trip, like a month).......
Small intimate place, low light, not many tables, "above and beyond" fine dining, very expensive. Caters to locals & regulars (limits "tourist's" ability to make prime-time reservations---here's how > must call 863-686-3900 and they return your call for reservations).....No official website. Definitely not for kids, and only for the most discriminating TUG diners! Outstanding creative dishes, superb service---see the reviews, consistent 5 stars.
http://www.yelp.com/biz/vine-hilton-head-island

*Wow, when was the "....recent change of ownership...."?  We have very fond memories of a food tour visit to Vine and a subsequent return visit that evening with another couple from the tour.  On the tour, the owner of Vine shared his background and his vision for his restaurant.  Having for years stayed in the Coligny area, it was great having this new gem of a restaurant nearby.  We clicked with another couple on the tour, and decided to meet up later to share dinner at the restaurant.  It was a late reservation.  Everyone at the table was having a great time, as well as the staff and owner.  The restaurant closed and we were encouraged to stay.  They shared their wines and items from the kitchen.  It was a heck of a good time.  A very fond memory.*


*Salty Dog Cafe*……….popular Seafood/Sandwich/Burger spot in Sea Pines’ South Beach, with indoor or outdoor dining
(outdoor area is quite large). Good for lunch or dinner. Located among shops and other restaurants.
Evening entertainment in summer (check schedule for other seasons). Food is good, can occasionally be mediocre
but all in all, it’s a great family spot & lots of fun.
http://saltydog.com/

*The SDC became a tradition for our family.  My Mom first stumbled across a place in South Carolina called Hilton Head when she went on a timeshare exchange that I got for her.  That was about 30 years ago.  She ended up buying a resale from the resort while on that vacation.  It became a yearly trip for her.  She made a believer out of us and we regularly visited Hilton Head over the years.  What's not to like?

Mom also first discovered the Salty Dog Cafe.  You couldn't visit Hilton Head and not stop by for a spell. *


All I know right now is that I can't wait to get there, get on a bike, and ride to the beach.  

The itinerary is filling up fast for where to dine.


----------



## rickandcindy23

It has to be humid and hot in July or August in Hilton Head.  We went in April about three years ago and had no problems at all with heat and humidity.  It was pleasantly cool, and the golf carts on Daufuskie Island were a lot of fun for us.  I am easily entertained.  A boat ride and a pleasant lunch, then golf carts.  

I have to say that all of the restaurants were good, but I don't remember the names of any of them.  I was doing my low-carb diet at the time and could only eat meat and vegetables. 

We stayed at the Disney on Hilton Head Island via exchange, and I loved that place.  Then we stayed at Barony.  Totally different experiences, but I am most fond of Disney when I look back on it.


----------



## jme

rickandcindy23 said:


> It has to be humid and hot in July or August in Hilton Head.



True, yes it is, and right you are.... (I really want to say "Duh")

But it's also equally hot and humid in Myrtle Beach, Palm Beach, Miami, Tampa's Clearwater Beach, Ft. Lauderdale,
Key West, Sanibel Island, Outer Banks NC, St. Augustine FL, Coney Island, Cape Cod,
and frankly ANYWHERE from Jersey Shore to St Croix & St. Maarten Caribbean.
Seattle had a heat wave, and folks were dying in Chicago.

We've been to St. Thomas,VI and other parts of the Caribbean in all directions, Hawaii, and Atlantis/Bahamas (to mention a few)
in July, and it was EXACTLY the same, no difference---- so the REAL DECISION is to
pick something you wish to do in addition to playing in the sun, given that the temps WILL BE SIMILAR.

Golf, fishing, shopping, dining, kayaking, walking the beach, biking, swimming, boogie boarding,
parasailing, touring historic sites, or WHATEVER----- then pick a place that has it all (or your version of "all")....
but be 100% guaranteed the temps and humidity will be similarly oppressive during those two months.

I personally don't want an Alaskan Cruise or a mountain hike, and my kids never mentioned those either ----
We all wanted a wide beach, awesome pools, grills, bike trails, ice cream cones, chaise lounges with huge towels
& somewhere on a deck with a sea breeze cooling our bodies, with no sound but the ocean waves, a couple of Margaritas
and a case of cold beer,
(and everything else I didn't list) which are all readily available at Hilton Head.

You'd have to visit Nova Scotia or shores near Seattle to have predictably cool, comfortable temps in July or August,
so....if it's summer (when your kids are out of school, OR you adults simply want some salt air)
and you all want some water to jump into, Hilton Head is as good a place as any, seriously better than most, and no worse.

I've NEVER read a forecast that said, "It's hot as hell in Hilton Head but mid-70s everywhere else".

For goodness' sake, it's Summertime, it's the same ocean up and down, and you're in the South. Ask the kids if they care.

NOTE: For my "vice versa" corollary, we stayed at Custom House/Boston last year in December---
for the entire week the average temp was 14, and never got above the low 20s.
What did we do?
We probably walked more than we ever have....walked to dinner, walked all over the city shopping and enjoying the Holiday cheer!
The year before, ditto, altho the temps were "much higher" in the mid-20s.
C'est la Vie....and we love it.... and nothing slows us down or precludes our visiting any destination we love at any time.
We like all seasons, and altho we typically travel in peak seasons to high-end destinations, we do not exclude anything.

Excuse the tangential hijack....now back to the REAL topic at hand.....DINING!


----------



## SueDonJ

Sugarcubesea said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for Grocery Stores on Hilton Head?



We prefer eating in to eating out but on Hilton Head that doesn't have to mean skimping on quality or saving money. 

My hands-down favorite for meat, deli, fruits/veg, prepared salads and sides, cheese, breads and other specialty items is Fresh Market, which for you would be a right out of Shipyard then a left into the same plaza as Bonefish Grill. It's on the pricey side, though, so we do the basics at Kroger, Publix or Walmart (but the one off-island is better than the one on.)  Some people prefer Whole Foods to Fresh Market and there's a newer Whole Foods in the Shelter Cove area - I think where the Piggly-Wiggly used to be?

Seafood, we like Barnacle Bill's, right out of Shipyard then a left further up 278 than Fresh Market. We buy day-of when we have seafood but you can tell him when you'll be cooking it and he'll let you know if it needs to be packed differently or frozen.

Chocolate and ice cream, Kilwin's in the Shelter Cove Towne Center area near Kroger's, also a right out of Shipyard and a left further up.

Pizza that they prepare and you take home to cook fresh, TJ's Take&Bake in the Main Street area much further up at the north end of the island, same side of 278 as Shipyard. Take-out cooked pizza, Giusseppi's, also in the Shelter Cove area; expect a wait.

Pastries/desserts - we like The French Bakery on Shelter Cove Lane. Many prefer Signe's on Arrow Road, a left out of Shipyard then a right onto Arrow Road before the circle.

***********

One thing that we haven't found is a sub shop that's consistently fresh/good, although we haven't yet tried the new one that's in the newly-constructed plaza where Plantation Station used to be. Anybody have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

SueDonJ said:


> We prefer eating in to eating out but on Hilton Head that doesn't have to mean skimping on quality or saving money.
> 
> My hands-down favorite for meat, deli, fruits/veg, prepared salads and sides, cheese, breads and other specialty items is Fresh Market, which for you would be a right out of Shipyard then a left into the same plaza as Bonefish Grill. It's on the pricey side, though, so we do the basics at Kroger, Publix or Walmart (but the one off-island is better than the one on.)  Some people prefer Whole Foods to Fresh Market and there's a newer Whole Foods in the Shelter Cove area - I think where the Piggly-Wiggly used to be?
> 
> Seafood, we like Barnacle Bill's, right out of Shipyard then a left further up 278 than Fresh Market. We buy day-of when we have seafood but you can tell him when you'll be cooking it and he'll let you know if it needs to be packed differently or frozen.
> 
> Chocolate and ice cream, Kilwin's in the Shelter Cove Towne Center area near Kroger's, also a right out of Shipyard and a left further up.
> 
> Pizza that they prepare and you take home to cook fresh, TJ's Take&Bake in the Main Street area much further up at the north end of the island, same side of 278 as Shipyard. Take-out cooked pizza, Giusseppi's, also in the Shelter Cove area; expect a wait.
> 
> Pastries/desserts - we like The French Bakery on Shelter Cove Lane. Many prefer Signe's on Arrow Road, a left out of Shipyard then a right onto Arrow Road before the circle.
> 
> ***********
> 
> One thing that we haven't found is a sub shop that's consistently fresh/good, although we haven't yet tried the new one that's in the newly-constructed plaza where Plantation Station used to be. Anybody have any suggestions? Thanks!



Thanks for the great information..I use Sprouted Grain Ezekiel Bread and I'm hopeful I can find it at "Fresh Market"


----------



## Steve A

At the Santa Fe. Outstanding. Finished off the meal by taking our sangria to
the outdoor deck and listening to a great Spanish guitarist.

Highly recommend.


----------



## MOXJO7282

SueDonJ said:


> One thing that we haven't found is a sub shop that's consistently fresh/good, although we haven't yet tried the new one that's in the newly-constructed plaza where Plantation Station used to be. Anybody have any suggestions? Thanks!



We discovered the sandwich shop in Harris Teeter Supermarket and thought they made excellent subs. They have Boars Head and each day they had a $4.99 half sub that was a very good deal.


----------



## Beachclubmum

Have never been disappointed at Gruby's Deli.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm staying at Shipyard by Spinnaker





jme said:


> Depends on where you're staying, if convenience is a factor. That aside, these are the three that we use:
> 
> *Harris Teeter* .....2 blocks from the first Traffic Circle at Greenwood Drive & Palmetto Bay Rd, adjacent to Mellow Mushroom.
> https://goo.gl/maps/8JVjbWNCAfo
> 
> *Publix*......one traffic light from same circle, just off Palmetto Bay Rd.
> https://goo.gl/maps/ErkQfMiEJG92
> 
> *Kroger Supermarket*-----our favorite---located on Hwy 278 (original William Hilton Pkwy) in Shelter Cove Towne Centre Shopping Plaza (former mall)....Amazing store--great produce, awesome wine shop, nice deli and bakery.
> https://goo.gl/maps/483Ya11Tp4q



We went to Publix last night after dinner and we got most of what we needed for the week.

Thank you for the  suggestion of the Black Marlin... It was amazing and the food was incredible...


----------



## cissy

Steve A said:


> At the Santa Fe. Outstanding. Finished off the meal by taking our sangria to
> the outdoor deck and listening to a great Spanish guitarist.
> 
> Highly recommend.


My favorite.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Can anyone give me a reccommendation to find cheap beach towels and beach toys close to Shipyard?


----------



## Panina

Sugarcubesea said:


> Can anyone give me a reccommendation to find cheap beach towels and beach toys close to Shipyard?


There is a Walmart about 15 minutes away by car.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Panina said:


> There is a Walmart about 15 minutes away by car.



Thank YOu


----------



## jme

Sugarcubesea said:


> We went to Publix last night after dinner and we got most of what we needed for the week. Thank you for the  suggestion of the Black Marlin... It was amazing and the food was incredible...





And don't forget, if anyone is staying at a Marriott, the SERG restaurants offer the Marriott 10% discount (10% of entrees only).
It helps.

Also, if staying at a Marriott and you want a restaurant that doesn't offer reservations,
USE THE CONCIERGE for "call-ahead seating"......you'll typically be seated in less than 10 minutes,
when otherwise it could be 30-120 minutes, depending on where you are.
It could literally eliminate a 2 hour wait at Skull Creek Boathouse, usually the most crowded place on the island.
These places limit this privilege to Marriott guests exclusively.

LATE EDIT: And as JIMinNC adds in post #301, Hilton guests at Ocean Oak also
get call-ahead seating through their concierge.  Good info.


----------



## JIMinNC

jme said:


> It could literally eliminate a 2 hour wait at Skull Creek Boathouse, usually the most crowded place on the island.
> These places limit this privilege to Marriott guests exclusively.



Interestingly, last fall when we stayed at the new HGVC Ocean Oak, the concierge there was able to do the same call ahead seating at Skull Creek Boathouse as Marriott. So they have apparently also been given that same privilege.


----------



## jme

JIMinNC said:


> Interestingly, last fall when we stayed at the new HGVC Ocean Oak, the concierge there was able to do the same call ahead seating at Skull Creek Boathouse as Marriott. So they have apparently also been given that same privilege.



Excellent. Glad to know. 
Just curious, did they also extend the discount?


----------



## JIMinNC

jme said:


> Excellent. Glad to know.
> Just curious, did they also extend the discount?



I don't remember, to be honest.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

jme said:


> And don't forget, if anyone is staying at a Marriott, the SERG restaurants offer the Marriott 10% discount (10% of entrees only).
> It helps.
> 
> Also, if staying at a Marriott and you want a restaurant that doesn't offer reservations,
> USE THE CONCIERGE for "call-ahead seating"......you'll typically be seated in less than 10 minutes,
> when otherwise it could be 30-120 minutes, depending on where you are.
> It could literally eliminate a 2 hour wait at Skull Creek Boathouse, usually the most crowded place on the island.
> These places limit this privilege to Marriott guests exclusively.
> 
> LATE EDIT: And as JIMinNC adds in post #301, Hilton guests at Ocean Oak also
> get call-ahead seating through their concierge.  Good info.



Dang, I might need to buy a Mariott...those are some nice perks...Thanks for all of the help


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sugarcubesea said:


> Can anyone give me a reccommendation to find cheap beach towels and beach toys close to Shipyard?





Panina said:


> There is a Walmart about 15 minutes away by car.



I ended up finding super cheap beach towels at the Old Navy in the outlet mall. I paid $2.99 each


----------



## Fasttr

Phillie said:


> I have not seen on the list Ocean Lounge located at the Sea Pines Beach Club upstairs above Coast which is next to the Monarch. (https://www.seapines.com/dining/sea-pines-beach-club/ocean-lounge.aspx) It is for 21 and older only. We had a fantastic meal with friends of ours sitting at the window table overlooking the ocean. The fish dishes were the best we have had on the island and we have been coming for 12 years. We use Marty's list and recommend to people who rent our home to use it to. Another newer one to try is the early bird at Live oak even with teens and tweens was good food, service and value. Our can't decide where to go places are Java burrito and Crave by Daniels. Crave has a bogo early bird till 6 which is consistently good food.


Another thumbs up for the Ocean Lounge upstairs at the Sea Pines Beach Club.  On Tuesday and Thursday nights from 7-9p, they have a jazz trio that makes for a fun night by adding live music to a great meal.  The restaurant/lounge is small, so ressie's are a must a few days in advance for the jazz nights.  There is bar seating also that you could come in later after eating elsewhere to enjoy the music that way as well.


----------



## jme

Fasttr said:


> Another thumbs up for the Ocean Lounge upstairs at the Sea Pines Beach Club.  On Tuesday and Thursday nights from 7-9p, they have a jazz trio that makes for a fun night by adding live music to a great meal.  The restaurant/lounge is small, so ressie's are a must a few days in advance for the jazz nights.  There is bar seating also that you could come in later after eating elsewhere to enjoy the music that way as well.



Very nice spot......it's on my list already (see COAST) and has been a good while....but there are a couple of other places I need to add soon.

Headed to Italy next week, so it'll have to wait a bit.
Also been busy lately working and haven't had time to sit down and write it all up. Things change with the restaurant scene at HH,
as everywhere, so it's a constant, never-ending endeavor.
Won't be back at HH for a good while, probably January, but there are a couple of additional places I need to visit personally to see if they can go on the list.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

jme said:


> Very nice spot......it's on my list already (see COAST) and has been a good while....but there are a couple of other places I need to add soon.
> 
> Headed to Italy next week, so it'll have to wait a bit.
> Also been busy lately working and haven't had time to sit down and write it all up. Things change with the restaurant scene at HH,
> as everywhere, so it's a constant, never-ending endeavor.
> Won't be back at HH for a good while, probably January, but there are a couple of additional places I need to visit personally to see if they can go on the list.



Have fun in Italy and your restaurant guide sure helped me out this summer, thanks so much for all of the work you put into it...


----------



## Superchief

Having recently retired, I am now trying to make the most of my travel, restaurant, and wine budget. We now tend to eat a lot of dinners using carryout so we can enjoy good wine at an affordable price. Restaurant wine prices have become predatory, and I can typically get a good bottle at Costco or Total Wine for the cost of a glass at the restaurant. We can typically have 3 meals carryout for the cost of one meal in the restaurant. This also eliminates driving after drinking, and our timeshare balconies are typically much nicer eating venues than the crowded restaurants.

These reviews of restaurants are extremely helpful. I'd be interested in learning more about restaurants that do a good job of carryouts. Thanks.


----------



## JIMinNC

jme said:


> Headed to Italy next week, so it'll have to wait a bit.


Have fun in Italy. We just got back from a cruise that stopped in Santa Margherita, Livorno (Florence/Pisa/Tuscany), and Rome. Where are you going? We are already planning to go back to Tuscany in May 2020 if we can get a week at the HGVC Borgo all Vigne in Tuscany when those bookings open up 9-months out. Loved the Tuscan countryside. Did a wine tasting tour and bought three cases of Tuscan wine to be shipped home!

Since this is a restaurant thread, if you will be in Rome, on our last night in Rome, on recommendation of our driver from the port, we ate at Taverna Trilussa, at Via del Politeama, 23. It was our best meal of the trip. A little out of the main tourist zone, and very good. The wine was amazing - Colline San Biagio, Sancti Blasii 2011. It was so smooth! I think it was a Merlot/Sangiovese blend if I recall correctly. Wish it was available in the states.


----------



## jont

jme said:


> Very nice spot......it's on my list already (see COAST) and has been a good while....but there are a couple of other places I need to add soon.
> 
> Headed to Italy next week, so it'll have to wait a bit.
> Also been busy lately working and haven't had time to sit down and write it all up. Things change with the restaurant scene at HH,
> as everywhere, so it's a constant, never-ending endeavor.
> Won't be back at HH for a good while, probably January, but there are a couple of additional places I need to visit personally to see if they can go on the list.


Will an Italian edition of your restaurant guide be forthcoming anytime soon?


----------



## jme

jont said:


> Will an Italian edition of your restaurant guide be forthcoming anytime soon?



Yes, indeed, my good friend. 

It'll be called Ciao Hound.


----------



## Superchief

I'm confident you will enjoy your culinary experiences in Italy. When I travelled extensively to Europe, I never had a bad meal in Italy. Enjoy a glass of Brunelo with fresh Parmesan.


----------



## JIMinNC

Just got back from an impromptu long weekend in Hilton Head to enjoy 85 degree weather in October (stayed again at the Westin Hotel) and tried Coast in Sea Pines Beach Club for the first time. Agree that it's a winner. Great ambiance and food. We had reservations for the open air "indoor" section but were at the first table inside looking out at the patio tables.


----------



## Superchief

I'm in Hilton Head now for the next 3+ weeks and look forward to trying many restaurants. The concierge her provided me information regarding a new SERG Takeout kitchen. This is great for people (like me) who enjoy high quality take out food to eat on the balcony with a good bottle of wine. SERG Takeout sells fresh frozen meals Mon-Fri 10 am - 5pm, and special hot prepared meals Wed-Fri 2-5. The menu items are primarily comfort foods (pot pies, pasta, shrimp and grits, Frankie Bones meatballs, BBQ Pulled pork, meat loaf and pot roast. Hot foods vary by night. They also have Key lime pie ($15 for whole pie). Prices are about $16 for 2 servings. I'll provide more information after trying. 12 Capital Dr. 843-682-3663.

I'm looking forward to trying Sue's recommendation:  TJ's Take & Bake pizza, tomorrow night.

On a related note (exercise to eat): There is now a new Planet Fitness in Bluffton, about 15 minutes from SurfWatch. Now I don't need to worry about the workout rooms at the resorts.


----------



## Steve A

Looks like Darren Clarke’s has closed.


----------



## JIMinNC

Steve A said:


> Looks like Darren Clarke’s has closed.



Not really surprised. We ate there back in the early summer, and on a Friday night there were only a handful of people there. We were the only people in the section they seated us. Food and service were very good, but it's a weird vibe to be eating in an almost empty place.


----------



## DannyMc

Superchief said:


> I'm in Hilton Head now for the next 3+ weeks and look forward to trying many restaurants. The concierge her provided me information regarding a new Sage Takeout kitchen. This is great for people (like me) who enjoy high quality take out food to eat on the balcony with a good bottle of wine. Sage Takeout sells fresh frozen meals Mon-Fri 10 am - 5pm, and special hot prepared meals Wed-Fri 2-5. The menu items are primarily comfort foods (pot pies, pasta, shrimp and grits, Frankie Bones meatballs, BBQ Pulled pork, meat loaf and pot roast. Hot foods vary by night. They also have Key lime pie ($15 for whole pie). Prices are about $16 for 2 servings. I'll provide more information after trying. 12 Capital Dr. 843-682-3663.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying Sue's recommendation:  TJ's Take & Bake pizza, tomorrow night.
> 
> On a related note (exercise to eat): There is now a new Planet Fitness in Bluffton, about 15 minutes from SurfWatch. Now I don't need to worry about the workout rooms at the resorts.



I think you mean SERG Takeout Kitchen.


----------



## Superchief

DannyMc said:


> I think you mean SERG Takeout Kitchen.


Thanks. I need to check for typos before I post. I edited it.


----------



## jme

Happy New Year, my hungry TUG friends.

I have just updated my personal Hilton Head Restaurant Guide with additions, deletions, and tweaks.
Although changes were very few, they mostly occurred in the "Fine Dining" section.

*For the UPDATED VERSION, 
go to Page 7 of this thread, & see posts #164 & 165. *

*Note regarding the list, restated again:
It's my own personal list so it reflects my own opinion. It's not an exhaustive review,
as there are a few places I still need to visit, but as much as I could, I covered way more
than anyone actually needs to know to live in bliss for many years at Hilton Head,
recording the good and discarding the bad, questionable, or inconsistent.

I believe each individual review to be accurate, and overall I believe it contains the best spots
you and your family, or you and your spouse, might enjoy on one trip or return trips.
For a couple, alone or with friends, HH has so many wonderful, romantic places that it's
difficult to decide sometimes.

My goal remains to simplify the "Where shall we dine this week?" dilemma, and in offering choices,
to be discerning and discriminating, leading to experiences that always satisfy.

That said, "life happens", so once in a while a recommended restaurant may not
live up to expectations or to my description (it's THEIR fault, right?), so please know that exceptions
are inherent in the restaurant business.  But the ones listed, imho, have far less of a chance
of that happening than in other guides I've read or that appear online.

(Some guides or lists use data that skews everything, like a "Top Ten" list where # 5 is the local
Waffle House or greasy burger joint---- obviously listed because of "the rule of the masses",
whereby any place because of general popularity can slip in. But the masses don't rule here,
so you can pretty much count on a solid list.)

As always, a HUGE thanks to SueDonJ for deleting the old version and adding the updated one. 
As busy as she is, she remains tireless & selfless in willing to spend a few minutes for the benefit of the group. 

Thank you, Susan.
Enjoy, Marty


----------



## JIMinNC

Thanks Marty. We've always found your recommendations to be spot-on. I just counted and we've tried at least 20 of the spots on your list, but so many more to go. The toughest thing is wanting to try new, but still wanting to visit our favorites. The dining is one of our favorite parts of Hilton Head.


----------



## Fasttr




----------



## SueDonJ

Superchief said:


> I'm in Hilton Head now for the next 3+ weeks and look forward to trying many restaurants. The concierge her provided me information regarding a new SERG Takeout kitchen. This is great for people (like me) who enjoy high quality take out food to eat on the balcony with a good bottle of wine. SERG Takeout sells fresh frozen meals Mon-Fri 10 am - 5pm, and special hot prepared meals Wed-Fri 2-5. The menu items are primarily comfort foods (pot pies, pasta, shrimp and grits, Frankie Bones meatballs, BBQ Pulled pork, meat loaf and pot roast. Hot foods vary by night. They also have Key lime pie ($15 for whole pie). Prices are about $16 for 2 servings. I'll provide more information after trying. 12 Capital Dr. 843-682-3663.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying Sue's recommendation:  TJ's Take & Bake pizza, tomorrow night.
> 
> On a related note (exercise to eat): There is now a new Planet Fitness in Bluffton, about 15 minutes from SurfWatch. Now I don't need to worry about the workout rooms at the resorts.



This is the first I've heard of it and I'm looking forward to making good use of SERG Takeout! We've always preferred to eat in rather than go out to restaurants, especially if it means we can enjoy our favorite late afternoon time of day on the beach, but of course everybody needs a break from cooking sometime and this might mean the best of both worlds. I looked it up and it's convenient enough for us from Leamington, more so for those up near the Barony Beach and SurfWatch area and less for Grande Ocean and Monarch. It's a nice drive out along Marshland Road, though, for birdwatching over Broad Creek. If anybody tries it before we do, ask nicely if they offer the 10% discount that's offered to Marriott resort guests at their restaurants - probably not, but it's worth asking.

Hope you enjoyed your pizza, Superchief!


----------



## Superchief

SueDonJ said:


> This is the first I've heard of it and I'm looking forward to making good use of SERG Takeout! We've always preferred to eat in rather than go out to restaurants, especially if it means we can enjoy our favorite late afternoon time of day on the beach, but of course everybody needs a break from cooking sometime and this might mean the best of both worlds. I looked it up and it's convenient enough for us from Leamington, more so for those up near the Barony Beach and SurfWatch area and less for Grande Ocean and Monarch. It's a nice drive out along Marshland Road, though, for birdwatching over Broad Creek. If anybody tries it before we do, ask nicely if they offer the 10% discount that's offered to Marriott resort guests at their restaurants - probably not, but it's worth asking.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your pizza, Superchief!


I really enjoyed the pizza. The sauce and ingredients (pepperoni and Ital Saus) were excellent. I plan to go back during my visit. 

I will try the SERG carryout this week or next. I can stop there on my way back from Planet Fitness since I usually cut across Matthews Rd. I notice they also have whole Key Lime pie for $15. Jamaican Chicken Pot Pie and Canelloni both look tempting.


----------



## SueDonJ

Superchief said:


> I really enjoyed the pizza. The sauce and ingredients (pepperoni and Ital Saus) were excellent. I plan to go back during my visit.
> 
> I will try the SERG carryout this week or next. I can stop there on my way back from Planet Fitness since I usually cut across Matthews Rd. I notice they also have whole Key Lime pie for $15. Jamaican Chicken Pot Pie and Canelloni both look tempting.



That pie might be calling me twice a week.


----------



## Superchief

SueDonJ said:


> That pie might be calling me twice a week.


I stopped there today and bought the Jamaican Chicken Pot Pie to try in the next few days. I also had to buy a key lime pie in case any unexpected guests stop by. The location is also their catering company so everything is prepared in their professionally equipped kitchen. It is very convenient to Surfwatch and I'm sure I will be back in the next couple of weeks. The person who helped me was not aware of any discount, but was extremely helpful.


----------



## Big Matt

I always say the same thing and then eat the pie all by myself. I wouldn’t want to waste it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superchief

Big Matt said:


> I always say the same thing and then eat the pie all by myself. I wouldn’t want to waste it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may do that as long as I go to the gym first. I have 'willpower', but no 'won't power'.


----------



## jme

I have just finalized the update of my personal *Hilton Head Restaurant Guide* with additions,
deletions, and tweaks. Phase I of the update was completed and posted last month, but this now finishes it.
Changes were few but significant, including experiences of the last two weeks,
and were graciously posted by *SueDonJ*.

*For the UPDATED VERSION, 
go to Page 7 of this thread, & scroll down to posts #164 & 165. *
*use this link:*
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/martys-hhi-restaurant-thread-ongoing.211351/page-7

*Note regarding the list, restated again:
It's my own personal list so it reflects my own opinion. It's not an exhaustive review,
as there are a couple of places I still need to visit, but as much as possible I covered way more
than anyone actually needs to know to live in bliss for a long time at Hilton Head,
recording the good and discarding the bad, questionable, or inconsistent.

I believe each individual review to be accurate, and overall I believe it contains the best spots
you and your family, or you and your spouse, might enjoy on your first trip or on return trips.
For a couple, alone or with friends, HH has so many wonderful & romantic places that it's
truly difficult to decide where to go sometimes.

My goal will always be to simplify the "Where shall we dine this week?" dilemma, and in offering choices,
to be discerning and discriminating, leading to experiences that always satisfy.

I don't necessarily adhere to general popularity as THE all-important criterion for making the list,
as some popular places are purposely omitted. That's because of inconsistency or a less-than-enthusiastic
experience by me. Because of that you can count on a pretty solid list.
Being a "part-time local" and providing this service has been a great joy, and never ceases to impress on me
the fantastic array of fine restaurants that are available at Hilton Head for us all.
(Hint on my newest gem? Gusto)

As always, a HUGE and grateful thanks to *SueDonJ* for selectively tweaking the old version 
per my instructions, 
and for her tedious attention to detail in adding the updated descriptions. 
As busy as she is, she remains tireless & selfless in willing to spend a few extra minutes for the benefit of the group. 

Thank you, Susan.
Everyone please enjoy, Marty (jme)


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Marty:

I just wanted to Thank You for maintaining and updating this list, I used it last year for my first ever visit to HH


----------



## Glynda

jme said:


> I have just finalized the update of my personal *Hilton Head Restaurant Guide* with additions,
> deletions, and tweaks. Phase I of the update was completed and posted last month, but this now finishes it.
> Changes were few but significant, including experiences of the last two weeks,
> and were graciously posted by *SueDonJ*.  <snip>...
> 
> *...For the UPDATED VERSION,
> go to Page 7 of this thread, & scroll down to posts #164 & 165. *



Marty!  Marty!  Marty!  I rarely even click on the Marriott TUG group as I am not an owner, don't have II to trade, and,  haven't been to Hilton Head in years though we're just up the road a bit from it. For some reason, I clicked on this group this morning and saw your post. Have gone back to page 7 and read forward to the end. I'm blown away by your succinct reviews of HH restaurants! I knew you were a connoisseur of dining out but the effort you have put in to theses posts is mind blowing and as others have posted, your guide is worthy of publishing! Who knew there were so many restaurants on HH Island now? Not I! Now...I think we should do one of Charleston for another group since there is no Marriott TS here!


----------



## jme

Glynda said:


> Marty!  Marty!  Marty!  I rarely even click on the Marriott TUG group as I am not an owner, don't have II to trade, and,  haven't been to Hilton Head in years though we're just up the road a bit from it. For some reason, I clicked on this group this morning and saw your post. Have gone back to page 7 and read forward to the end. I'm blown away by your succinct reviews of HH restaurants! I knew you were a connoisseur of dining out but the effort you have put in to theses posts is mind blowing and as others have posted, your guide is worthy of publishing! Who knew there were so many restaurants on HH Island now? Not I! Now...I think we should do one of Charleston for another group since there is no Marriott TS here!



YOU'RE TOO SWEET, Glynda. 
I do in fact have a personal list for Charleston, but it's more just a list of my favorite places and not descriptions.
It's a job I'd like to take on, though....there are so many great spots in Charleston as we've discussed
several times.  And you know a lot yourself, much more than me, and I've enjoyed YOUR recommendations.

We're just now discovering Charleston, since we've only been visiting seriously for about 3 years since
buying two timeshare weeks at Church Street Inn. It'll be an ongoing endeavor...tough job but someone has to do it, right?
But that location at the Market, in the middle of the historic district, allows short 10-minute walks to at least a dozen
great restaurants. We love it there. Around the corner is Lodge Alley Inn, a perfectly wonderful alternative as you know.
Both provide a way to stay in a great location for 1/2 of what a hotel room would cost in that area......Shhhhhh!


----------



## GreenTea

Under Best Breakfasts, I have to say there are two newish places that are my favorites.  Another Broken Egg is up near HHP.  The Lemon Ricotta Blueberry pancakes and the Lobster & Brie Omelet are as good as they sound.  Probably better.   

Also, First Watch is in Bluffton, just over the bridge.  It is also a chain; ate at one in College Station.  It is as good in Bluffton a it was in Texas. 

We bought a house down there so I'll have more comments as time goes on and I try more places on a regular basis.  

Not sure I'd mentioned it previously, but we love Sunday brunch at The Old Fort Pub.  Really pretty setting.


----------



## jme

GreenTea said:


> Under Best Breakfasts, I have to say there are two newish places that are my favorites.  Another Broken Egg is up near HHP.  The Lemon Ricotta Blueberry pancakes and the Lobster & Brie Omelet are as good as they sound.  Probably better.
> 
> Also, First Watch is in Bluffton, just over the bridge.  It is also a chain; ate at one in College Station.  It is as good in Bluffton a it was in Texas. We bought a house down there so I'll have more comments as time goes on and I try more places on a regular basis.
> Not sure I'd mentioned it previously, but we love Sunday brunch at The Old Fort Pub.  Really pretty setting.




We ate at *Another Broken Egg* last Sunday, and I'm going to add it. 

The reason I didn't? Susan (our favorite Moderator) has been receiving my numerous emails for a lot of other changes 
and tweaks recently, and I didn't have the heart to send "one more" just yet.  

I WILL go ahead and write it up, but for the meantime, just know that it's going to make the list soon-------
it's a good franchise with excellent food and service. We have dined at other locations in Charleston, Destin FL, & in Birmingham AL, 
and also whenever we run across one.  They're consistently above average.  This one is located in the adjacent shopping center to Steinmart, out Hwy 278 across the street from Home Goods (my wife's favorite store). 
Thanks for the tip----I did have plans to add it soon......a nice coincidence. 

And, btw, Old Fort Pub is an old favorite at HH. One of the very best views anywhere around, and excellent all-around. 
I already have it listed as a fine-dining dinner spot.
We've tried the Sunday Brunch and it was very good, but because of the higher prices and the limited menu choices, 
it didn't seen like the kind of place that many TUG members would support, at least for brunch. 
The dinner experience is different....also expensive but not out of line with many other fine places, hence it's listed. 
It's nice but would not be among the top 5 that I would recommend to TUGGERS. 

Hope to see you around sometime at HH.......Thanks again, & Enjoy


----------



## Glynda

jme said:


> YOU'RE TOO SWEET, Glynda.
> I do in fact have a personal list for Charleston, but it's more just a list of my favorite places and not descriptions.
> It's a job I'd like to take on, though....there are so many great spots in Charleston as we've discussed
> several times.  And you know a lot yourself, much more than me, and I've enjoyed YOUR recommendations.
> 
> We're just now discovering Charleston, since we've only been visiting seriously for about 3 years since
> buying two timeshare weeks at Church Street Inn. It'll be an ongoing endeavor...tough job but someone has to do it, right?
> But that location at the Market, in the middle of the historic district, allows short 10-minute walks to at least a dozen
> great restaurants. We love it there. Around the corner is Lodge Alley Inn, a perfectly wonderful alternative as you know.
> Both provide a way to stay in a great location for 1/2 of what a hotel room would cost in that area......Shhhhhh!



Sorry I am so late getting back here to read your reply, Marty!  Kim and I have been in High Point looking for replacements for the green chairs in the den. They are 25 years old and the leather has worn through to the lining on the arm of his. After the bottom literally fell to the floor Thursday, we decided it was time for a road trip up to High Point, NC, to buy their replacements. Just back this evening with a lot of swatches. 

You and I, and our spouses, have eaten together at a couple of great restaurants and discussed a lot more we like. Let's just keep eating our way through Charleston together and we may have the makings of another guide yet! Mum is the word on that great location....why do you think we bought a house located near those two timeshares?


----------



## jme

GreenTea said:


> Under Best Breakfasts, I have to say there are two newish places that are my favorites.  Another Broken Egg is up near HHP.  The Lemon Ricotta Blueberry pancakes and the Lobster & Brie Omelet are as good as they sound.  Probably better.  Also, First Watch is in Bluffton, just over the bridge.  It is also a chain; ate at one in College Station.  It is as good in Bluffton a it was in Texas.We bought a house down there so I'll have more comments as time goes on and I try more places on a regular basis. Not sure I'd mentioned it previously, but we love Sunday brunch at The Old Fort Pub.  Really pretty setting.



GreenTea, you'll be delighted to know that Another Broken Egg has now officially been added to the list
in the Breakfast section. Thanks for mentioning it-----it was already destined to be added, but YOU were the impetus.
(And as usual, many thanks to SueDonJ for adding it for me.) We dined there on Sunday Feb 17 before returning home,
and have dined at several of them around the Southeast. It's always a very nice spot for breakfast, brunch, or lunch,
and it's definitely one that remains consistently above average.

Did you realize that the Hilton Head Restaurant Guide has now experienced well over 37,500 views? I was flabbergasted
when I saw that. Hopefully it's been a big help to those desiring to take advantage of Hilton Head's amazing array of
dining establishments. For a vacation area so small in size, that's not bad.

Not only does the unique beauty and tranquil, unruffled lifestyle of Hilton Head's Low Country environment bring us back,
as it does for thousands of others, but the dining options, activities, people, and amazing variety of accommodations
make it a destination worthy of many return trips-----and even for many to make the ultimate commitment to remain
as their choice to spend the glorious years of their retirement.
What a fantastic place to be.  Thanks to all who have sent their appreciation for the list...it's a labor of love, I assure you.
Hope to see you around. Bon appetit!


----------



## amycurl

We ate at The French Bakery mid-morning last Saturday...maybe the first warm and sunny Saturday that HHI has had in the season. We found the food delicious, and loved the atmosphere outside. But we also found the service authentic as well....as in slow, slightly rude, and not particularly concerned about whether or not we were happy.  There were four of us; they brought out the first two dishes and seemed surprised that we were expecting two more (those did show up, about 5-10 minutes later.) We never got two add-ons that we had ordered, despite being charged for one. (So we had to go in and spend ten minutes or so correcting the bill.) They seemed surprised that we cared about such issues. They may have been unprepared for the weather bringing more people out, and were understaffed (not sure.) I will go back, but don't be in a rush, and don't be overly particular about what you order, FYI. 

In a more positive update, we went to Hudson's--an old favorite of ours--for the first time since the hurricane and was surprised by the outside scene (but we ate inside.) We purchased a whole key lime pie to take home. At $25 we felt that was a deal, as it fed us for dessert numerous nights over the course of the week. Highly recommended!


----------



## jme

amycurl said:


> We ate at The French Bakery mid-morning last Saturday...maybe the first warm and sunny Saturday that HHI has had in the season. We found the food delicious, and loved the atmosphere outside. But we also found the service authentic as well....as in slow, slightly rude, and not particularly concerned about whether or not we were happy.  There were four of us; they brought out the first two dishes and seemed surprised that we were expected two more (those did show up, about 5-10 minutes later.) We never got two add-ons that we had ordered, despite being charged for one. (So we had to go in and spend ten minutes or so correcting the bill.) They seemed surprised that we cared about such issues. They may have been unprepared for the weather bringing more people out, and were understaffed (not sure.) I will go back, but don't be a rush, and don't be overly particular about what you order, FYI.
> 
> In a more positive update, we went to Hudson's--an old favorite of ours--for the first time since the hurricane and was surprised by the outside scene (but we ate inside.) We purchases a whole key lime pie to take home. At $25 we felt that was a deal, as it fed us for dessert numerous nights over the course of the week. Highly recommend!



We've had good service at French Bakery for about 20 visits, but if it's not up to expectations, always let them know!  
They NEED to know and must learn that way. Thx


----------



## AnnaS

It is always best to let them know.  Sometimes it is not easy for everyone to make a comment/give feedback face to face.  Yelp, or Tripadvisor is a another way.  Sometimes the owner/manager will also respond.  It's good to know some of them read them too/maybe not always - who knows.


----------



## Fasttr

MVC is trying to one-up Marty by providing pictures....  ;-)  
https://blog.marriottvacationclub.c...afood-restaurants/?cid=email-mvw-blog-article


----------



## jont

Fasttr said:


> MVC is trying to one-up Marty by providing pictures....  ;-)
> https://blog.marriottvacationclub.c...afood-restaurants/?cid=email-mvw-blog-article


 not even close ! Marty is the man


----------



## Sugarcubesea

jont said:


> not even close ! Marty is the man



I agree, Marty is the Man


----------



## vail

Typo on the telephone number for the Vine restaurant.
I tried calling--of course it is area code 843 not 863.
I noticed that and thought something was not correct.


----------



## jme

vail said:


> Typo on the telephone number for the Vine restaurant.
> I tired calling--of course it is area code 843 not 863.
> I noticed that and thought something was not correct.



thanks...843 is correct for HH.


----------



## Steve A

Deleted


----------



## Steve A

Charbar and their Whiskey Room and Holy Tequila are now part of the SERG Group.


----------



## DeeCee

Hi. I’ve been skimming through this thread a bit but I’m wondering if there’s one cohesive list of places discussed here? If so, I apologize, as I haven’t found it yet. 

I’m looking specifically for good places with water views (lunch or dinner and we do have one reservation for Ocean Lounge) and best low country breakfasts. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. I wish I could read these boards all day but time will not allow.....


----------



## Fasttr

^^^  See Post 164.  If you go to the first post on page 1 of the thread....there is a link to it.


----------



## DeeCee

Thank you


----------



## illbdam

First post on TUG...Regular to HHI as my family has owned in Sea Pines for 25+ years. Rented often prior to owning their own condo.  I am 10 year owner at the Harbour Club.

I just wanted to let ya'll know that The Smokehouse BBQ restaurant is closed for now due to a fire they had on Sunday June 6th. I was actually just entering onto the island from cross island parkway (Palmetto Bay Rd) and noticed the firetrucks but I think it was mostly contained as I couldn't see fire, smoke or the damage.  It was reported later that night on the local news (Savannah) and during the week I noticed a sign on the building saying they were closed.  Here is the link: https://www.smokehousehhi.com/

Doug


----------



## AnnaS

illbdam said:


> First post on TUG...Regular to HHI as my family has owned in Sea Pines for 25+ years. Rented often prior to owning their own condo.  I am 10 year owner at the Harbour Club.
> 
> I just wanted to let ya'll know that The Smokehouse BBQ restaurant is closed for now due to a fire they had on Sunday June 6th. I was actually just entering onto the island from cross island parkway (Palmetto Bay Rd) and noticed the firetrucks but I think it was mostly contained as I couldn't see fire, smoke or the damage.  It was reported later that night on the local news (Savannah) and during the week I noticed a sign on the building saying they were closed.  Here is the link: https://www.smokehousehhi.com/
> 
> Doug



Welcome to TUG Doug.

Sad to hear about the fire.

We enjoy HH.  Wish we could visit more often.


----------



## pedro47

Welcome to TUG Doug. Thanks for your update.
We also enjoyed visiting to HHI in April, October and November.


----------



## tlwmkw

Have tried the French Bakery at Shelter Cove 3 times now and have had bad service every time. Slow, rude, and then when they had run out of items we were told “you have to get here earlier if you want to get anything” in a very rude/angry tone! I guess as someone else mentioned they are trying to create a true “French” experience. I reciprocated on the French theme and didn’t leave a tip. We kept trying to give them a chance because others have not had the same experience but three strikes and they are out for us.
The food was ok but not so good that it was worth the hassle and grief of the servers.
Marty- you have been lucky with your visits there.


----------



## amycurl

Having just searched for this thread three times in the last two days, it isn't as easy to find as one would think. (We're headed down on a Hilton sales pitch for the few days surrounding my spouse's birthday on the 4th.) Mods, would you consider making this a sticky in either the Marriott forum, AND/OR in the Southeastern forum? To save me--and perhaps others- many, many minutes of searching and scrolling? 

PS--Have a July 4th reservation through Open Table for the new Italian place Marty raved about, and am working on a FishCamp at Broad Creek reservation for tomorrow.


----------



## jme

amycurl said:


> Having just searched for this thread three times in the last two days, it isn't as easy to find as one would think. (We're headed down on a Hilton sales pitch for the few days surrounding my spouse's birthday on the 4th.) Mods, would you consider making this a sticky in either the Marriott forum, AND/OR in the Southeastern forum? To save me--and perhaps others- many, many minutes of searching and scrolling?
> 
> PS--Have a July 4th reservation through Open Table for the new Italian place Marty raved about, and am working on a FishCamp at Broad Creek reservation for tomorrow.




Two excellent choices!!!!!...in fact, on our recent stays in June (3 weeks) we went to Gusto 3 times and Fishcamp 3 times, 
dining inside both times.  (It'll be too hot for outside dining, so please specify in your reservations.) 

To find the thread, you could copy the thread URL into your email (send yourself an email, then do a search by title),
or drag the highlighted URL onto your laptop screen (get the thread, then page 7 and scroll). Appreciate the support!!! 

That's what I do, to save going down each Marriott page 1-4 or 5 when it slips from inactivity.


----------



## amycurl

Oooh, thanks for the head's up about specifying that in the reservations--they didn't ask, so I didn't know. I will call Fish Camp and make that clear. I should be able to note it in the Open Table reservation for Gusto.
Yeah--I thought it was hot and muggy in NoLa in June, LOL. This is the first time we've ever been here in mid-summer--it'll be an experience, and there's a reason we're only doing a couple of days.


----------



## Dean

jme said:


> Two excellent choices!!!!!...in fact, on our recent stays in June (3 weeks) we went to Gusto 3 times and Fishcamp 3 times,
> dining inside both times.  (It'll be too hot for outside dining, so please specify in your reservations.)
> 
> To find the thread, you could copy the thread URL into your email (send yourself an email, then do a search by title),
> or drag the highlighted URL onto your laptop screen (get the thread, then page 7 and scroll). Appreciate the support!!!
> 
> That's what I do, to save going down each Marriott page 1-4 or 5 when it slips from inactivity.


Marty, your current thoughts on Redfish.  The Concierge at MGO suggested it might have slipped a bit the last couple of years.


----------



## jme

Dean said:


> Marty, your current thoughts on Redfish.  The Concierge at MGO suggested it might have slipped a bit the last couple of years.



Dean, we dined at Redfish in April with three other couples, and it was very good. Had not been there
for 6 months at that time, but it was just as good on that previous occasion, too.
That isn't much to go on, I know, so I need to try it a couple more times before coming to any hard and fast conclusions.
It was crowded when we were there, so I'd have to give SOME credit to the folks who keep going.
I know it has a loyal local following.
I'll have to talk to the concierge---they must have a reason for their statement, so I can't discount that either.
If you liked Redfish previously, though, I'd have no problem trying it again. Frankly we've been stuck on several
other spots recently, hence our relative inactivity at Redfish.

All that said, if you've never been to Sage Room, it's the place you need to try first. It's excellent, and that goes for CQ's too.
Both wonderful food and great service, consistently so, and I can vouch for those.  We've dined at both a good bit
over the past 6 months.  At least 4 times at Sage Room and maybe 5-6 times at CQ's.  Since January we've been to HH
eight different weeks.
I'm only there for 3-4 nights each time, though, but we dine out all of those nights.
(Wife is there with girlfriends, etc. before I arrive if that sounded strange. She has a group of 10-12 friends
who rotate going whenever they can slip away. They dine out some.)

Gusto is new but also quite good, a solid favorite now, and Crane's Tavern too....all on our current hot list.
Of course Santa Fe is always a given on our first night at Hilton Head anytime, now and forever....love that place.
We make reservations, naturally, but when we walk in, the owner takes us to our favorite table, no words necessary,
and he always holds it open for us.

In addition, Ombra remains one of the best restaurants on the island, top 5 for sure.
Basically all my top 5 are equal, just different, so it's difficult to rank them.
Might even have a top 7 or 8 that are in the same mix, if someone were to press me.
May River Grill is another place worthy of a trip over to Bluffton.....only takes 10 extra minutes to get to Bluffton,
and it's great, and fun too. Very nice variety of selections, and they do a fantastic job. Sea Grass Grille is another sleeper.

If you do stick with Redfish, let me know about it. The others I mentioned are consistently top notch, though,
and we've been to all of them recently.


----------



## Dean

jme said:


> Dean, we dined at Redfish in April with three other couples, and it was very good. Had not been there
> for 6 months at that time, but it was just as good on that previous occasion, too.
> That isn't much to go on, I know, so I need to try it a couple more times before coming to any hard and fast conclusions.
> It was crowded when we were there, so I'd have to give SOME credit to the folks who keep going.
> I know it has a loyal local following.
> I'll have to talk to the concierge---they must have a reason for their statement, so I can't discount that either.
> If you liked Redfish previously, though, I'd have no problem trying it again. Frankly we've been stuck on several
> other spots recently, hence our relative inactivity at Redfish.
> 
> All that said, if you've never been to Sage Room, it's the place you need to try first. It's excellent, and that goes for CQ's too.
> Both wonderful food and great service, consistently so, and I can vouch for those.  We've dined at both a good bit
> over the past 6 months.  At least 4 times at Sage Room and maybe 5-6 times at CQ's.  Since January we've been to HH
> eight different weeks.
> I'm only there for 3-4 nights each time, though, but we dine out all of those nights.
> (Wife is there with girlfriends, etc. before I arrive if that sounded strange. She has a group of 10-12 friends
> who rotate going whenever they can slip away. They dine out some.)
> 
> Gusto is new but also quite good, a solid favorite now, and Crane's Tavern too....all on our current hot list.
> Of course Santa Fe is always a given on our first night at Hilton Head anytime, now and forever....love that place.
> We make reservations, naturally, but when we walk in, the owner takes us to our favorite table, no words necessary,
> and he always holds it open for us.
> 
> In addition, Ombra remains one of the best restaurants on the island, top 5 for sure.
> Basically all my top 5 are equal, just different, so it's difficult to rank them.
> Might even have a top 7 or 8 that are in the same mix, if someone were to press me.
> May River Grill is another place worthy of a trip over to Bluffton.....only takes 10 extra minutes to get to Bluffton,
> and it's great, and fun too. Very nice variety of selections, and they do a fantastic job. Sea Grass Grille is another sleeper.
> 
> If you do stick with Redfish, let me know about it. The others I mentioned are consistently top notch, though,
> and we've been to all of them recently.


Thanks for the information and thoughtful post, it is much appreciated.  My daughter was going to go there for date night when on the island and Kim and I were thinking possibly the same.  I'll let you know if we go as well as how Dockside does with 58 for so people.  We wanted to try something new over Crazy Crab.


----------



## SueDonJ

This is off-island but does anyone have any experience/opinions of The Bluffton Room?

We're looking for a high-end steak house for a special occasion. This appears to be "it" but I'd like to hear what you think if you or someone you know has been. Thanks!


----------



## Fasttr

Dined at Nunzio Restaurant this evening.  It’s a new Italian restaurant which opened in June.  The owner is one of the founding Chef/Owners of Ombra.  It’s located on New Orleans Rd, a couple buildings down from Charlie’s. Dinner was delicious, the service was great and the restaurant itself is very welcoming and nicely decorated.  Check it out.


----------



## jme

Fasttr said:


> Dined at Nunzio Restaurant this evening.  It’s a new Italian restaurant which opened in June.  The owner is one of the founding Chef/Owners of Ombra.  It’s located on New Orleans Rd, a couple buildings down from Charlie’s. Dinner was delicious, the service was great and the restaurant itself is very welcoming and nicely decorated.  Check it out.



Thanks.....it looks very nice from the street, and menu looks good, but haven't had a chance to dine there yet. 
It'll be January for us, so I'm looking forward to it.
Appreciate the info, sounds like it's going to be a good one (we hope---always great to have lots of choices).


----------



## MOXJO7282

During our last trip we really enjoyed "tacos and tequila Thursdays" at Aunt Chilada's Easy Street Cafe. They had a number of 50% off tacos so $2.50-$3, that were really well prepared and tasty and the $3 margarita was surprisingly good as well.  

Heading back to HHI next Saturday so this is a definite for us.


----------



## Big Matt

I ate dinner at Coast and my entree was so bad the server had the manager come over without me asking about it.  Not sure why she served it at all.  He was very embarrassed about it and offered something else, dessert, etc.  It was a simple chicken dish.  I'll probably give it another try because the atmosphere was great.


----------



## jme

Big Matt said:


> I ate dinner at Coast and my entree was so bad the server had the manager come over without me asking about it.  Not sure why she served it at all.  He was very embarrassed about it and offered something else, dessert, etc.  It was a simple chicken dish.  I'll probably give it another try because the atmosphere was great.



Yikes......We had a similar experience at Coast back in February....two soups that were not only inedible but rancid and extremely offensive.
Prior to ordering, the waiter said they "had the best seafood chowder on the island". Absolutely not!!!!! It was horrible.
The view and decor are quite nice, but the food is not good at all, and the menu wanting, and we will never ever go back.
I haven't had a chance to alter my views on my "HH list" (hate to bother Susan to make the change)
but I will as soon as I can.
Funny but they offered a free meal "next time"...I laughed. Meanwhile, Coast is off-limits as far as I'm concerned.
Quite tragic since the location is so beautiful.
Pressure will certainly come to bear if they plan on staying open, as these things don't fly very long in a destination as upscale 
as Hilton Head, where the competition is so fierce.

That is the only really bad change I could note on my list, so there are no more caveats to speak of.
The restaurant business can turn at any time, so a "restaurant list" is somewhat of a risk that I accept with the undertaking,
but I still feel it is a worthy and worthwhile endeavor, so I will keep up the good fight.

Truly there are so many both good restaurants and superb restaurants on Hilton Head that I am most proud to recommend them,
but every once in a while "something happens".  It's inexplicable, but it can happen.
Nevertheless,  Bon Appetit.


----------



## Steve A




----------



## MOXJO7282

That is too bad. We had a few good meals here. I hope the owners did what makes them happy.


----------



## SueDonJ

SueDonJ said:


> This is off-island but does anyone have any experience/opinions of The Bluffton Room?
> 
> We're looking for a high-end steak house for a special occasion. This appears to be "it" but I'd like to hear what you think if you or someone you know has been. Thanks!



Follow-up: I didn't join them but the overall take-away from the five who went to The Bluffton Room is, the setting and ambience are well worth the higher prices, the food is very good and creatively prepared, but the beef selections were a disappointment. They said all of the meals including the beef were very good but for those prices you should be able to expect Prime grades of beef and what they were served was more likely Choice. This group is happy dining out anywhere from Mickey D's to the best restaurants in Boston as long as they're served what's expected, so I'd not recommend this place to anyone without being clear about expectations.

Still looking for higher-end recommendations in the area ...


----------



## jme

Susan, I'm headed to HH this Thursday for a long weekend (wife is already there for two weeks, with a girlfriend this week)
so I'm going to see if I can ask around to locals to see what might help you.
Surely there's a go-to steak spot that would meet your expectations.
I may even ask a couple of chefs. *How many in your party?*

Also I'm looking to try a couple of new places over the next two weekends, as well as visit a couple of my favorites.
We've got reservations at Nunzio soon so I'm REALLY interested in that one.
So far I've heard great things but I want to test the waters myself...it'll be our first time....Can't wait.


----------



## Dean

jme said:


> Susan, I'm headed to HH this Thursday for a long weekend (wife is already there for two weeks, with a girlfriend this week)
> so I'm going to see if I can ask around to locals to see what might help you.
> Surely there's a go-to steak spot that would meet your expectations.
> I may even ask a couple of chefs. *How many in your party?*
> 
> Also I'm looking to try a couple of new places over the next two weekends, as well as visit a couple of my favorites.
> We've got reservations at Nunzio soon so I'm REALLY interested in that one.
> So far I've heard great things but I want to test the waters myself...it'll be our first time....Can't wait.


I'd think Wiseguys would be a good choice for higher end steak.


----------



## jme

Dean said:


> I'd think Wiseguys would be a good choice for higher end steak.



Definitely one of the best for sure, and one of the contenders for "best around the HH-Bluffton area"....
it's very, very good, but "great" I'm not entirely sure yet....
I just want Susan's expectations to be met...and I'm not positive that HH has that kind of "exceptional" steak house
that she's looking for, or that I'm looking for.
NYC does, Boston does, Atlanta does, Chicago does, etc, and usually most cities do, but I'll seek 
a professional opinion from the HH chefs....

Vine might also be a good choice----CQ's, Sage Room, The Studio, Crane's Tavern all are on my short list, but again,
not positive yet as to "the best"....all are very, very good. 
Not a steak place, per se, but my personal favorite steak on the island is Santa Fe's Cowboy bone-in ribeye.


----------



## Dean

jme said:


> Definitely one of the contenders at HH....very, very good, but "great" I'm not entirely sure yet....
> I just want Susan's expectations to be met...and I'm not positive that HH has that kind of "exceptional" steak house.
> NYC does, Boston does, and usually most cities do, but I'll seek a professional opinion from the HH chefs....
> 
> Vine might also be a good choice----CQ's, Sage Room, The Studio, Crane's Tavern all are on my short list, but again,
> not positive yet as to "the best"....all are very, very good. Not a steak place, per se, but my personal favorite steak on the island
> is Santa Fe's Cowboy bone-in ribeye.


My favorite years ago was Fitzgerald's, unfortunately it's long since gone.


----------



## jme

Dean said:


> My favorite years ago was Fitzgerald's, unfortunately it's long since gone.



Dean, I absolutely miss that place too....great for steaks and lobster tails too! Wow. 
Great atmosphere too. .......Was VERY sad when it closed.
Good call!
And, right next door to Grande Ocean!


----------



## Steve A

Really liked the steak at Sage.


----------



## jme

Steve A said:


> Really liked the steak at Sage.



EVERYTHING there is superb. The tuna is outstanding.
One of the very best spots on the island, and a hidden gem, mostly locals.
Everyone there is a regular! Small, intimate, cozy, almost club-like....love it.
Table 31 (a 4-top).
Shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Superchief

jme said:


> Definitely one of the best for sure, and one of the contenders for "best around the HH-Bluffton area"....
> it's very, very good, but "great" I'm not entirely sure yet....
> I just want Susan's expectations to be met...and I'm not positive that HH has that kind of "exceptional" steak house
> that she's looking for, or that I'm looking for.
> NYC does, Boston does, Atlanta does, Chicago does, etc, and usually most cities do, but I'll seek
> a professional opinion from the HH chefs....
> 
> Vine might also be a good choice----CQ's, Sage Room, The Studio, Crane's Tavern all are on my short list, but again,
> not positive yet as to "the best"....all are very, very good.
> Not a steak place, per se, but my personal favorite steak on the island is Santa Fe's Cowboy bone-in ribeye.


We should ask Jeff Ruby from Cincinnati to open up a steak house in Hilton Head. Most of my colleagues agree that Jeff Ruby's and the Precinct are in their top five in the US.


----------



## Superchief

Since I primarily workout to be able to eat and drink, I though I would post this information in Marty's restaurant thread. I learned that a new Planet Fitness will be opening on the Island, (scheduled in March). It will be located near the airport on 278 and Matthews Dr. in the former Bi Lo location. This is great news for me because it will save me the 20 minute drive to the one in Blufton. I find all of the fitness centers at MVC resorts on Hilton Head to be severely lacking in weight training equipment, so this will be a good option for those who also workout to eat!


----------



## MOXJO7282

Superchief said:


> Since I primarily workout to be able to eat and drink, I though I would post this information in Marty's restaurant thread. I learned that a new Planet Fitness will be opening on the Island, (scheduled in March). It will be located near the airport on 278 and Matthews Dr. in the former Bi Lo location. This is great news for me because it will save me the 20 minute drive to the one in Blufton. I find all of the fitness centers at MVC resorts on Hilton Head to be severely lacking in weight training equipment, so this will be a good option for those who also workout to eat!


This is awesome news!! One of the best things for me about being on vacation is the ability to work out as much as I want and while Marriott does usually have good cardio machines most lack basic gym weight training equipment and this is true for the HHI Marriotts I own.  The best gyms I've seen at the Marriott TSs I've been to are at Newport Beach, Aruba and Maui.  I workout at LA Fitness but wife has the Planet Fitness Black membership that allows her to workout at any PF and to bring 2 guests so we'll definitely be taking advantage of this for our 2 weeks in Sept.


----------



## Superchief

It's also close to SERG Catering, so you can reward your workout with their whole key  lime pie!


----------



## MOXJO7282

Superchief said:


> It's also close to SERG Catering, so you can reward your workout with their whole key  lime pie!


Close to Harbour Point so this will be a really nice free added bonus to our stays there.


----------



## jme

Until I can tweak my restaurant list for several new or closed restaurants via TUG's Susan,
I wanted to add a new restaurant which I visited for the first time last weekend.
Others have already visited and liked it.
It's an Italian place on New Orleans Road called *NUNZIO*. The owner and chef Nunzio
came from New Jersey to open up his newest dream at Hilton Head.
Here's the HH Island Packet announcement from last year:


			https://www.islandpacket.com/living/food-drink/article230392984.html
		


The new restaurant is fabulous, from the new-build construction itself to the interior decor, menu, food, bar, and staff.
Several employees from the other really fine Italian restaurant on Hilton Head (Ombra Cucina Italiana) have joined Nunzio.
(It will not diminish Ombra because they are still amazing, and their chef remains.....
Actually Nunzio is known to have trained the chef at Ombra a while back.)

Michael (Mike) followed Nunzio----he was formerly a server at Ombra but is now Nunzio's General Manager, and he's top notch----
he's very nice, very professional, and extremely experienced. The place runs very well. Another server George also moved over to Nunzio,
and he's equally wonderful. He served us last weekend. Mike recognized us and spent a few minutes talking.

Nunzio's menu is wonderful with lots of options, the food is superb in every way, and the ambience is very enjoyable.
The structure and decor are modern, and it's nicely done.... and it's done on a grand scale----very high ceilings and beautiful art.
The restaurant was packed----full of lively guests, and everybody was having a good time.
We'll definitely return often. Nunzio has a great future. Now 3 awesome Italian restaurants at HH,
and each one a personal favorite----Ombra, Nunzio, and Gusto.


----------



## jont

jme said:


> I wanted to add a new restaurant which I visited for the first time last weekend.


 Marty, you're killing me! Just when I start making a dent in your list, you go and add some new ones.


----------



## jme

In addition to NUNZIO above in post # 381, I will also add another place we had never visited until last night for Valentines.
We went to *Ela's on the Water *in Shelter Cove. It was VERY GOOD!
The food was excellent, the service was great, and the atmosphere was as good as it gets,
with the nighttime view of the Shelter Cove Harbor & its boats. The little lights around the area
made for a truly romantic evening.  We were with another couple and we all agreed it was one of the most memorable
evenings we can remember. We spoke to the owner and thanked him for everything, and he was very gracious.
He had previously showed us around when we dropped in one afternoon before they opened, we were impressed,
so we immediately made Valentines reservations.
We will absolutely put Ela's on our short list (with the maybe 10 other places on our short "favorites list").

(P.S. These are N0T official REVIEWS, but only temporary additions of two noteworthy restaurants, new to my list, 
until I can get their reviews up.)


----------



## amycurl

There was a place on the water in Shelter Cover that we really liked...they usually are open year round (or, at least, most of the year-round,) and do a prix fixe menu in the heart of the off-season. Maybe that was Ela's? Gah, it's been over five years and I can't remember. *sigh*


----------



## Superchief

When my brother and his wife were here last week, we enjoyed several good restaurant week dinners that were all within walking distance from Harbour Point, including Ela's, Santa Fe, Sea Grass Grill, and Scott's Fish Market (carryout). Several other resort guests highly recommended Numzio and Charlie's. So many restaurants and so little time. I'm on my way back to Cincinnati and can't wait for my return trip next year. In addition to the 4 weeks starting mid January, we booked a 12 day trip in mid-March. It will be nice to have the Planet Fitness nearby next year so I can justify eating more.

I am happy to see that you have discovered Ela's. We had an excellent dinner there and they allowed us to bring along a special wine (no corkage fee since we bought another bottle). It is the closest restaurant to Harbour Point.

Note: I think Harbourmaster was the restaurant previously at the Ela's location.


----------



## jont

jme said:


> In addition to NUNZIO above in post # 381, I will also add another place we had never visited until last night for Valentines.
> We went to *Ela's on the Water *in Shelter Cove. It was VERYGOOD!



No another one!!!!!!!
Actually I’m glad to see this added to your list.I’ve had this one on my radar for some time but I never pulled the trigger thinking that it’s not on Marty’s list. I will definitely go now secure in the knowledge that it’s “Marty Approved”


----------



## jme

jont said:


> Not another one!!!!!!!
> Actually I’m glad to see this added to your list.I’ve had this one on my radar for some time but I never pulled the trigger thinking that it’s not on Marty’s list. I will definitely go now secure in the knowledge that it’s “Marty Approved”



Yep, Ela's is a good one. We and our accompanying couple from home are still talking about it. 
And what a nice place for Valentines! 
Elegant, romantic, great food & wine, awesome evening.

The past two long weekends we had an all star line-up for our dining choices:
Santa Fe*, Crane's Tavern, Nunzio, Fishcamp,  Ela's,  Gusto*.   (*All truly GREAT, but the first and the last were the best!)

Breakfast spots were Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe & Kenny B's, both several times.

This morning, a special treat!  Before leaving the island, we had breakfast with "jont" and his lovely wife
who just arrived at Hilton Head last night.
We went to Kenny B's for their weekly Sunday Cajun Buffet Brunch, which is always a feast...Whoa! 
Never seen it that crowded!!!! Must have been 40-50 people dining and 20 people waiting on a table.
(Had a blast with you, John & Maria!!!
We've dined many times together in Boston, Williamsburg, Hilton Head, & Myrtle Beach.....always a pleasure.)


----------



## jont

Has anyone mentioned that the SERG Group has added 3 new resturants on HH? They are Holy Tequila, Charbar Co, and Wiskey Room. I’ve only been to Holy Tequila, which was good. Looking forward to trying out the other 2. Marty, want to help me out? They are also advertising an app they now have .


----------



## jme

jont said:


> Has anyone mentioned that the SERG Group has added 3 new resturants on HH? They are Holy Tequila, Charbar Co, and Wiskey Room. I’ve only been to Holy Tequila, which was good. Looking forward to trying out the other 2. Marty, want to help me out? They are also advertising an app they now have .



I could deputize you for this week only, and you could scout those out. 
We won't be back at HH for a couple of months.


----------



## SueDonJ

jont said:


> Has anyone mentioned that the SERG Group has added 3 new resturants on HH? They are Holy Tequila, Charbar Co, and Wiskey Room. I’ve only been to Holy Tequila, which was good. Looking forward to trying out the other 2. Marty, want to help me out? They are also advertising an app they now have .



CharBar burgers are as good as they say they are! We've tried a few of their other sandwiches, too, and never been disappointed. The restaurant joined SERG in 2019 but has been around for years.


----------



## jme

SueDonJ said:


> CharBar burgers are as good as they say they are! We've tried a few of their other sandwiches, too, and never been disappointed. The restaurant joined SERG in 2019 but has been around for years.



Great!  Thank you Susan.

I've also heard that, but never had the occasion to go there. 
I know where it is near Harris Teeter, Mellow Mushroom, and Holy Tequila, so next time I'm there I'll take everyone to grab a burger.


----------



## jont

jme said:


> I could deputize you for this week only, and you could scout those out.
> We won't be back at HH for a couple of months.


I’ll be Barney Fife to your Andy Griffith anytime.


----------



## Big Matt

Go try the pho and ramen at the place called Relish next to the Whiskey Room.  I found it to be pretty awesome.


----------



## jme

I tell you, I never cease to be amazed at the vast array of quality restaurants in such a relatively small destination area
such as Hilton Head.  It's quite unique, at least imho. Alas, it's my burden to keep up with them all, but I'll accept it.


----------



## jme

Susan (SueDonJ)  
I'll be working on an update and will contact you soon when it's done......hope you're enjoying
YOUR HH project.
Many thanks for all you do.


----------



## jont

With Marty about to update his list, I decided to add a few establishments which didn’t make the Marty cut. Although I am trying to eat my way thru his list, I always try to hit one new place each time i’m down here, some of which have been mentioned by others in this thread.
So, for what’s its worth, here is my unmarty list.

Chow Daddy’s
Harold’s Diner
Holy Tequila
The Dunes House (on the beach just north of the Marriott hotel)
Tiki Hut (at the Holiday Inn)
Street Meet


----------



## Fasttr

^^^ The Dude's list.  ;-)


----------



## Steve A

Taste of Europe - Hilton Head Island, SC
					

Specialties: European (with a strong Hungarian liking; think paprikash and goulash) With a special bar dining menu. Established in 2019.  Est. 2019 we wanted to offer back an old locals favorite hangout on the island, as well as healthy options on the north end and hearty European dinners...




					www.yelp.com
				




New Hungarian restaurant mid Island on 278 In Northridge Plaza. We haven’t been there but other locals are highly complementary.


----------



## jme

Steve A said:


> Taste of Europe - Hilton Head Island, SC
> 
> 
> Specialties: European (with a strong Hungarian liking; think paprikash and goulash) With a special bar dining menu. Established in 2019.  Est. 2019 we wanted to offer back an old locals favorite hangout on the island, as well as healthy options on the north end and hearty European dinners...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yelp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Hungarian restaurant mid Island on 278. We haven’t been there but other locals are highly complementary.



Gosh, Steve, that makes me Hungary just to think about it.


----------



## Bill4728

We really enjoyed our lunch at the* Skull Creek Boatside *on the deck with temp in the low 70s the blacken cat fish was great. 

Loved the *Links* in Harbour town. Great view of the gold course  I had prime rib dip and it was great  My DW had thew meatloaf sandwich which she loved.

Heading back to Skull creek to try *Hudsons  *today


----------



## Big Matt

At Hudson's they have a real good fried fish sandwich.  I know it sounds boring, but it's real fresh.


----------



## Pat H

Bill4728 said:


> We really enjoyed our lunch at the* Skull Creek Boatside *on the deck with temp in the low 70s the blacken cat fish was great.
> 
> Loved the *Links* in Harbour town. Great view of the gold course  I had prime rib dip and it was great  My DW had thew meatloaf sandwich which she loved.
> 
> Heading back to Skull creek to try *Hudsons  *today


 
There are 2 Skull Creeks - either Dockside or Boathouse. They are next to each other. At which one did you eat?


----------



## Bill4728

> There are 2 Skull Creeks - either Dockside or Boathouse. They are next to each other. At which one did you eat?


Sorry it was the boathouse not boatside.  The Boathouse was much older than Dockside but we loved the deck there. The desk at Dockside is mostly undercover but in some weather that is a good thing.


----------



## Steve A

The deck was rebuilt over a year ago or so.


----------



## jont

Marty

You're going to have to update your lists soon to include Take out, drive thru and delivery.


----------



## Pat H

All in-house dining/bars have been shut down by South Carolina's governor.


----------



## Superchief

I can recommend SERG Catering and Scott's Fish Market for carryout meals based on my experiences in Feb.


----------



## Detailor

jme said:


> *HILTON HEAD RESTAURANT GUIDE*
> *Updated January 2019 by Marty (jme)*
> 
> *Marley's Island Grille* (SERG group).....has made strong comeback... last year re-acquired by SERG management and is as good as it used to be. Has its own unique seafood items, good appetizers, good drinks, really fun atmosphere with Caribbean theme. Live entertainment in summer. Was a regular spot for us, and is now again.
> http://www.marleyshhi.com/home
> 
> ***********************************************************************
> 
> 
> *(CONTINUED BELOW)*



The SERG Group announced the closure of Marley’s Island Grille.  The last day of operation: September 12, 2020.


----------



## jme

Detailor said:


> The SERG Group announced the closure of Marley’s Island Grille.  The last day of operation: September 12, 2020.



Thanks........That's sad, we have a lot of good memories.


----------



## Pat H

However, the Shrimp & Burger Shack will remain open.


----------



## Laurie

Island Packet today's email implies it reveals what's coming there in its place, but it's behind a paywall, maybe someone else can see.

We've eaten at Marley's 2x - it was decent, but not among our must-visit-every-trip.  For anyone who likes to get the SERG coupon deal books in off-season, CharBar at other end of the same shopping center is pretty good burger place too, and a decent stop before or after the recliner movie theater nearby, which I hope made it.

We don't share the same preferences as others necessarily but here are our typical restaurants we try to make it to every trip: Frankie Bones, Skull Creek (Boathouse), Cap'n Woody's, Black Marlin, Santa Fe, and believe it or not, a Jewish deli (yes my heritage) take-out place next to where Bonefish used to be. We liked Bonefish a lot too for their crabcakes, even tho a chain - sorry to see that close.


----------



## JIMinNC

Laurie said:


> Island Packet today's email implies it reveals what's coming there in its place, but it's behind a paywall, maybe someone else can see.



The Island Packet says it will become the new Park Plaza location of Giuseppe’s Pizza and Pasta House. Giuseppe's has a location now near Shelter Cove and another in Bluffton.


----------



## jme

JIMinNC said:


> The Island Packet says it will become the new Park Plaza location of Giuseppe’s Pizza and Pasta House. Giuseppe's has a location now near Shelter Cove and another in Bluffton.



That's not bad.....Giuseppe's (near Shelter Cove) has long been an island favorite, and at one time was ranked among the 
top independently-owned Italian restaurants in the country.


----------



## Laurie

JIMinNC said:


> The Island Packet says it will become the new Park Plaza location of Giuseppe’s Pizza and Pasta House. Giuseppe's has a location now near Shelter Cove and another in Bluffton.





jme said:


> That's not bad.....Giuseppe's (near Shelter Cove) has long been an island favorite, and at one time was ranked among the
> top independently-owned Italian restaurants in the country.


Oh good - we actually like Giuseppi's if we feel like pizza (not often on HHI but it happens, and they're wood-fired) plus it's a SERG restaurant, and closer to our condo too. I originally hail from NY-area so I'm pretty picky about pizza, I'm more likely to complain than not.   Thanks!


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL

I live here in Bluffton,SC, and confirm the closing of Marley's. Last day 9/12. The Shrimp and Burger Shack will remain open. I was surprised Giuseppi"s was opening there, since there is already another pizza place further into Sea Pines. I did see that Michael Anthony's , on New Orleans Rd., has started offering their " Sips and Bites" again since Covid. It is a food/wine pairing that is alot of fun. The food is excellent, and a good way to taste different wines. Cost is $24/person.


----------



## Laurie

TRAVELING FOOL said:


> I did see that Michael Anthony's , on New Orleans Rd., has started offering their " Sips and Bites" again since Covid. It is a food/wine pairing that is alot of fun. The food is excellent, and a good way to taste different wines.


Yes, now that you mention, we ate there once and agree, food was excellent.


----------



## Big Matt

TRAVELING FOOL said:


> I live here in Bluffton,SC, and confirm the closing of Marley's. Last day 9/12. The Shrimp and Burger Shack will remain open. I was surprised Giuseppi"s was opening there, since there is already another pizza place further into Sea Pines. I did see that Michael Anthony's , on New Orleans Rd., has started offering their " Sips and Bites" again since Covid. It is a food/wine pairing that is alot of fun. The food is excellent, and a good way to taste different wines. Cost is $24/person.


....and then there's the Mellow Mushroom about 100 yards away


----------



## jme

TRAVELING FOOL said:


> I live here in Bluffton,SC, and confirm the closing of Marley's. Last day 9/12. The Shrimp and Burger Shack will remain open.
> *I was surprised Giuseppi"s was opening there, since there is already another pizza place further into Sea Pines.* I did see that Michael Anthony's , on New Orleans Rd., has started offering their " Sips and Bites" again since Covid. It is a food/wine pairing that is alot of fun. The food is excellent, and a good way to taste different wines. Cost is $24/person.



Thank you for the report, Traveling Fool.
Nice to know you're there in Bluffton, certainly one of the fastest growing (and wonderful) communities in the South.

I was told many years ago (and continued to hear) that the pizza place in Sea Pines named Giuseppe's is not related to or owned by the same people as the Giuseppe's near Shelter Cove or in Bluffton. (If it were, Giuseppe's at Shelter Cove would advertise as having an additional location in Sea Pines, which they don't.)
Giuseppe is a common Italian name meaning Joseph, so that explains why the name is so often used for restaurant names, etc.,
and frequently mistaken for similar ownership.

On another note, we dined at Michael Anthony's a year ago for the second time, and both times we had bad experiences, enough to stop going.
I am very aware of its good reputation and high rating among HH restaurants, but unfortunately we didn't see that.
For that reason, personally, I strongly prefer Ombra, Nunzio, and Gusto, even though I honor Michael Anthony's long-standing reputation
by keeping them on my HH restaurant list, which I think is fair.

Ombra is as good as it gets, always superb in every way; Nunzio is doing things right in every aspect (great for being newly opened);
and Gusto is a huge favorite of ours, having dined there over 12 times since they opened, always wonderful.
I believe all three have shown consistently that they truly appreciate our being there, not to mention their above-and-beyond efforts
to provide great experiences ....things like that are usually apparent in the great places
(always with the foundations of having great food, service, and ambience as a given).


----------



## Dean

Marty at one point I was told that the 2 places on HHI were not formally related but were different segments of the same family. I don't know for certain, you know you can hear lots of things that are or aren't true.


----------



## pedro47

Marty after December 2020 you will need to update your list, many places on the Island will be closed because of COVID - 19.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL

I was aware the pizza place inside Sea Pines was not related to the Serg. Restaurant. I like it, as well as the one I frequent in Bluffton. I agree with you regarding Ombra. My favorite Italian on the Island!  Our wine group had the best time at Michael Anthony’s for the Sips and Bites. A fun experience, and we were fortunate to have great service and food that night.


----------



## JIMinNC

jme said:


> Gusto is a huge favorite of ours, having dined there over 12 times since they opened, always wonderful.



We were driving down 278 a couple weeks ago and it looked like the sign at Gusto had been removed, and Google is now saying it is "temporarily closed." The fact that the sign looked like it had been removed makes me think it may be a permanent closure - at least at that location.


----------



## jme

JIMinNC said:


> We were driving down 278 a couple weeks ago and it looked like the sign at Gusto had been removed, and Google is now saying it is "temporarily closed." The fact that the sign looked like it had been removed makes me think it may be a permanent closure - at least at that location.



I saw that sign too, and it looked like it had been removed as well, but I couldn't tell for sure.  I'm holding out hope until I know more.
Also saw the "Temporarily Closed" thing on Google....I've been reading every "gusto" entry on google lately and really cannot find anything 
at all except that "Temporarily Closed" item...amazingly that's it!!!   and no other restauranteur at HH knows a thing about them...
Seems like the owner would post something!


----------



## Pat H

There are at least 5 Tuggers in Bluffton. I personally know 3 of them and we met thru TUG. I haven't met Traveling Fool yet. Remember way back when we had Tug gatherings? I had a couple in the Poconos. I had a book that people signed with their info. They started in the 90's. In '99 there was one at Fletch's house. The last one I have is 2005 in CT. Sad to see all the people who have passed away since.


----------



## Steve A

For those who are staying at the Barony you might want to try the dinning room this time of the year at the golf club called Robbers Row Grill. On Wednesday night they have a prime rib special. On Thursday night they have a hamburger special. On Friday night a fish special. Take out or eat on their patio or inside. We're locals in Port Royal and last night we shared a prime rib special at home and tonight we had the hamburgers  at home. Both very good. Tonight there were about 25 people inside and outside.

Port Royal Golf & Racquet Club
10 Clubhouse Drive
Hilton Head Island, SC
843.681.1760


----------



## jme

I got tired of searching and searching with no results about the Italian restaurant Gusto on Hwy 278 in Fresh Market Plaza 
(whether it had closed temporarily or permanently), 
so I did the only thing left to do----- 
I called Michael who is the general manager of Nunzio, and formerly a longtime employee at Ombra, 
and he said that Gusto had closed permanently. My heart is broken because Gusto was one of our all-time favorites anywhere. 
He said "maybe, possibly" they could reopen later, but as of now it's officially closed permanently. 
Can't understand because it was always packed with happy people who adored the food and the staff. 
It's a huge disappointment, to say the least.


----------



## JIMinNC

jme said:


> I got tired of searching and searching with no results about the Italian restaurant Gusto on Hwy 278 in Fresh Market Plaza
> (whether it had closed temporarily or permanently),
> so I did the only thing left to do-----
> I called Michael who is the general manager of Nunzio, and formerly a longtime employee at Ombra,
> and he said that Gusto had closed permanently. My heart is broken because Gusto was one of our all-time favorites anywhere.
> He said "maybe, possibly" they could reopen later, but as of now it's officially closed permanently.
> Can't understand because it was always packed with happy people who adored the food and the staff.
> It's a huge disappointment, to say the least.



I suspect they are a Covid casualty. Owners may not have had the cash reserves to survive the spring shutdown and the capacity limitations they had to deal with after the restricted re-opening. I fear as the summer tourism crowds depart and the island transitions over to the fall/winter, quite a few other HHI restaurants will suffer the same fate. I suspect many probably had the weakest summer on record and without the big cash boost from summer, they may be hard pressed to make it though until next season. I hope I'm wrong, but fear I may be right.


----------



## Dean

jme said:


> I got tired of searching and searching with no results about the Italian restaurant Gusto on Hwy 278 in Fresh Market Plaza
> (whether it had closed temporarily or permanently),
> so I did the only thing left to do-----
> I called Michael who is the general manager of Nunzio, and formerly a longtime employee at Ombra,
> and he said that Gusto had closed permanently. My heart is broken because Gusto was one of our all-time favorites anywhere.
> He said "maybe, possibly" they could reopen later, but as of now it's officially closed permanently.
> Can't understand because it was always packed with happy people who adored the food and the staff.
> It's a huge disappointment, to say the least.


It looks like they may have had some other issues and they bought a condo in Sarasota in December it appears.  It also looks like they were just renting on HHI and did not own there.  Sorry to see them go, I wish them the best.


----------



## jme

Dean said:


> It looks like they may have had some other issues and they bought a condo in Sarasota in December it appears.  It also looks like they were just renting on HHI and did not own there.  Sorry to see them go, I wish them the best.



Yes I saw that too......owners Giancarlo and Nancy Balestra.........it wasn't a good sign. 
I also saw a couple of quotes using the phrase "semi-retirement" during the search, but couldn't decipher if that was after the closure 
of the previous restaurant up north due to the nearby construction that affected their restaurant and led to the move to HH, or not, 
but given all the tidbits of information, it all seems to be suggesting permanent closure. 
Michael at Nunzio even commented on a couple of Gusto's employees coming by Nunzio to check into employment there.....
maybe the final nail in my hopes. I was hanging on by a very thin pasta noodle, but with that it suddenly popped. 
So, last night I dreamed about my two favorite dishes, the Pappardelle alla Bolognese and the Osso Buco, 
accompanied by a fine Brunello wine..... Sheesh.


----------



## Dean

jme said:


> Yes I saw that too......owners Giancarlo and Nancy Balestra.........it wasn't a good sign.
> I also saw a couple of quotes using the phrase "semi-retirement" during the search, but couldn't decipher if that was after the closure
> of the previous restaurant up north due to the nearby construction that affected their restaurant and led to the move to HH, or not,
> but given all the tidbits of information, it all seems to be suggesting permanent closure.
> Michael at Nunzio even commented on a couple of Gusto's employees coming by Nunzio to check into employment there.....
> maybe the final nail in my hopes. I was hanging on by a very thin pasta noodle, but with that it suddenly popped.
> So, last night I dreamed about my two favorite dishes, the Pappardelle alla Bolognese and the Osso Buco,
> accompanied by a fine Brunello wine..... Sheesh.


I think the semi retirement info I saw was related to NY pre HHI.  The feel I got was that this was a temp gig anyway and that Covid likely made it an easy choice to move on.  No home bought in the county, previous full time restaurant going to seasonal then closing, opens a restaurant in HH, then buys a condo in FL.  My guess is they'll end up opening a restaurant somewhere else post Covid.  It'd be nice to get some closure, I wish them the best.


----------



## jont

jme said:


> Yes I saw that too......owners Giancarlo and Nancy Balestra.........it wasn't a good sign.
> I also saw a couple of quotes using the phrase "semi-retirement" during the search, but couldn't decipher if that was after the closure
> of the previous restaurant up north due to the nearby construction that affected their restaurant and led to the move to HH, or not,
> but given all the tidbits of information, it all seems to be suggesting permanent closure.
> Michael at Nunzio even commented on a couple of Gusto's employees coming by Nunzio to check into employment there.....
> maybe the final nail in my hopes. I was hanging on by a very thin pasta noodle, but with that it suddenly popped.
> So, last night I dreamed about my two favorite dishes, the Pappardelle alla Bolognese and the Osso Buco,
> accompanied by a fine Brunello wine..... Sheesh.


This is a sad day indeed. salute!


----------



## Fasttr

Had another wonderful trip on HHI...we ate our way through another great week using Marty's guide as our food bible as usual.  Never felt unsafe eating out, even in these crazy Covid times.  

Mellow Mushroom on check in day (Outside dining) - Liquor store and Harris Teeter right next door for one stop easy villa stock up.
Frankie Bones (that garlic cheese bread is to die for) (Outside dining)
Skull Creek Dockside (Outside dining)
Nunzio's (Outside dining)
May River Grill (Bluffton) - one of our favorites each trip (inside dining....but decent social distancing)
Skull Creek Boathouse (Outside dining)
Wise Guys (Inside dining....but good social distancing)
Toss in a couple breakfasts at Palmetto Bay Sunrise Café (Outside dining), and a few lunches at some other Marty picks....and it was a great foodie week!!

Thanks Marty!!!! 

Now its time to start dieting to get my waistline back to what it was before the trip.  ;-)


----------



## Big Matt

Next time you are in that Harris Teeter area, buy your liquor and wine at Rollers.  Great selection.  Another Rollers at Coligny right across from the True Value Hardware store (another gem)


----------



## JIMinNC

Fasttr said:


> Had another wonderful trip on HHI...we ate our way through another great week using Marty's guide as our food bible as usual.  Never felt unsafe eating out, even in these crazy Covid times.
> 
> Mellow Mushroom on check in day (Outside dining) - Liquor store and Harris Teeter right next door for one stop easy villa stock up.
> Frankie Bones (that garlic cheese bread is to die for) (Outside dining)
> Skull Creek Dockside (Outside dining)
> Nunzio's (Outside dining)
> May River Grill (Bluffton) - one of our favorites each trip (inside dining....but decent social distancing)
> Skull Creek Boathouse (Outside dining)
> Wise Guys (Inside dining....but good social distancing)
> Toss in a couple breakfasts at Palmetto Bay Sunrise Café (Outside dining), and a few lunches at some other Marty picks....and it was a great foodie week!!
> 
> Thanks Marty!!!!
> 
> Now its time to start dieting to get my waistline back to what it was before the trip.  ;-)



Looks like a great list!

We've been on the island at our condo for the last 10 days and will be here until Sunday. This time we have been to:

Skull Creek Dockside (outside dining; been there three times since July because they take reservations on OpenTable whereas Boathouse is wait only)
San Miguels in Shelter Cove (Mexican, outside dining)
The Dunes House (burgers, fish tacos, and similar stuff outdoors beachside in Palmetto Dunes, a five minute beach walk from our condo)
ELA'S on the Water in Shelter Cove (outside)

I second Marty's recommendation of ELA'S from post #383. We ate outside tonight on a marvelous evening to be outside with an almost full moon rising over the harbor. Too bad I didn't have my real camera and only had my iPhone. Food and service was great. My Pan Seared Grouper with lobster butter topping was outstanding as was my wife's Salmon Rockefeller.





We've also dined at The Jazz Corner twice since June and do truly love that place, although we haven't been there on this trip. We dined inside there for the music, and they do a great job with capacity limited to about 33% of normal, temperature checks on entry, and a new HVAC filtration system. We'll be back on the island in mid-October for a couple weeks, so we'll probably queue up The Jazz Corner again then. Also need to try Nunzio, sounds wonderful!


----------



## Bill4728

We ate at Michael Anthony last night and had the best meal ever!!   We did a chief's choice were the waiter and the chief choose a three course meal for us. the highlight was the pasta dish. "caprisse  shrimp pasta"  a linguine like pasta with shrimp, tomato, mozzarella and basil with a olive oil and balsamic sauce It was the best pasta dish we have ever had!

Lucy our server was great as well.


----------



## dioxide45

Bill4728 said:


> We ate at Michael Anthony last night and had the best meal ever!!   We did a chief's choice were the waiter and the chief choose a three course meal for us. the highlight was the pasta dish. "caprisse  shrimp pasta"  a linguine like pasta with shrimp, tomato, mozzarella and basil with a olive oil and balsamic sauce It was the best pasta dish we have ever had!
> 
> Lucy our server was great as well.


Sounds a little more higher end than what we had last night. I picked up carry-out from Wayback Burger


----------



## jme

Bill4728 said:


> We ate at Michael Anthony last night and had the best meal ever!!   We did a chief's choice were the waiter and the chief choose a three course meal for us. the highlight was the pasta dish. "caprisse  shrimp pasta"  a linguine like pasta with shrimp, tomato, mozzarella and basil with a olive oil and balsamic sauce It was the best pasta dish we have ever had!
> 
> Lucy our server was great as well.



The Caprese Shrimp Pasta sounds great, and btw........... I LOVE LUCY

(We'll be dining next week at Nunzio, Santa Fe, The Pearl in Bluffton,
and at least one seafood place--this time it's Skull Creek Dockside---they have an extensive, awesome menu,
far better than a few months ago, and nice water views if you lucky to get one)


----------



## jont

jme said:


> The Caprese Shrimp Pasta sounds great, and btw........... I LOVE LUCY
> 
> (We'll be dining next week at Nunzio, Santa Fe, The Pearl in Bluffton,
> and at least one seafood place--this time it's Skull Creek Dockside---they have an extensive, awesome menu,
> far better than a few months ago, and nice water views if you lucky to get one)


Is the Pearl in Bluffton a new find? looking forward to your review/pics.
the dude


----------



## jme

jont said:


> Is the Pearl in Bluffton a new find? looking forward to your review/pics.
> the dude


                                                                                 We have come to love Ela’s— it’s truly a good one. —-and The Pearl is a sister restaurant to Ela’s in that Ela's owner’s son runs The Pearl. It is also a gem and adds to the small collection of superb restaurants in Bluffton. The Pearl is very small and intimate, very bistro-like, very comfortable, and just special. Bluffton itself is growing like gangbusters and has put itself on the map regarding fine dining spots, great shops and boutiques, and a great place to buy or build a retirement home... lots of beautiful property around. I’d say Bluffton has a real cool Village vibe, and apparently everybody else is discovering the same thing. Every time we ride through there, another building has gone up. Worth the ride over from HH Island... 15-20 min at most.


----------



## pedro47

Big Matt said:


> Next time you are in that Harris Teeter area, buy your liquor and wine at Rollers.  Great selection.  Another Rollers at Coligny right across from the True Value Hardware store (another gem)


I have never notice Rollers near Harris Teeter ..  Are their prices reasonable ?
Liked Costco or Sam Club ?


----------



## Big Matt

pedro47 said:


> I have never notice Rollers near Harris Teeter ..  Are their prices reasonable ?
> Liked Costco or Sam Club ?


Yes,  very good prices and you can join their buyers club to get discounts


----------



## JIMinNC

jme said:


> The Caprese Shrimp Pasta sounds great, and btw........... I LOVE LUCY
> 
> (We'll be dining next week at Nunzio, Santa Fe, The Pearl in Bluffton,
> and at least one seafood place--this time it's Skull Creek Dockside---they have an extensive, awesome menu,
> far better than a few months ago, and nice water views if you lucky to get one)



Sounds like a good list for the week.  Dockside has become our go-to seafood place after we finished our condo renovation in May. I like being able to make a reservation on OpenTable rather than waiting for a table. We’re meeting some friends there for dinner next Thursday in fact.

We came in on Wednesday and had Mexican at Holy Tequila before stopping next door at Harris Teeter for our needed groceries. Had margaritas, burgers, and nachos tonight at Dunes House just up the beach from our condo. We’re doing Jazz Corner on Monday, then meeting the friends at Dockside on Thursday.

That was going to be it for dining out this trip, but after reading the post above about Michael Anthony’s and then your post reminding me we need to try Nunzio, we might just have to add an Italian night before we head home next Sunday. So much for the diet!


----------



## jme

JIMinNC said:


> Sounds like a good list for the week.  Dockside has become our go-to seafood place after we finished our condo renovation in May. I like being able to make a reservation on OpenTable rather than waiting for a table. We’re meeting some friends there for dinner next Thursday in fact.
> 
> We came in on Wednesday and had Mexican at Holy Tequila before stopping next door at Harris Teeter for our needed groceries. Had margaritas, burgers, and nachos tonight at Dunes House just up the beach from our condo. We’re doing Jazz Corner on Monday, then meeting the friends at Dockside on Thursday.
> 
> That was going to be it for dining out this trip, but after reading the post above about Michael Anthony’s and then your post reminding me we need to try Nunzio, we might just have to add an Italian night before we head home next Sunday. So much for the diet!



Really looking forward to the cooler temps next week, plus our dining reservations....we crave Santa Fe all the time, that's a given. 
Also looking forward to The Pearl and Nunzio...well, SC Dockside too.... Sheesh.... Very glad that thoughts don't add calories. 

We much prefer Ombra and Nunzio (and Gusto prior to their closing) to Michael Anthony's, but some like MA's so that's fine...
we had two bad experiences so won't go back.
I know that several former MA staff members left to go to Ombra and Nunzio, so that tells me something too.
We do need to try Holy Tequila but just haven't had the opportunity, but we will definitely do that.

Enjoy your great dining options at HH---I wish we were there more often even though we're there 7-8 + times a year.  Not enough, though!
I can hear it in your voice that you're living the dream at Palmetto Dunes, and that's awesome. Very envious.
If we moved there we'd go broke, so I must limit the temptations.....    ....plus we want to stay near the kids and grands where we are.


----------



## ilene13

Dean said:


> It looks like they may have had some other issues and they bought a condo in Sarasota in December it appears.  It also looks like they were just renting on HHI and did not own there.  Sorry to see them go, I wish them the best.


Maybe that will mean that they will open a restaurant in Sarasota.  We have only a few good Italian restaurants here!!


----------



## vail

We ate at Nunzio's last evening and the meal was outstanding.
Food is superb, and it was a nice evening so we sat outside on the front balcony, which we were told will be covered in the very near future.
It certainly ranks with the best of restaurants....anywhere.


----------



## Superchief

jme said:


> We have come to love Ela’s— it’s truly a good one. —-and The Pearl is a sister restaurant to Ela’s in that Ela's owner’s son runs The Pearl. It is also a gem and adds to the small collection of superb restaurants in Bluffton. The Pearl is very small and intimate, very bistro-like, very comfortable, and just special. Bluffton itself is growing like gangbusters and has put itself on the map regarding fine dining spots, great shops and boutiques, and a great place to buy or build a retirement home... lots of beautiful property around. I’d say Bluffton has a real cool Village vibe, and apparently everybody else is discovering the same thing. Every time we ride through there, another building has gone up. Worth the ride over from HH Island... 15-20 min at most.


We discovered Ela's last year when staying at Harbor Pointe during restaurant week. We had an outstanding meal and look forward to dining there again this year. They had their specials the week prior to Hilton Head's restaurant week. Have you heard anything regarding restaurant week in 21?


----------



## jme

Superchief said:


> We discovered Ela's last year when staying at Harbor Pointe during restaurant week. We had an outstanding meal and look forward to dining there again this year. They had their specials the week prior to Hilton Head's restaurant week. Have you heard anything regarding restaurant week in 21?



Bill, hello my friend.
I have not heard anything about Restaurant Week 2021 as of yet.........I'll be inquiring more as the year winds down.
It's quite a popular time, and supported by locals and island visitors alike. We are sometimes there when it's happening and sometimes not,
but I hope we are this time. We've only participated on a limited basis, no real reason, but we'll do more of that this coming year.

As you know from last year's party that there are a LARGE number of our Northern friends with whom we hang out during January and February---
I'd say easily 20-25 couples. It's been going on for several years now.
Some are there as little as 2-4 weeks and some are there from December to March. A few of us have already been communicating
with emails and texts about this next time, and exchanging news and photos and updates, so it's safe to say that everyone looks forward to it
as the highlight of their year.
It's a fantastic time be at HH, and we all truly have a blast. The island is hopping, and Grande Ocean seems to be the epicenter!

Certainly hope to see you when you're around after the first of the year. You're welcome to join in the fun, no invitation needed.
But please keep it a secret...........        Stay in touch.


----------



## Steve A

The NYC Pizza on Pope Ave is now open after some renovations. I haven’t been inside. The NYC Pizza in Shelter Cove is still closed with ongoing substantial renovations which, I have been told, will change it into a different type of restaurant.


----------



## jmhpsu93

We've mostly eaten in for the two weeks we've been here, but have managed to visit a few of everyone's favorites:

Coconutz - very convenient to Surf Watch and Barony; we ate there the night we arrived, nothing special (but it's the local Ravens bar, so there's that going for it)

Crazy Crab (278 location) - great view and the appetizers (bacon-wrapped shrimp and spinach/artichoke/crab dip) were excellent; decent happy hours prices, too

Hickory Tavern - good for what it is - a place to watch sports and eat bar food; good quality and prices were reasonable

ELA's on the Water - ate there for Sunday brunch and it was excellent; weather helped at 80*F; I had blackened grouper and the wife had blackened shrimp Caesar salad

Quarterdeck - grabbed lunch there and got a blackened redfish sandwich and the wife got a blackened shrimp po'boy; both very happy; beers were quite spendy; loved the view

For those of you that drive down from the mid-Atlantic area and need a pit stop along the way, there's a place called Burgers and Barley in Rocky Mount, NC that was great.


----------



## jme

jmhpsu93 said:


> We've mostly eaten in for the two weeks we've been here, but have managed to visit a few of everyone's favorites:
> 
> Coconutz - very convenient to Surf Watch and Barony; we ate there the night we arrived, nothing special (but it's the local Ravens bar, so there's that going for it)
> 
> Crazy Crab (278 location) - great view and the appetizers (bacon-wrapped shrimp and spinach/artichoke/crab dip) were excellent; decent happy hours prices, too
> 
> Hickory Tavern - good for what it is - a place to watch sports and eat bar food; good quality and prices were reasonable
> 
> ELA's on the Water - ate there for Sunday brunch and it was excellent; weather helped at 80*F; I had blackened grouper and the wife had blackened shrimp Caesar salad
> 
> Quarterdeck - grabbed lunch there and got a blackened redfish sandwich and the wife got a blackened shrimp po'boy; both very happy; beers were quite spendy; loved the view
> 
> For those of you that drive down from the mid-Atlantic area and need a pit stop along the way, there's a place called Burgers and Barley in Rocky Mount, NC that was great.



Hope you had (and are having, if you're still there) a great stay at Hilton Head!!!


----------



## JIMinNC

Tried a new place in Hilton Head this evening, _*A Lowcountry Backyard Restaurant*_. Marty has it listed under "Lunch" on his list, but we just had a great dinner there. Their Shrimp and Grits are the house specialty and are rated as some of the best in the south. Also live music on their "backyard" outdoor dining area. Casual.


----------



## jme

JIMinNC said:


> Tried a new place in Hilton Head this evening, _*A Lowcountry Backyard Restaurant*_. Marty has it listed under "Lunch" on his list, but we just had a great dinner there. Their Shrimp and Grits are the house specialty and are rated as some of the best in the south. Also live music on their "backyard" outdoor dining area. Casual.



I do have it listed under the Lunch category but I also mention there that it's good for both Lunch & Dinner.
My reasoning was that when I think of dinner at Hilton Head, LCBY is down my list compared to the many other spots listed,
not that it's excluded totally.

Similar to a primary breakfast spot like Kenny B's which also serves a very good lunch & dinner.
Another example, I also list Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe as a great breakfast spot, but they do have a very nice lunch too, which is mentioned.
In fact, several of the fine-dining restaurants listed for dinner also serve lunch, but I just don't list them as such based on my preferences.
Jane Bistro also serves dinner, but again I view it primarily as a fantastic lunch spot.

It is simply how I view them in their primary roles, but I definitely appreciate your giving a plug to LCBY for dinner----
it's quite deserving, and we've had dinner there several times ourselves.
They are a nice family-run place and it's always a great meal.....Good call.

My fine dining list would not be the place for LCBY, nor a "seafood" spot, but perhaps it would be appropriate to place it
under the "casual" heading for dinner.
Thanks for the reminder, Jim.
(There are a lot of tweaks I need to make in the list, but the pandemic has made everything a mess this year,
and I've been waiting for everything to shake out prior to doing that.)


----------



## Steve A

New Serg Restaurant [from Island Packet]

A new restaurant is coming to Hilton Head Island with four chefs at the helm and a focus on using ingredients from local farms.

Construction is underway for the Nectar Farm Kitchen, the Southeastern Entertainment Restaurant Group (SERG) announced on Friday. The restaurant will replace Marley’s Island Grille, which closed in September after 18 years operating on the south end of Hilton Head.

SERG originally planned to replace Marley’s with its restaurant-chain Giuseppi’s Pizza & Pasta House but decided to build a new restaurant.
“We felt this was definitely a better fit,” said Ryan Larson, the director of marketing for SERG, “(and) attractive to people of all walks of life. We want this to be more of a year-round destination.”

Larson said the restaurant will serve breakfast, lunch and dinner. The chefs crafting the menu put an emphasis on sourcing their food from local farms. For example, Nectar Farm Kitchen will purchase eggs from Fili-West Farm in Vance and pork and chicken from Keegan Filion Farm in Walterboro.
The menu at Nectar Farm Kitchen includes sweet potato pancakes, blue crab mac and root beer-braised short ribs, according to a news release.

The four chefs running the restaurant are Brad Blake, executive chef of Skull Creek Boathouse; Chris Carge, partner at SERG and chef; Orchid Paulmeier, chef at One Hot Mama’s and Food Network show contestant; and Nick Unangst, executive culinary director and senior partner at SERG.

SERG said the restaurant will open on Feb. 1, 2021, on Office Park Road near Sea Pines.


----------



## jont

Steve A said:


> New Serg Restaurant [from Island Packet]
> 
> A new restaurant is coming to Hilton Head Island with four chefs at the helm and a focus on using ingredients from local farms.
> 
> Construction is underway for the Nectar Farm Kitchen, the Southeastern Entertainment Restaurant Group (SERG) announced on Friday. The restaurant will replace Marley’s Island Grille, which closed in September after 18 years operating on the south end of Hilton Head.
> 
> SERG originally planned to replace Marley’s with its restaurant-chain Giuseppi’s Pizza & Pasta House but decided to build a new restaurant.
> “We felt this was definitely a better fit,” said Ryan Larson, the director of marketing for SERG, “(and) attractive to people of all walks of life. We want this to be more of a year-round destination.”
> 
> Larson said the restaurant will serve breakfast, lunch and dinner. The chefs crafting the menu put an emphasis on sourcing their food from local farms. For example, Nectar Farm Kitchen will purchase eggs from Fili-West Farm in Vance and pork and chicken from Keegan Filion Farm in Walterboro.
> The menu at Nectar Farm Kitchen includes sweet potato pancakes, blue crab mac and root beer-braised short ribs, according to a news release.
> 
> The four chefs running the restaurant are Brad Blake, executive chef of Skull Creek Boathouse; Chris Carge, partner at SERG and chef; Orchid Paulmeier, chef at One Hot Mama’s and Food Network show contestant; and Nick Unangst, executive culinary director and senior partner at SERG.
> 
> SERG said the restaurant will open on Feb. 1, 2021, on Office Park Road near Sea Pines.


Marty, we are all waiting with baited breath for your review. It needs to get that "Marty approved  "designation before I will even consider going.


----------



## Fasttr

jont said:


> Marty, we are all waiting with baited breath for your review. It needs to get that "Marty approved  "designation before I will even consider going.


Hopefully Marty's breath does not smell like bait after his taste testing.  ;-)  But agreed....needs to be Marty approved.  Even my kids when on HHI with us always ask.... Is it on Marty's list??  We need an approved Marty list for every MVC location.  Quit being lazy Marty and get on it.  ;-)


----------



## jme

jont said:


> Marty, we are all waiting with *bated* breath for your review. It needs to get that "Marty approved  "designation before I will even consider going.



Thanks jont!!!
and also thanks to SteveA for his diligence in keeping an eye on the HH scene. Living there must be a grueling task.
.....We'll be in HH for two weeks in February so we'll definitely make it a point to try it.  SERG usually "does it right",
and a collaboration by these Chefs for this endeavor sounds very interesting to say the least. I'm sure we'll see some very innovative dishes.
Sad that the old Marley's memories will remain only that, but now we'll just have to create some new memories.
Jont, looking forward to dining with you & Maria sometime soon....hope you can make that happen.


----------



## jme

Fasttr said:


> But agreed....needs to be Marty approved.  Even my kids when on HHI with us always ask.... Is it on Marty's list??  We need an approved Marty list for every MVC location.  Quit being lazy Marty and get on it.  ;-)



Thank you most kindly Todd. The pandemic has thrown a huge wrench in my wheel for 2020.
So much has changed on the restaurant scene, especially at Hilton Head.

Matter of fact, I've got a Boston, Charleston, & Williamsburg list....... all great lists, imho.
We missed our annual Boston trip back in October due to C19, but will resume when the time is good.
----went there 6 times out of the last 8 years (Custom House).
We go to Charleston 4 times a year (Church Street Inn), and we've been to Wmsbg 3 times in last 6 years, including last December
for Christmas week, and just last Saturday returned from Thanksgiving week. All Manor Club...so beautiful there!!!
So much research to do, and I'm feeling the pressure.


----------



## cissy

Hi Marty,  Could you publish your Boston list?  Thanks.


----------



## jont

jme said:


> Thank you most kindly Todd. The pandemic has thrown a huge wrench in my wheel for 2020.
> So much has changed on the restaurant scene, especially at Hilton Head.
> 
> Matter of fact, I've got a Boston, Charleston, & Williamsburg list....... all great lists, imho.
> We missed our annual Boston trip back in October due to C19, but will resume when the time is good.
> ----went there 6 times out of the last 8 years (Custom House).
> We go to Charleston 4 times a year (Church Street Inn), and we've been to Wmsbg 3 times in last 6 years, including last December
> for Christmas week, and just last Saturday returned from Thanksgiving week. All Manor Club...so beautiful there!!!
> So much research to do, and I'm feeling the pressure.


so many restaurants,so little time


----------



## kwelty

cissy said:


> Hi Marty,  Could you publish your Boston list?  Thanks.


And your Williamsburg? Thanks


----------



## jme

kwelty said:


> And your Williamsburg? Thanks



Hmmm, I'll put my best man on it....but I'm at work and it'll take a while before I can get it together. 

Boston list actually covers only the North End---i.e., that which is walkable from Custom House, which is more relevant 
to those who are Marriott owners/traders and move outward from Custom House and Marriott's Long Wharf Hotel, but it's a pretty nice list
and covers quite a few places....more than enough for several trips. 

Williamsburg has far fewer fine-dining places, but it'll still be quite useful for those visiting a week or two. 
I'd say Wmsbg has under 10 places I've highly recommended.


----------



## Steve A

“Living there must be a grueling task.”

No, not really.


----------



## Steve A

The SERG Passport is out. Meh. Buy one get 50% off the second. No special gift card offer so far. I may be wrong, but it appears there will be no physical booklet this year.









						2020-2021 SERG VIP PASSPORT OF SAVINGS
					

Guests can enjoy over 50 discounts at SERG Group restaurants and other  businesses across the Lowcountry using the SERG VIP Passport of Savings.




					issuu.com


----------



## dioxide45

Steve A said:


> The SERG Passport is out. Meh. Buy one get 50% off the second. No special gift card offer so far. I may be wrong, but it appears there will be no physical booklet this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020-2021 SERG VIP PASSPORT OF SAVINGS
> 
> 
> Guests can enjoy over 50 discounts at SERG Group restaurants and other  businesses across the Lowcountry using the SERG VIP Passport of Savings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issuu.com


So how do you use the offers without a booklet? Print them? We will be in Hilton Head Island starting next week for three weeks. We could probably use a few of these...


----------



## Steve A

dioxide45 said:


> So how do you use the offers without a booklet? Print them? We will be in Hilton Head Island starting next week for three weeks. We could probably use a few of these...



Show it on your phone or print it out as you suggested.


----------



## Superchief

I guess they won't have restaurant week in Feb this year. I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## jont

So Marty, you working on the Boston list?


----------



## jme

jont said:


> So Marty, you working on the Boston list?



Funny you should mention that, my good friend.........I just posted it as another NEW thread, maybe 3+ hours after your question.
I've been tidying it up this afternoon, making sure the links were updated & accurate, etc.
I'm hoping we can visit some of those together sometime in the near future.  
Remember MY slogan, slightly different from the beloved "Boston Strong" slogan, and that is................"Boston Soon!"


----------



## Steve A

https://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article247672350.html
		


*New Mediterranean restaurant ‘something different, something healthy’ for Hilton Head*


----------



## jme

Steve A said:


> https://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article247672350.html
> 
> 
> 
> *New Mediterranean restaurant ‘something different, something healthy’ for Hilton Head*



Hey Steve, that sounds absolutely wonderful. I'm not so much into healthy eating, LOL, but I could give it a try. 
(Seriously I'm trying to do better.)
This place is very convenient to us at Grande Ocean, so we'll definitely visit in January, and that'll be in about 4 weeks.
Actually I can't wait---it looks great. I'm already predicting it'll be on my list very quickly.
Thank you!!!

FYI....
WEBSITE:








						Casablanca Mediterranean Grill
					

Casablanca Mediterranean Grill. Hilton Head Islands premiere authentic Mediterranean cuisine. Chef Hicham Elmadi is multi-skilled executive chef with over 20 years of experience in food preparation , banquet, and a-la-carte operations for leading food service and restaurants. Specializing in Mediter




					casablancahhi.com
				




PHOTOS:


			https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fc7955173a9441%3A0x2d435dbf5b49509f!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipNdVAbu5rgxkh7XNRocGToVPrNroce5yGE_zhPG%3Dw568-h320-k-no!5scasablanca%20mediterranean%20grill%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNdVAbu5rgxkh7XNRocGToVPrNroce5yGE_zhPG&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjAuLTXi7_tAhVjvlkKHb_jCn4QoiowCnoECBkQAw


----------



## Superchief

Steve A said:


> https://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article247672350.html
> 
> 
> 
> *New Mediterranean restaurant ‘something different, something healthy’ for Hilton Head*


This is great news. Mediterranean food carries out well and will go great with red wine while dining on the balcony. I was disappointed with the Greek restaurant in the area and hope this will be better.


----------



## Steve A

https://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article248023115.html


----------



## pedro47

Marty, THANK YOU for your correction.

Marty. I AM Still Wishing you a Happy New Year.

I AM VERY SORRY FOR THE MISTAKE.  PLEASE FORGIVE ME.


----------



## jme

pedro47 said:


> Thanks you Miss Marty. Wishing you a Happy New Year.



pedro47, Hello.  I am only assuming you might be confused here.

There are two "Marty's" on TUG..... One is a female (Miss Marty), and one a male (jme).
"jme" is the author of the restaurant lists, not "Miss Marty".

Thanks, and Happy New Year to you, too.
Marty (jme)


----------



## pedro47

To jme
I deleted my posted from Sunday afternoon.
Marty , your HHI Restaurants is 
OUTSTANDING

To set the record straight,  I posted on the wrong thread subject.


----------



## pedro47

I would liked to thanks Marty (jme) for all the research, hard work, time and hours; he has dedicated to this thread. Outstanding !!!!!


----------



## Dean

pedro47 said:


> I would liked to thanks Marty (jme) for all the research, hard work, time and hours; he has dedicated to this thread. Outstanding !!!!!


I couldn't agree more, what an asset.


----------



## jont

Dean said:


> I couldn't agree more, what an asset.


ditto.  Marty is da man!


----------



## Superchief

It appears that restaurant week will be 2/20-27. Unfortunately I will be gone by then. I hope some of you can enjoy it.








						Restaurant Week
					

Whether it is a place that has never been tried or the area’s newest hot spot, Restaurant Week is the best way to dine your way through the Lowcountry!    The chamber’s 15th annual Restaurant Week is back for you to enjoy a price-fix menu from some new spots or old favorites.




					www.hiltonheadisland.org


----------



## davidvel

kwelty said:


> And your Williamsburg? Thanks


Here's  my contribution: Francesco's Ristorante Italiano
We've been to hundreds of Italian restaurants,  and some of the best in the country. This one is in a strip mall, but we had some of the best authentic pizza, pasta as well as Pollo parmigiano ever. 

Pedro, have you been there?
6524 Richmond Rd, Williamsburg, VA 23188





						Home
					






					www.francescosristoranteitaliano.com


----------



## Steve A

https://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article248150800.html?ac_cid=DM353620&ac_bid=-1014310140


----------



## Dean

Steve A said:


> https://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article248150800.html?ac_cid=DM353620&ac_bid=-1014310140


Subscriber only content, Steve might I ask that you post a quick summary of such articles when linking, maybe 1 or 2 sentences.


----------



## Steve A

Article below. Frankly, I wasn't impressed by the Tio's at the Shelter Cove location. Food wasn't anything special and it was too noisy. We ate there once and never went back.


Tio’s Latin American Kitchen is coming to Bluffton.


The restaurant has become a fixture at Shelter Cove Towne Centre on Hilton Head over the last several years, and its owners, Chef Lynden Zuniga and Sally Zuniga, are putting the finishing touches on a new Bluffton location.

“We are going to open as soon as possible,” Sally Zuniga said, “hopefully in the next month.”

The new restaurant will be in Buckwalter Place near Kroger.

Sally Zuniga said the couple signed a lease agreement for the space in 2019 and intended to be open before now, but COVID-19 slowed their plans.

“We really wanted to be in Bluffton,” she said. “It was our plan from the beginning.”

Tio’s first opened on the north end of Hilton Head in 2017 before moving to a larger, 4,000-square-foot space at Shelter Cove Towne Centre in 2019. Prior to opening his own restaurant, Lynden Zuniga worked as a chef in several SERG group restaurants, including Skull Creek BoathouseThe Bluffton Tio’s will feature an open kitchen.


“The kitchen will be front and center of the restaurant,” Sally Zuniga said. “You are going to be able to sit around the kitchen.”


Those who love the look of the Hilton Head location likely will feel at home in the new space. The young artist who painted a mural at the Hilton Head location, Charlotte Ofee, also is creating one for the Bluffton restaurant.

Sally Zuniga described the overall decor as “rustic industrial.”

 The Bluffton restaurant will be furnished similarly to the one on Hilton Head, with an eclectic mix of tables and chairs purchased from local resale shops setting the tone.

“I think there’s a coziness to having a family table at a restaurant,” Sally Zuniga explained.


The restaurant also will offer takeout and outdoor seating for those who are uncomfortable dining indoors during the coronavirus pandemic.

*The menu*

The menu at the Bluffton location will be the same as the one on Hilton Head, at least at the beginning. However, the Zunigas plan to let the new restaurant’s menu “evolve” with the wishes of their Bluffton clientele.

Lynden Zuniga was born in Honduras and moved to the United States when he was 14. Tio’s menu reflects not only this heritage but also includes dishes from other Latin American countries and Puerto Rico.
 Diners will find Argentinian camarones, Mexican enchiladas, Honduran tamales and Cuban ropa vieja tacos among other options on the extensive fusion menu.




Dean said:


> Subscriber only content, Steve might I ask that you post a quick summary of such articles when linking, maybe 1 or 2 sentences.



 The Zunigas not only have a new restaurant, but the parents of three daughters welcomed a baby son in November.

Said Sally Zuniga: “It’s been a real exciting 2020 for our family.”











         The Plato Vegano (vegan plate) from Tio’s Latin American Kitchen. Owners of the Hilton Head restaurant are opening a second location next month in Bluffton.         Submitted photo






* Lisa Wilson *


----------



## Dean

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Steve A

The Whiskey Room, attached to the SERG Charbar restaurant, is closing. The space will be renovated and Charbar will expand into it. We never went there although we have been to the Charbar. Great burgers.


----------



## nanceetom

We will be at the Grande Ocean for 16 days, 1/15-31.  It may be a little cool, but just a change of scenery and walks on the beach will be welcoming.  First, which oceanfront building would most recommend?  Second, our choice only, we have not gone into "inside" of restaurants.  Anyone know of places still serving, maybe with heaters outside this time of year?


----------



## Steve A

Old Fort Pub to close to be replaced by six story condo building



			https://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article248430430.html?ac_cid=DM362317&ac_bid=-891807031


----------



## jme

Steve A said:


> Old Fort Pub to close to be replaced by six story condo building
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article248430430.html?ac_cid=DM362317&ac_bid=-891807031



Thanks, Steve.
Sad, it used to be THE place to go for a wonderful, elegant meal with great old-fashioned service. 
Low lights, white table cloths, and candles made it a nice special-occasion spot.
The view of the waterway through the lovely moss-covered live oak trees was beautiful, one of the best anywhere.


----------



## Steve A

For any of you who are considering buying a place in Hilton Head you need to be careful about what role developers have in any of the gated communities you’re thinking about buying into.


----------



## JIMinNC

Steve A said:


> Old Fort Pub to close to be replaced by six story condo building
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article248430430.html?ac_cid=DM362317&ac_bid=-891807031


Also sad to see it go. We ate there only once, but thought it was excellent. Hilton Head has so many great restaurants, but most of the places with a great view are more casual vs the white table cloth style. In that way, Old Fort Pub was unique - fine dining and a view.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Steve A said:


> For any of you who are considering buying a place in Hilton Head you need to be careful about what role developers have in any of the gated communities you’re thinking about buying into.


In what regard, Steve?  Not in the market yet, but a long-term possibility.


----------



## Steve A

In some of the gated communities, the Sea Pines and Hilton Head communities for example (I was trained in southern history at the graduate level at a southern university and I hate the word plantation) developers own land that they can do things with that the home owners have no control over and may not like. The construction of the six story condo building on the site of the Old Fort Pub is an example. There is often conflict in Sea Pines between the home owners and the developers, https://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/real-estate-news/article163340163.html


----------



## Big Matt

Back to the food stuff.  I got takeout from Gruby's Deli yesterday.  It's a New York/Jewish deli theme.  Sandwhiches were pricey, but my hot corned beef and pastrami was pretty darned good.  Not easy to find a place selling chopped liver and brisket (not smoked).  I'm going to try it again later this week.


----------



## Laurie

Big Matt said:


> Back to the food stuff.  I got takeout from Gruby's Deli yesterday.  It's a New York/Jewish deli theme.  Sandwhiches were pricey, but my hot corned beef and pastrami was pretty darned good.  Not easy to find a place selling chopped liver and brisket (not smoked).  I'm going to try it again later this week.


As a NY-Jewish-deli-raised person, I concur! You can pick up chopped liver to go, then stop in almost next-door to buy a reasonably decent loaf of rye at the supermarket. It's one of my go-to places every visit. (Their entire in-person menu seemed a bit more extensive than what I just saw online, fwiw.)


----------



## jme

Big Matt said:


> Back to the food stuff.  I got takeout from Gruby's Deli yesterday.  It's a New York/Jewish deli theme.  Sandwhiches were pricey, but my hot corned beef and pastrami was pretty darned good.  Not easy to find a place selling chopped liver and brisket (not smoked).  I'm going to try it again later this week.




Hey, what are you DOING posting stuff like this??????? 

You know I'm home working while you're loose on the island!  Totally unfair.

And I thought when I left you guys on Sunday that you said you'd be working from the villa!  Right.
Just wait'll I get back this weekend!

(sounds like an awesome spot for lunch....let's go!!!)


----------



## Big Matt

jme said:


> Hey, what are you DOING posting stuff like this???????
> 
> You know I'm home working while you're loose on the island!  Totally unfair.
> 
> And I thought when I left you guys on Sunday that you said you'd be working from the villa!  Right.
> Just wait'll I get back this weekend!
> 
> (sounds like an awesome spot for lunch....let's go!!!)


I got takeout so that I could work from the villa.......


----------



## amycurl

I can't believe that about the Old Fort Pub. One of our favorites, and definitely a treat. I thought the land it was on was protected? I can't believe they're building condos on it. So sad. 

And I would seriously recommend the academic--but quite readable and enjoyable--Profits and Politics in Paradise, which is about the history of the development of Hilton Head Island. I actually picked it up on one of our early-on trips at the Coastal Discovery Museum, and it just gave me a greater appreciation of why HHI is the way that it is (both good and bad; the story about "Indigo Ruin" is esp. fascinating.) #planningnerd


----------



## JoeWilly

Jme - Wow, that's a wonderful restaurant list--thank you!  We are headed to HHI for the first time in November 2021.  Is that list up to date and/or when was the last time it was updated?  We are looking forward to our trip.


----------



## jme

JoeWilly said:


> Jme - Wow, that's a wonderful restaurant list--thank you!  We are headed to HHI for the first time in November 2021.
> Is that list up to date and/or when was the last time it was updated?  We are looking forward to our trip.



Thanks....you have a lot to look forward to.
The current list was updated in early 2019. ....... 2020 certainly put a wrench in the wheel, though.
Because of the closure of a few restaurants (whether temporary or permanent) that occurred in 2020 due to Covid,
and also the resulting travel restrictions, I was waiting until Feb/March of this year to update it.
That gives me time to properly address things that have undergone change-----i.e., restaurants that permanently closed,
restaurants with any restrictions (or anything that warrants comment), and also any NEW restaurants that opened
that are worthy of being listed.
My intention is never to compile a complete list of restaurants at Hilton Head, but rather to list only those that I like a lot
and would heartily recommend without worry. Plus, a couple of the new places that I already know about must still be tested.

Luckily I was at Hilton Head the past two weekends and will return for two long weekends in February, and a full week in early April.
I do anticipate doing an update soon, though, probably sometime during March.

Thank you to all who send their comments and especially to those who use and appreciate the list.
I do recognize that such a list can be subjective, but I try to be fair.
(If a place is good but inconsistent, it either won't make the list or I'll mention it with a caveat.)


----------



## JoeWilly

jme said:


> Thanks....you have a lot to look forward to.
> The current list was updated in early 2019. ....... 2020 certainly put a wrench in the wheel, though.
> Because of the closure of a few restaurants (whether temporary or permanent) that occurred in 2020 due to Covid,
> and also the resulting travel restrictions, I was waiting until Feb/March of this year to update it.
> That gives me time to properly address things that have undergone change-----i.e., restaurants that permanently closed,
> restaurants with any restrictions (or anything that warrants comment), and also any NEW restaurants that opened
> that are worthy of being listed.
> My intention is never to compile a complete list of restaurants at Hilton Head, but rather to list only those that I like a lot
> and would heartily recommend without worry. Plus, a couple of the new places that I already know about must still be tested.
> 
> Luckily I was at Hilton Head the past two weekends and will return for two long weekends in February, and a full week in early April.
> I do anticipate doing an update soon, though, probably sometime during March.
> 
> Thank you to all who send their comments and especially to those who use and appreciate the list.
> I do recognize that such a list can be subjective, but I try to be fair.
> (If a place is good but inconsistent, it either won't make the list or I'll mention it with a caveat.)


Thank you so much jme!  I love that the restaurants listed have already been vetted by you.  That's the best kind of restaurant recommendations.  I'm also excited to hear the list will be updated before our trip.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Quilter

Superchief said:


> It appears that restaurant week will be 2/20-27. Unfortunately I will be gone by then. I hope some of you can enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restaurant Week
> 
> 
> Whether it is a place that has never been tried or the area’s newest hot spot, Restaurant Week is the best way to dine your way through the Lowcountry!    The chamber’s 15th annual Restaurant Week is back for you to enjoy a price-fix menu from some new spots or old favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hiltonheadisland.org



I looked at the website but can’t tell how this works.  Can you give an explanation?


----------



## Superchief

Quilter said:


> I looked at the website but can’t tell how this works.  Can you give an explanation?


I noticed the website has changed since I posted. Here is the current link with dates and details.








						Restaurant Week
					

Whether it is a place that has never been tried or the area’s newest hot spot, Restaurant Week is the best way to dine your way through the Lowcountry!    The chamber’s 15th annual Restaurant Week is back for you to enjoy a price-fix menu from some new spots or old favorites.




					www.hiltonheadisland.org
				




The restaurant list is much smaller and the links currently don't list any specials information, so I assume these will be updated as more information is provided. Last year, the special menus were listed when you  clicked on the restaurant link.

Ela's is currently offering their tasting menu through the end of Jan.


----------



## jme

We left Hilton Head on Sunday after two weeks, and we'll go back for another two weeks in February. 
We dined at several different places, 
but already I'm missing our favorite spot Santa Fe...... 
In 22 years of staying at Grande Ocean, our "home away from home", and dining at Santa Fe, 
it just never gets old!.......... in fact the more we go, the more we love BOTH. 
On our first night at Hilton Head, always and without fail, you'll find us at Santa Fe. 

So, the photos below show why I love it so much, and why I always tell friends that it's our favorite restaurant on the island:  
(note: I always get stuck on an entree for a couple of years, and then I change to another, but you could close your eyes and pick one----
they're all fantastic. Right now I'm stuck on the Blackened Redfish, before that it was the Cowboy Cut Ribeye, and before that
their signature Grouper (whose sauce is unique and unsurpassed. I didn't show their famous Painted Desert Soup, or the Lamb Chops, 
or the Chimichanga, or the............but trust me, it's all "to die for".)

*Appetizer: Mesquite Grilled Jumbo Shrimp w avocados/salsa, 
and their all-time best Salsa & Chips *(sorry, we had almost eaten the chips)




*Blackened Redfish*




*Beef Burrito (wife's favorite).... *(Shredded Beef Burrito or their Ribeye Burrito)
*

*


----------



## Superchief

jme said:


> We left Hilton Head on Sunday after two weeks, and we'll go back for another two weeks in February.
> We dined at several different places,
> but already I'm missing our favorite spot Santa Fe......
> In 22 years of staying at Grande Ocean, our "home away from home", and dining at Santa Fe,
> it just never gets old!.......... in fact the more we go, the more we love BOTH.
> On our first night at Hilton Head, always and without fail, you'll find us at Santa Fe.
> 
> So, the photos below show why I love it so much, and why I always tell friends that it's our favorite restaurant on the island:
> (note: I always get stuck on an entree for a couple of years, and then I change to another, but you could close your eyes and pick one----
> they're all fantastic. Right now I'm stuck on the Blackened Redfish, before that it was the Cowboy Cut Ribeye, and before that
> their signature Grouper (whose sauce is unique and unsurpassed. I didn't show their famous Painted Desert Soup, or the Lamb Chops,
> or the Chimichanga, or the............but trust me, it's all "to die for".)
> 
> *Appetizer: Mesquite Grilled Jumbo Shrimp w avocados/salsa,
> and their all-time best Salsa & Chips *(sorry, we had almost eaten the chips)
> View attachment 31290
> 
> *Blackened Redfish*
> View attachment 31288
> 
> *Beef Burrito (wife's favorite).... *(Shredded Beef Burrito or their Ribeye Burrito)
> *View attachment 31289*


Thanks for the update. We are heading there tomorrow for a carryout. I love the blackened redfish and painted desert soup and my brother likes the grouper. We'll enjoy it with a bottle of Petite Petite.


----------



## cissy

My favorite restaurant as well.  When you said you were missing it already,  I was afraid it had closed.  Whew!


----------



## Steve A

Popeyes Closed

_Article from Island Packet_

The restaurant at 15 Park Lane was the only Popeyes in Beaufort County and had been open a little more than five years. The franchise owner would not comment about specific reasons the restaurant closed, and calls and emails to corporate owner Restaurant Brands International went unanswered.

Bojangles and KFC both have locations in Bluffton, but to help fill the void left by the closure of the fast-food chain on Hilton Head, we turned to online review sites with the goal of finding some local options.

We can’t say which is the best fried chicken for everyone’s taste buds and this list isn’t comprehensive, but here are some restaurants worth trying.

*Lucky Rooster Kitchen and Bar*

Lucky Rooster, located at 841 William Hilton Parkway, lists half a fried chicken on its menu. It’s served with beer- and bacon-braised collard greens, mac and cheese, and a honey hot sauce. Call 843-681-3473.

For one reviewer on Trip Advisor, this fried chicken was a truly Southern experience:

Top of Form
Bottom of Form​“... My daughters and I enjoyed the fried chicken and now we understand why southerners love their fried chicken. Furthermore the mashed potatoes together with the fried chicken was heavenly.”

*Ruby Lee’s South*

Ruby Lee’s at 19 Dunnagans Alley gets high marks for atmosphere and live music from online reviewers in spite of an entertainment fee added to their bills. The menu includes fried chicken and waffles with hot pepper syrup and collard greens ($19.95), or diners can choose the two different fried chicken plates with sides like collards, cole slaw, fries and others ($22.92 or $19.95). Call 843-785-7825.

Here’s one reviewer who had a great meal, according to Trip Advisor:

“This was our first time - the entertainment was really good. Our food was really good - we had the 3 piece fried chicken with 2 sides. So yummy!”

*Annie O’s Kitchen*

Pop into Annie O’s, located at 124 Arrow Road, for a $15 Southern-fried chicken lunch plate, complete with your choice of sides. Or drop by in the evening for some Nashville hot chicken with a side, salad and biscuit for $18. Call 843-341-2664.

According to one reviewer on Yelp:

“I have no clue who Annie O is, but I thank her for making our Hilton Head trip tastier. I know it must be shocking to see a 5-star rating for a restaurant in a trendy vacation spot, but this place really hit me in all the right places (OW!).”

*One Hot Mama’s American Grill*

One Hot Mama’s fried chicken is smoked over a hickory fire, dipped in buttermilk and breaded before it goes into the fryer — special treatment that undoubtedly helped get the meal on Food Network’s “Extra Mile.” Includes two sides for $17.29. Located in Reilley’s Plaza on 7A-1 Greenwood Drive. Call 843-682-6262.

One Google reviewer said he could not wait to come back:

“Mama’s Smoked Fried Chicken was an absolute delight and I couldn’t believe my eyes when I found out this was one order. It is the crispiest fried chicken I’ve come across while still preserving the fluffiest meat underneath.”

*Chow Daddy’s*

Chow Daddy’s features fried chicken in several dishes, but the one that caught our eye was the smoked fried chicken bowl, a boneless, skinless breast served with sriracha aioli, fresh slaw and basmati rice for $17. It’s available at the restaurant located at 14-B Executive Park Road (call 843-842-2469) or at the Pickup Pop-up on Lighthouse Road in Sea Pines (call 843-671-2469). Bonus for those dining in Bluffton: It’s on the Chow Daddy’s menu there, too.

Here’s how a reviewer on Trip Advisor described it:

“The fried chicken bowl was recommended by my waitress, and although I prefer fish when I’m in HH, I decided to go with the recommendation. This was excellent. Moist on the inside, crispy on the outside with a light spicy sauce.”

*A Lowcountry Backyard Restaurant*

A Lowcountry Backyard, on 32 Palmetto Bay Road, serves up the “Bischick” — marinated chicken breast, breaded and fried, topped with gravy and paired with a biscuit. Comes with your choice of a side dish for $14.95. Call 843-785-9273.

The Bischick is popular with Google reviewers:

“I got the Bischick. Fried chicken on a biscuit covered with gravy. It was so delicious and filling!”

“We love it every time we come to town. The Bischick is as good as it gets. What’s not to love about a giant piece of fried chicken on a biscuit covered with gravy.”

*Palmetto Dunes General Store*

The Palmetto Dunes General Store at 1 Trent Jones Lane in Palmetto Dunes calls its secret recipe for fried chicken “world famous.” We’re not sure about that, but it’s certainly the place to stop if you want to pick up a great lunch and some extra supplies too. Call: 843-842-2507.

Here’s what a reviewer on Yelp had to say:

“Sounds strange that a general store would have decent food, but the back corner of this busy little store serves out tasty breakfasts and the best fried chicken on the island. Go on a bike ride and grab something to eat here or a coffee, soda, freeze drink. The entrance is lined with people eating on the porch watching tennis and bikers.”


----------



## pedro47

Thanks Steve A, for some outstanding suggestions for the best fried chicken on The Island.


----------



## Superchief

My SIL had fried chicken from SERG catering/carryout last week and said it was very good. My brother and I had salmon, which was also good. They offer several hot meals to go now, and are much busier than last year. The key lime pie is delicious.


----------



## jme

SERG Catering/Takeout






						Home
					

Home




					hiltonheadfoodtogo.com
				






			https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fc7132ec681c3d%3A0xf99a7b32b0f92907!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipPt5rfgqtWzvvh75A49VAJn6pdOV5KxJ8jrd9v1%3Dw354-h320-k-no!5sserg%20takeout%20kitchen%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipPt5rfgqtWzvvh75A49VAJn6pdOV5KxJ8jrd9v1&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwib4ejf-rfuAhVDpFkKHdssAJIQoiowCnoECBkQAw


----------



## Steve A

SERG to Offer Paid Leave to Hourly Employees

Good for them.

_From the Island Packet_

Hilton Head’s largest restaurant group, which employs about 1,200 people and operates more than a dozen restaurants, has a new policy that allows its employees, including those working part time, to accrue paid leave as they work.

The Southeastern Entertainment Restaurant Group (SERG) started the program Jan. 1. Hourly employees who have worked for SERG for at least one year will earn one hour of paid vacation time for every 40 hours they work.

Jordan Norris, a human resources manager at SERG, said 128 restaurant group employees are salaried and already earn paid leave.

According to a March 2020 report by the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics, only 39% of part-time civilian workers receive paid vacation, compared to 87% of full-time workers.

Robin DiPietro, director of the University of South Carolina’s International Institute for Foodservice Research and Education, said SERG’s move is fairly unique among small restaurant groups. She said some larger chains, including McDonalds and Starbucks, offer similar benefits.

DiPietro welcomed the move, saying it gives SERG a competitive advantage, which could help the company improve its employee base.

“This gives them a chance to really set themselves apart and create this higher bar,” DiPietro said.

It is unclear how common paid leave for hourly workers is on Hilton Head. An official from South Carolina’s Department of Employment and Workforce said employers do not report information about paid leave to the department.

An official with a local hiring agency said Hilton Head has struggled for years to maintain a large enough workforce, largely because workers lack affordable housing and reliable transportation.

And with staff in and out of work due to COVID, the pandemic has only exacerbated the staffing problem, said the official, who declined to be identified.

“I do think everybody’s preparing for the big push” going into the summer, he said. “It’s just really tough out there.”

Skylar Ganzel, a junior sous chef at Hilton Head’s WiseGuys, has been working for SERG for nearly four years and stands to benefit from the new program. The terms of her employment did not previously include paid time off.

“I didn’t know they were actually going to do it, or that they were actually going to do it so soon,” Ganzel said. “But with all that’s been happening over the last year and a half, everybody’s kind of generous right now.”


----------



## 5finny

Great job Marty
I was just in Hilton Head at Grande Ocean for two nights.
I didn't have much time to evaluate the restaurant scene but I was surprised (almost shocked) at how shut down it appeared.
I also noticed that in terms of a fresh fish market Barnacle Bill's was closed (but perhabs only for the two days I was there)
I will be returning to Grande Ocean for a short week in mid February
We will not be doing on site dining
Any suggestions for some, on island , good local seafood retaurant for takeout and also an alternate fresh fish market ?
Since I am doing take out, closer for the restaurant is better but the seafood market could be on or off island
Thanks


----------



## Barb

5finny said:


> Great job Marty
> I was just in Hilton Head at Grande Ocean for two nights.
> I didn't have much time to evaluate the restaurant scene but I was surprised (almost shocked) at how shut down it appeared.
> I also noticed that in terms of a fresh fish market Barnacle Bill's was closed (but perhabs only for the two days I was there)
> I will be returning to Grande Ocean for a short week in mid February
> We will not be doing on site dining
> Any suggestions for some, on island , good local seafood retaurant for takeout and also an alternate fresh fish market ?
> Since I am doing take out, closer for the restaurant is better but the seafood market could be on or off island
> Thanks


I live in Hilton Head.  There are 3 great options for fresh fish:  the stand on 278 just before the bridge is run by a family that's been there for years.  They carry fresh shrimp as well as fish.  It's always fresh.  Benny Hudson's seafood market is on Squire Pope Rd.  before you get to Hudson's restaurant.  It has a small sign, so look carefully for it.  Piggly Wiggly in Coligny plaza carries fish and has a good connection with the local fishermen.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Barb

5finny said:


> Great job Marty
> I was just in Hilton Head at Grande Ocean for two nights.
> I didn't have much time to evaluate the restaurant scene but I was surprised (almost shocked) at how shut down it appeared.
> I also noticed that in terms of a fresh fish market Barnacle Bill's was closed (but perhabs only for the two days I was there)
> I will be returning to Grande Ocean for a short week in mid February
> We will not be doing on site dining
> Any suggestions for some, on island , good local seafood retaurant for takeout and also an alternate fresh fish market ?
> Since I am doing take out, closer for the restaurant is better but the seafood market could be on or off island
> Thanks


The best new restaurants in Hilton Head are Nunzio's and Chez George.  They are both on New Orleans Rd.  They are expensive but wonderful...really gourmet.  Nunzio's has an earlybird dinner which is not publicized, but you can inquire when you call.  Reservations are a must at both.


----------



## SueDonJ

5finny said:


> Great job Marty
> I was just in Hilton Head at Grande Ocean for two nights.
> I didn't have much time to evaluate the restaurant scene but I was surprised (almost shocked) at how shut down it appeared.
> I also noticed that in terms of a fresh fish market Barnacle Bill's was closed (but perhabs only for the two days I was there)
> I will be returning to Grande Ocean for a short week in mid February
> We will not be doing on site dining
> Any suggestions for some, on island , good local seafood retaurant for takeout and also an alternate fresh fish market ?
> Since I am doing take out, closer for the restaurant is better but the seafood market could be on or off island
> Thanks



We like Bluffton Oyster Company off-island for fresh seafood, and also have been happy with the seafood counter in the Fresh Market mid-island on 278.


----------



## jme

SueDonJ said:


> We like *Bluffton Oyster Company *off-island for fresh seafood, and also have been happy
> with the seafood counter in the *Fresh Market* mid-island on 278.



What she said!


----------



## Superchief

We've been primarily ordering carryout and have been pleased with the job the restaurants have been doing with their seafood items. 
Santa Fe: Excellent Redfish and Grouper entrees. Almost as good as when dining there. They charge an additional 10% for carryout orders. (The painted desert soup still tasted great but looked more like modern art by the time we got it to our villa.)
Sea Grass Grille: Delicious  Grouper Piccata and sides.
SERG Group Carryout: Very good salmon, fresh, simply prepared with generous sides; (only available on Tuesday)
Scott's : Very disappointing, I had a very bad piece of fish (supposedly grouper), rubbery and with grissle, I think it was monk fish; My brother's piece was fine


----------



## SueDonJ

Superchief said:


> We've been primarily ordering carryout and have been pleased with the job the restaurants have been doing with their seafood items.
> Santa Fe: Excellent Redfish and Grouper entrees. Almost as good as when dining there. They charge an additional 10% for carryout orders. (The painted desert soup still tasted great but looked more like modern art by the time we got it to our villa.)
> *Sea Grass Grille:* Delicious  Grouper Piccata and sides.
> SERG Group Carryout: Very good salmon, fresh, simply prepared with generous sides; (only available on Tuesday)
> Scott's : Very disappointing, I had a very bad piece of fish (supposedly grouper), rubbery and with grissle, I think it was monk fish; My brother's piece was fine



I eat-in at restaurants very infrequently, Don and any guests we have more frequently than me, but the majority of the time we do take-out whether it's from a sub shop or a high-end restaurant. (Our overall preference is still to buy good ingredients and cook in.) The restaurant I bolded, Sea Grass Grille, is my favorite on the island for ambience and the one I'm more apt to join the group if that's where they decide to go. Don't know what it is about the place, if it's because our first visit was with company who are no longer with us or what, but it's just very comfortable yet still "a treat" that I really enjoy. I'm surprised it doesn't land on more people's list of favorites.

Due to COVID and our kids/grandkids needing us up here, we haven't been back home to Hilton Head since the spring. I'm so envious of all of you who are there, and can't wait to get back.


----------



## SueDonJ

Steve A said:


> ...
> 
> *Palmetto Dunes General Store*
> 
> The Palmetto Dunes General Store at 1 Trent Jones Lane in Palmetto Dunes calls its secret recipe for fried chicken “world famous.” We’re not sure about that, but it’s certainly the place to stop if you want to pick up a great lunch and some extra supplies too. Call: 843-842-2507.
> 
> Here’s what a reviewer on Yelp had to say:
> 
> “Sounds strange that a general store would have decent food, but the back corner of this busy little store serves out tasty breakfasts and the best fried chicken on the island. Go on a bike ride and grab something to eat here or a coffee, soda, freeze drink. The entrance is lined with people eating on the porch watching tennis and bikers.”



I second the PD General Store. Try to get there for lunch before all the laborers on the island because they've been known to empty the case. The chicken salad is delicious, even if you buy it at 9AM and stick it in the fridge at home for lunch.

****

Earlier in the thread somebody mentioned Gruby's Deli in the Fresh Market plaza. Yep, another good one to sneak in before the laborers and save for later! Can't tell you how many soup-and-sandwich suppers that we've disappointed ourselves by forgetting that it closes at 4.


----------



## Steve A

As a footnote to nothing and as a local HHI resident, we have not eaten inside a restaurant here since last February.


----------



## okw1

5finny said:


> Great job Marty
> I was just in Hilton Head at Grande Ocean for two nights.
> I didn't have much time to evaluate the restaurant scene but I was surprised (almost shocked) at how shut down it appeared.
> I also noticed that in terms of a fresh fish market Barnacle Bill's was closed (but perhabs only for the two days I was there)
> I will be returning to Grande Ocean for a short week in mid February
> We will not be doing on site dining
> Any suggestions for some, on island , good local seafood retaurant for takeout and also an alternate fresh fish market ?
> Since I am doing take out, closer for the restaurant is better but the seafood market could be on or off island
> Thanks


Get carry out from The Seashack!


----------



## Superchief

jme said:


> SERG Catering/Takeout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hiltonheadfoodtogo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fc7132ec681c3d%3A0xf99a7b32b0f92907!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipPt5rfgqtWzvvh75A49VAJn6pdOV5KxJ8jrd9v1%3Dw354-h320-k-no!5sserg%20takeout%20kitchen%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipPt5rfgqtWzvvh75A49VAJn6pdOV5KxJ8jrd9v1&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwib4ejf-rfuAhVDpFkKHdssAJIQoiowCnoECBkQAw
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31504


The Jamaican Jerk Chicken is fantastic but be sure to call early that day to reserve your order. It sells out fast. I also enjoyed chicken piccata and chicken marsala which are both available daily.


----------



## Superchief

SueDonJ said:


> I eat-in at restaurants very infrequently, Don and any guests we have more frequently than me, but the majority of the time we do take-out whether it's from a sub shop or a high-end restaurant. (Our overall preference is still to buy good ingredients and cook in.) The restaurant I bolded, Sea Grass Grille, is my favorite on the island for ambience and the one I'm more apt to join the group if that's where they decide to go. Don't know what it is about the place, if it's because our first visit was with company who are no longer with us or what, but it's just very comfortable yet still "a treat" that I really enjoy. I'm surprised it doesn't land on more people's list of favorites.
> 
> Due to COVID and our kids/grandkids needing us up here, we haven't been back home to Hilton Head since the spring. I'm so envious of all of you who are there, and can't wait to get back.


We agree. We ate there inside last year during restaurant week and had carryout a few weeks ago. Overall, we rated it our top overall for quality, service, and convenience. This reminds us of our favorite local restaurants that consistently provide excellent food, quality ingredients, caring and timely service, reasonably priced wines, and attract a loyal group of locals. Unlike many other restaurants, even the side dishes are well prepared and portioned. I think they keep the top selling items on the menu rather than just focusing on the current trendy foods. Also, you aren't paying extra for the 'adjectives'. The grouper piccata and tomato pie were outstanding and fresh on both occasions. It is a very  comforting and welcoming environment. 

This restaurant reminds us of our favorites in Cincinnati (Trio's) and Kansas City (Jasper's Marco Polo).


----------



## Fasttr

Steve A said:


> New Serg Restaurant [from Island Packet]
> 
> A new restaurant is coming to Hilton Head Island with four chefs at the helm and a focus on using ingredients from local farms.
> 
> Construction is underway for the Nectar Farm Kitchen, the Southeastern Entertainment Restaurant Group (SERG) announced on Friday. The restaurant will replace Marley’s Island Grille, which closed in September after 18 years operating on the south end of Hilton Head.
> 
> SERG originally planned to replace Marley’s with its restaurant-chain Giuseppi’s Pizza & Pasta House but decided to build a new restaurant.
> “We felt this was definitely a better fit,” said Ryan Larson, the director of marketing for SERG, “(and) attractive to people of all walks of life. We want this to be more of a year-round destination.”
> 
> Larson said the restaurant will serve breakfast, lunch and dinner. The chefs crafting the menu put an emphasis on sourcing their food from local farms. For example, Nectar Farm Kitchen will purchase eggs from Fili-West Farm in Vance and pork and chicken from Keegan Filion Farm in Walterboro.
> The menu at Nectar Farm Kitchen includes sweet potato pancakes, blue crab mac and root beer-braised short ribs, according to a news release.
> 
> The four chefs running the restaurant are Brad Blake, executive chef of Skull Creek Boathouse; Chris Carge, partner at SERG and chef; Orchid Paulmeier, chef at One Hot Mama’s and Food Network show contestant; and Nick Unangst, executive culinary director and senior partner at SERG.
> 
> SERG said the restaurant will open on Feb. 1, 2021, on Office Park Road near Sea Pines.


Gave Nectar Farm Kitchen (SERG group’s latest) a try last night.  Waitress said they had been opened 4 days.  Both my wife and I enjoyed it.  Some interesting menu items/pairings.  I had the blackened Carolina catfish dinner with bacon collards,  chow chow,  potlicker and Carolina gold rice.  Most of that I had no idea what it was, but it was really tasty.  I cleaned my plate.  ;-)    My wife had the coastal hospitality burger with bacon pepper jam, pimento cheese, and sesame seed bun.  She loved hers as well.  Definitely worth giving a try.  Menu looked great for breakfast as well.  Here’s a link to the menu.  https://nectarfarmkitchen.com/menu/


----------



## Steve A

As another footnote to nothing, every time we go over to Kroger to shop I stop at Giuseppi's to use the Community Strong VIP card, we purchased last year, to get 25% off. Its good to March 31. We keep the freezer full of pizza, lasagna, meatball sandwiches, and meatballs and spaghetti.


----------



## Steve A

*OKKO owner plans to open Hilton Head ramen, bubble tea spots | Hilton Head Island Packet 

Slurp’s up: Ramen, bubble tea spots planned for vacant Bi-Lo space on Hilton Head Island *

Anyone familiar with this chain? Any good? What does one eat at a ramen restaurant and what's bubble tea?

By Kate Hidalgo Bellows

February 21, 2021 05:00 AM

A JINYA Ramen location. Wei Zhu said he wants his location in Hilton Head to offer both outside and inside seating. Wei Zhu

Ramen, bubble tea lovers, rejoice: Two popular national franchises specializing in the delicacies may arrive in Hilton Head by December.

On Thursday, Wei Zhu, the owner of hibachi and sushi restaurant OKKO and several other Asian fusion restaurants in the area, announced plans to open locations of JINYA Ramen and Kung Fu Tea in Port Royal Plaza’s former Bi-Lo space. Neither chain currently has any South Carolina outposts, although Kung Fu Tea is slated to open Fort Mill and Greenville locations soon.

Zhu also plans to open an independent Cajun seafood restaurant, Angry Crab, in the space.

The restaurants would occupy 40% of the former Bi-Lo space; the other 60% was taken over by Planet Fitness after the grocery store went out of business in 2019.

Zhu noted he needs approval from the town to build out the space, which he hopes to receive by March so that construction can begin in April. He estimates the project would cost $1.6 million.

The plaza has received significant attention recently after a developer submitted, then withdrew, a request to rezone the old Sam’s Club building so it could be converted into storage units. The plan was strongly rebuked by town council members and community members, with some saying the 70,729-square-foot property would be better used for affordable housing.

But Zhu said he’s confident the restaurants will be received well on the island — he says that when tourists from major cities come to Hilton Head, they crave ramen and bubble tea, which are more widely available in metropolitan areas.

“We have a huge market for the tourists here,” Zhu said. “People from Atlanta, from Charlotte, from Florida — if you look at those cities, they all have ramen noodle and bubble tea.”

Angry Crab, he said, will be similar to his Bluffton restaurant Hook and Reel, which serves up seafood boils, oysters and po’ boys.

JINYA Ramen ladles classics, such as tonkotsu ramen — pork broth with pork belly and thin noodles — as well as multiple vegan and vegetarian options, including the spicy, creamy vegan ramen and the vegetable soup ramen. And Kung Fu Tea, with more than 300 locations nationwide, has gathered a cult following for its customizable bubble tea offerings and fruity flavors.

If the ramen and bubble tea combo is a success, he said he would like to open franchises in Charleston or Savannah.

“So far, we have almost 500 comments on Facebook,” Zhu said of the announcement. “I think people like it. When I look at that many reviews, I ‘m really shocked. I feel much more confident. I think ramen noodles would be popular here.”

A bowl of JINYA Ramen. Wei Zhu


----------



## Big Matt

FYI, Relish has awesome Ramen.


----------



## JIMinNC

New dining option on HHI, in the former location of Gusto on 278. Just saw an article on the Island Packet, but it is probably behind their paywall, so I've included links to the article and the restaurant web site.

https://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article250141099.html?ac_cid=DM412319&ac_bid=-161945281

https://www.lulukitchenhhi.com


----------



## jme

GREAT addition Jim, many thanks.....we'll be there at HH in early April, so we'll see if it has opened yet.
I'm still mourning the loss of Gusto, but this one sounds like it should please a lot of folks,
the newest trendy spot I'll say....hope it does well.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but Quarterdeck at the Lighthouse in Sea Pines is undergoing a major renovation.  Last open date was February 13th.


----------



## KProuty

@jme I just want to thank you for this list! We love going to offbeat places, and so far this week we have dined at

Skull Creek Boathouse (takeout) (family style sushi bowl takeout) Yum, yum, (mom had crab soup that we got and put in our cooler on our way down through Ocean City. She doesn't like sushi.)
Skull Creek Dockside (eat outside, we had the best table in the place outside, we were able to reserve on Open Table) everything was exceptional and they don't rush you,
Annie O's (THE CHICKEN HERE IS UNBELIEVABLY GOOD! THE MOST MOIST CHICKEN WE HAVE EVER HAD!),
*I say tuggers should give Annie O's some love to keep it around. *We went there this last Tuesday for lunch and we were just about the only people in the place. My mom, who is 88 said, "are you sure we should eat here?" It was on Marty's list, plus it was backed up by good TripAdvisor reviews. She came out a real fan. Of course, I put a glowing review on TripAdvisor. It is in a strip mall in the back so you have to LOOK for it.

Nectar Farm Kitchen (Serg group, right night to Marley's Shrimp and Burger, they share the same restroom at Marley's.) Good meal. Servers were exceptional. Drinks fabulous. Mom LOVED the corn bread appetizer with all the fixings. The chocolate cake is to die for. I had the meatloaf (mom tasted it and said it was too spicy). Ham slice on top was a bit salty for my taste but good. Mom loved her short ribs. Hubby had seafood.
Serg Takeout Kitchen when mom had her leftovers and hubby and I didn't. He had the pizza and a salad, I had the salmon. Pizza was good, but not the best pizza we have eaten. Salmon was good too. It fit with what we were doing.
Tonight is Santa Fe, Saturday is Ombra. _Friday is Savannah. Anyone have any suggestions?_
We also went to the Farmer's Market that happens here on Tuesday mornings right before you get to the Coastal Discovery Museum. There is a German woman there who makes bread. It is FABULOUS! We got a German Army Rye bread because it was one of her last loafs left and we like different. It didn't have the rye seeds in it and wasn't overly rye tasting, but it was great. Have had it for breakfast every day at Barony.
_*I know this isn't a restaurant thing, but we booked the graveyard tour that happens on Tuesdays. Review here. I think tuggers would love it! https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...oleum-Hilton_Head_South_Carolina.html?m=19905 _


----------



## jme

KProuty said:


> @jme I just want to thank you for this list! We love going to offbeat places, and so far this week we have dined at
> 
> Skull Creek Boathouse (takeout) (family style sushi bowl takeout) Yum, yum, (mom had crab soup that we got and put in our cooler on our way down through Ocean City. She doesn't like sushi.)
> Skull Creek Dockside (eat outside, we had the best table in the place outside, we were able to reserve on Open Table) everything was exceptional and they don't rush you,
> Annie O's (THE CHICKEN HERE IS UNBELIEVABLY GOOD! THE MOST MOIST CHICKEN WE HAVE EVER HAD!),
> *I say tuggers should give Annie O's some love to keep it around. *We went there this last Tuesday for lunch and we were just about the only people in the place. My mom, who is 88 said, "are you sure we should eat here?" It was on Marty's list, plus it was backed up by good TripAdvisor reviews. She came out a real fan. Of course, I put a glowing review on TripAdvisor. It is in a strip mall in the back so you have to LOOK for it.
> 
> Nectar Farm Kitchen (Serg group, right night to Marley's Shrimp and Burger, they share the same restroom at Marley's.) Good meal. Servers were exceptional. Drinks fabulous. Mom LOVED the corn bread appetizer with all the fixings. The chocolate cake is to die for. I had the meatloaf (mom tasted it and said it was too spicy). Ham slice on top was a bit salty for my taste but good. Mom loved her short ribs. Hubby had seafood.
> Serg Takeout Kitchen when mom had her leftovers and hubby and I didn't. He had the pizza and a salad, I had the salmon. Pizza was good, but not the best pizza we have eaten. Salmon was good too. It fit with what we were doing.
> Tonight is Santa Fe, Saturday is Ombra. _Friday is Savannah. Anyone have any suggestions?_
> We also went to the Farmer's Market that happens here on Tuesday mornings right before you get to the Coastal Discovery Museum. There is a German woman there who makes bread. It is FABULOUS! We got a German Army Rye bread because it was one of her last loafs left and we like different. It didn't have the rye seeds in it and wasn't overly rye tasting, but it was great. Have had it for breakfast every day at Barony.
> _*I know this isn't a restaurant thing, but we booked the graveyard tour that happens on Tuesdays. Review here. I think tuggers would love it! https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...oleum-Hilton_Head_South_Carolina.html?m=19905 _



THANKS so much.  Always glad to hear.
I've been trying to complete my update of HH restaurants but I'm not yet done. Work has gotten in the way, so apologies to those expecting one.
Hope you like Santa Fe---it's our all-time favorite restaurant on the island.  The Grouper is one of their signature items and nobody does it like they do, and the Cowboy Cut Ribeye is the best steak on the island. Lately I've been stuck on the Blackened Redfish...wow. 
Ombra might be the best restaurant on the island....food and service are superb, and the atmosphere is wonderful. Mostly locals there except for discriminating "visitors" who know about it.
We like Mellow Mushroom for pizza...hard to beat.

Savannah = Olde Pink House...


			https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fb9e64505b0ac9%3A0xa76c02195651277b!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipOJl59g3gfXhoXs4-FJnp0YqrgnG66xiHEliz_I%3Dw426-h320-k-no!5solde%20pink%20house%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipOJl59g3gfXhoXs4-FJnp0YqrgnG66xiHEliz_I&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwirxM-Hu7fwAhUSHc0KHZDNCukQoiowJHoECEMQAw
		


Enjoy


----------



## vail

Everyone has their own idea's.
Personally I like Nunzio's.
I think that is the best Italian food on the Island.

The new covered deck is a fabulous improvement for those of us that like to dine outdoors.
Ombra's outdoor experience is lacking as you are dining on a sidewalk.
I even like the food better at Nunzio's.


----------



## SueDonJ

JIMinNC said:


> New dining option on HHI, in the former location of Gusto on 278. Just saw an article on the Island Packet, but it is probably behind their paywall, so I've included links to the article and the restaurant web site.
> 
> https://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article250141099.html?ac_cid=DM412319&ac_bid=-161945281
> 
> https://www.lulukitchenhhi.com



I'm hearing from a few neighbors that this new one, Lulu's Kitchen, is very, very good. As of a couple weeks ago they hadn't yet gotten their liquor license extended to Sunday Brunch but it's in the works and should be in place anytime.

Any word yet on what will be going into the Bonefish Grill space in that same Fresh Market plaza?

Our daughter and son-in-law celebrated his birthday at The Sage Room and loved it, although they and the neighbors say that it's weird how it's in the back of a building with very little signage (which is saying something considering HHI has limited signage all over) and the dining room itself is small. But most important, the food is good and they package take-home very well if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## jont

I second Marty's choice of Olde Pink House in Savannah. Its an outstanding restaurant with great ambience.


----------



## JIMinNC

jme said:


> I'm still mourning the loss of Gusto,



Marty, looks like your mourning can stop. Gusto appears to have re-opened in a new location, in Sea Turtle Marketplace on 278.

https://gustohiltonhead.com


----------



## aka Julie

What’s the status of Wiseguys?


----------



## Fasttr

aka Julie said:


> What’s the status of Wiseguys?


Fully operational with indoor and outdoor dining.


----------



## jme

JIMinNC said:


> Marty, looks like your mourning can stop. Gusto appears to have re-opened in a new location, in Sea Turtle Marketplace on 278.
> 
> https://gustohiltonhead.com



'Scuse my French, but HOT DAMN!

I'm extremely happy about that...matter of fact I'm ecstatic.
We truly enjoyed that place, and you can bet we'll be heading there as soon as we can.
Strangely enough we don't have plans to be back at Hilton Head until the last week of August.
Our daughter just had her second child, a boy this time (and our second grandchild), and since they live about 3 minutes away, 
we had cancelled all our summer HH plans in order to help them out...imagine a 2-yo and a newborn----they need help, lol!

JIMinNC, gracious thanks for thinking of me.
You definitely made my day! I'm heading upstairs to tell my wife Mona about it---she'll be equally excited.
Wow, can't believe it.
We adore Santa Fe, and we also adored Gusto.

Say, because of your thoughtfulness, if you can tolerate Italian food, how about you guys joining us for dinner at Gusto
one evening when we're back at HH, naturally my treat.  Or anyplace else.


----------



## jont

jme said:


> 'Scuse my French, but HOT DAMN!
> 
> I'm extremely happy about that...matter of fact I'm ecstatic.
> We truly enjoyed that place, and you can bet we'll be heading there as soon as we can.
> Strangely enough we don't have plans to be back at Hilton Head until the last week of August.


I don’t believe that for a second! I’m sure Marty is in his car making a beeline to Gusto as I write this


----------



## JIMinNC

jme said:


> Say, because of your thoughtfulness, if you can tolerate Italian food, how about you guys joining us for dinner at Gusto
> one evening when we're back at HH, naturally my treat.  Or anyplace else.



Marty, we would love to join you for dinner when we both are on the island, and no need to treat. Would love to meet you guys. And Italian food is one of our favorites! We hope to be on the island quite a bit over the next few months. We can go anytime now that we have our condo, so I'm sure we can make it happen.


----------



## Luvtoride

Marty,did you see this article about Pool Bar Jim (I’m sure you have)?









						Frozen Assets
					

ICONIC ‘POOL BAR’ JIM SHOWCASES BUSINESS SAVVY Don’t let Jim “Pool Bar Jim” Lisenby’s laid-back demeanor and permanent smile fool you: behind




					hiltonheadmonthly.com
				




How is he doing there? Sounds like a success as always. 
Where is the SeaCrest? 

Hope all is well. 

Brian 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jme

Luvtoride said:


> Marty,did you see this article about Pool Bar Jim (I’m sure you have)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frozen Assets
> 
> 
> ICONIC ‘POOL BAR’ JIM SHOWCASES BUSINESS SAVVY Don’t let Jim “Pool Bar Jim” Lisenby’s laid-back demeanor and permanent smile fool you: behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hiltonheadmonthly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is he doing there? Sounds like a success as always.
> Where is the SeaCrest?
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



SeaCrest is adjacent to the Coligny Public Beach Access area, and Pool Bar Jim's is near the oceanfront pool---it's quite nice.









						Sea Crest · Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
					

Hilton Head Island, SC 29928




					goo.gl


----------



## Big Matt

If you want to go to PBJ you can just walk up from the beach, but if you drive, he has reserved parking spaces at the Sea Crest.  The signage is pretty decent directing you where to go.


----------



## jme

Update coming soon. Gotta work out some kinks.


----------



## Fasttr

jme said:


> Update coming soon. Gotta work out some kinks.


We like kinky.


----------



## jont

I thinks he means “The Kinks”

Save me, save me
Save me from this squeeze
I've got a big fat momma tryin' to break me
And I love to live so pleasantly
Live this life of luxury
Lazing on a sunny afternoon
In the summertime, in the summertime
In the summertime


----------



## jme

jont said:


> I thinks he means “The Kinks”
> 
> Save me, save me
> Save me from this squeeze
> I've got a big fat momma tryin' to break me
> And I love to live so pleasantly
> Live this life of luxury
> Lazing on a sunny afternoon
> In the summertime, in the summertime
> In the summertime



don't talk about my momma........


----------



## jont

jme said:


> don't talk about my momma........


She didn’t let you grow up to become a cowboy, did she?
Let em become dentists and architects and such.


----------



## jme

jont said:


> *She didn’t let you grow up to become a cowboy, did she?*
> Let em become dentists and architects and such.



Well, sorta.........I'm riding that Marriott bucking bronco, just holding on for dear life. 
Lost my hat, lost my mind, but still got my boots and spurs on.................


----------



## jont

jme said:


> Well, sorta.........I'm riding that Marriott bucking bronco, just holding on for dear life.
> Lost my hat, lost my mind, but still got my boots and spurs on.................


Hence your love of the Santa Fe Cowboy Cut Ribeye. 
giddy up


----------



## jme

jont said:


> Hence your love of the Santa Fe Cowboy Cut Ribeye.
> giddy up



Must be it!!!!!

Who could turn down a perfectly grilled 42 oz masterpiece?  Not me.

That's what my last one was 3 weeks ago, 42 oz per Chef Dave, and I ate every last bit, and gave the bone to the server for his dog.
(I thought the server was gonna tip ME!)

Chef Dave always smiles real big as my Cowboy Cut Ribeye is being brought to the table. It's become a ritual, great fun.
BTW, it's the best steak on the island, bar none, because I've had them all......very good, mind you, but not like Santa Fe's.



P.S.....other great steaks can be found at  Vine, Ela's, Crane's Tavern, CQ's, Sage Room, The Studio, The Pearl, Wise Guys, Sunset Grille.


----------



## cissy

Haha... that would be 8 meals for me.


----------



## jme

.

*Dedicated to all those who own, or are employed by, or have been employed by, the many fine *
*restaurants on Hilton Head Island. You deserve our thanks and our sincere gratitude for all you do, 
and have done, throughout this most challenging time while enduring the Coronavirus pandemic. 
We stand with you as we go forward, never knowing what can and will happen. We do also 
continually acknowledge the enjoyment and enrichment that you bring to our lives. *
*Thank you. May God bless us all. *


*HILTON HEAD RESTAURANT GUIDE*
*Updated August 2021** by Marty (jme)*


This is my personal list and reflects my own opinion.
The list is not meant to be exhaustive, as I’ve only listed places that meet my criteria.

IMPORTANT: Reservations are highly recommended, even days ahead. I like to use Open Table or Resy for online reservations
because they're easy. Check to see which service your restaurant of choice uses, if any. Your resort *concierge* can also help.
Also, Marriott has an exclusive arrangement with several restaurants for CALL AHEAD through the resort concierge only, when
regular reservations are not accepted. The restaurant only allots a few call ahead tables each day, so have your concierge call
early in the day to secure your table. This priceless service usually allows seating within 10 minutes of arrival.
If you see the “SERG” designation by a restaurant’s name, it’s managed by the SERG restaurant group, and you’ll have the
knowledge that these are consistently outstanding restaurants, and all could be said to fall into my favorites list because
they’re all good.

FRONT DESKS (ask for concierge desk)
Grande Ocean……(843) 686-7343
Barony……………...(843) 342-1608
Surfwatch……….…(843) 363-3400

Also pick up any Menu Guide from the lobby racks to peruse
individual restaurant menus that might look good.




*TRADITIONAL SEAFOOD:

Skull Creek Boathouse *(SERG)…. a favorite of locals and visitors alike—great for couples, small groups, large groups, or families.
Known for its huge menu variety of consistently delicious seafood and more. Probably THE most popular seafood place on the island.
Inside and outside dining (outside is open air, not covered, with fans in summer). Outside has a nice inland waterway view and
is fairly close to the waterway, and any sunset that happens is very enjoyable from there over the water/through the trees.
There are two bar areas, one inside & one and out, and both are first come, first served. Bar/chairs in, hightop/chairs out.
[Hint: If you’re a couple or group of 4 and didn’t have call ahead seating (shame on you), and face a 1-2 hour wait, AND don’t mind
a hightop meal, walk out back and strike a “ next-up” deal with someone to surrender their table to you after they’re finished,
and of course buy the guy a drink. You’ll have made a great deal there.] Marriott Concierge call-ahead seating is a MUST here for
any night, any season. Another tip—if parking is horrendous and vehicles are lined up looking, use the Valet parking and keep
driving forward until you get to the restaurant entrance area, there’s a Valet podium there—use it and for $2 you can basically
get out and walk in…it’s worth it.
https://www.skullcreekboathouse.com/ * <<<<<<

Skull Creek Dockside* (SERG)……a sister restaurant to Boathouse above, and located immediately adjacent to it. They share an
inland waterway view that is very nice. Menu is completely different so they are complementary rather than competing. Dockside only
opened in late 2017 but has developed a huge following and is very popular in its own right. Inside and Outside dining (outside is covered).
FWIW, there are more large booths at Dockside. Parking lot is huge and is shared with another restaurant, so if you have a guest
who has difficulty walking, take them close to the entrance and go back to park.
Website: https://www.docksidehhi.com/
Dinner menu:  https://www.docksidehhi.com/dinner *<<<<<<


Fishcamp at Broad Creek*……Opened in 2016, a small gem of a place, on the banks of the inland waterway on Simmons Rd,
a couple of miles south of Old Oyster Factory off Marshland Rd. Nice menu of seafood items and more. Interesting history of
building and location.  Inside and outside dining. Inside booths/tables, Outside has expansive decks on either side of large
bar area (TVs all around). One deck covered, other has tables/umbrellas. Always fun, energetic vibe always present.
No reservations outside (first come, first served), but reservations accepted for inside. More of an upscale seafood place.
One of Hilton Head’s most popular restaurants, so book way ahead. Parking lot under trees on dirt lot, and it fills up completely each
evening, so ride around until something opens. Has kids’ menu items, but geared toward adults. Yard games ongoing outside.
Website: http://www.fishcamphhi.com/ *<<<<<<*
Location: https://goo.gl/maps/wsg47G8oDU62

*Old Oyster Factory*....popular seafood restaurant, family friendly, large groups welcomed, huge beautiful building with very
attractive knotty pine interior/high exposed beams. Nice atmosphere, always busy, huge menu and widely varied selections.
Probably has the most stunning marsh views you’ll ever see. Inside dining, outside dining when weather permits.
“OK" to good food, but not great seafood, and has received some recent inconsistent reviews, so be advised despite it’s popularity. 
Still very good service, but hope the Chef steps it up a bit.  Has great T-shirts.
 Concierge call ahead seating highly recommended. Best tables for marsh views are main level and
straight back. Been around many years, always a hit. (Please pass the hushpuppies.)
http://www.oldoysterfactory.com/ *<<<<<<

Kenny B’s*….beyond casual and fun, truly great seafood, lots of choices. Family owned and family run. Cajun theme and some
dishes are, but mostly it’s traditional items with only a light Cajun flair…..but everything’s delicious. These people can cook.
A lesser-known spot but a real gem. Always busy—you’ll walk in door and get in the long line at the counter to order and pay first.
Tables will always open up, so waits are minimal. Inside/outside dining. One of the best breakfast spots you’ll ever find, but the big
surprise to most is that it has fantastic seafood and the dinner menu is extensive. Great for take-out too.....Good value.
We dine here every trip.
http://www.eatatkennybs.com/ *<<<<<<

Black Marlin Bayside Grill & Hurricane Bar* (SERG)……nice place, relaxed setting…..good solid traditional seafood restaurant with
large menu. Indoor booths/tables, outside patio tables under cover. Nice brunch on weekends only. Family friendly, and large groups
are welcomed. Consistently good food and good service…… Outside area great for drinks and conversation under the oaks.
http://blackmarlinhhi.com/ * <<<<<<

Crazy Crab* ....(2 locations)….prefer the Jarvis Creek location along Hwy 278 just past the merging of the Cross Island Pky & Wm Hilton Pky.
Great fun in a most casual setting and atmosphere…..large building has indoor/outdoor dining, and the very popular outdoor covered
bar area has lots of tables, and many will already be taken. Exceptional marsh views off the back porch where you can also dine outdoors.
Lively crowd every night, people coming and going nonstop…..gets busy early, so make reservations days ahead. Huge menu & good basic
seafood, good service. Great for families who want to satisfy everyone. Reasonable prices, good value.
http://thecrazycrab.com/crazy-crab-j...od-restaurant/ *<<<<<<

Hudson’s Seafood on the Docks*…..Beyond casual, has all the traditional seafood items on their multi-page menu. Definitely the oldest
seafood spot on the island going back to 1968, and very popular with tourists. Lots of tables inside multiple large rooms, so lots of groups
and large family meals are served here. Modest, unremarkable decor, nothing fancy, but always packed with hungry folks, so go early.
Food & service can often be average at times, but it never diminishes the crowd or the enthusiasm. A good value.
Website/menu: http://www.hudsonsonthedocks.com/hudsons-dinner-menu/ *<<<<<< 

Captain Woody’s Bar & Grill*……(Hilton Head & Bluffton locations)….a very, very casual grill & bar which has sustained its place as a
popular go-to spot for great traditional seafood & large portions of it. Locals love it. Add a few great drinks & some conversation,
and it’s a fun night out.
Website: https://www.captainwoodys.com/
Menus: https://www.captainwoodys.com/menus/lunch-dinner.html *<<<<<<

Salty Dog Cafe*……very popular seafood/sandwich/burger spot in Sea Pines’ South Beach village area. It’s like a harbor with lots of
quaint shops. Don’t miss the 2 huge, gorgeous parrots. For lunch or dinner, indoor dining & one of the island’s best outdoor dining areas…..
both stay crowded……outside tables under umbrellas, and frequent live entertainment outside in evening. Truly a fun evening to just
hang out and enjoy having no agenda. Always fun to walk around and check it all out too. Can’t miss the
Salty Dog T-shirt shop, just gotta do it. It’s one of the USA's most famous T-shirt and sweat shirt shops on the planet. Plentiful island seafood,
and the good times outside afterward are golden. Great family spot.
http://saltydog.com/ *<<<<<<

The Sea Shack*…….a hole-in-the-wall place located off Pope Ave along the Executive Park Rd. loop, about midway around. Always fresh
seafood for dining in or take-out. Inside dining tables are a scant few, & you'll wait outside until yours comes up. Inside it’s bare ugly walls
and absolutely nothing to see. Regardless, it’s stays extremely busy, cars coming and going, and the awesome seafood will make up for
the lack of a nice sit-down spot. A well-known spot for everyone on the island who doesn’t need glam meals out. As one ad says,
“Unpretentious blue-walled eatery where simple seafood plates are ordered at the counter.”  Enjoy..... (and you will).
https://sites.google.com/view/theseashack/ *<<<<<<


***********************************************************************************************************************************************




FINE DINING:* (varied menus, all different but all special, and all consistently great)
( **** *= Stands Alone)
( **** = Really Fine Dining)
( *** = Fine Dining )
……………………All are not necessarily in any ranked order, although it may seem so. My Top 5 or Top 10 are simply denoted
as residing within that group of 5 (therefore all 5 could be thought of as "different and equal”).

*Vine****……frequently touted by the most discriminating diners as Hilton Head’s finest and most elegant restaurant.
Expensive, but a perfect spot for the most special of occasions. Call the restaurant directly for reservations and they will respond back
and book your table. Inside and outside dining. Located on back corner of the Coligny Circle shops just slightly removed from
N Forest Beach Drive...Not the greatest location, BUT once inside you’re royalty. It’s very small, intimate, and wonderfully romantic,
and everything will be impressive…..they know what they’re doing. Food and service are above & beyond.
I’m going to give it my #1 rating as THE top restaurant on the island, and it’s well deserved.
So, it’s firmly established in my *Top 5*-1 restaurants on the island. (I'm not always a fan of numerical rankings, as every establishment
is different and special in its own way, but I must do that here to make a statement on Vine's behalf.)
Not for kids, they aren’t even allowed.  I totally understand that policy, so I think in this very small niche it's appropriate. Their mission
simply involves their dedication to the enjoyment of guests who appreciate the best dining experience possible, so children might be
a distraction from that end. Also not recommended for anyone who is anything other than a discriminating diner.
https://www.facebook.com/Vine-Hilton-Head-island-230127114114301/ *<<<<<<<<<

The Sage Room***……very fine dining but still very casual. Highly rated and popular hidden gem, frequented by the most
discriminating locals and guests. Cozy & romantic with exceptional, creative food and great service, with a small intimate bistro feel.
Nice vibrant bar area is very popular, and frequently serves as the “Chef’s Table” (book ahead!!)…
Reservations a must, several days ahead. Located off Pope Avenue near/behind the new Courtyard Hotel (see map below).
Definitely in my *Top 5*-2 restaurants on island. (4-top table # 31). Not for kids.
https://www.thesageroom.com/
Map: https://goo.gl/maps/xMk8Vp6YzZ82 *<<<<<<

Ombra Cucina Italiana***….. very fine dining authentic Italian, but also many other menu choices…sort of expensive, but a most
memorable evening. Beautiful elegant decor, wonderful romantic ambiance, with perfect low lighting, great service, amazing food
and an excellent wine list. Yes, all of that, and actually more, it’s special. My definitive pick for the very best Italian.
Absolutely in my *Top 5*-3 restaurants on the island. (tables #20-23). Not for kids.
http://www.ombrahhi.com/ *<<<<<<

Ela’s on the Water***….. located in Shelter Cove Marina down at the far end closest to Harbour Club. A truly wonderful place, and
everything is executed perfectly. Dining is on second floor overlooking harbor & boats, other direction is the inland waterway as you
look to harbor entrance. Great sunsets. Truly elegant and imho, the most romantic spot on the island. Exceptional food (fish & steaks
are as good as it gets), with superb, attentive service by longtime professionals. Three special booths & many great tables.
Awesome food and wine, coupled with gorgeous views all come together to make for a fabulous, memorable experience.
A great special occasion choice. For the last two years in a row it was the choice for co-celebrations of our own anniversary
and that of another couple who are our best friends and who also joined us both times. All our memories there are special.
Again, in my *Top 5*-4 restaurants on the island.  Not for kids.
http://www.elasgrille.com/ *<<<<<<

Crane’s Tavern***……a traditional steak and seafood tavern. Delicious food and superb service, and a quiet, relaxed, romantic evening
in a cozy, casual, yet elegant comfort zone like no other at Hilton Head. Mostly locals who know great food. Everything is delicious and
it's all served at precisely the proper temperature.  We go there often, and even our 30-something children love it.
Made it into my *Top 5*-5 list for their consistency and their persistent efforts.
https://www.cranestavern.com/ * <<<<<<

The Pearl***…..located in Old Town Bluffton. Small charming cottage with inside dining or wonderful tables outside on covered front porch.
Torches lit at night outside, can hear live guitar player whether inside or out…..music perfectly done, not overbearing but very appropriate.
One of the most romantic evenings you’ll have anywhere. Tables #71, 70, 72 outside….(oh yeah!)  Great food, great service, it’s an enjoyable
& memorable evening--- really a special, unique place.
Sister restaurant to Ela’s. Knocking on the door for my Top 5 list, but definitely in the *Top 10*-6.   Not for kids.
http://www.thepearlbluffton.com/ *<<<<<<

CQ’s***………fine dining in a cozy, romantic but casual atmosphere. Been around since 1970, and always highly rated. Sometimes
it seems to get lost among the myriad of great restaurants on the island, but it has remained consistently good and flies under the radar.
Still a favorite among locals. Located in Harbour Town immediately adjacent to Marriott’s Harbour Club, and walkable from anywhere in
Harbour Town. Has three small rooms—2 booths & several half-booths. Larger tables in back room. Great food & service. Nicely varied menu,
with several fish options and good steaks, chops. We prefer the middle room where the booths or half-booths are. One of our favorites
for a low-key, casual, but always enjoyable meal. *Top 10*-7.
Website: https://www.cqsrestaurant.com/ *<<<<<<

Michael Anthony's Cucina Italiana***……a very fine-dining Italian restaurant for a long time. Exceptional food and superb service,
it’s all it’scracked up to be. Wide variety of authentic Italian dishes, and even the simplest is divine. A most cozy, romantic ambiance in low light,
like it should be.Reservations WELL in advance, I’d say at least a week to make sure. Request downstairs dining…..location, location.
They do have booths, and imho they’re the spot to be for a relaxed, quiet, and special evening…. a *Top 10*-8 choice. Not for kids.
http://www.michael-anthonys.com/ *<<<<<<

May River Grill**....located in Old Town Bluffton, not far from off-island bridge. WORTH THE TRIP and one of our favorites.
Not for kids. Popular with locals, and not touristy. Highly varied menu with specials nightly---great food, wine, service. Bistro-like,
romantic but with their undeniable energetic ambiance, and really fun. Everyone is having a great time and enjoying the
experience, a sign of a well-run restaurant. Don’t let the small strip plaza location fool you.
Wonderful steaks, seafood, fish, duck, veal, chicken, pork chop, and more. *Top 10*-9.
Dinner Menu:  http://www.mayrivergrill.com/#!dinner-menu/cxnc *<<<<<<*
Location:
15-18 min from approx mid-HH Island. (Minimize the map's upper box and the lower thumbnail strip for better viewing. ZOOM if needed.)
https://goo.gl/maps/iGytT71s1WTPteSw5 *<<<<<<

Alfred’s* *….. a newcomer to my list, despite being around a long time. Previous owner established his niche, and served a small
percentage of dedicated locals, and always with excellence. New owners (one worked there previously) have continued that calling,
and it is very good. It’s still small and intimate, although not fancy, but as always the food is excellent and the service very good.
Dishes are served appropriately regarding temperatures, and all is done right. It’s a low key, casual but superb meal. Located behind
Santa Fe and Sea Grass Grille off Hwy 278. Easy to walk right past it, but worth looking for.
An ad says “German" restaurant, but the German items are few but awesome. The Italian items are great too. * Top 10*-10.
https://www.alfredshhi.com/ *<<<<<<*
https://www.alfredshhi.com/menu

*The Studio***.....very fine dining, interesting & intriguing mix of fine food & visual art. Walls abound with outstanding works of art.
Expensive but consistently superb. Highly rated. A favorite of locals……Definitely not for kids.
http://www.studiodining.com/ *<<<<<<

Santa Fe**... (my wife’s and my personal favorite restaurant on the island—always our first evening out when we arrive.)
"Fine dining” atmosphere but still casual and comfortable. It’s like coming home. We love the window tables in back room/right side
near Chef Dave's grill.
Menu has Southwestern flair and all dishes are unique, and you’ll never get that flavor anywhere else. Close your eyes and pick, it will
be delicious. Signature dishes: Grouper (guaranteed amazing), Pork Tenderloin, Burrito, Cowboy Cut Ribeye (best steak on island,
hands down, and I know the other 4 great places, too), Outrageous Chimichanga, Lamb Chops, and the unparalleled
and world-famous Painted Desert Soup.
[Since it’s our favorite restaurant on the island, I’m giving it an "honorable mention" in my *Top 5-h* restaurants. I cannot ignore the
excellence of that place, and the wonderful memories rekindled each time I walk through the door.]   Not really for kids, but items
available and they are welcomed. Say Hello to owner Marshall and Chef Dave, tell him Mona & Marty sent you!
http://www.santafehhi.com * <<<<<<

Nunzio**….opened in 2019…..fine dining Italian, huge new construction building on New Orleans Rd with gorgeous interior.
Already a favorite and stays very busy. Food is excellent, service good. Will be a wonderful evening. (Note: my favorite Italian
restaurant on the island, however, is still Ombra. Ombra has a more cozy, elegant atmosphere, and the service is more attentive.
Simply a more enjoyable and relaxed, non-rushed evening, imho. Energy & lively conversation? Nunzio has that. Different strokes.)
https://nunziohhi.com/ *<<<<<<

Wiseguys**** (SERG group)...Fine dining atmosphere with consistently outstanding traditional items—steaks, fish/seafood, veal, lamb.
Always popular, always busy. Reservations several days ahead. Name suggests a casual lively spot but surprisingly it's a low-light,
white tablecloth kind of place for discriminating diners. Not for kids.
https://www.wiseguyshhi.com/ *<<<<<<

RedFish**....very popular with those who expect a great, yet fun, dining experience. A longtime spot for wonderful cuisine, great wines,
and a special evening with friends. Outstanding menu items in a chic bistro atmosphere. Great wait staff.
Romantic & refined while cozy & casual. Exceptional wine list. (OK, a Top 11, it deserves that.)  Not for kids.
http://www.redfishofhiltonhead.com/ *<<<<<<

LuLu Kitchen and Bar**…….a new cafe which already has a lot of buzz, and a lot of potential. Offering a new type of dining and cuisine
experience.  Wonderful modern interior & decor, awesome bar area, high quality seating at both booths and tables, menu is creative and
modern as well, interesting specialty items. Focusing on fresh ingredients, with vegan options available.  If they can survive “newness"
and address the kinks, I predict it’s going to be a good one. Located in the spot where Gusto used to be (Gusto moved), in the plaza
off Hwy 278 where The Fresh Market is….The new website ad says, “Where exquisite cuisine is paired with an exceptional service
and eclectic ambiance”, and I cannot improve on that comment.  PHOTOS link below, check it out.
https://www.lulukitchenhhi.com/ *<<<<<<*
Menus: https://www.lulukitchenhhi.com/menu
Photos:  *<<<<<<*
https://www.google.com/search?source=univ&tbm=isch&q=lulu+kitchen&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjkmuSXicXyAhUCQjABHTd1BPkQjJkEegQIIBAC&cshid=1629650555920804&biw=1280&bih=664 

*Charlie's L'Etoile Verte****.... fine dining, traditional elegant bistro decor,  always a new hand-written menu daily, lots of fresh fish selections.
One of best "all-around" restaurants on island. Romantic and vibrant. Not for kids.
http://charliesgreenstar.com/ *<<<<<<

Sunset Grille***....Dave's absolute favorite! (a tribute to TUG's Lifetime "Professor" & Moderator Emeritus!), and he should know.
Fine dining establishment that cuts no corners, and forget where it's located in RV Park because it's wonderful. Fantastic sunset
view from upstairs dining area. Romantic, energetic ambiance, great Chef who knows great cuisine, a locals' favorite, superb wine list.
Whew, that says it all. Highly rated. Not for kids.
http://www.sunsetgrillehhi.com/ * <<<<<< * 

*Chez Georges Bistro & Bar***…… a new French bistro with a definite Low Country flair, a new concept and dining experience
for Hilton Head. Very interesting culinary presentations.
https://www.chezgeorgeshhi.com/ *<<<<<<

Fishcamp at Broad Creek**…….Opened September 2016. Small gem of a seafood restaurant on the banks of the inland waterway
on Simmons Rd (2.5 miles South of Old Oyster Factory off Marshland Rd)... Interesting history of building and location.
Totally renovated for inside or outside dining, half of the outside deck dining is covered and very attractive. Other half of
deck has individual umbrellas over tables. The beautiful and large open-air BAR has ample seating, divides the two deck areas,
and stays busy. Several TVs in bar, and area is heated when in cold off-season. Reservations taken for inside dining only.
Outside dining is "first come, first served" only. The outside deck and bar area are highly sought after, so arrive a bit early
to wait on a table. Very nice views of waterway from outside deck. Upscale rustic modern decor, 9 booths, and about 6-8 tables inside.
Nice menu, lots of seafood and other items. Nice list of starters & good selection of entrees. Everything is delicious, and service is good.
Notch above the typical Hilton Head "seafood places”, it’s almost a fine-dining experience in a "cool casual” surrounding.
Vibrant with great ambiance, soft low-medium lighting. Favorite of locals, you won’t see the typical Hilton Head tourist crowd here,
BUT it’s rapidly becoming known as a favorite spot so it WILL be crowded. Get reservations way ahead. Parking lot is big and it’s
always packed, but there’s always something opening up, so it’s not really an issue. Kids menu available.
Website: http://www.fishcamphhi.com/ * <<<<<<*
Location: https://goo.gl/maps/wsg47G8oDU62

*Alexanders**….an old favorite in Palmetto Dunes community that’s been around a long time…..very romantic ambiance for quiet
conversation.  White tablecloth, varied menu, fine wines & excellent food. Great evening for couples. Not for kids.
http://www.alexandersrestaurant.com/ *<<<<<<

Frankie Bones** (SERG group)...Large menu with widely varying food selections---beef, seafood, pork, Italian, German,
and much more. Really fun & uniquely "Sinatra cool”. Reservations a MUST, best at least a week in advance, maybe more in
high season. Large high-back maroon leather booths, low lights, "Club" atmosphere, love it!!! Busy bar scene, with high-tops available.
Adjacent to Wiseguys. Not for kids really, but a few items that work, especially "S'mores" dessert with a mini Hibachi for roasting
marshmallows at your table! Great appetizers.
http://www.frankieboneshhi.com/ *<<<<<<

Bistro 17**.....in Shelter Cove near the big bronze Neptune statue. Inside/Outside dining, nice atmosphere, good service, good food.
All tables nice but have a private single table available for special occasion (on request), inside a nook among the wine racks,
but not totally separated from the rest (still nice view to outside porch/harbor), a romantic spot. Will change table for 2 or 10.
Impressive and memorable evening. A nice change to dine at the marina.
https://www.bistro17sheltercove.com/ *<<<<<<

Catch 22**.......Definitely a place that flies under the radar. Located on New Orleans Rd in a small plaza, adjacent to Michael Anthony’s.
Very nice varied menu, lot of great entree options, nice wine list, seriously good food & service, always busy especially weekends.
Fine dining yet very casual. Large booths in front half, more intimate tables in back. Strong following by locals and discriminating
island guests. Request booths in advance when you make reservations.
http://www.catch22hhi.com/ *<<<<<<

Sea Grass Grille**…..very popular with locals and visitors alike. It’s a sneaky quiet favorite that doesn’t have much hype but deserves
a visit if you want a great meal. Varied menu, seafood with several fish items daily, duck, pork, lamb, steaks, all perfectly presented.
Adjacent to Santa Fe in Plantation Center off Hwy 278, one block south of Palmetto Dunes entrance.
http://www.seagrassgrille.com/ *<<<<<<

Gusto Ristorante**….a small, beautiful, casual, intimate, & authentic Italian restaurant whose doors have thankfully swung open again
after Owner heeded his former customers’ pleas to come back and reopen again after having shut it down permanently due to the
pandemic (true story). The location has changed to the plaza where Steinmart used to be along Hwy 278. They will again be able
to share the very best in Italian fare, and through that, their ebullient zest and passion will rekindle the relationships they had
established and nurtured before the pandemic. The food offerings and wine selections are wonderful, the decor and ambiance
is cozy and romantic, and the hearty laughter of love has returned. If you’ve ever been to Italy and experienced the unbelievable cuisine
and feel of the family-owned "mom & pop" cafes, go here to revisit them again. The food items are numerous, the traditional favorites
are still there, and the wonderful wines are just waiting to break out. Reasonable pricing, great value. Definitely one of our all-time HH
favorites. Small but special, therefore I’m awarding it an "honorable mention” in my Top 5-(h) HH restaurants. Ciao Ciao.
https://gustohiltonhead.com/ *<<<<<<

Il Carpaccio**…….”Ristorante Italiano”…….great menu, food, and service, highly rated with loyal following and good reviews.
http://www.ilcarpaccioofhiltonhead.com/ * <<<<<<

Jazz Corner****.....live Jazz entertainment and an excellent dinner, too? Yes, and it has a fiercely dedicated local following. Known for
superb food and service. Very popular and a most fun evening, unlike any dining experience you’ve had lately. Can be a bit loud,
but serious fun when you're in the mood. Cover charge required. Not for kids.
http://www.thejazzcorner.com/ *<<<<<<

Pomodori Italian Eatery*…..very small popular Italian spot, good food and service. Not fancy at all but authentic food in a comfortable,
casual setting. Good reviews and highly rated, located on New Orleans Rd. at the Hwy 278 intersection, at far end of building.
http://www.gopomodori.com/ *<<<<<<

Lucky Rooster Kitchen & Bar**.....their motto is "gourmet food in a casual atmosphere”. Varied menu, creative take on traditional dishes,
and a nice new find for many. White tablecloths covered with brown paper, candlelight, both tables and booths, vibrant bar scene.
Gourmet desserts. Huge beer and wine list---local craft beers and great wines. Nice staff.
Located in South Island Sq plaza off Hwy 278 (across street from Red Roof Inn and Stacks Pancakes).
https://www.luckyroosterhhi.com/ *<<<<<<

Nectar Farm Kitchen*…..(Brunch & Dinner)….perhaps one of the most talked-about new restaurants on Hilton Head Island,
it’s a partnership of three local Chefs who collaborated to offer a new creative, healthy dining experience featuring farm-to-table choices.
Vegan options available. Located on Office Park Rd where Marley’s Island Grille used to be (in the complex about 2 blocks from the
Greenwood Traffic Circle at the end of Pope Ave, in area of Harris TeeterGrocery Store & Mellow Mushroom.) I believe it'll be quite popular.
https://nectarfarmkitchen.com/ *<<<<<<*
Menu: https://nectarfarmkitchen.com/menu/

*Poseidon *(SERG)…….located in Shelter Cove Towne Center off Hwy 278. Food & service are generally good, but when busy
the servers can be easily distracted. Huge menu with wide variety of items. Impressive upstairs bar next level up, can be a great
spot to hang out. Crowds are drawn upstairs in evening and later, so one of the better bars and hangouts for young people.
Not for kids.
https://www.poseidonhhi.com/ *<<<<<<

The Cottage Cafe, Bakery & Tea Room*…… very quaint and cozy little “GrandMa’s cottage” kind of place. Absolutely delicious specialty
items, Jambalaya & Gumbo as good as it gets. Huge local following and definitely worth the drive.Delicious desserts. Great for breakfast,
lunch, or dinner…(plus Sunday Brunch). Takes about 20 minutes (maybe 5 minutes after island bridge, about 2 miles from Tanger Outlet Mall).
Take the new ramp off Hwy 278 > Bluffton Parkway behind Outlet Malls.
Website: http://thecottagebluffton.com/ *<<<<<<

Jane Bistro*……Inside/Outside dining. Clean, modern decor & relaxed atmosphere. Awesome lunch, also great dinner menu.
Food absolutely the best, one of best lunches on island, if not #1. Lots of choices…great soups, delicious sandwiches, salads,
and more….all great. Located off Hwy 278 in Shelter Cove Towne Center, just up from the Belk Store.
https://janehhi.com/ *<<<<<<*
Dinner menu: https://janehhi.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/dinner-2021.jpg <<<<<<

*Coast at Sea Pines Beach Club* .......(downstairs, ground level deck Ocean Lounge & Bar at Sea Pines Beach Club (second floor)
Two restaurant spots located at the Sea Pines Beach Club (adjacent toMarriott’s Monarch Resort) …….Nice lunch or dinner.
Family friendly, OK for kids. One of the best ocean views on island, which are few anyway. A popular lunch spot.
http://www.coastoceanfrontdining.com/ *<<<<<<

************************************************************************************************************************************************





CASUAL PLACES:*
(These are great for a typical night out with the family & kids. Not fine dining by any stretch, and varies from
"OK to Good to Pretty Darn Good”.  If inconsistent on occasion, still worth considering. If you don’t want to research a place
to go after a long day at the beach or pools, or simply worn out, give it a shot. Not in any particular order.)

*One Hot Mama’s* (SERG)…..Very popular family spot, maniacally busy, but very good BBQ, ribs, brisket, sandwiches,
and all else that goes with that. No reservations accepted, so use your resort’s Concierge Call Ahead seating service…
you’ll be glad. Good for a respite from seafood. Extremely casual, loud, frenetic activity but fun. We love it.
http://www.onehotmamas.com/ *<<<<<<

A Lowcountry Backyard*……. Inside/Outdoor dining. Great for lunch or dinner, small family-owned restaurant, down-home
Southern selections, all tasty and hearty. Casual, good food, good service, nice people. Highly rated, loyal following.
http://www.hhbackyard.com/ *<<<<<<

The Frosty Frog*…….Indoor/Outdoor dining......a great spot for families or a group of friends, located in Coligny Plaza
near the "ocean" end of Pope Ave.Menu is huge, and they have all the great items you’ll want. Pizzas, sandwiches, burgers,
seafood, crab legs, salads, wraps, tacos, and dozens more items. All in a fun atmosphere.
http://frostyfrog.com/
Menu: http://frostyfrog.com/new-food-menu/ *<<<<<<

Smokehouse*……..Beautiful new building. Just reopened after being completely destroyed by fire in 2019. Great BBQ and food
which includes sandwiches, seafood and steaks, and more. Family & kid friendly, wide variety of menu items. Very popular, located
off Palmetto Bay Rd 1/4 mile from Greenwood traffic circle. Consistently good and a local favorite.
https://www.smokehousehhi.com/ *<<<<<<

Reilley's Grill & Bar*……. Located about a block off the Greenwood Traffic Circle toward the Sea Pines entrance gate,
among a cluster of other restaurants. Has good steaks and good food in general, huge menu item selections. Unpretentious
traditional casual restaurant…..Tables and booths. Family & kid friendly.
http://www.reilleyshiltonhead.com/ *<<<<<<

Holy Tequila Mexican Kitchen*…..(SERG) popular Mexican restaurant off Office Park Rd. Good reviews, always fun. Great value!
https://holytequila.com/ * <<<<<<

Aunt Chilada’s Easy Street Cafe*……”Mexican and more"….lots more! One of the most popular family/kids’ spots,
located off Pope Ave.  Definitely touristy, it’s loud and the activity is frenetic, but it’ll still feed everyone and it’s fun.
The food is "OK to very good”, and the value is good.
https://www.auntchiladashhi.com/ *<<<<<<  

Bad Biscuit*…..a totally new concept & venture for Hilton Head, which offers a wide variety of items in a biscuit.
The two Owners/Partners are from Low Country Backyard & Pool Bar Jim’s, hardly unknown around HH Island, & they should know
what’s good. Sounds & looks delicious.
http://www.badbiscuit.com/ * <<<<<<

San Miguel’s Mexican Cafe*….. Inside/Outside dining. A good solid Mexican establishment which has been around for decades.
They are still crazy busy, and offer live entertainment outside on their patio in Shelter Cove on the marina. Wonderful spot, great place
to hang out, eat dinner, grab some ice cream after, and watch a gorgeous sunset over the harbor. Always a fun time for our family,
going way back. Good Margaritas, lots of smiles. "OK to Very Good".
https://www.sanmiguels.com/ *<<<<<<

CharBar Co*….touts good gourmet burgers, sandwiches, salads, & more. Casual. Some inconsistent reviews, but still enjoyable.
http://www.yelp.com/biz/charbar-co-hilton-head-island *<<<<<<

Hilton Head Brewing Company *……popular with good reviews. Sandwiches, BBQ, appetizers, good drinks, many beer selections.
https://www.hhbrewingco.com/ *<<<<<<

Annie O's Southern Eats*……beyond casual, modest decor, but offers down-home Southern cooking like Fried Chicken and
made-from-scratch items. A favorite of locals, especially the local working restaurant people, so it does have a loyal following.
Large portions and inexpensive, so a great value and family friendly. Occasional inconsistent reviews, but we liked it.
  https://static1.squarespace.com/static/56d0503d7da24f329b164311/t/5ee0ea9b32b5bc4904af7579/1591798428137/dINNER+Menu+rev0620.pdf
https://www.facebook.com/annieohhi/photos *<<<<<<

************************************************************************************************************************************************




LUNCH:*
(Note the combination of meals offered at each establishment, whether Breakfast/Brunch/Lunch/Dinner. These places are great,
and the cuisine is outstanding, rendering these the favorites for Lunch.)

*Jane Bistro*….Lunch & Dinner. Inside/Outside dining. Hands down our favorite lunch spot, with French Bakery in second.
Menu items are delicious, surroundings wonderful, & each selection will have you coming back for more. Great salads, soups,
sandwiches, and many more specialty items. Located on front side of Shelter Cove Town Center. Sleek contemporary decor,
awesome menu & food, large portions, superb service—just a well-run place. My #1 top-rated lunch spot.
Website: http://janehhi.com/ *<<<<<<*
Menu: https://janehhi.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/lunch-2021.jpg

*The French Bakery & European Cuisine*……Brunch & Lunch. Inside/Outside dining. One of the most popular spots
on the island. Opens early, and it’s already busy. Located on backside of, and down from, Kroger Superstore in Shelter Cove Towne Centre.
Great varied menu, modern creative choices and also traditional items. French bistro decor, very bright, colorful, and cheerful. And fun.
My #2 top rated lunch spot.
https://www.facebook.com/thefrenchbakeryhhi/menu/ *<<<<<<

A Lowcountry Backyard*…..Lunch & Dinner. Inside/Outside covered dining. Small family-owned casual place with attentive
service and down-home Southern food.Very loyal following, mostly locals but very popular with island guests who have tried it.
http://www.hhbackyard.com/ *<<<<<<

Delisheeyo*….Vegan/vegetarian/gluten-free. Take out only at present. Located on Palmetto Bay Rd (out from Greenwood Circle).
https://www.delisheeyo.com/ *<<<<<<*
Location:  https://goo.gl/maps/PSz26YVaNPzumwWV9

*Relish*.....located off Office Park Rd…."Elegant, eclectic fusion of Southern & Asian culinary traditions.”
http://www.relishcafehhi.com/ *<<<<<<

Hilton Head Social Bakery*……pastries, tarts, LUNCH, & cakes!……..located in the shops at Shelter Cove Harbour.
https://www.hiltonheadsocialbakery.com/
So special, here’s the menu: https://www.hiltonheadsocialbakery.com/menu *<<<<<<

Truffles*……Lunch & Dinner. A great lunch spot with more traditional menu, always delightful. Located in Sea Pines Center Plaza
in second row of buildings from parking lot. Tables and booths. VERY cozy, widely varied menu, with made-from-scratch items,
all consistently wonderful, a locals’ favorite and ours. Love the black bean burger, chicken pot pie, mango iced tea.
http://www.trufflescafe.com/ *<<<<<<

Main Street Cafe & Pub*…..Lunch & Dinner. Very popular cafe mostly with locals, non-touristy, huge menu with many options.
Traditional selections done very well. Soups, sandwiches, salads, and much more. A meeting place for good food and conversation.
http://hiltonheadcafe.com/ *<<<<<<

Kenny B’s*……..Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner…..Wow, what to say?  It’s all great, really great. Family owned and run, they know how to cook,
and they’ve been around a long time. Never a bad meal, never…always served perfectly, and delicious.
A secret seafood Mecca that’s often overlooked except by those who know. Definitely under the radar.  Breakfast is as good
as you’ll ever get. Painted Mardi Gras wall mural, fun just to stare at it and study it!  Which character looks like YOU?
Great service, casual and most enjoyable. One of the 2 best breakfast spots on the island for us.... (Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe & Kenny B's!)
Hello to owners Laverne & Kenny from Mona & Marty.
http://www.eatatkennybs.com/ *<<<<<<

Watusi Cafe*…….Breakfast & Lunch…..small contemporary cafe that’s remained strong and very popular. Has a very loyal following.
Great breakfast items and awesome sandwiches, all with good service. Located off Pope Ave near Aunt Chilada’s ...have to be looking
real well to spot it. Vegetarian & Vegan options. Flies under the radar, but it's great and worth the effort.
Website:  https://www.watusicafe.com/ *<<<<<<*
Location:  https://goo.gl/maps/JYZccUVFN7ZPHrMg8

*The Cottage Cafe, Bakery & Tea Room*…….Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner, and Sunday Brunch.  Located in Olde Town Bluffton.
Very quaint and cozy “GrandMa’s Cottage” type of place. Delicious specialty items. The Jambalaya & Gumbo are as good as you’ll find.
Huge local following and definitely worth the short drive from Hilton Head. It might take 20-25 minutes at most from the most distant spot.
Delicious entrees and desserts, great coffee and drinks. Afterward, enjoy the walk around the wonderful Bluffton shops & boutiques.
Website: https://thecottagebluffton.com/ *<<<<<<*
Location/drive: https://goo.gl/maps/eVAgZsqyRDTf7TNAA

*Coast*…….Lunch & Dinner. Located in Sea Pines Beach Club (adjacent to Marriott’s Monarch Resort). Family friendly, or just couples,
always fun.  Great ocean views. Not a huge menu, but tasty options. Very casual.  Some inconsistencies, but nice spot. Worth seeing.
https://www.coastoceanfrontdining.com/ *<<<<<<

Harbour Town Bakery & Cafe*…….Breakfast & Lunch. Inside or outside tables/front porch dining. Great lunch items---
sandwiches, salads, pastries, specialty items. Located in cottage across from the Harbour Town parking lot & playground.
https://www.seapines.com/dining/the-harbour-town-bakery.aspx *<<<<<<

British Open Pub* ….Lunch & Dinner. Both traditional British & American items,
all good. Small cozy cafe, with tables and booths.Soups, salads, sandwiches,
entrees. And of course the bar and wonderful drinks. (Staff could smile more.)
https://www.britishopenpubhhi.com/ * <<<<<<


*********************************************************************************************************************************************




ITALIAN:*
(Beach and Italian? Of course, there are some truly GREAT ones here! Need a seafood break? This is the ticket.)

*Ombra Cucina Italiana***….. Very fine dining, authentic Italian, but also many other menu choices, GREAT SPECIALS…
sort of expensive, but worth it-----a most memorable evening!!! Beautiful elegant decor, wonderful romantic ambiance, with perfect
low lighting, great service, amazing food and an excellent wine list. Yes, all of that, and actually more….it’s very special.
My definitive pick for the island’s very best Italian. (Wall tables #20-23).  Absolutely in my *Top 5*-3 restaurants on the island. Not for kids.
http://www.ombrahhi.com/ *<<<<<<

Michael Anthony's Cucina Italiana***……very fine-dining Italian. Exceptional food and superb service, it’s all it’s cracked up to be.
Wide variety of authentic Italian dishes, and even the simplest is divine. A most cozy, romantic ambiance in low light, like it should be.
Reservations WELL in advance, I’d say at least a week to make sure. Request downstairs dining…..location, location. They do have booths,
and imho they’re the spot to be for a relaxed, quiet, and special evening…. a *Top 10*-8 choice.  Not for kids.
http://www.michael-anthonys.com/ *<<<<<<

Nunzio** *….opened in 2019…..fine dining Italian, huge new construction building on New Orleans Rd with gorgeous interior…..
Already a favorite and stays very busy. Food is excellent, service very good. Will be a fun evening due to high energy and lively crowd.
(note: That said, my favorite Italian restaurant on the island is still Ombra, however--- not even close. Ombra has a more cozy,
romantic ambiance, and is simply more elegant, and the service is far more attentive...Just a most enjoyable and relaxed, non-rushed evening.
Not a knock on Nunzio, it's very popular, but try both 5 times and see what you think.)
https://nunziohhi.com/ *<<<<<<

Pomodori Italian Eatery**…..popular Italian spot, good food and service. Not fancy at all, has a rough edge, BUT still we enjoyed it!
Authentic food in a comfortable, casual setting. It grows on you.....just a good neighborhood Italian spot. Garners good reviews and it's
highly rated..... located on New Orleans Rd. on the corner at the Hwy 278 intersection, at far end of building.
http://www.gopomodori.com/ *<<<<<<

Gusto Ristorante**….Again, what to say???  We love it, and not just a little. Small, casual, cozy, intimate, & authentic Italian restaurant
whose doors have thankfully swung open again after the Owner heeded his former customers’ pleas to come back and reopen again
after having shut it down permanently due to the pandemic (true story). The location has changed to the plaza where Steinmart used to be
along Hwy 278, but it might just as well be located in Tuscany.
They will again be able to share the very best in Italian fare, and through that, their ebullient zest and passion will rekindle the relationships
they had established and nurtured before the pandemic. The food offerings and wine selections are wonderful, the decor and ambiance
warm and romantic, and the hearty laughter of love has returned.
If you’ve ever been to Italy and experienced the unbelievable cuisine and feel of the family-owned mom & pop cafes throughout Tuscany,
go here to revisit them again. Even the bread and olive oil greet you and welcome you home.
The food items are numerous, the traditional favorites are still there, and the wonderful Italian wines are just waiting to break out.
Very reasonable pricing, great value. Definitely one of our all-time HH favorites. And Antonio is a trip!
Small but special, therefore I’m awarding it an "honorable mention” in my *Top 5*-(h) Hilton Head restaurants. Ciao Ciao.
https://gustohiltonhead.com/ *<<<<<<

Il Carpaccio**…….”Ristorante Italiano”…….that says it all. Great menu, food, and service, highly rated and good reviews.
http://www.ilcarpaccioofhiltonhead.com/ *<<<<<<

Flora’s**……located along Hwy 278 in a plaza just south of the Palmetto Dunes Entrance Gate, next door to Lucky Rooster.
Small and quiet, relaxed and romantic. Not fancy, but just solid delicious Italian dishes. Known for their wonderful desserts.
A favorite of locals mostly, good food and service, and reasonably priced. Decor has an Old World charm.
http://www.florasitaliancafe.com/ *<<<<<<

Giuseppe’s*……for 2+ decades it’s been a very popular, casual Italian restaurant for families & kids, located in The Plaza at Shelter Cove
Shopping Center near TJ Maxx store. Great pizzas and other wonderful dishes like the Spaghetti or the Eggplant Parmesan.  At one time
(maybe 15+ years ago) it was voted as one of the TOP 100 family-owned Italian restaurants in the US.
Location: https://www.giuseppispizza.com/locations/
Menu: https://www.giuseppispizza.com/hilton-head-menu/ *<<<<<< 


*********************************************************************************************************************************




*PIZZA**:

Mellow Mushroom*…….Very popular spot for pizza. Consistently good, easy to find, quick service for dine-in or take-out.
Very nice restaurant interior for dine-in, located in shopping center adjacent to Harris Teeter Grocery Store off Office Park Rd.
Always fresh ingredients, and our favorite go-to pizza place.
http://mellowmushroom.com/store/hilton-head *<<<<<<*
Menu: https://mellowmushroom.com/menu/

*Giuseppe’s*……for 2 decades it’s been a very popular, casual Italian restaurant for families, located in The Plaza at Shelter Cove Shopping
Center near the TJ Maxx store. Great pizzas and other wonderful dishes like the Spaghetti or the Eggplant Parmesan.  At one time
(maybe 15+ years ago) it was voted as one of the TOP 100  family-owned Italian restaurants in the US.
Location: https://www.giuseppispizza.com/locations/
Menu: https://www.giuseppispizza.com/hilton-head-menu/ *<<<<<<

Il Carpaccio**…….”Ristorante Italiano”……that says it all.......great menu, food, and service, highly rated and good reviews.
http://www.ilcarpaccioofhiltonhead.com/ *<<<<<<

Fat Baby's Pizza and Subs*……on Arrow Rd one block from Hwy 278. Rated as one of HH’s best pizzas.
Appetizers, Subs, Salads, Bruschettas, Calzones, Pastas, Burgers/Hot Dogs, Wraps, Desserts.
https://www.fatbabyspizza.com/ *<<<<<<

New York City Pizza*…….a franchise that's well known and located in every city.  It's a casual pizzeria with NY Style pizzas and
many other Italian basics….. They do have a Bar.  Pretty good reviews and a convenient location on Pope Ave, two blocks from
Coligny Circle.  It’s there if you need it.
https://www.newyorkcitypizza.com/location/heritage-plaza-south-end/ *<<<<<<

***********************************************************************************************************************************



BREAKFAST: *
(You don't go out to breakfast? WHY?  You need to change that. First 4 restaurants below are overwhelming favorites, all very different,
but all four are tied for my #1 ranked spot.  Big or small, fancy or not….all are awesome and fun in their own way.
Here I’m doing photos because these places deserve to be seen.)


*1*-1. *Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe*…..Breakfast & Lunch. Inside/Outside dining. IMHO, probably the best breakfast restaurant on the island.
Best menus by far, with unique items and specials, and probably the best menu I’ve ever seen for ANY breakfast restaurant anywhere.
Truly delicious food, varied choices, and each day has different specials. Servers use the "swarm method”…always roaming around
and watching each table for needs, and they all pitch in instantly to do whatever arises. Great coffee, great Bloody Marys, and more.
Consistently the best since opening in 2001. I love the Sunrise Benedict…..no meat, poached egg on English muffin, avocados,
tomatoes, onions, Hollandaise sauce. We visit there absolutely every trip.
Website: https://www.palmettobaysunrisecafe.com/ *<<<<<<*
Menu: https://www.palmettobaysunrisecafe.com/menu
Photos:
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fc7849f719a259%3A0xf9a2bbf666468012!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipNMirRJ1V_uyRb2jNfIvDN2yeln0FIlTgUmNGkU%3Dw568-h320-k-no!5swhen%20did%20palmetto%20bay%20sunrise%20cafe%20open%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNMirRJ1V_uyRb2jNfIvDN2yeln0FIlTgUmNGkU&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjz8Pqz5sXyAhX2VTABHWYOAu0QoiowFHoECFcQAw

*1*-2.* Kenny B’s*……..Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner…..Wow, what to say?  It’s all great, really great. Family owned and run,
they know how to cook,and they’ve been around a long time. Never a bad meal, never…always served perfectly, and delicious.
A secret seafood Mecca that’s often overlooked except by those who know. Definitely under the radar.  Breakfast is as good as
you’ll ever get. Painted Mardi Gras wall mural, fun just to stare at it and study it! Which character looks like YOU?
Great service, casual and most enjoyable.One of the 2 most visited breakfast spots on the island for us.....
(Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe & Kenny B's!) We're there every trip.......Hello to owners Laverne & Kenny from Mona & Marty.
http://www.eatatkennybs.com/ *<<<<<<*
Website: http://www.eatatkennybs.com/ *<<<<<<*
Photos: (mostly dinner photos, but a few breakfast)
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fc79058a6df435%3A0xbe0816b61b4a5403!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipNHZbs5BelQSkkFgFMCMdVgaPxtqN3xSm7zcnpn%3Dw568-h320-k-no!5skenny%20b%27s%20hilton%20head%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNHZbs5BelQSkkFgFMCMdVgaPxtqN3xSm7zcnpn&hl=en&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=2ahUKEwjA7tv56MXyAhUVSfEDHRLpB5cQoiowG3oECGkQAw

*1*-3. *The French Bakery & European Cuisine*…Brunch & Lunch. Inside & Outside dining. Located on back side of Shelter Cove Town
Centre buildings, just down from Poseidon. Look for orange umbrellas on sidewalk. One of the best breakfast/lunch spots on the island.
French bistro decor and feel. Superior food and very good service. Wonderful varied menu. Coffees, Quiches, Crepes, pancakes, French
Toast, omelettes, pastries, and traditional items too. Sandwiches, burgers, salads, and soups.
Menus: https://www.facebook.com/thefrenchbakeryhhi/menu/ *<<<<<<*
PHOTOS:
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fc70b8d4fe79bf%3A0x9987f21e14971bc2!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipM31R150PiOqSjw0a_xzj4jOJKTyahObNJb_e--%3Dw568-h320-k-no!5sfrench%20bakery%20hilton%20head%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipM31R150PiOqSjw0a_xzj4jOJKTyahObNJb_e--&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjD85jd6sXyAhXulOAKHT9kClUQoiowEnoECFwQAw

*1*-4. *Signe’s Heaven Bound Bakery & Cafe*……definitely a locals’ favorite. Located on Arrow Rd.  Very small intimate cafe
with limited items compared to the rest, but quite charming and the traditional food and specialty dishes are delicious…..Bakery items
are probably the island’s best. Desserts, cakes, cheesecakes, puddings, cupcakes, trays. Be forewarned before entering!
Website: http://www.signesbakery.com/ *<<<<<<*
PHOTOS:
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fc79acd7032343%3A0x7bb094c44a3bf282!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipOY6IBfbP-2fdPHcxLhgYtlZT-yDRENptzdwwJ_%3Dw480-h320-k-no!5ssigne%27s%20bakery%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipOY6IBfbP-2fdPHcxLhgYtlZT-yDRENptzdwwJ_&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjE7N3M7cXyAhU0RjABHdxeClMQoiowG3oECGsQAw

*Watusi Cafe*…….Breakfast & Lunch…..small contemporary cafe that’s remained strong and very popular. Has a very loyal following.
Great breakfast items, like the various Benedicts. Awesome sandwiches, good service. Located off Pope Ave near Aunt Chilada’s .
(have to be looking real well to spot it). Vegetarian & Vegan options.
Website:  https://www.watusicafe.com/ *<<<<<<*
Location:  https://goo.gl/maps/JYZccUVFN7ZPHrMg8

*Plantation Cafe & Deli*…….a non-fancy traditional breakfast restaurant. Located on Pope Ave a couple of blocks from Coligny Circle.
A good solid breakfast served hot and fast by experienced wait staff. Busy but efficient. Favorite of locals and the working folks.
Be glad they allow us to participate. Food is very good, prices even better. (Caveat: Timeshare Salespeople have been spotted there! Beware. LOL )
https://plantationcafeanddeli.com/ * <<<<<<

Southern Coney*…Classic "eat & run" dive, located in shopping center where Kenny B’s is located, but at other end, off Pope Ave.
Good food, good reviews, so if you’re in a hurry, try it. Favorite of locals & working folk, but aren’t we that too? We can pretend…...
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Southern-Coney-Breakfast-116698091715605/ *<<<<<<

Skillets Cafe & Grill*…….Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner…Traditional non-fancy restaurant with good food and good prices.
Good reviews but can be occasionally inconsistent. Still a convenient location in Coligny Plaza, and it’s a quick meal.
Dined there many times, it’s been there forever.
https://www.skilletscafe.com/ *<<<<<<

Hilton Head Diner*…….an OK old-fashioned Diner (can anyone mess up breakfast?) Serving breakfast, lunch, dinner.
Located on Hwy 278 across from Palmetto Dunes entrance, with extensive menus for all meals, and they do have everything.
It’s open late 7 days a week, 7am-10pm.
http://hiltonheaddiner.com/ *<<<<<<*



…………………….….………………….*Updated August 2021*………………………………………………………………………….........           
…………………………..........*That’s all for now, but to be continued as needed*…………………………………………………………….........
……………………………....................................*ENJOY! *……………………………………………………...........................................................   
………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………...........................

_*Moderator Note*: Edited (Old Oyster Factory info) at OP's request. <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## jont

In my never ending quest to try all of the establishments on Marty’s list it looks like I’ve got my work cut out for me. Can’t wait to try all your new additions. Well done Marty! You da man.
Also, a special thanks to Mona who is the unsung inspiration behind Marty’s endeavor.


----------



## Big Matt

This list is as good as it gets.  I just had brunch at Watusi.  What a great place.  On the Island for two weeks.  I'll be going to many of ones on the list.


----------



## Free2Roam

FYI - when we were there (HHI) last week, some restaurants were not allowing delivery or takeout orders. They said they were short-staffed and wanted to take care of customers dining in.

Figured this info might be helpful info to someone.


----------



## JohnB3

@jme Marty, we are back from HHI and had dinner at Skull Creek Boathouse and Gusto, thanks for the great recommendations and reminding me to use the Marriott Concierge to get call ahead seating at Skull Creek.  Open Table worked fine for Gusto.  Two nice meals was all my 16 YO daughter could tolerate  thank you for all the work you put into this, it is clearly a labor of love and a major contribution to the TUG community.


----------



## JIMinNC

Great update, Marty. We've been at our condo on HHI since 8/20 - ate at Santa Fe on Friday and had a great meal outside at Ela's tonight. Have Old Oyster Factory reserved for Thursday, Frankie Bones on Saturday, and Nunzio on Monday. Nunzio is a new one for us, so thought we would give it a try. It will be our 27th restaurant from your list.


----------



## jme

Why I continue to say Santa Fe is our favorite restaurant on the island, and has been for 22 years.
Unique menu, unique flavors, just superb in every way.


*Santa Fe** at its best…      The Blackened Redfish……..yeah!                                               
Family night out, 8 of us, everybody loves it there, again and again. * 




*(previous visit) Cowboy Cut Ribeye....42 oz **(per Chef Dave)** .....best steak on island,
and the Burrito (they have two---Ribeye Burrito & Shredded Beef)


*


----------



## SueDonJ

Marty, thanks so much for keeping this updated!

And an update for those who enjoy buying good ingredients and preparing meals at your resort ...

We've been huge fans of Fresh Market's meat/fish counters and ready-made salads at the deli counter but it's been disappointing all-around during our last few shopping trips. Some of that might be due to COVID-related hiccups in the supply chain so we're not completely giving up on it yet but we're taking a break.

Luckily a new alternative has opened, Nantucket's Meat and Fish Market. It's in a less convenient location (in the former Nike store at the Tanger 2 outlets off-island on 278) and the prices are higher, but it's well worth the inconvenience and cost. So far we've tried the house-marinated haddock and chilean sea bass, the house-marinated steak tips and boneless chicken, the double-chop pork loin, and a couple prepared salad/sides. Everything has been good! Up next in our freezer will be prime ribeye and twice-baked potatoes. On the list for future shopping trips are the lobster mac'n'cheese, chicken wings, lamb and finally checking out the desserts, produce and soup/sandwich bar.

We have yet to check out the SERG Takeout Kitchen but quite a few neighbors here are raving about it - at a small BYO get-together at the pool pavilion here in Leamington several brought meals that looked just like what's served in the restaurants. One couple commented that they're stocking their freezer with four SERG meals per week.


----------



## jme

SueDonJ said:


> Marty, thanks so much for keeping this updated!
> 
> And an update for those who enjoy buying good ingredients and preparing meals at your resort ...
> 
> We've been huge fans of Fresh Market's meat/fish counters and ready-made salads at the deli counter but it's been disappointing all-around during our last few shopping trips. Some of that might be due to COVID-related hiccups in the supply chain so we're not completely giving up on it yet but we're taking a break.
> 
> Luckily a new alternative has opened, Nantucket's Meat and Fish Market. It's in a less convenient location (in the former Nike store at the Tanger 2 outlets off-island on 278) and the prices are higher, but it's well worth the inconvenience and cost. So far we've tried the house-marinated haddock and chilean sea bass, the house-marinated steak tips and boneless chicken, the double-chop pork loin, and a couple prepared salad/sides. Everything has been good! Up next in our freezer will be prime ribeye and twice-baked potatoes. On the list for future shopping trips are the lobster mac'n'cheese, chicken wings, lamb and finally checking out the desserts, produce and soup/sandwich bar.
> 
> We have yet to check out the SERG Takeout Kitchen but quite a few neighbors here are raving about it - at a small BYO get-together at the pool pavilion here in Leamington several brought meals that looked just like what's served in the restaurants. One couple commented that they're stocking their freezer with four SERG meals per week.



Thank you, Susan. 
We have not had occasion to use the *SERG Take Out Service* yet, but I've been aware of it for some time. 
I also wanted to get back to Hilton Head to do some research before speaking. I did look over the menu this past week
while on the island, and I think it's amazing!  So does my wife, and she probably knows more about it than I do. 
I can't believe SERG would undertake such an endeavor without making sure the Chef and cooks do a marvelous job, so my 
suspicion is that it will be very successful. The array of dishes is staggering. 
I wanted to try some of them, but our dinners-out plans were set in stone, and we had already purchased food for the rest of the meals. 
I will definitely have more to say as time passes, but for the immediate future I sincerely recommend that EVERYONE give it a try 
if they need a quick specialty meal. Everyone's feedback will make a difference on this one!  
Many thanks, and bon appetit.


----------



## Superchief

SueDonJ said:


> Marty, thanks so much for keeping this updated!
> 
> And an update for those who enjoy buying good ingredients and preparing meals at your resort ...
> 
> We've been huge fans of Fresh Market's meat/fish counters and ready-made salads at the deli counter but it's been disappointing all-around during our last few shopping trips. Some of that might be due to COVID-related hiccups in the supply chain so we're not completely giving up on it yet but we're taking a break.
> 
> Luckily a new alternative has opened, Nantucket's Meat and Fish Market. It's in a less convenient location (in the former Nike store at the Tanger 2 outlets off-island on 278) and the prices are higher, but it's well worth the inconvenience and cost. So far we've tried the house-marinated haddock and chilean sea bass, the house-marinated steak tips and boneless chicken, the double-chop pork loin, and a couple prepared salad/sides. Everything has been good! Up next in our freezer will be prime ribeye and twice-baked potatoes. On the list for future shopping trips are the lobster mac'n'cheese, chicken wings, lamb and finally checking out the desserts, produce and soup/sandwich bar.
> 
> We have yet to check out the SERG Takeout Kitchen but quite a few neighbors here are raving about it - at a small BYO get-together at the pool pavilion here in Leamington several brought meals that looked just like what's served in the restaurants. One couple commented that they're stocking their freezer with four SERG meals per week.


I highly recommend the key lime pie, frozen Jamaican chicken pot pie, chicken marsala, and the Jamaican Jerk chicken (only available on Friday and sells out fast). We got carryout there on 3 of our last seven nights. Please don't tell too many people because they will then get more crowded and raise price.


----------



## JIMinNC

We're back in Charlotte after about 18 days on the island at our condo. All of our meals out were exceptional - Santa Fe, Ela's, Fishcamp at Broad Creek, Frankie Bones, and Nunzio. The selection of Italian wines at Nunzio is superb. Had a great Sangiovese. One other evening we walked down the beach in our swimsuits and enjoyed live music, shrimp wraps, fish tacos, chips/salsa/guac/queso, and margaritas at the beachside Dunes House in Palmetto Dunes. Another night we got pizza from Giuseppe's and took it to the beach to enjoy with some friends who were visiting us from Charlotte.

We'll be in Charlotte for a little while, but we'll be back in HHI in a week or two - maybe sooner!


----------



## Steve A

Superchief said:


> I highly recommend the key lime pie, frozen Jamaican chicken pot pie, chicken marsala, and the Jamaican Jerk chicken (only available on Friday and sells out fast). We got carryout there on 3 of our last seven nights. Please don't tell too many people because they will then get more crowded and raise price.


The key lime pie is good but the beef stroganoff leaves a lot to be desire.


----------



## pedro47

Thanks Marty this is* Just Outstanding. I just printed all of your recommendation. *


----------



## travelgirl8

We are on our way to Barony Beach next week.  Thank you Marty for the wonderful list.  My husband, Bob, remembers each restaurant fondly....due to you! You were so kind to us the first time we visited giving us your invaluable hints and suggestions.  We are so looking forward to our 2nd visit!
Pam


----------



## JIMinNC

After my post #563 above, we actually made a quick turn in Charlotte and were back to HHI about three days later for six more nights. We got lucky and snagged a late cancellation at The Jazz Corner for Saturday night 9/11 for great music and food. Got an outdoor reservation at Skull Creek Dockside the following Monday, ate Italian at Ombra on Wednesday, and joined some local friends at Old Oyster Factory on Thursday night. All were excellent. Sampling Nunzio the week before and Ombra last week was a nice compare. We loved both. The ambiance at Ombra seemed more "European", but the food and service at both places was equally good.

We'll be back on the island next week for almost a week, but we'll probably eat in that entire week. We leave for Hawaii on October 9, so even though we are fully vaccinated, we intend to be very careful for a couple of weeks prior to our trip to reduce the chance that some random exposure screws up our visit to Kauai and Maui.


----------



## Steve A

We ate lunch at the Hot Dawg Grill at Shelter Cove. Ate outside which was nice and included a view of the harbor. Very large menu. Reasonable prices. Food was ok. Nothing special. Along the lines of Hickory Tavern or Street Meet.


----------



## DeeCee

I may have missed it, but is Frankie Bones anywhere on this list? We were there 2019 and LOVED it. Want to go back in a few weeks.


----------



## Fasttr

DeeCee said:


> I may have missed it, but is Frankie Bones anywhere on this list? We were there 2019 and LOVED it. Want to go back in a few weeks.


Oh it’s on the list….and I’m with you, love that place.  It’s worth a visit just for the cheesy garlic bread.


----------



## pedro47

I am wishing this was either September  or October 2022 for our annual two weeks on the island.


----------



## DeeCee

Fasttr said:


> Oh it’s on the list….and I’m with you, love that place.  It’s worth a visit just for the cheesy garlic bread.



Thanks!

Do you guys think I need to start making reservations for week of October 9-16th?

Dee


----------



## Fasttr

DeeCee said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you guys think I need to start making reservations for week of October 9-16th?
> 
> Dee


Most places take Open Table or Resy app bookings, so why not, since they make it so easy.  Can always modify or cancel them later if plans change.


----------



## jme

DeeCee said:


> Thanks! Do you guys think I need to start making reservations for week of October 9-16th?
> Dee



HECK YES.  I alway do, especially when I want a specific table (location, location, location).
Things are very busy and reservations are a must well before any trip. OpenTable accepts reservations well ahead, 
but Resy sometimes only accepts reservations a week or two prior, but do what you can NOW. 
And if you want to go somewhere that doesn't take reservations, get the concierge to do "Call Ahead" at least 1-2 days ahead. 
They only allot a few spots each night and it's priceless in that you may avoid a 60-90 minute wait. 

P.S....not sure how you missed Frankie Bones on my list....it's a favorite for sure, and we always enjoy it there...
huge menu and a VERY enjoyable experience. It's different but great in its own unique way! 
For Frankie Bones, make reservations further in advance than most of the others.


----------



## JIMinNC

DeeCee said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you guys think I need to start making reservations for week of October 9-16th?
> 
> Dee



I agree with Marty's recommendation above to make reservations in advance, but now that we are into the fall shoulder season, you don't need to plan quite as far out as you might do in the summer season. Just to see, I looked on Open Table just now for one night mid-next week and for that night most everything was wide open except for Frankie Bones, CQ's, and maybe one other. Those still had reservations available, but some time slots were starting to disappear. The one place that you do need to plan well in advance is The Jazz Corner. I suspect they may already be booked up for mid-October.


----------



## DeeCee

jme said:


> HECK YES.  I alway do, especially when I want a specific table (location, location, location).
> Things are very busy and reservations are a must well before any trip. OpenTable accepts reservations well ahead,
> but Resy sometimes only accepts reservations a week or two prior, but do what you can NOW.
> And if you want to go somewhere that doesn't take reservations, get the concierge to do "Call Ahead" at least 1-2 days ahead.
> They only allot a few spots each night and it's priceless in that you may avoid a 60-90 minute wait.
> 
> P.S....not sure how you missed Frankie Bones on my list....it's a favorite for sure, and we always enjoy it there...
> huge menu and a VERY enjoyable experience. It's different but great in its own unique way!
> For Frankie Bones, make reservations further in advance than most of the others.



thanks. I didn’t pull up the list, I admit. I was on a work break skimming the thread. And I just made Frankie Bones res on open table. I want to take my guests to One Hot Mommas for the chocolate ribs! Looking into that now. And of course Dockside. Yum!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## pedro47

I need to upgrade my printer copy. Thanks


----------



## DeeCee

Hi. So I just called Surfwatch concierge to ask about a call ahead for One Hot Momma’s and was told that One Hot Momma’s no longer accepts call ahead arrangements. Just letting you guys know.  Have a great day,


----------



## jme

DeeCee said:


> Hi. So I just called Surfwatch concierge to ask about a call ahead for One Hot Momma’s and was told that One Hot Momma’s no longer accepts call ahead arrangements. Just letting you guys know.  Have a great day,



Hmmm, if true that's a new development. We got call-ahead only a month ago. OHM stays packed all the time, so if they've eliminated it, 
it's not shocking. Thanks for the heads-up DeeCee. 
Hope you're having a good time anyway!


----------



## dioxide45

jme said:


> Hmmm, if true that's a new development. We got call-ahead only a month ago. OHM stays packed all the time, so if they've eliminated it,
> it's not shocking. Thanks for the heads-up DeeCee.
> Hope you're having a good time anyway!


Perhaps too many no shows.


----------



## jont

Spent several days in Hilton Head a week ago, and as usual I continued my mission, some say obsession, to chip away at Marty's list (I know I'll never get to them all but Im trying). I tried several new places and was very pleasantly surprised with Bad Bisquit and Watusi Cafe. Also enjoyed my first visit to the Frosty Frog for a late lunch. Bad Bisquit may give Kenny B's a run for my favorite breakfast spot! I also noticed what I think is a new restaurant in Shelter Cove called the "Chophouse?". Anyone been? Many thanks, as always to Marty for the list.


----------



## l0410z

For anyone using Facebook and interested, there is a small FB Group called Hilton Head Foodies with about 4500 members.  Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/groups/371796850452538


----------



## Pat H

For those of you looking forward to the Serg discount book for Dec-Feb, it won't be happening this year. They are hoping to do it again for next year.


----------



## jme

Pat H said:


> For those of you looking forward to the Serg discount book for Dec-Feb, it won't be happening this year. They are hoping to do it again for next year.



Thanks for that report, Pat.
We're at HH now----- I'll check on that, but I can certainly understand SERG's reluctance to run that "special".....Times are tough, and they need the business, and not at a discount! 
We'll be dining at a SERG restaurant next week.
I'm OK with it, but it WAS a nice perk for the off-season while it lasted....it must have been in place for at least 10+ years.
BTW, we had a great meal tonight at Santa Fe, our favorite, and now have a remaining stellar dining line-up for the next 4 nights,
then a couple of "wing it" nights.  Can't believe we're here, it's gorgeous, and the island is quite busy. No slacking off here.


----------



## Pat H

And it's going to be almost 80 tomorrow!


----------



## jme

From time to time I may want to share an unusually great meal at a top-rated Hilton Head restaurant, because it helps to see what you might
also experience should you go there. It's like seeing someone's face for the first time----it helps to have that image in your mind.

With that in mind, we just returned from another stellar dinner at Alfred's.
https://www.alfredshhi.com/ 
KEEP SCROLLING DOWN *V V V V V*  to see some food examples. 
Awesome MENU with a good variety of items.
I once erroneously thought Alfred's had exclusively German food, but that was never true.
I would describe the menu as German & "other", and the other things are to die for.

Alfred's one of those fine, fine sleeper spots that has not had ENOUGH talk.....but a place that surely merits it. 

It's perhaps the smallest restaurant on the island, so the atmosphere is therefore very intimate and romantic.
Knowledgeable and discriminating locals are fiercely loyal repeat patrons, which is another indication of its continued well-deserved position
atop the list of best restaurants on the island. And yet, you may never hear it advertised. But you'll never be disappointed.

Right now Alfred's holds down a top-10 position on my list for "Fine Dining", but I will officially acknowledge at this time
that it SHOULD be included as another "top-5 restaurant" on my list.
That makes SIX top-5s, but what can I say? We are lucky to have so many great ones, and I'm convinced that this one is due all accolades.
I'll give it a tie with the other top-5s, and propose a toast to the owners and staff for their great work.
Chef Heath (a co-owner along with his wife Linda) is fantastic. Server William is perfect in all he does....executes everything to perfection.
As for the menu, close your eyes and pick---everything is delicious. I'm going to try it all.

So, here goes........pics of our dinner this evening.

*****Wife had the Halibut Special....crabmeat on top, spinach underneath, and a rich delicious sauce.
Halibut is a favorite of ours, and you can seldom go wrong with it. Chef Heath does a marvelous job with it.
In fact, we've sort of done a "Halibut Tour" of the island, and you can find awesome halibut at Ombra,
Ela's, Nunzio, The Pearl, Michael Anthony's, and Alfred's.....they are all great....
Alfred's version is no less spectacular, and in fact is on a par with Ombra's, which means it's among the absolute best.
It's usually a "special" at each restaurant when they can get fresh halibut, of course.

*****I had the Escargot appetizer .....as delicious as I've ever had.
and the Veal Scaloppini......as good an entree as I've ever had.

Top plate: Potato Crusted Halibut.
Bottom plate: Veal Scaloppini.
And to the right, my German Warsteiner beer. 
(distortion---that Halibut portion is actually much larger, the Veal Scaloppini portion is slightly smaller but not much!
and the glass is really VERY TALL. 




HALIBUT.......Crab meat, spinach, chardonnay cream sauce.




my ESCARGOT with crostinis...Mmmmmm, delicious! and dunking afterward is the thing!  OMG!
a GERMAN Warsteiner beer is a light one that goes great with my choices.




VEAL SCALOPPINI......3 Veal filets, mushrooms, light cream sauce, spätzle (a German pasta).







Server William is superb, and make sure to speak to the co-owner Linda who will be present and visible.
Chef Heath will be busy behind the grill.

Enjoy if you have the chance.


----------



## Superchief

Marty,
Thanks for the great reco. We love Halibut so we will have to try Albert's in January. The best halibut I've ever had was at the Whitefish Lake Restaurant during our trip to Glacier Park last September. It was so good that we went back the following night.


----------



## jme

Quickly, another TWO awesome meals this week.........Santa Fe and Ela's.

First, our favorite restaurant on the island, *Santa Fe*. I alternate right now between the Blackened Redfish and the Cowboy Cut Ribeye.
As soon as we sat down at our favorite table (we don't even request it anymore---they just automatically hold it
and take us there when we arrive), Chef Dave called out to me from the Chef's grill, "Redfish or Steak?".........
I replied "Steak, and tonight Blackened".
Wife ordered one of her favorites, Beef Burrito. She alternates between that and their signature Grouper.
Of course we had the best of the best Chips and Salsa first.






************************************************************************

*and Ela's*......it's on the second level of the building, elevator available, all overlooking Shelter Cove Harbor.
Ela's has perhaps the best view of any place on the island....harbor, boats, beautiful lighting.
As elegant as it gets. Everything's perfect.





We arrived early...... 30 minutes later it was packed.
From our favorite semi-circular BOOTH, offering the best view of any table. Location, location.





Swordfish Special (delicious).....and Lobster Tail (awesome, per my wife---she would't share, lol)....both over Risotto,
mine also had Broccolini.



*************************************************************************************

BUT WAIT...there's MORE...............*


LUNCH at *JANE BISTRO* today.......
Split Pea Soup & their famous Chicken Salad with craisins....it's delicious....
Jane Bistro is one of the top lunch spots on my list, and frankly we think it's THE BEST lunch spot.
Soups and sandwiches are great.






****************************************************************************************


Dinner tonight at* GUSTO*

We dined early, and were only the second table to be seated.
I had the "Pork Special" over mashed potatoes, wife had Fettuccine alla Bolognese, both wonderful.
My pork as shown, unbelievably, was one single large portion of meat (served on a long platter--compare the two plates!).
It was breaded & tenderized by pounding like veal is often done, per the server...It was huge, and was as tender as veal.
The dark brown sauce was delicious. Mashed potatoes were under the pork and not visible in photo,
but was a substantial portion. We both had a glass of Prosecco. Pasto delizioso!


----------



## jont

Marty

You're really rubbing it in for us less fortunate folks who cannot be there.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan

We will have 6 adults and 1 'tween' for mid-January, early Friday evening.

We don't wish to go down as far as Sea Pines (my brother staying at Surfwatch).

We'd like some water views, but not 'fine dining'.

So far, after looking at this thread (I have for years now), I was thinking San Miguels, (but have Santa Fe, Old Oyster Factory and Elas for the other folks to consider).

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## jme

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> We will have 6 adults and 1 'tween' for mid-January, early Friday evening.
> 
> We don't wish to go down as far as Sea Pines (my brother staying at Surfwatch).
> 
> We'd like some water views, but not 'fine dining'.
> 
> So far, after looking at this thread (I have for years now), I was thinking San Miguels, (but have Santa Fe, Old Oyster Factory and Elas for the other folks to consider).
> Thanks,
> Pat





I'm gearing this toward the specific criteria in your post. 

(BTW, we're at Grande Ocean now, first of 16 nights, although I'll be returning home during the week days to work....under 2.5 hr drive. 
Wife will have a couple of friends here during the weekdays.)

Advice for WATER VIEWS ----look up all these online and check out the menus and the pics.
It's a daunting task, but you have a LOT to choose from.

Seafood: Old Oyster Factory is a good one (gorgeous views), so is Skull Creek Boathouse or Skull Creek Dockside
(both have nice but slightly limited inland waterway views from the tables).
Fishcamp is excellent as well and very popular (inside or outside---fun!).......and perhaps a step-up in atmosphere etc, albeit a smaller place.
Black Marlin is also a good solid choice --- also a step-up in menu and atmosphere (limited water view, but it's alongside a body of water
which can be seen from the outside deck).
For Mexican, we always enjoyed San Miguels in Shelter Cove too, and it has a wonderful harbor view all along the Shelter Cove spots.
Poseidon in Towne Center is a very nice place for a group, and altho there's no true water view, the upper floor bar
looks out over the inland waterway from a distance. Just a very nice place, busy, busy!

For very, very, very casual seafood, and perhaps not the "greatest" seafood but still good seafood,
there's Hudson's or Crazy Crab (Jarvis Creek location out Hwy 278)..... both popular but more touristy and normal run-of-the-mill seafood.

You mentioned Ela's, but rest assured, it's very fine dining only!
BUT...... if ever "elegant and awesome fine dining" is what you want, Ela's is highly recommended.
We'll be dining there next week and the week after, with two different sets of friends (celebrating dual anniversaries with the second couple).
One of the best restaurants anywhere, and absolutely in the top 3-4 restaurants on the island.

You mentioned Santa Fe...OK, you got me.....no water view, but who cares?
It's my wife's and my favorite restaurant on the island. First night after arriving at Hilton Head, you'll always find us at Santa Fe.
You can pretend your glass of water qualifies as a water view, if only to justify going because of your criteria.
And it's casual.  Somewhere in-between fine dining and very casual, like Fishcamp.
Higher tier than the normal "very casual", yet great fine-dining type food... Perfect.
Enjoy.

P.S.....(We dined at Santa Fe last night!  Always amazing.)


----------



## pedro47

jme said:


> Quickly, another TWO awesome meals this week.........Santa Fe and Ela's.
> 
> First, our favorite restaurant on the island, *Santa Fe*. I alternate right now between the Blackened Redfish and the Cowboy Cut Ribeye.
> As soon as we sat down at our favorite table (we don't even request it anymore---they just automatically hold it
> and take us there when we arrive), Chef Dave called out to me from the Chef's grill, "Redfish or Steak?".........
> I replied "Steak, and tonight Blackened".
> Wife ordered one of her favorites, Beef Burrito. She alternates between that and their signature Grouper.
> Of course we had the best of the best Chips and Salsa first.
> View attachment 43959
> View attachment 43960
> ************************************************************************
> 
> *and Ela's*......it's on the second level of the building, elevator available, all overlooking Shelter Cove Harbor.
> Ela's has perhaps the best view of any place on the island....harbor, boats, beautiful lighting.
> As elegant as it gets. Everything's perfect.
> View attachment 43961
> 
> 
> We arrived early...... 30 minutes later it was packed.
> From our favorite semi-circular BOOTH, offering the best view of any table. Location, location.
> View attachment 43962
> 
> 
> Swordfish Special (delicious).....and Lobster Tail (awesome, per my wife---she would't share, lol)....both over Risotto,
> mine also had Broccolini.
> View attachment 43964
> *************************************************************************************
> 
> BUT WAIT...there's MORE...............*
> 
> 
> LUNCH at *JANE BISTRO* today.......
> Split Pea Soup & their famous Chicken Salad with craisins....it's delicious....
> Jane Bistro is one of the top lunch spots on my list, and frankly we think it's THE BEST lunch spot.
> Soups and sandwiches are great.
> View attachment 43984
> View attachment 43985
> ****************************************************************************************
> 
> 
> Dinner tonight at* GUSTO*
> 
> We dined early, and were only the second table to be seated.
> I had the "Pork Special" over mashed potatoes, wife had Fettuccine alla Bolognese, both wonderful.
> My pork as shown, unbelievably, was one single large portion of meat (served on a long platter--compare the two plates!).
> It was breaded & tenderized by pounding like veal is often done, per the server...It was huge, and was as tender as veal.
> The dark brown sauce was delicious. Mashed potatoes were under the pork and not visible in photo,
> but was a substantial portion. We both had a glass of Prosecco. Pasto delizioso!
> 
> View attachment 43989
> 
> View attachment 43990
> 
> View attachment 43991


Is that the same Chef Dave that is famous for his Hilton Islands seafood meals.


----------



## jme

pedro47 said:


> Is that the same Chef Dave that is famous for his Hilton Islands seafood meals.



Probably not the same, as there have been 2-3 chefs around Hilton Head who are named "David" in the past few years.
But I've never known of any one of those who wasn't VERY talented.


----------



## jme

Being at HH this weekend, it's astonishing to see how crowded the restaurants are.....Even one of the front desk people
at Grande Ocean remarked that he doesn't think there's an "off season" anymore, which is what I've been saying for 2-3 years now.
Occupancy is much higher than ever before, and people are simply flocking here.
But it's all good. It's every bit as enjoyable as any other time----still no shortage of things to do and see.


----------



## vail

jme said:


> Being at HH this weekend, it's astonishing to see how crowded the restaurants are.....Even one of the front desk people
> at Grande Ocean remarked that he doesn't think there's an "off season" anymore, which is what I've been saying for 2-3 years now.
> Occupancy is much higher than ever before, and people are simply flocking here.
> But it's all good. It's every bit as enjoyable as any other time----still no shortage of things to do and see.



I would assume with the lack of International travel, that every resort area is picking up the extra visitors.


----------



## jme

vail said:


> I would assume with the lack of International travel, that every resort area is picking up the extra visitors.



no doubt about it


----------



## Superchief

jme said:


> no doubt about it


I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of visitors are escaping a locked down area or cold weather. I look forward to my visit next weekend for four weeks. I plan to do a lot of carryout meals and will probably eat at Alfred's when my brother is there due to your recommendation. That now makes three great restaurants in that complex: Santa Fe, Alfred's, and Sea Grass Grill.


----------



## Superchief

I realize this is the dining thread, but has anyone tried the Costco in Savannah? I noticed that it is now open.


----------



## Big Matt

More and more people (me included) are working remote, and January is a lot nicer in HH than where I live.  Nowhere near as busy as Florida.  I would suggest that this is the new norm for Hilton Head.


----------



## Superchief

I checked into Surfwatch today. Hilton Head restaurant week starts 1/29. Luckily that is the week my brother is here.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan

It looks like we will be going to Old Oyster Factory.

Is there anything I should request when making the reservation?
(we are down to only four adults now).


----------



## pedro47

Superchief said:


> I realize this is the dining thread, but has anyone tried the Costco in Savannah? I noticed that it is now open.


Years ago Costco was planning to build off HHI, that ideas was scrap.


----------



## Big Matt

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> It looks like we will be going to Old Oyster Factory.
> 
> Is there anything I should request when making the reservation?
> (we are down to only four adults now).


A view, but that's not difficult.  It's mostly windows.  I don't imagine they are seating people outside this time of year.


----------



## pedro47

I need to update this thread, by printing all the new information. It is just full of excellent suggestions and food photos.  IMHO.


----------



## jme

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> It looks like we will be going to Old Oyster Factory.
> 
> Is there anything I should request when making the reservation?
> (we are down to only four adults now).



Make reservation via CONCIERGE if you cannot otherwise.  
Absolutely request window table "straight ahead" on main level....straight back from hostess stand.  
AWESOME view from there. (note: sitting along the south window has a horrible glare if it's really sunny on an early reservation----
so just ask to change tables if they take you there). Straight Back window wall tables or nearby in middle/second row, away from S window, are ideal. 
Just before sunset is awesome.... or later....Best time (but depending on your preference), imho, is 5:30 - 6:45, but not later. 
Use Marriott CONCIERGE for "Call ahead" seating, and you'll be seated almost immediately, no wait.


----------



## jme

Just returned from Hilton Head (wife's there for 2 weeks, but I'm only there for the weekends), 
and we had the very distinct and enjoyable pleasure of dining with our good TUG buddy "jont" on 4 occasions.
His lovely bride wasn't able to make it (it was actually a golfing trip for John, with his son and a friend) and we definitely missed her.  
We had one great lunch, one awesome breakfast, and two outstanding dinners. We were toasting everything, LOL.
What can I say?  It was another stellar line-up, but now I have to wait another week to go back to HH.  John, hold down the fort, my friend. 
BUT reservations are on the books for next weekend, and that'll get me through my work week.


----------



## jont

jme said:


> Just returned from Hilton Head (wife's there for 2 weeks, but I'm only there for the weekends),
> and we had the very distinct and enjoyable pleasure of dining with our good TUG buddy "jont" on 4 occasions.
> His lovely bride wasn't able to make it (it was actually a golfing trip for John, with his son and a friend) and we definitely missed her.
> We had one great lunch, one awesome breakfast, and two outstanding dinners. We were toasting everything, LOL.
> What can I say?  It was another stellar line-up, but now I have to wait another week to go back to HH.  John, hold down the fort, my friend.
> BUT reservations are on the books for next weekend, and that'll get me through my work week.


Thank you so much Marty. You are such a gracious host! It is truly my honor and privilege to share meals with you and Mona. BTW, Ella’s was outstanding! A new favorite.
Until the next time please stay safe and eat well.
Ramble on
Dude


----------



## vail

jme said:


> Make reservation via CONCIERGE if you cannot otherwise.
> Absolutely request window table "straight ahead" on main level....straight back from hostess stand.
> AWESOME view from there. (note: sitting along the south window has a horrible glare if it's really sunny on an early reservation----
> so just ask to change tables if they take you there). Straight Back window wall tables or nearby in middle/second row, away from S window, are ideal.
> Just before sunset is awesome.... or later....Best time (but depending on your preference), imho, is 5:30 - 6:45, but not later.
> Use Marriott CONCIERGE for "Call ahead" seating, and you'll be seated almost immediately, no wait.



Should I just ask for Marty's table?


----------



## jme

vail said:


> Should I just ask for Marty's table?



Only if you don't mind filling out a few forms..........


----------



## jont

jme said:


> Only if you don't mind filling out a few forms..........


And slip the hostess a 20


----------



## jme

jont said:


> And slip the hostess a 20



What? ..........they actually slip ME a $20..........

***************************************
EDIT:
*NOT!*  I was responding 100% in jest to my good friend "jont".  Ask him, he knows.
They don't know me from Adam.


----------



## JIMinNC

jme said:


> What? ..........they actually slip ME a $20..........



Hmmm...so is this an admission you are getting kickbacks from the restaurants on your list?


----------



## vail

jme said:


> Only if you don't mind filling out a few forms..........



A few?
I draw the line at 2.


----------



## dioxide45

JIMinNC said:


> Hmmm...so is this an admission you are getting kickbacks from the restaurants on your list?


How impartial is this list???


----------



## jme

JIMinNC said:


> Hmmm...so is this an admission you are getting kickbacks from the restaurants on your list?





dioxide45 said:


> How impartial is this list???




I was KIDDING.
Absolutely NOT.
I started this as a one-time restaurant recommendation to a friend, then again to a TUG stranger in a PM,
then people began to ask for more, so it ballooned to what it is today.
But it was an enjoyable hobby, and being that I go to Hilton Head often, it served a helpful purpose.

Nobody at any of the restaurants knows anything about me except that I'm a regular, at best. I never mention any list or such,
and nobody there ever has a clue that my impressions are printed on TUG.
As far as anyone knows I'm just an ordinary diner....which is what I am, in fact. This hobby of mine is purely fun,
and believe me, I'm 100% an amateur at this.

But I think I have good taste, excuse the pun, and that I can rightly and fairly judge.
I'm too darn busy in my full time dental practice to EVER think of any endeavor other than what it is.
In some ways it's an escape into a world that I enjoy.
If the recommendations help, and I've had communications that it does help a lot from individuals all over the US and abroad,
then it spurs me on, and it just keeps me going.
Hilton Head is a popular place, but restaurants can be quite unknown (signage codes, many don't advertise, etc), 
so I sincerely think I've dug deep to find the good ones, and to let them be known. 

(A non-TUG friend of 15+ years, currently at MGO where we originally met, was flabbergasted last week when my list was mentioned 
and I gave him a printout. He couldn't believe the long, long list of restaurants noted, 
and he said, "You have restaurants that I've never heard of". And he's been coming down each year from NJ for 15-20 years 
and stays at least 10-12 weeks each time. Go figure, but that's sort of how it is. )  
My friends from TUG with whom I've dined out, and they are many, know what I do and what I don't do.
Frankly it never occurred to me to let anyone at a restaurant know anything other than I'm just a normal customer 
sharing experiences (like we all do for resorts and everything else, etc).

EDIT:
And another thing....My values and morality would never allow me to benefit personally from such an endeavor in any way, shape, or form.
My list is and has always been 100% fair and unbiased.
Frankly I don't care WHAT anyplace thinks, my list is my list, and I'll write pro or con recommendations based on my impressions.
There are several restaurants which don't get such good words spoken, and I issue caveats for those, as anyone can go back and see,
so as the (stupid) saying goes, "It is what it is".


----------



## dioxide45

jme said:


> I was KIDDING.
> Absolutely NOT.


So were we. Well at least I was. I can't speak for @JIMinNC


----------



## vail

You touched a nerve...I have not seen Marty so responsive since those pot smoking service dogs were sitting at his table at Santa Fe Cafe.


----------



## jont

Just for the record, On Marty’s behalf, I was kidding.

Marty, you can Venmo me the $$$


----------



## jme

dioxide45 said:


> So were we. Well at least I was. I can't speak for @JIMinNC



No problem, you two are very good TUG friends and I just wanted to set the record straight before
somebody who doesn't know me thinks that it could even be possible.
So nooooo harm done. Just go forward knowing that my "hobby" is truly only that, and completely above board.

I WISH sometimes the restaurants knew of my glowing remarks, but I don't ever want them to know,
because I also don't want the ones to which I've given marginal or downright bad reviews to know.

Maybe symbolic or a "tell", but I'm not one that likes a table in the middle of the place, or under the brightest overhead light,
but I prefer strongly the lower-lit wall or window tables for privateness with my wife and friends. 
In other words, I don't really care to be known.
I RUN FROM any sort of spotlight, always have and always will, and that transfers across the board in my life.
I'm actually a very private and quiet person, perhaps unbeknownst to most people.
"Jont" would laugh at that, but it's true.
Occasionally I am somewhat different in closer friends' presence, tho.


----------



## pedro47

jme said:


> Just returned from Hilton Head (wife's there for 2 weeks, but I'm only there for the weekends),
> and we had the very distinct and enjoyable pleasure of dining with our good TUG buddy "jont" on 4 occasions.
> His lovely bride wasn't able to make it (it was actually a golfing trip for John, with his son and a friend) and we definitely missed her.
> We had one great lunch, one awesome breakfast, and two outstanding dinners. We were toasting everything, LOL.
> What can I say?  It was another stellar line-up, but now I have to wait another week to go back to HH.  John, hold down the fort, my friend.
> BUT reservations are on the books for next weekend, and that'll get me through my work week.


Now, that is why timeshare is just so great. Friendship. 
True Friendship and having a good time.


----------



## pedro47

I do not want or needs to be in the spotlight. That is for thrill seekers and young folks, who needs attention. LOL.


----------



## Dean

jme said:


> No problem, you two are very good TUG friends and I just wanted to set the record straight before
> somebody who doesn't know me thinks that it could even be possible.
> So nooooo harm done. Just go forward knowing that my "hobby" is truly only that, and completely above board.
> 
> I WISH sometimes the restaurants knew of my glowing remarks, but I don't ever want them to know,
> because I also don't want the ones to which I've given marginal or downright bad reviews to know.
> 
> Maybe symbolic or a "tell", but I'm not one that likes a table in the middle of the place, or under the brightest overhead light,
> but I prefer strongly the lower-lit wall or window tables for privateness with my wife and friends.
> In other words, I don't really care to be known.
> I RUN FROM any sort of spotlight, always have and always will, and that transfers across the board in my life.
> I'm actually a very private and quiet person, perhaps unbeknownst to most people.
> "Jont" would laugh at that, but it's true.
> Occasionally I am somewhat different in closer friends' presence, tho.


I'm sure everyone knew it was a joke but then you can never be too careful.  It only takes on person to take it the wrong way and then it's on.


----------



## jme

Dean said:


> I'm sure everyone knew it was a joke but then you can never be too careful.  It only takes on person to take it the wrong way and then it's on.




You said a mouthful there..........

I've never addressed that subject, or thought to,  so I had to respond and make sure it was understood, joking or no joking.  
Thanks


----------



## Superchief

jme said:


> I was KIDDING.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> And another thing....My values and morality would never allow me to benefit personally from such an endeavor in any way, shape, or form.
> My list is and has always been 100% fair and unbiased.
> Frankly I don't care WHAT anyplace thinks, my list is my list, and I'll write pro or con recommendations based on my impressions.
> There are several restaurants which don't get such good words spoken, and I issue caveats for those, as anyone can go back and see,
> so as the (stupid) saying goes, "It is what it is".


I have noticed a few of these restaurants with a sign on their doors saying 'Dentist Approved'.


----------



## JIMinNC

dioxide45 said:


> So were we. Well at least I was. I can't speak for @JIMinNC



Of course I was kidding!!! We ALL love Marty's Restaurant List!


----------



## Fasttr

JIMinNC said:


> Of course I was kidding!!! We ALL love Marty's Restaurant List!


How much did he pay you to say that?  ;-)


----------



## Big Matt

There's no reason you couldn't write a book about restaurants in Hilton Head.


----------



## Fasttr

Big Matt said:


> There's no reason you couldn't write a book about restaurants in Hilton Head.


I heard @jont was thinking about writing a coffee table book about coffee tables.


----------



## dioxide45

Fasttr said:


> I heard @jont was thinking about writing a coffee table book about coffee tables.


Will there be a coaster built in?


----------



## jont

Fasttr said:


> I heard @jont was thinking about writing a coffee table book about coffee tables.


Right after I finish my book about pot smoking service dogs


----------



## SueDonJ

jont said:


> Right after I finish my book about pot smoking service dogs



I laugh, but I'd buy that book.

I imagine it would be similar to an Aaron Reynolds or Matt Kracht field guide (which if you know anyone who looks out their back windows and comments "there's a bird" a couple times a day, you should gift them one.)


----------



## jont

dioxide45 said:


> Will there be a coaster built in?


no, but my other book will have pages that can be used a rolling paper


----------



## SueDonJ

jont said:


> no, but my other book will have pages that can be used a rolling paper



Excellent sales tactic, should attract the environmentalists.


----------



## jont

if youse guys really want a good table ignore Marty's advice and check out this video clip. fuggedaboutit


----------



## jont

Can someone out there substantiate the rumor that Marty was seen exiting Harolds diner yesterday morning with greasy fingers and a big smile on his face ? Ol Harold is not talkin.


----------



## Superchief

jont said:


> Can someone out there substantiate the rumor that Marty was seen exiting Harolds diner yesterday morning with greasy fingers and a big smile on his face ? Ol Harold is not talkin.


He was probably there for the Restaurant Week special.


----------



## Pat H

Superchief said:


> I realize this is the dining thread, but has anyone tried the Costco in Savannah? I noticed that it is now open.



Yes, we have been there. Very nice store and closer than Charleston. There is a lot of building activity in the area near the store.


----------



## jme

jont said:


> Can someone out there substantiate the rumor that Marty was seen exiting Harolds diner yesterday morning with greasy fingers and a big smile on his face ? Ol Harold is not talkin.



(Shake, shake....).........Wake up John, you must have been dreaming...........


----------



## jont

jme said:


> (Shake, shake....).........Wake up John, you must have been dreaming...........


Well, eating at Harold's is like having a dream come true.


----------



## jme

jont said:


> Well, eating at Harold's is like having a dream come true.



Yes, for Harold


----------



## jont

jme said:


> Yes, for Harold


We all know you're trying to keep Harold's a secret so you can always get that prime counter seat #4.


----------



## jme

jont said:


> We all know you're trying to keep Harold's a secret so you can always get that prime counter seat #4.



Well, yes. 
Seat #4 is the short stool, and being much like Clint Eastwood, I'm pretty tall, so I always like to appear normal,  
NOT like sitting in a booster seat. And it gives me plenty of room for the boots & spurs, too. 
And I know YOU like stool #8 because it spins around real fast. 
In fact Harold told me you spun for so long he had to ask you to leave.


----------



## jont

jme said:


> Well, yes.
> Seat #4 is the short stool, and being much like Clint Eastwood, I'm pretty tall, so I always like to appear normal,
> NOT like sitting in a booster seat. And it gives me plenty of room for the boots & spurs, too.
> And I know YOU like stool #8 because it spins around real fast.
> In fact Harold told me you spun for so long he had to ask you to leave.





Giddy up cowboy !


----------



## jme

Another lecture for eating ALL the hushpuppies?
Be very afraid. This is serous stuff.


----------



## jont

jme said:


> Another lecture for eating ALL the hushpuppies?
> Be very afraid. This is serous stuff.


Like taking a bone away from Uga!


----------



## jme

jont said:


> Like taking a bone away from Uga!
> View attachment 46611







Well.............Not exactly, no one's ever done THAT ....
or if they tried, they were unrecognizable afterward.
.....................................................................................................................................................................

BTW, I personally have 3 consecutive weekends at Grande Ocean in process (I work weekdays, but my wife and her best girlfriend
are already there the full 16-night duration just having a blast doing whatever---but also they're tennis players and do the MGO clinics daily)...
There are exactly 23 other couples in all who are also there, and get together every year----mostly snow birds from all over the northeast
and midwest who come down for the camaraderie (and many for the tennis), and with whom we also have become close over the last 10-12 years.
A huge group which interacts in all the various activities during their stays of 8-12 weeks each. It's a wonderful time for everyone.

This upcoming weekend is my middle one, AND as usual, another stellar line-up for dining (Crane's Tavern & Sea Grass Grille).
Last weekend was Santa Fe and Alfred's...Wow.
And for my final weekend (a 3-nighter) after this one, I have special plans for the 3 nights of dining........
The husband of the best girlfriend will be riding down with me on Thursday to join us.

The first night will be Nunzio (they love it), the second is a twist----a purposeful "open date"-- i.e., an undetermined "totally spontaneous 
& ridiculously casual" spot to be chosen by the winner of a set of three card games......just for fun!
But the third evening's dining location is the real surprise---reservations already made......
We haven't been to this one restaurant in a long while, and the other couple has never been.
Here we'll celebrate dual anniversaries, as we have together elsewhere the last few years, and it will occur at the surprise location.
They WILL be loving it !!!!!
They are Foodies and it'll blow them away....WHY? nothing more than it's a great one, and totally new to them.... AND it'll be our anniversaries.


----------



## Superchief

jme said:


> View attachment 46614
> 
> Well.............Not exactly, no one's ever done THAT ....
> or if they tried, they were unrecognizable afterward.
> .....................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> BTW, have 3 consecutive weekends at MGO ...this upcoming one is the middle one,
> AND as usual, another stellar line-up for dining (Crane's Tavern & Sea Grass Grille).
> Last weekend was Santa Fe and Alfred's...Wow.
> And for my final weekend after this one, I have a complete surprise for my wife
> and for another couple who will be joining us at one of the restaurants.
> One is Nunzio, but we haven't been to the other one in a while, and the other couple has never been.
> They WILL be loving it !!!!!  They are Foodies and it'll blow them away....it's a great one.


We expect updates. Enjoy. My wife will be here for the first time in a while in May and look forward to the dining.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Spent the last 11 days at Surfwatch...weather was meh so we ate our way around the Marty list!  

Crazy Crab Jarvis Creek for lunch, fried grouper was really good and it was the one really nice weather day we had so great view sitting at the bar
Nunzio for dinner; I had the rack of lamb (very good) and DW had the filet (awesome); we also had the caprese app that was enough for four people and was fantastic
Hickory Tavern for lunch (didn't see that one on the list); basic sports bar, good po'boys and a great place to watch games
Guissepie's takeout pizza for dinner - good but not my favorite style of pizza but it was high quality...the inside looked fun and it was PACKED at 2 PM on a Friday
Ela's on the Water for Sunday brunch; really nice with the live piano and our food was excellent (as was the wine ), love their calamari app, very unique
Frankie Bones for dinner; not impressed...prime rib wasn't very good but it was reasonable; like Marty's review says it was crazy busy

We're back in October so we'll knock off a few more.  Thanks @jme and those that have contributed here.


----------



## jme

jmhpsu93 said:


> Spent the last 11 days at Surfwatch...weather was meh so we ate our way around the Marty list!
> 
> Crazy Crab Jarvis Creek for lunch, fried grouper was really good and it was the one really nice weather day we had so great view sitting at the bar
> Nunzio for dinner; I had the rack of lamb (very good) and DW had the filet (awesome); we also had the caprese app that was enough for four people and was fantastic
> Hickory Tavern for lunch (didn't see that one on the list); basic sports bar, good po'boys and a great place to watch games
> Guissepie's takeout pizza for dinner - good but not my favorite style of pizza but it was high quality...the inside looked fun and it was PACKED at 2 PM on a Friday
> Ela's on the Water for Sunday brunch; really nice with the live piano and our food was excellent (as was the wine ), love their calamari app, very unique
> Frankie Bones for dinner; not impressed...prime rib wasn't very good but it was reasonable; like Marty's review says it was crazy busy
> 
> We're back in October so we'll knock off a few more.  Thanks @jme and those that have contributed here.



Never had Frankie Bones' prime rib, but I did have their French Dip recently and it was great...(My buddy "jont" was with me at the time!)
Anyway, sorry about the prime rib.
Frankly speaking ('scuse the pun), we've been to Frankie Bones probably 50+ times and we've never had a bad meal,
including our kids, and that's going back 20 years. 
(That's probably not the best way to state it.......so I suppose I SHOULD SAY "we've always had GREAT meals", which is different.

Best of luck on your future dining endeavors on HH Island, jmhpsu93.... Tough job, but you can do it.
So many good restaurants on the island (and in Bluffton) that it's probably my all-time favorite destination for dining,
of course leaving out the big boys in NYC, Boston, Chicago, etc, and yes, paying a fortune........
HH is priced so reasonably for what you get, relatively speaking.

BTW, referring back to my final paragraph of post # 646 above...........
About 3-4 weeks ago my wife and I went to The Studio with another couple to mutually celebrate our anniversaries, and it was AWESOME.
It was a surprise pick to my wife and to the other couple, and nobody else knew where we were going. 
It did add a little special zip to the day and evening, I must say.
It was excellent in every way, and quite romantic........Everybody was duly impressed, and it turned out to be great fun.   
Just sayin'......


----------



## Fasttr

jme said:


> BTW, referring back to my final paragraph of post # 646 above...........
> About 3-4 weeks ago my wife and I went to The Studio with another couple to mutually celebrate our anniversaries, and it was AWESOME.
> It was a surprise pick to my wife and to the other couple, and nobody else knew where we were going.
> It did add a little special zip to the day and evening, I must say.
> It was excellent in every way, and quite romantic........Everybody was duly impressed, and it turned out to be great fun.
> Just sayin'......


Only Marty would be touting that the thing that added zip to his anniversary was the meal.   ;-)


----------



## jme

Fasttr said:


> Only Marty would be touting that the thing that added zip to his anniversary was the meal.   ;-)



Todd, good one, my buddy.........that even made ME laugh.

But let me explain why my dining out is not the whole story, and not the end game.

Ah Hmmmmmmm..........
When I said in the last line, *"and it turned out to be fun. Just sayin' "*,
I was stealthily alluding to the rest of the evening..........aka, "the rest of the story", as Paul Harvey used to say.
I should have added the wink emoji after the words....so allow me to appropriately do that now......   so There you go.

NOT to diminish the fine dinner & wine, you see, but those are just simply one part of the day.

Hey, romance is a wonderful thing, and an important phenomenon, and I’m a hopeless romantic.
Dining out is a "date night" to me (and to us), so that’s sort of where that came from.
(I'm hoping to make it more apparent now as to why the dining experience thing is important to me personally,
and sort of how it blossomed into the "restaurant guide" endeavor as a sideline hobby.)

Vacation time is certainly a nice and necessary getaway for anyone, but for me it doesn't end there.
Dining out takes it to another level, over and above the trip itself. Something extra to look forward to.
So we as a couple strive to have a blast wherever we go, and it never gets old.
I also try to do lots of "other" special things, too......mostly travel-related like spontaneous long weekends,
and typically NOT timeshare-related. Half of our travels are not in timeshares.
And sometimes I use total surprises as to where we’re going. Just makes it all the more fun.
Just yesterday I added four more weekend trips for this year, and none of it contains the word Marriott.

(And BTW....... a great bottle of wine is saved for after dinner, each and every time we go out,
and always awaits us back at the villa/hotel/resort hotel.
We don't order a bottle at dinner, nor do we save that experience exclusively for "special occasions".
....That's because we view every dinner out as special.......after all, it's our time together.
That said, I'm especially partial to a few select Cabs for the extra-special occasions:
Silver Oak, Hall, The Prisoner, Frank Family green label, or a Caymus.)

The reason for all this?
My wonderful wife Mona......absolutely the most beautiful girl I ever saw, and lucky me, also the absolute sweetest.
How and why she married me is a complete mystery, but I've learned to just stop asking.
And she has been the most incredible at raising our children, and never stopped to think of herself. Her time is now.
Because of her, our son below is an attorney, and our daughter below is a dentist.
Not bragging because that's not it, but she simply taught them to care, and she put them on a path to value achievement,
whatever that turned out to be. They chose their own interests and we never mentioned it, but we were there to listen and advise as needed.

So, why WOULDN'T we travel, why wouldn't we wine & dine?  (Hey, do you think my wife likes to dine out?)
Our children have always traveled with us as they grew up, all over this country and to Europe several times,
and now they are seeing how special it was, and is, and they are now going more and more themselves.
If you work hard in your career, it's important to do these things.


 




 



Thank you, my dear.


----------



## Big Matt

I think I may have had the same prime rib at Wiseguys last December.  Very disappointing.


----------



## DeeCee

jme said:


> View attachment 46614
> 
> Well.............Not exactly, no one's ever done THAT ....
> or if they tried, they were unrecognizable afterward.
> .....................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> BTW, I personally have 3 consecutive weekends at Grande Ocean in process (I work weekdays, but my wife and her best girlfriend
> are already there the full 16-night duration just having a blast doing whatever---but also they're tennis players and do the MGO clinics daily)...
> There are exactly 23 other couples in all who are also there, and get together every year----mostly snow birds from all over the northeast
> and midwest who come down for the camaraderie (and many for the tennis), and with whom we also have become close over the last 10-12 years.
> A huge group which interacts in all the various activities during their stays of 8-12 weeks each. It's a wonderful time for everyone.
> 
> This upcoming weekend is my middle one, AND as usual, another stellar line-up for dining (Crane's Tavern & Sea Grass Grille).
> Last weekend was Santa Fe and Alfred's...Wow.
> And for my final weekend (a 3-nighter) after this one, I have special plans for the 3 nights of dining........
> The husband of the best girlfriend will be riding down with me on Thursday to join us.
> 
> The first night will be Nunzio (they love it), the second is a twist----a purposeful "open date"-- i.e., an undetermined "totally spontaneous
> & ridiculously casual" spot to be chosen by the winner of a set of three card games......just for fun!
> But the third evening's dining location is the real surprise---reservations already made......
> We haven't been to this one restaurant in a long while, and the other couple has never been.
> Here we'll celebrate dual anniversaries, as we have together elsewhere the last few years, and it will occur at the surprise location.
> They WILL be loving it !!!!!
> They are Foodies and it'll blow them away....WHY? nothing more than it's a great one, and totally new to them.... AND it'll be our anniversaries.



Wow, this whole thing sounds so awesome and so fun! Enjoy every minute!


----------



## DeeCee

jont said:


> Thank you so much Marty. You are such a gracious host! It is truly my honor and privilege to share meals with you and Mona. BTW, Ella’s was outstanding! A new favorite.
> Until the next time please stay safe and eat well.
> Ramble on
> Dude



Is Ella's on HHI or Bluffton? I am not having luck finding it on Tripadvisor. (which I use alot).
Thanks for this help in planning our upcoming stay 

Dee


----------



## Fasttr

DeeCee said:


> Is Ella's on HHI or Bluffton? I am not having luck finding it on Tripadvisor. (which I use alot).
> Thanks for this help in planning our upcoming stay
> 
> Dee


HHI.  Called Ela’s On The Water.









						ELA'S ON THE WATER, Hilton Head - Menu, Prices & Restaurant Reviews - Tripadvisor
					

ELA'S On the Water, Hilton Head: See 1,117 unbiased reviews of ELA'S On the Water, rated 4 of 5 on Tripadvisor and ranked #115 of 271 restaurants in Hilton Head.




					www.tripadvisor.com


----------



## Superchief

Fasttr said:


> HHI.  Called Ela’s On The Water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELA'S ON THE WATER, Hilton Head - Menu, Prices & Restaurant Reviews - Tripadvisor
> 
> 
> ELA'S On the Water, Hilton Head: See 1,117 unbiased reviews of ELA'S On the Water, rated 4 of 5 on Tripadvisor and ranked #115 of 271 restaurants in Hilton Head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tripadvisor.com


It is a short walk from Harbor/Sunset Pointe.


----------



## jme

Superchief said:


> It is a short walk from Harbor/Sunset Pointe.



I might add, a quick walk indeed from Harbor/Sunset Pointe, but a MUCH SLOWER walk back!


----------



## DeeCee

Thank you everyone. I did find it upon changing the spelling. I do believe we'll give it a go. 

Dee


----------



## cissy

jme said:


> Todd, good one, my buddy.........that even made ME laugh.
> 
> But let me explain why my dining out is not the whole story, and not the end game.
> 
> Ah Hmmmmmmm..........
> When I said in the last line, *"and it turned out to be fun. Just sayin' "*,
> I was stealthily alluding to the rest of the evening..........aka, "the rest of the story", as Paul Harvey used to say.
> I should have added the wink emoji after the words....so allow me to appropriately do that now......   so There you go.
> 
> NOT to diminish the fine dinner & wine, you see, but those are just simply one part of the day.
> 
> Hey, romance is a wonderful thing, and an important phenomenon, and I’m a hopeless romantic.
> Dining out is a "date night" to me (and to us), so that’s sort of where that came from.
> (I'm hoping to make it more apparent now as to why the dining experience thing is important to me personally,
> and sort of how it blossomed into the "restaurant guide" endeavor as a sideline hobby.)
> 
> Vacation time is certainly a nice and necessary getaway for anyone, but for me it doesn't end there.
> Dining out takes it to another level, over and above the trip itself. Something extra to look forward to.
> So we as a couple strive to have a blast wherever we go, and it never gets old.
> I also try to do lots of "other" special things, too......mostly travel-related like spontaneous long weekends,
> and typically NOT timeshare-related. Half of our travels are not in timeshares.
> And sometimes I use total surprises as to where we’re going. Just makes it all the more fun.
> Just yesterday I added four more weekend trips for this year, and none of it contains the word Marriott.
> 
> (And BTW....... a great bottle of wine is saved for after dinner, each and every time we go out,
> and always awaits us back at the villa/hotel/resort hotel.
> We don't order a bottle at dinner, nor do we save that experience exclusively for "special occasions".
> ....That's because we view every dinner out as special.......after all, it's our time together.
> That said, I'm especially partial to a few select Cabs for the extra-special occasions:
> Silver Oak, Hall, The Prisoner, Frank Family green label, or a Caymus.)
> 
> The reason for all this?
> My wonderful wife Mona......absolutely the most beautiful girl I ever saw, and lucky me, also the absolute sweetest.
> How and why she married me is a complete mystery, but I've learned to just stop asking.
> And she has been the most incredible at raising our children, and never stopped to think of herself. Her time is now.
> Because of her, our son below is an attorney, and our daughter below is a dentist.
> Not bragging because that's not it, but she simply taught them to care, and she put them on a path to value achievement,
> whatever that turned out to be. They chose their own interests and we never mentioned it, but we were there to listen and advise as needed.
> 
> So, why WOULDN'T we travel, why wouldn't we wine & dine?  (Hey, do you think my wife likes to dine out?)
> Our children have always traveled with us as they grew up, all over this country and to Europe several times,
> and now they are seeing how special it was, and is, and they are now going more and more themselves.
> If you work hard in your career, it's important to do these things.
> View attachment 49379 View attachment 49382
> View attachment 49392 View attachment 49393
> 
> Thank you, my dear.


It's obvious you are not the only lucky one.


----------



## jme

I've been at Hilton Head this past week and return home Sunday, April 10 = Tomorrow.......UHGGGGG!!!!

I'll be unofficially tweaking my restaurant list only slightly today----this post is merely a heads-up---
done privately on my laptop.
BUT, when posted onto my TUG restaurant list soon, it'll add one new spot
that will create a HUGE RIPPLE throughout HH's dining community, imho as big as any other restaurant ever.
It won't make my official posted TUG list until a later date....until SueDonJ can post it for me.
The actual Quarterdeck review will obviously be shorter and to the point.
(Sure wish I had the ability to update it at will, but there's no ongoing "EDIT" button,
and Susan is far too busy to listen to me on a regular basis to post something new .... Hint, hint).

First I'd like to say something about a second spot----an already-listed restaurant that we revisited----the Hilton Head Diner.
We ate there once for dinner, sort of a desperation move with young grandchildren who needed to dine early.
We had no other reservations and that was as good as we could do spur-of-the-moment.
But the meal turned out to be a great one in every sense, especially the food.
So much so that I craved it again, and my wife and I went back this morning for breakfast.
Both times I got the NY Strip Steak & Eggs with hash browns.
Have to admit I was extremely impressed----the 10oz steak was absolutely delicious and perfectly grilled both times.
The hash browns were also perfect (and I'm picky about those), and they were as good or better than Waffle House's,
which I sort of consider my gold standard--always loved them. (Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe also has equally great hash browns.)
Anyway, everybody loved the meals and we'll be going back again for sure.
(Even the first night's "other" entrees got rave reviews---my daughter got the Fried Shrimp PoBoy, and my wife had the Fried Shrimp.
They loved it.)  So, it's a nice stop if you want a very casual but really good meal....breakfast, lunch, or dinner......
and a huge variety on the menu. It's definitely risen a lot higher on my own radar now. Not fine dining, but an excellent casual diner.

NY Strip Steak & Eggs w hash browns at Hilton Head Diner





The second and biggest spot is Harbour Town's brand new restaurant *Quarterdeck*.
It's a huge and breathtaking "new construction" immediately adjacent to and surrounding the Harbour Town Lighthouse.
I think it will prove to be one of the greatest additions to Hilton Head Island's dining scene that I've seen in many a year,
and a noteworthy asset in general, for that matter---- just as big as the Sea Pines Beach Club has been,
and as big as the new Low Country Celebration Park at Coligny Circle has been.

It's a beautiful structure which will *FINALLY put Harbour Town back on the map* as a significant dining destination.
The restaurant boasts an indoor & outdoor seating capacity of 500 patrons.
Harbour Town has longed for this for more than two decades.
Read more at: https://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article260097895.html#storylink=cpy
Not to mention the pure enjoyment that the waterway & sunset views will offer.
It will also highlight the world-renowned harbor which houses dozens of first class boats.
Views across the inland waterway will easily showcase the beautiful Daufuskie Island. It's a lot to consider while enjoying
great dining and libations with friends and family. And evenings there will be full of fun and memories.....and no doubt
there will be plenty of live entertainment. This is all quite significant for an area which has been devoid of such an outlet as this
for far too long! Its scope and capacity, and ultimately its mere creation and completion, is nothing short of a
monumental achievement long overdue.

My wife and I have long talked and dreamed about something coming back to Harbour Town, and now it's here,
only bigger and better than we thought.
We used to love the old Cafe Europa, a great destination of note for waterside breakfast & lunch, and fine dining for dinner,
if many current HH visitors remember that.....but this new spot seriously blows that away.
They're already open and serving, so I took the opportunity to walk through yesterday, met and talked to the Lead Hostess Abigail,
and learned that they're already fully booked for dinner into early May. I made reservations for June,
when we'll be back for a family vacation, and felt lucky to get on the book.
A heads-up---- they use Resy for online reservations.
Hope to get this place reviewed and posted to my list on TUG soon. Might try to get in there for lunch in a couple of weeks
when we'll be back at HH for a long weekend, prior to our family vacation week in June.

NOTE: They're still finishing up a few small construction items inside and out, but it's OPEN.
More tables and features will be added within days. Next week's Heritage Classic Golf Tournament is the long awaited
target date for this "big launch".

Here's the ad from the website:
*"Now Open!*
*Serving as the cornerstone of Harbour Town, the all-new Quarterdeck offers 270-degree sunset views overlooking 
Harbour Town Yacht Basin, Calibogue Sound and the famed 18th hole of Harbour Town Golf Links, making it one of the 
most sought-after dining venues on Hilton Head Island.*
*Guests enjoy a generous selection of indoor and outdoor seating options which include an expansive wraparound deck, 
indoor bar and dining area on the first floor, as well as a new rooftop oyster bar."*

Enjoy!



			https://www.quarterdeckhhi.com/_files/ugd/966e29_95dd7a45fe6b4b3181ab8c77e7ce4359.pdf
		










						Quarterdeck | Hilton Head Island, SC
					

Hilton Head Island, The Sea Pines Resort, fresh seafood, oyster bar, waterfront views, dining, harbour town,




					www.quarterdeckhhi.com
				




*QUARTERDECK @ HARBOUR TOWN LIGHTHOUSE*








*FIRST LEVEL (ground)*








*STAIRS TO SECOND LEVEL*





*SECOND LEVEL*


----------



## RookWDW

Can the general public eat at the various Sea Pines restaurants, like Coast at the Sea Pines Beach House or Links and Frasier the at the Sea Pines golf course?


----------



## Fasttr

RookWDW said:


> Can the general public eat at the various Sea Pines restaurants, like Coast at the Sea Pines Beach House or Links and Frasier the at the Sea Pines golf course?


Absolutely.


----------



## Big Matt

You have to pay for a day pass to get into Sea Pines.


----------



## RookWDW

Thanks.  We rented a week at MGO so if I understand correctly we will get a Sea Pines day pass for our week.


----------



## Fasttr

RookWDW said:


> Thanks.  We rented a week at MGO so if I understand correctly we will get a Sea Pines day pass for our week.


You will.  Will also get bike passes if you rent bikes from MGO.


----------



## RookWDW

Fasttr said:


> You will.  Will also get bike passes if you rent bikes from MGO.



Nice, I have to look into how and when to book that.  We stayed last year at the Omni in a hotel room and tried to get bikes and they were reserved all week.  We are trying to buy a week at MGO to use for next year and after.


----------



## Dean

Fasttr said:


> You will.  Will also get bike passes if you rent bikes from MGO.


Often you can get a bike pass for Sea Pines even if you don't rent from them.  Once they give out their allotment, no more passs for the week though so get them early.


----------



## RookWDW

Apparently, Coconut Shrimp is my daughters favorite.  Only menu I found with it is Skull Creek Boathouse.  But..... of course my son doesn't like any seafood and the Boathouse is pretty much only seafood vs Dockside that is a mix with BBQ.  Any other good restaurants that would have good coconut shrimp and also serve non-seafood options?


----------



## Zagrid094

RookWDW said:


> Apparently, Coconut Shrimp is my daughters favorite.  Only menu I found with it is Skull Creek Boathouse.  But..... of course my son doesn't like any seafood and the Boathouse is pretty much only seafood vs Dockside that is a mix with BBQ.  Any other good restaurants that would have good coconut shrimp and also serve non-seafood options?


Truffles Restaurant at Sea Pines Station serves coconut shrimp as an appetizer and entree while offering non-seafood items on its menu.  We ate there last week and their food and service is excellent.  The coconut shrimp is one of my DW’s favorites!


----------



## jme

Dedicated to all those who own, or are employed by, or have been employed by,
the many fine restaurants on Hilton Head Island. You deserve our thanks and our
sincere gratitude for all you do, and have done, throughout this most challenging time
while enduring the Coronavirus pandemic. We stand with you as we go forward, never
knowing what can and will happen. We do also continually acknowledge the enjoyment
and enrichment that you bring to our lives. Thank you. May God bless us all.


*HILTON HEAD RESTAURANT GUIDE*
*Updated April 2022 by Marty (jme)
(Some new places and tweaks to all the formerly listed ones.)*


This is my personal list and reflects my own opinion.
The list is not meant to be exhaustive, as I’ve only
listed places that meet my criteria.

IMPORTANT: Reservations are highly recommended,
even days ahead. I like to use Open Table or Resy for
online reservations because it’s easy. Check to see
which service your restaurant of choice uses, if any.
Your resort concierge can also help. Also, Marriott has
an exclusive arrangement with several restaurants for
CALL AHEAD through the resort concierge only, when
regular reservations are not accepted. The restaurant
only allots a few call ahead tables each day, so have
your concierge call early in the day to secure your table.
This priceless service usually allows seating within
10 minutes of arrival.  If you see the “SERG” designation
by a restaurant’s name, it’s managed by the SERG
restaurant group, and you’ll have the knowledge that
these are consistently outstanding restaurants, and all
could be said to fall into my favorites list because
they’re all good.

FRONT DESKS (ask for concierge desk)
Grande Ocean……(843) 686-7343
Barony……………...(843) 342-1608
Surfwatch……….…(843) 363-3400

Also pick up any Menu Guide from the lobby racks to peruse
individual restaurant menus that might look good.





*TRADITIONAL SEAFOOD:

Skull Creek Boathouse* (SERG)…. a favorite of locals
and visitors alike—great for couples, small groups, large
groups, or families.  Known for its huge menu variety
of consistently delicious seafood and more. Probably THE
most popular seafood place on the island. Inside and
outside dining (outside is open air, not covered, with picnic tables,
and fans in summer). Outside has a nice inland waterway view and
is fairly close to the waterway, and any sunset that happens
is very enjoyable from there over the water/through the trees.
There are two bar areas, one inside & one and out, and both are
first come, first served. Bar/stools inside, hightop/chairs outside.
[Hint: If you’re a couple or group of 4 and didn’t have call ahead
seating (shame on you), and face a 1-2 hour wait, AND don’t mind
a hightop meal, walk out back and strike a “ next-up” deal with
someone to surrender their table to you after they’re finished,
and of course buy the guy a drink. You’ll have made a great deal
there.] Marriott Concierge call-ahead seating is a MUST here for
any night, any season. Another tip—if parking is horrendous and
vehicles are lined up looking, use the Valet parking and keep
driving forward until you get to the restaurant entrance area,
there’s a Valet podium there—use it and for $2 you can
basically get out and walk in…it’s worth it.
https://www.skullcreekboathouse.com/ *<<<<<<


Skull Creek Dockside* (SERG)……a sister restaurant to
Boathouse above, and located immediately adjacent to it.
They share an inland waterway view that is nice. Menu is
completely different so they are complementary rather than
competing. Dockside only opened in late 2017 but has
developed a huge following and is very popular in its own
right. Inside and Outside dining (outside is covered).
FWIW, there are more large booths at Dockside. Parking lot
is huge and is shared with another restaurant, so if you
have a guest who has difficulty walking, take them close
to the entrance and go back to park.
Website: https://www.docksidehhi.com/
Dinner menu:  https://www.docksidehhi.com/dinner * <<<<<<


Quarterdeck*…….Harbour Town has finally returned to glory as a genuine
dining destination with the opening of the new blockbuster two-story structure
at the Harbour Town Lighthouse in Sea Pines. It is both massive and magnificent.
It just opened in early April and it’s already booked for the whole month of April
and beyond. I walked through this past weekend and it’s beyond impressive
just based on the views alone.
Their website ad says this:
“Serving as the cornerstone of Harbour Town, the all new Quarterdeck offers
270-degree sunset views overlooking Harbour Town Yacht Basin, Calibogue Sound,
and the famed 18th hole of Harbour Town Golf Links, making it one of the most
sought-after dining venues on Hilton Head Island.”
Guests will enjoy a generous selection of indoor and outdoor seating options
which will include an expansive wraparound deck, indoor bar and dining area on
the first floor, as well as a new rooftop oyster bar.
The menu is outstanding and offers great seafood options and other dishes with
a Southern flair. The myriad of accommodations inside the Sea Pines Resort will
now have a place within walking distance to enjoy. Reservations can be made online
by using Resy, but booking anytime soon will require immediate attention and that’s
just for something a month or two out. Going forward after that, it will require making
reservations at least 3+ weeks out. If you’re traveling to Hilton Head, call well ahead.
…….There is more than just the restaurant, as this Savannah writer explains:
https://eatitandlikeit.com/first-look-hilton-head-islands-brand-new-quarterdeck-restaurant/
…...Website:  https://www.quarterdeckhhi.com/ * <<<<<<*
…...Menu:
https://www.quarterdeckhhi.com/_files/ugd/966e29_95dd7a45fe6b4b3181ab8c77e7ce4359.pdf


*Fishcamp at Broad Creek*….…Opened in 2016, a small gem of a place
on the banks of the inland waterway on Simmons Rd,
a couple of miles south of Old Oyster Factory off Marshland Rd.
Nice menu of seafood items and more. Interesting history of
building and location.  Inside and outside dining. Inside
booths/tables, Outside has expansive decks on either side of
large bar area (TVs all around). One deck covered, other has
tables/umbrellas. Always fun, energetic vibe always present.
No reservations outside (first come, first served), but
reservations accepted for inside. More of an upscale seafood place.
One of Hilton Head’s most popular restaurants, so book way ahead.
Parking lot under trees on dirt lot, and it fills up each evening,
so ride through, something always opens. Has kids’ menu items,
but geared toward adults. Yard games always ongoing outside.
Website: http://www.fishcamphhi.com/ *<<<<<<*
Location: https://goo.gl/maps/wsg47G8oDU62


*Old Oyster Factory*……very popular seafood restaurant,
family friendly, large groups welcomed, huge beautiful
building with very attractive knotty pine interior/high
exposed beams. Nice atmosphere, always busy, huge
menu and widely varied selections. Probably has the most
stunning marsh views you’ll ever see. Inside dining,
outside dining when weather permits. Good food, great
service, and T-shirts! Concierge call ahead seating highly
recommended. Best tables for marsh views are main level
and straight back. Been around many years, always a hit.
Please pass the hushpuppies.
http://www.oldoysterfactory.com/ * <<<<<<


Kenny B’s*…….beyond casual and fun, truly great seafood,
With lots of choices. Seafood, imho, is better and tastier here than
at the other more well-known bigger places.
Family owned and family run. Cajun theme, so some dishes are
Cajun, but mostly it’s traditional items, all delicious.
Kenny personally knows and is friends with all the New Orleans chefs,
so rest assured he knows how to cook. A lesser-known spot but a real gem.
Always busy—you’ll walk in door and get in the long line
at the counter to order and pay first. Tables will always
open up, so waits are not too long and worth it. Inside/outside dining.
One of the best breakfast spots you’ll ever find, but the big
surprise to most is that it has a fantastic and extensive dinner menu.
Great for take-out too. Good value. We dine here every trip.
http://www.eatatkennybs.com/ *<<<<<<


Poseidon*... (SERG)…….located in Shelter Cove Towne Center off Hwy 278.                                                                
Busy, busy place all the time, very popular.…..good food and decent service given
the short-staffing and other issues post-pandemic. Huge menu with wide variety
of items. Impressive upstairs bar on second level, can be a great spot to hang out.                                              
Crowds are drawn upstairs in evening and later, so one of the better bars
for young people and young at heart. Inside and outside dining. Kids’ menu available.
https://www.poseidonhhi.com/*  <<<<<<


Black Marlin Bayside Grill & Hurricane Bar* (SERG)……
Nice large restaurant, lots of inside tables/booths and outside covered tables
on their patio. Very relaxed setting…..good solid traditional seafood restaurant
with extensive menu.  Nice brunch on weekends only.
Family friendly, large groups are welcomed. Consistently
good food and good service…… Outside area great for drinks
and conversation under the oaks. Live entertainment often.
http://blackmarlinhhi.com/ *<<<<<<


Crazy Crab* (2 locations)….prefer the Jarvis Creek location
along Hwy 278 just past the merging of the Cross Island Pky
& Wm Hilton Pky. Great fun in a most casual setting and
atmosphere…..large building has indoor/outdoor dining, and
the very popular outdoor covered bar area has lots of tables,
and many will already be taken. Exceptional marsh views off
the back porch where you can also dine outdoors. Lively crowd
every night, people coming and going nonstop…..gets busy early,
so make reservations days ahead. Huge menu & good basic
seafood, good service. Great for families who want to satisfy
everyone. Reasonable prices, good value.
http://thecrazycrab.com/crazy-crab-j...od-restaurant/ *<<<<<<


Hudson’s Seafood on the Docks*…..Beyond casual, has all the
traditional seafood items on their multi-page menu. Definitely
the oldest seafood spot on the island going back to 1968, and
very popular with tourists. Lots of tables inside multiple large
rooms, so lots of groups and large family meals are served here.
Modest, unremarkable decor, nothing fancy, but always packed
with hungry folks, so go early. Food & service sometimes average,
but it never diminishes the crowd or the enthusiasm. A good value.
Website/menu: http://www.hudsonsonthedocks.com/hudsons-dinner-menu/ *<<<<<<


Captain Woody’s Bar & Grill*……(Hilton Head & Bluffton locations)….
a very, very casual grill & bar which has sustained its place as a
popular go-to spot for great traditional seafood & large portions of it.
Locals love it. Add a few great drinks & some conversation, and it’s a
fun night out.
Website: https://www.captainwoodys.com/
Menus: https://www.captainwoodys.com/menus/lunch-dinner.html *<<<<<<


Salty Dog Cafe*……very popular seafood/sandwich/burger spot
in Sea Pines’ South Beach village area. It’s like a small harbor area with
lots of quaint shops. Don’t miss the 2 huge, gorgeous parrots.
Has good lunch or dinner, indoor dining, & one of the island’s best
outdoor dining areas…..both stay very crowded……outside tables under
umbrellas, and frequent live entertainment outside in evening.
Truly a fun evening to just hang out and enjoy having no agenda.
Always fun to walk around and check it all out. Can’t miss the
Salty Dog T-shirt shop, just gotta do it. It’s one of the USA's most
famous T-shirt and sweat shirt shops. Plentiful island seafood, and
the good times outside afterward are golden. Great family spot.
http://saltydog.com/ *<<<<<<


Sea Shack*…….a hole-in-the-wall place located off Pope Ave along
Executive Park Rd., about midway around the loop. Always fresh
seafood for dining in or take-out. Inside dining tables are a scant few,
& you'll wait outside until yours comes up. Sometimes a long line,
but bear with it. Inside it’s bare ugly walls and absolutely nothing to see.
Regardless, it’s stays extremely busy, cars coming and going, and the awesome
seafood will make up for the lack of a nice sit-down spot. A well-known place
for everyone on the island who doesn’t need glam meals out. As one ad says,
“Unpretentious blue-walled eatery where simple seafood plates are
ordered at the counter.”  Enjoy, and you will.
https://sites.google.com/view/theseashack/ *<<<<<<*


*************************************************



*FINE DINING:* (varied menus, all different but all special,
and all consistently great)
(*****= stands alone)
(**** = Really Fine Dining)
( *** = Fine Dining )
……………………………………All are not necessarily in any ranked order,
though it may seem so... #1 stands alone but 4-5 & rest of Top 10
are simply denoted as residing within that group.
(therefore all could be thought of as "different but equal”).


*Vine******……frequently touted by the most discriminating diners
as Hilton Head’s finest and most elegant restaurant. Expensive,
but a perfect spot for the most special of occasions. Call the
restaurant directly for reservations and they will respond back
and book your table. Inside and outside dining. Located on back
corner of the Coligny Circle shops just slightly removed from
N Forest Beach Drive...Not the greatest location, BUT once inside
you’re royalty. It’s very small, intimate, and wonderfully romantic,
and everything will be impressive…..they know what they’re doing.
Food and service are above & beyond. I’m going to give it my
#1 rating as THE top restaurant on the island, and it’s well deserved.
So, it’s firmly established in my Top 5-1 restaurants on the island.
(I hate rankings, as every establishment is different and special in
its own way, but I must do that here to make a statement.)
Not for kids, they aren’t even allowed.  I totally understand that
policy, so I think in this very small niche it's appropriate. Their
mission simply involves their dedication to the enjoyment of guests
who appreciate the best dining experience possible, so children
might be a distraction from that end. Also not recommended for
anyone who is anything other than a discriminating diner.
https://www.facebook.com/Vine-Hilton-Head-island-230127114114301/ *<<<<<<


The Sage Room*****…very fine, top notch dining but still casual.
Highly rated and a popular hidden gem, frequented by the most
discriminating locals and guests. Cozy & romantic with
exceptional, creative food and great service, with a small
intimate bistro feel. Nice bar area very popular, and frequently
serves as the “Chef’s Table” (book ahead!!)…Reservations a must,
several days ahead. Located off Pope Avenue near/behind the
new Courtyard Hotel (see map below). Definitely in my Top 5-5
restaurants on island. Not for kids.
https://www.thesageroom.com/
Map: https://goo.gl/maps/xMk8Vp6YzZ82 *<<<<<<


Ombra Cucina Rustica*****….. very fine dining authentic Italian,
but also many other menu choices…sort of expensive, but a most
memorable evening. Beautiful elegant decor, wonderful romantic
ambiance, with perfect low lighting, great service, amazing food
and an excellent wine list. Yes, all of that, and actually more,
it’s special! My definitive pick for the very best Italian.
Absolutely in my Top 5-5 restaurants on the island. Not for kids.
http://www.ombrahhi.com/ *<<<<<<<


Ela’s on the Water*****….. located in Shelter Cove Marina down
at far end closest to Harbour Point. A truly wonderful place,
and everything is executed perfectly. Dining is on second floor
overlooking harbor & boats, other direction is the inland
waterway as you look to harbor entrance. Great sunsets.
Truly elegant and imho, the most romantic spot on the island.
Exceptional food (fish & steaks are as good as it gets),with
superb, attentive service by longtime professionals. Three
special booths & many great tables. Great food and wine,
coupled with gorgeous views, come together to make for a
fabulous, memorable experience. A definite special occasion choice.
For the last two years in a row it was the choice for co-celebrations
of our own anniversary and that of another couple who joined us both times.
All our memories there are special.
Again, in my Top 5-5 restaurants on the island. Not for kids.
http://www.elasgrille.com/ * <<<<<<


Crane’s Tavern***……a traditional steak and seafood tavern,
and one of the best you’ll experience anywhere.
Delicious food and superb service, and a quiet, relaxed, romantic
evening in a cozy yet casual surrounding. A fiercely loyal following
by locals. Everything is delicious. We dine there often, and even our
"30-something” children love it.  TIED for my Top 5-5 list. Not for kids.
https://www.cranestavern.com/ *<<<<<<


The Studio***….very fine dining, as good as it gets at Hilton Head.
Very interesting & intriguing mix of cuisine and visual art, Walls abound
with outstanding works of art, many for sale. Consistently superb food
and service, and a strong local following, and a perfect spot for any special
Occasion. My wife and I, with another couple, celebrated our
mutual anniversaries there this year. It was a surprise destination I chose
for everyone, and they absolutely adored it. GREAT evening. Not for kids.
TIED for a top 5 spot…... Top 5-5 list.
http://www.studiodining.com/ * <<<<<<


The Pearl***…..located in Bluffton. Small charming cottage with
inside dining or wonderful tables outside on the covered front porch.
Torches lit at night outside, can hear live guitar player whether dining inside
or out…..music perfectly done, not overbearing but very appropriate.
One of the most romantic evenings you’ll have anywhere.
Tables #71, 70, 72 outside….oh yeah! Great food, great service,
it’s an enjoyable & memorable evening--- really a special, unique place.
Sister restaurant to Ela’s. Not for kids. Definitely in my Top 10-6.
http://www.thepearlbluffton.com/ *<<<<<<


CQ’s***………fine dining in a cozy, romantic but casual atmosphere.
Been around since 1970, and always highly rated. Sometimes
it seems to get lost among the myriad of great restaurants
on the island, but it has remained consistently good, and flies under the radar.
Still a favorite among locals. Hidden away in Harbour Town immediately
adjacent to Marriott’s Harbour Club, and walkable from anywhere in
Harbour Town. Has three small rooms. Two booths & several half-booths.
Larger tables in back room. Great food & service. Nicely varied menu,
with several fish options and good steaks, chops. We prefer the middle room
where the booths & half-booths are located. One of our favorites…a low-key,
casual spot, and always enjoyable. Top 10-7. Not for kids.
Website: https://www.cqsrestaurant.com/ *<<<<<<


Michael Anthony's Italian***……very fine-dining Italian.
Exceptional food and superb service, and it’s all it’s cracked up
to be. Wide variety of authentic Italian dishes, and even the
simplest is divine. A most cozy, romantic ambiance in low light,
like it should be. Reservations WELL in advance, I’d say at
least a week or two. Request downstairs dining…..location, location.
They do have booths, and imho they’re the spot to be for a relaxed,
quiet, and special evening….(downstairs preferred over the upstairs dining!)
a Top 10-8 choice. Not for kids.
http://www.michael-anthonys.com/ * <<<<<<


May River Grill**....located in Old Town Bluffton, not far from
off-island bridge. WORTH THE TRIP and one of our favorites.
Not for kids. Popular with locals, not touristy. Highly varied menu
with specials nightly---great food, wine, service. Bistro-like,
romantic but with their undeniable energetic ambiance, and
really fun. Everyone is having a great time and enjoying the
experience, a sign of a well-run restaurant. Don’t let the
small strip plaza location fool you. Steaks, seafood, fish, duck, veal,
chicken, pork chop, and more. Call for reservations 1-2 weeks ahead.
Definitely in my Top 10-9  due to fun bistro atmosphere and food.
Dinner Menu: http://www.mayrivergrill.com/#!dinner-menu/cxnc <<<<<<
Location:15-18 min from approx mid-HH Island.
(Minimize the upper box and the lower thumbnail strip for better viewing.
Zoom if needed.)
https://goo.gl/maps/iGytT71s1WTPteSw5 *<<<<<<


Alfred’s** ….. a newcomer to my list despite being around a long
time. Now a definite favorite. Previous owner established his niche,
and served a small percentage of dedicated locals, and always with
excellence. New owners (wife worked there previously) have continued that
calling, and it is exceptionally good. It’s still small and intimate although
not fancy, but as always the food is excellent and the service superb.
Dishes are served perfectly regarding temperatures, and all is done right.
It’s a low key, casual but superb meal. Located behind Santa Fe and
Sea Grass Grille off Hwy 278. Easy to walk right past it, but worth looking for.
The ad may say “German" restaurant, but theGerman items are actually
very few….The Italian items are great. Top 10-10. Not for kids.
https://www.alfredshhi.com/ *<<<<<<*
https://www.alfredshhi.com/menu


*Santa Fe**... (my wife’s and my personal favorite restaurant on
the island—always our first evening out when we arrive.) "Fine dining”
atmosphere but still casual and comfortable. It’s like coming home.
We love the window tables in back room/right side near Chef's grill.
Menu has Southwestern flair and all dishes are unique, and you’ll
never get that flavor anywhere else. Close your eyes and pick, it will
be delicious. Signature dishes: Grouper (guaranteed amazing),
Pork Tenderloin, Burrito, Cowboy Cut Ribeye (best steak on island,
hands down, and I know the other 4 great places, too),
Outrageous Chimichanga, Lamb Chops, and the unparalleled and
world-famous Painted Desert Soup. [Since it’s our favorite restaurant
on the island, I’m giving it an "honorable mention" in my Top 5-h
restaurants. I cannot ignore the excellence of that place, and the
wonderful memories are rekindled each time I walk through the door.]
Not really for kids, but items are available and they are welcomed. Say
Hello to owner Marshall and Chef Dave, & tell him Mona & Marty sent you!
http://www.santafehhi.com *<<<<<<


Nunzio**….opened in 2019…..fine dining Italian, huge new construction building
on New Orleans Rd with gorgeous interior & high ceilings. Already a favorite and
stays very busy. Food is excellent, service good. Will be a wonderful evening.
Definitely knocking on the door for a Top 10 spot, and garners a lot of hype on the
island dining scene.
(Note: That said, my personal favorite Italian restaurant on the island, however,
is still Ombra, with Michael Anthony’s a very close second. They both have something
very elegant & special, & the service is more attentive. They have a slight edge for
delivering a relaxed, enjoyable, non-rushed experience.)  Not for kids.
https://nunziohhi.com/ *<<<<<<


RedFish**....very popular with those who expect a great, yet fun, dining
experience. A longtime popular spot for wonderful cuisine, great wines, and
a special evening with friends. Outstanding menu items with a chic bistro vibe.
Great wait staff. Romantic & refined while still cozy & casual. Exceptional wine list.
(OK, a "Top 12" spot for sure, it certainly deserves that.)  Not for kids.
http://www.redfishofhiltonhead.com/ *<<<<<<


Sea Grass Grille**…..very popular with locals and visitors alike. It’s a sneaky
quiet favorite that doesn’t have much hype but deserves a visit if you want
an outstanding meal and great professional service! Wonderful menu. Always have
several fish items daily----also duck, pork, lamb, steaks, and specials, all perfectly
presented. Adjacent to Santa Fe in Plantation Center off Hwy 278, one block south
of Palmetto Dunes entrance. Not for kids.
http://www.seagrassgrille.com/.*   <<<<<<


Wiseguys* *(SERG group)...Fine dining atmosphere with outstanding traditional
items—steaks, fish/seafood, veal, lamb. Always popular, always busy. Reservations
needed several days ahead. Name suggests a casual lively spot but surprisingly it’s
a low-light, white tablecloth kind of place for discriminating diners. Has an energetic
vibe, sometimes loud, but it’s because everyone’s having a great time. Not for kids.
https://www.wiseguyshhi.com/ *<<<<<<


LuLu Kitchen and Bar**…….a new cafe which already has a lot of buzz,
and a lot of potential. Offering a "modern dining and healthy cuisine" experience.
Wonderful decor, awesome bar area, high quality seating at the booths and tables.
Menu is creative with interesting specialty items. Focusing on fresh ingredients with
vegan options available.  I believe it’s going to be a good one, and should develop its
own prominent niche at Hilton Head. Located in the plaza along Hwy 278 where
Fresh Market is located. The new website ad says, “Where exquisite cuisine is paired
with an exceptional service and eclectic ambiance”, and I cannot
improve on that comment. Not for kids.
Photos: https://www.lulukitchenhhi.com/ *<<<<<<*
Menus: https://www.lulukitchenhhi.com/menu
Photos:   <<<<<<
https://www.google.com/search?sourc...sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjkmuSXicXyAhUCQjABHTd1BPkQjJk
EegQIIBAC&cshid=1629650555920804&biw=1280&bih=664


*Charlie's L'Etoile Verte**.... fine dining, traditional elegant bistro decor,
always a new hand-written menu daily, lots of fresh fish selections and more.
One of the best "all-around” and most consistent restaurants on island.
Romantic and vibrant with a solid local following. A nice evening out. Not for kids.
http://charliesgreenstar.com/ * <<<<<<


Sunset Grille***….Dave M’s absolute favorite! (a tribute to Timesharing's Lifetime
"Professor" & Moderator Emeritus!), and he should know, he’s a friend of the Chef.
Fine dining establishment that cuts no corners, and forget where it's located in
the RV Park off 278 because it's wonderful. Fantastic sunset views from their upstairs
dining area. Romantic, energetic ambiance. Their renowned Chef knows great
cuisine, and boasts a superb wine list. A locals’ favorite. Highly rated. Not for kids.
http://www.sunsetgrillehhi.com/ *<<<<<<  * 


*Chez Georges Bistro & Bar***…… a new French bistro with a definite
Low Country flair, a new concept and dining experience for Hilton Head.
Interesting culinary presentations. Not for kids.
https://www.chezgeorgeshhi.com/ *<<<<<<


Fishcamp at Broad Creek**…Opened in 2016, a small gem of a place on
the banks of the inland waterway on Simmons Rd, a couple of miles south
of Old Oyster Factory off Marshland Rd. Nice menu of seafood items and more.
Interesting history of building and location. Inside and outside dining. Inside
booths/tables, Outside has expansive decks on either side of the large bar area
(TVs all around). One deck is covered, the other has tables/umbrellas. Always fun,
energetic vibe always present. No reservations outside (first come, first served),
but reservations accepted for inside. More of an upscale seafood place. One of
Hilton Head’s most popular restaurants, so book way ahead. Parking lot under trees
on unpaved lot, and it fills up each evening, so ride through, something always opens.
Has kids’ menu items, but geared toward adults. Yard games always ongoing outside.
Website: http://www.fishcamphhi.com/ *<<<<<<*
Location: https://goo.gl/maps/wsg47G8oDU62


*Alexanders**….an old favorite in Palmetto Dunes community that’s been around
a long time…..very romantic & quiet ambiance, white tablecloth, varied menu,
fine wines & excellent food. Great evening for couples. Not for kids.
http://www.alexandersrestaurant.com/ * <<<<<<


Frankie Bones** (SERG group)...Large menu with widely varying food selections—
beef, seafood, pork, Italian, German, and much great starters.Really fun & uniquely
"Sinatra cool”. Reservations a MUST, best at least a week in advance, maybe more
in high season. Large high-back maroon leather booths, low lights, "Club”
atmosphere, love it!!! Busy bar scene, with high-tops available—"first come,
first served”. Adjacent to Wiseguys. Not for kids but a few items that work,
Like the "S'mores” dessert (a mini Hibachi for roasting marshmallows at the table).
http://www.frankieboneshhi.com/ *<<<<<<


Bistro 17**.....in Shelter Cove near bronze Neptune statue. Inside/Outside dining,
nice atmosphere, good service, good food. All tables nice but have a private single
table available for special occasion on request, inside a nook among the wine racks,
but not totally separated from the rest (still nice view to outside porch/harbor),
a romantic spot. Will change table for 2 or 10. Impressive and memorable evening.
https://www.bistro17sheltercove.com/ *<<<<<<


Catch 22**....on New Orleans Rd in plaza, adjacent to Michael Anthony’s….
nice varied menu, lot of varied options, nice wine list, good food & service,
always busy especially weekends. Fine dining yet very casual. Large booths
in front half, more intimate tables in back. Strong following by locals and
discriminating island guests.
http://www.catch22hhi.com/ *<<<<<<*


("Fine Dining" continued BELOW)


----------



## jme

("FINE DINING" CONTINUED)......


*Gusto Ristorante**….a small casual authentic Italian restaurant
whose doors have thankfully swung open again after the pandemic.
The location is in the plaza along Hwy 278 across from HOME GOODS store.
They are eager to share the very best of traditional Italian fare again.
The food offerings and wine selections are wonderful, the service great, and
he decor and ambiance cozy and romantic. If you’ve ever been to Italy
and experienced the unbelievable cuisine and feel of the family-owned
mom & pop cafes, go here to revisit them again. Reasonable pricing and
great value. Definitely one of our all-time HH favorites. Small but special,
therefore I’m awarding it an"honorable mention” in my Top 10-(h)
HH restaurants. Ciao Ciao.
https://gustohiltonhead.com/ * <<<<<<


Il Carpaccio**…….”Ristorante Italiano”…….great menu, food, and service,
highly rated and good reviews.
http://www.ilcarpaccioofhiltonhead.com/ *<<<<<<


Jazz Corner*.*....live Jazz entertainment and an excellent dinner, too?
Yes, and it has a fiercely dedicated local following. Known for superb
food and service. Very popular and a most fun evening, unlike any dining
experience you’ve had before. Can be a bit loud, but serious fun when
you're in the mood. Cover charge required. Not for kids.
http://www.thejazzcorner.com/*  <<<<<<


Pomodori Italian Eatery**…..popular Italian spot, good food and
service. Not fancy or pretty to look at, but authentic food in a comfortable, casual setting.
Very good reviews and highly rated. Located in the corner plaza at the end of
New Orleans Rd. Just short of the Hwy 278 intersection, at far end of building.
http://www.gopomodori.com/ *<<<<<<


Lucky Rooster Kitchen & Bar****.....their motto is "gourmet food
in a casual atmosphere”. Varied menu, creative take on traditional dishes,
and a nice new find for many. White tablecloths covered with brown paper,
candlelight, both tables and booths, vibrant bar scene. Gourmet desserts.
Huge beer and wine list---local craft beers and great wines. Nice staff.
Located in South Island Sq plaza off Hwy 278 (across street from
Red Roof Inn and Stacks Pancakes).
https://www.luckyroosterhhi.com/ *<<<<<<


Nectar Farm Kitchen*…..(Brunch & Dinner)….perhaps one of the most
talked-about new restaurants on Hilton Head Island, it’s a partnership of three
local Chefs who collaborated to offer a new creative, healthy dining experience
featuring farm-to-table choices. Vegan options available. Located on Office Park Rd
where Marley’s Island Grille used to be……in the complex just down from
Harris Teeter Grocery Store & Mellow Mushroom.
https://nectarfarmkitchen.com/ *<<<<<<*
Menu: https://nectarfarmkitchen.com/menu/


*Poseidon*..... (SERG)…….located in Shelter Cove Towne Center off Hwy 278.                                                                   
Busy, busy place all the time, very popular.…..good food and decent service given
the short-staffing and other issues post-pandemic. Huge menu with wide variety
of items. Impressive upstairs bar on second level, can be a great spot to hang out.                                                 
Crowds are drawn upstairs in evening and later, so one of the better bars
for young people and young at heart. Inside and outside dining. Kids’ menu available.
https://www.poseidonhhi.com/ *<<<<<<


The Cottage Cafe, Bakery & Tea Room, Bluffton*…… very quaint and cozy “GrandMa’s cottage”
kind of place. Delicious specialty items, known for their Gumbo. Huge local following
and definitely worth the drive. Delicious desserts. Great for breakfast, lunch, or dinner…
(plus Sunday Brunch). Takes about 20 minutes (maybe 5 minutes past the island bridge,
about 2 miles from Tanger Outlet Mall area). Use Bluffton Parkway to get there.
Take the new ramp off Hwy 278 > Bluffton Parkway which goes behind the two Outlet Malls.
Website: http://thecottagebluffton.com/ *<<<<<<


Jane Bistro*……Inside/outside dining. Clean, modern decor & relaxed atmosphere.
Awesome lunch, also great dinner menu. Food absolutely the best, one of best lunches on
island, if not #1. Lots of choices…great soups, delicious sandwiches, salads, and more….
all great. Located off Hwy 278 in Shelter Cove Towne Center, just up from the Belk Store.
https://janehhi.com/ *<<<<<<*
Dinner menu: https://janehhi.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/dinner-2021.jpg <<<<<<


*Calhoun Street Tavern*, Bluffton…..a small tavern in the heart of Bluffton with a
great lunch and dinner. Hours are 11am-9pm weekdays and until 10pm weekends.
Definitely worth the drive to Bluffton. Walk around the small old historic town and
visit the wonderful shops, or the open-air street market on Saturdays, and don’t miss
grabbing lunch or dinner here. It’s a wonderful spot with creative cuisine with a southern flair.
The shrimp burger with the spinach and orzo salad are both delicious and. An instant favorite.
We were ecstatic to find this little gem. It’s been there a good while but somehow we missed it,
but no more.
Website with menu: https://www.calhounstreettavern.com/ *<<<<<<


Pour Richard’s*, Bluffton…….a small tavern-like place in downtown Bluffton, well worth the
trip…..it will be an instant favorite for a casual yet delicious change of pace. Frequented by
locals but discerning foodies always find gems like this. Wonderful for a drink and a fantastic
meal with friends or your significant other. Great atmosphere and vibe. All bottles of wine $36.
Website: https://www.pourrichards843.com/ *<<<<<<*
Photos are definitely warranted here:

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fb891b6af9f475:0x987693dce5733154!3m1!7e115!4shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipNBAVsPfExjarumBsUnv7NT4QpGbFiF7bVpeQp5=w568-h320-k-no!5spour richard's bluffton - Google Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNBAVsPfExjarumBsUnv7NT4QpGbFiF7bVpeQp5&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwixtu2W_5D3AhXwJUQIHYaLC8AQoip6BAhfEAM


*Coast at Sea Pines Beach Club* (downstairs, ground level deck)
Ocean Lounge & Bar at Sea Pines Beach Club (second floor)
Two restaurant spots located at the Sea Pines Beach Club (adjacent to
Marriott’s Monarch Resort) …….Nice lunch or dinner. Family friendly, OK for kids.
One of the best ocean views on island, which are few for restaurants….popular lunch spot.
http://www.coastoceanfrontdining.com/ *<<<<<<*

*******************************************************





*CASUAL PLACES:*
(NOTE: These are great for a typical night out with the family & kids.
Not fine dining by any stretch, and varies from "OK to Good to Pretty Darn Good”.
If inconsistent on occasion, still worth considering. If you don’t want to
research a place to go after a long day at the beach or pools, or simply worn out,
give it a shot. Not in any particular order.)


*One Hot Mama’s* (SERG)…..Very popular family spot. Great food and service,
maniacally busy, and loud, cheerful, frenetic atmosphere and nothing but fun…
What could be better than that? Excellent BBQ, ribs, brisket, sandwiches, and
all else that goes with that. No reservations accepted, so use your resort's
concierge "call-ahead seating" service…you’ll be glad. Good for a respite from seafood.
Booths and tables, inside and outside dining. We love it.
http://www.onehotmamas.com/ *<<<<<<


A Lowcountry Backyard*…… Great for lunch or dinner, inside/outside dining.
A small family-owned restaurant, down-home Southern selections, all tasty and
hearty. Casual, good food, good service, nice people. Highly rated and loyal following.
http://www.hhbackyard.com/ *<<<<<<


The Frosty Frog*…….a great spot for families or a group of friends, hidden in the
Coligny Plaza maze of shops near the "ocean end" of Pope Ave. Menu is huge,
and they have all the great items you’ll want. Awesome outdoor seating area.
Pizzas, sandwiches, burgers, seafood, crab legs, salads, wraps, tacos, and dozens
more items, all in a fun atmosphere. Great spot to eat, talk, and have a good drink.
http://frostyfrog.com/
Menu: http://frostyfrog.com/new-food-menu/ *<<<<<<


Smokehouse*……..Beautiful new building. Just reopened after being completely
destroyed by fire in 2019. Great BBQ and food which includes sandwiches, seafood
and steaks, and more. Family & kid friendly, wide variety of menu items. Very
popular, located off Palmetto Bay Rd 1/4 mile from Greenwood traffic circle.
Consistently good.
https://www.smokehousehhi.com/ *<<<<<<


Reilley's Grill & Bar*……. Located about a block off the Greenwood Traffic Circle
toward the Sea Pines entrance gate, among a cluster of other restaurants. Has
good steaks and good food in general, huge menu with an array of choices.
Unpretentious traditional casual restaurant. Tables & booths. Family & kid friendly.
http://www.reilleyshiltonhead.com/ *<<<<<<


Holy Tequila Mexican Kitchen*…..(SERG) very popular Mexican restaurant off
Office Park Rd…. Good reviews, always fun, and good value!
https://holytequila.com/ *<<<<<<


Aunt Chilada’s Easy Street Cafe*……”Mexican and more"….lots more! One of the
most popular family/kids’ spots, located off Pope Ave.  Definitely touristy, it’s loud
and the activity is frenetic, but it’ll still feed everyone and it’s fun.
The food is "OK to good”, and the value is good.
https://www.auntchiladashhi.com/ *<<<<<< 


Bad Biscuit*…..a totally new concept & venture for Hilton Head, which offers a
wide variety of items in a biscuit. The two Owners/Partners are from Low Country
Backyard & Pool Bar Jim’s, hardly unknown around HH Island, & they should know
what’s good. Sounds and looks delicious.
http://www.badbiscuit.com/ * <<<<<<


San Miguel’s Mexican Cafe*….. A good solid Mexican establishment which has been
around for decades. Inside & Outside dining. They are still crazy busy, and offer
live entertainment outside on their patio in Shelter Cove on the marina. Wonderful
spot, great place to hang out, eat dinner, grab some ice cream after, and watch a
gorgeous sunset over the harbor. Always a fun time for our family, going way back.
Good Margaritas, lots of smiles. "OK to Very Good", very confident in saying, "Try it”.
https://www.sanmiguels.com/ *<<<<<<


CharBar Co*….touts good gourmet burgers, sandwiches, salads, & more. Very casual.
Some inconsistent reviews, but still enjoyable.
http://www.yelp.com/biz/charbar-co-hilton-head-island *<<<<<<


Hilton Head Brewing Company*……popular with mostly good reviews.
Sandwiches, BBQ, appetizers, good drinks, many beer selections.
https://www.hhbrewingco.com/ *<<<<<<


Annie O's Southern Eats*……beyond casual, modest decor, but offers down home
Southern cooking like Fried Chicken and made-from-scratch items. A favorite of
locals, especially the other working restaurant people, so it does have a loyal following.
Large portions and inexpensive, so a great value and family-friendly.
An occasional inconsistent review, but we liked it.
https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...4af7579/1591798428137/dINNER+Menu+rev0620.pdf
https://www.facebook.com/annieohhi/photos *<<<<<<*

***************************************************************************************




*LUNCH:*

Note the combination of meals offered at each establishment
(Breakfast/Brunch/Lunch/Dinner). These places are great, and the cuisine is
outstanding, rendering these the favorites for Lunch.


*Jane Bistro*….Lunch & Dinner. Inside/Outside dining. Hands down our favorite lunch
spot, with French Bakery in second. Menu items are delicious, surroundings wonderful,
& each selection will have you coming back for more. Great salads, soups, sandwiches,
and specialty items. Located on front side of Shelter Cove Town Center. Sleek
contemporary decor, awesome menu & food, large portions, superb service. Simply a
well-run place. My #1 top-rated lunch spot.
Website: http://janehhi.com/ * <<<<<<*
Menu:https://janehhi.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/lunch-2021.jpg



*The French Bakery & European Cuisine*……Brunch & Lunch. Inside/Outside
dining. One of the most popular spots on the island. Opens early, and it’s already
busy. Located on backside of, and down from, Kroger Superstore in Shelter Cove
Towne Centre. Great varied menu, modern creative choices and also traditional
items. French bistro decor, very bright, colorful, and cheerful. And fun.
It’s also a tie for my #1 TOP RATED lunch spot.  Both different, so see what you think!)
https://www.facebook.com/thefrenchbakeryhhi/menu/ * <<<<<<


A Lowcountry Backyard*…..Lunch & Dinner. Inside/Outside covered dining.
Small family-owned casual place with attentive service and down-home Southern food.
Very loyal following, mostly locals but popular with island guests who have tried it.
http://www.hhbackyard.com/ *<<<<<< 


Calhoun Street Tavern, Bluffton*…..a small tavern in the heart of Bluffton with a
great lunch and dinner. Hours are 11am-9pm weekdays and until 10pm weekends.
Definitely worth the 20 minute drive to Bluffton. Walk around the small old historic town
and visit the wonderful shops, or the open-air street market on Saturdays, and don’t miss
grabbing lunch or dinner here. It’s a wonderful spot with creative cuisine with a southern
flair. The shrimp burger with the spinach and orzo salad are both delicious and.
An instant favorite. We were ecstatic to find this little gem. It’s been there a good while
but somehow we missed it, but no more.
Website with menu: https://www.calhounstreettavern.com/ *<<<<<<


Delisheeyo*….Vegan, vegetarian, gluten-free. Hidden in a small cluster of places
on Palmetto Bay Rd & near Lowcountry Backyard (out from Greenwood Circle).
https://www.delisheeyo.com/ *<<<<<<


Relish*……located off Office Park Rd among the many restaurants in the complex,
down from Harris Teeter grocery store….Their ad says, "Elegant, eclectic fusion of
Southern & Asian culinary traditions.” Small and tricky to find, but fun.
http://www.relishcafehhi.com/ *<<<<<<


Hilton Head Social Bakery*……pastries, tarts, LUNCH, & cakes!……..located in the
shops at Shelter Cove Harbour.
https://www.hiltonheadsocialbakery.com/
So special, here’s the menu: https://www.hiltonheadsocialbakery.com/menu *<<<<<<


Truffles*……Lunch & Dinner. Has long been a favorite lunch spot with more traditional
menu, and always delightful. Located in Sea Pines Center Plaza in second row of
buildings from parking lot. Tables and booths. VERY cozy, varied menu with many
made-from-scratch items, all consistently wonderful, a locals’ favorite and ours.
Love the black bean burger, chicken pot pie, mango iced tea.
http://www.trufflescafe.com/ *<<<<<<


Main Street Cafe & Pub*…..Lunch & Dinner. Very popular cafe mostly with locals,
non-touristy, huge menu with many options.
Traditional selections done very well. Soups, sandwiches, salads, and much more.
http://hiltonheadcafe.com/ *<<<<<<


Kenny B’s*…….Wildly popular for Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner…..Wow, what to say?
It’s all great. One of the most funky and comfortably fun places on the island.
Family-owned and run, they know how to cook, and they’ve been around a long time.
Always a delicious meal, and always served perfectly. A secret seafood Mecca that’s
often overlooked except by those who know. Breakfast is as good as you’ll ever get.
Stand in line and order inside, and pay first. The line can be slow sometimes, but it’s
Kenny and one helper cooking, so RELAX and savor the experience. The line moves
along just fine, and tables always open up. Another secret—Kenny is personal friends
of most of the famous New Orleans French Quarter chefs, and that definitely explains
Kenny’s extraordinary talent and flair for his passion. An original painted Mardi Gras
wall mural—see if you can tell which character looks like YOU.
Great service, casual and most enjoyable. Sit and relax. One of the 3 (really 2) best
breakfast spots on the island. Hello to owners Laverne & Kenny from Mona & Marty.
http://www.eatatkennybs.com/ *<<<<<<


Watusi Cafe*…….Breakfast & Lunch…..Vegetarian & Vegan options….It’s a small
contemporary cafe, now expanded due to popular demand! It’s remained strong and
very popular, and has a very loyal following. Great sandwiches, good service.
Located off Pope Ave near Aunt Chilada’s. Have to be looking real well to spot it.
Website:  https://www.watusicafe.com/ *<<<<<<*
Location:  https://goo.gl/maps/JYZccUVFN7ZPHrMg8


*The Cottage Cafe, Bakery & Tea Room*…….Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner
(and Sunday Brunch) in Olde Town Bluffton. Very quaint and cozy
“GrandMa’s Cottage” type of place. Delicious specialty items. The
Jambalaya & Gumbo are as good as you’ll find. Huge local following
and definitely worth the short drive from Hilton Head. It might take
20-25 minutes at most. Delicious entrees and desserts, great coffee and drinks.
Afterward, enjoy the walk around the wonderful Bluffton shops & boutiques.
Website: https://thecottagebluffton.com/ * <<<<<<*
Location/drive: https://goo.gl/maps/eVAgZsqyRDTf7TNAA


*Coast at Sea Pines Beach Club*….Lunch & Dinner. Located in the beautiful Sea Pines Beach Club
(adjacent to Marriott’s Monarch Resort). Family friendly of just couples,
always fun. Great ocean views. Not a huge menu, but tasty options. Casual.
https://www.coastoceanfrontdining.com/ *<<<<<<


Harbour Town Bakery & Cafe*…….Breakfast & Lunch. Inside or front
porch/outside dining. Picnic tables too. Great selection of items- sandwiches,
salads, pastries, & more. Located in the small cottage across from the
Harbour Town parking lot & playground.
https://www.seapines.com/dining/the-harbour-town-bakery.aspx *<<<<<<


British Open Pub* ….Lunch & Dinner. Both include delicious traditional British
& American items.  Small cozy cafe, with tables and booths. Soups, sandwiches,
salads, and large selection of entrees. And of course the bar and wonderful drinks.
https://www.britishopenpubhhi.com/ *<<<<<<*


*********************************************************




*ITALIAN:*
(Beach and Italian?---an unlikely marriage, right? Maybe, but HILTON HEAD has a
fantastic array of wonderful Italian restaurants. Need a seafood break? This is the ticket.)


*Ombra Cucina Rustica***….. Very fine dining, top notch authentic Italian, but also many
other menu choices, & great specials. Sort of expensive but in line with the others.
Definitely a most memorable evening. Beautiful elegant decor, wonderful romantic
ambiance, with perfect low lighting, great service, amazing food and an excellent wine list.
Yes, all of that, and actually more….it’s quite special. My definitive pick for the island’s
very best Italian. Absolutely in my Top 5 restaurants on the island, and easily could
vie for the BEST.  Not for kids.
http://www.ombrahhi.com/ *<<<<<<


Michael Anthony's Italian***……another very fine Italian restaurant. Exceptional
in every way. Food and service are superb---it’s all it’s cracked up to be. Wide variety
of authentic Italian dishes, and even the simplest is divine. A most cozy, romantic ambiance
in low light, like it should be. Reservations needed WELL in advance, I’d say at least a week
to make sure. Request downstairs dining!…..location, location. They do have booths,
and imho they’re the spot to be for a relaxed, quiet, and special evening….
Positively one of my Top 10 overall choices on the island.  Not for kids.
http://www.michael-anthonys.com/ *<<<<<<


Nunzio**….opened in 2019…..fine dining Italian, huge new construction building
on New Orleans Rd with gorgeous interior & high ceilings. Already a favorite and
stays very busy. Food is excellent, service good. Will be a wonderful evening.
Definitely knocking on the door for a Top 10 spot, and garners a lot of hype on the
island dining scene.
(Note: That said, my personal favorite Italian restaurant on the island, however,
is still Ombra, with Michael Anthony’s a very close second. They both have something
very elegant & special, & the service is more attentive. They have a slight edge for
delivering a relaxed, enjoyable, non-rushed experience.)  Not for kids.
https://nunziohhi.com/ *<<<<<<


Pomodori Italian Eatery****…..popular Italian spot, good food and service.
Not fancy but authentic food in a comfortable, casual setting. Good reviews
and highly rated, located on New Orleans Rd. at the Hwy 278 intersection,
at far end of building.
http://www.gopomodori.com/ *<<<<<<


Gusto Ristorante**…..a small casual authentic Italian restaurant whose doors
have thankfully swung open again after the pandemic. The location is in the
plaza along Hwy 278 across from HOME GOODS store. They are eager to share
the very best of traditional Italian fare again. The food offerings and wine
selections are good, the service great, and the decor and ambiance cozy and
romantic. If you’ve ever been to Italy like we have, and experienced the
unbelievable cuisine and feel of the family-owned mom & pop cafes, go here to
revisit them again. Reasonable pricing and great value. Definitely one of our
all-time HH favorites. Small but special, therefore I’m awarding it an honorable
mention in my Top 12 restaurants. Ciao Ciao.
https://gustohiltonhead.com/ *<<<<<<


Il Carpaccio*….”Ristorante Italiano”…...great menu, food, and service, highly rated
and good reviews.
http://www.ilcarpaccioofhiltonhead.com/ * <<<<<<


Flora’s**……located along Hwy 278 in a plaza just south of the Palmetto
Dunes Entrance Gate, next door to Lucky Rooster. Small, quiet, & family owned.
Relaxed, refined, and romantic. Decor has an Old World charm. Not fancy, but just
solid Italian dishes. Known for their wonderful desserts. A favorite of locals mostly,
With excellent food and service, and it’s reasonably priced.
http://www.florasitaliancafe.com/ *<<<<<<


Giuseppe’s*……for 2 decades it’s been a very popular, casual Italian restaurant for
families. Located in The Plaza at Shelter Cove Shopping Center near TJ Maxx store.
Great pizzas and other wonderful dishes like the Spaghetti or the Eggplant Parmesan.
At one time (maybe 15+ years ago) it was voted as one of the TOP Italian
family-owned restaurants in the US.
Location: https://www.giuseppispizza.com/locations/
Menu: https://www.giuseppispizza.com/hilton-head-menu/ *<<<<<< *


*********************************************************





*PIZZA*:


*Mellow Mushroom*…….Very popular spot for pizza. Consistently good,
easy to find, quick service for dine-in or take-out. Very nice restaurant
interior for dine-in, lots of booths and tables, and a large bar. Located in
shopping center adjacent to Harris Teeter Grocery Store off Office Park Rd.
Always fresh ingredients, and our favorite go-to pizza.
http://mellowmushroom.com/store/hilton-head *<<<<<<


Giuseppe’s*……for 2 decades it’s been a very popular, casual Italian
restaurant for families, located in The Plaza at Shelter Cove Shopping
Center near TJ Maxx store. Great pizzas and other wonderful dishes
like the Spaghetti or the Eggplant Parmesan.  At one time
(maybe 15+ years ago) it was voted as one of the TOP Italian
family-owned restaurants in the US.
Location: https://www.giuseppispizza.com/locations/
Menu: https://www.giuseppispizza.com/hilton-head-menu/ *<<<<<<


Il Carpaccio**…….”Ristorante Italiano”…….great menu, food, and service, highly
rated and good reviews.
http://www.ilcarpaccioofhiltonhead.com/ *<<<<<<


Fat Baby's Pizza and Subs*……on Arrow Rd one block from Hwy 278.
Rated as one of HH’s best pizzas. Appetizers, Subs, Salads, Bruschettas,
Calzones, Pastas, Burgers/Hot Dogs, Wraps, Desserts.
https://www.fatbabyspizza.com/ *<<<<<<


New York City Pizza*…….casual pizzeria with NY Style pizzas and
many other Italian basics….. Has a bar. Pretty good reviews and a convenient
location on Pope Ave, two blocks from Coligny Circle.
It’s there if you need it.
https://www.newyorkcitypizza.com/location/heritage-plaza-south-end/ *<<<<<<*

********************************************************



*BREAKFAST:*
(First 3 restaurants below are overwhelming favorites, all very different, but
all three are tied for my #1 ranked spot. Big or small, fancy or not….all are awesome
and fun in their own way. Here I’m doing photos because these places deserve to be seen.)


1-1. *Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe*…..Breakfast & Lunch. Inside/Outside dining.
IMHO, the best breakfast restaurant on the island. Best menu by far, with unique items
and specials, and probably the best I’ve ever seen for ANY breakfast restaurant anywhere.
Truly delicious food, varied choices, and each day has 3-4 different Specials.
Servers use the "swarm method”…always roaming around and watching everyone
for needs, and pitch in instantly to do whatever arises. Most friendly staff on the island,
and all have been there forever. Great coffee, great Bloody Marys, and more. Consistently
the best since opening in 2001. I love the Sunrise Benedict (no meat, poached egg on
English muffin, avocados, tomatoes, onions, Hollandaise sauce).
Website: https://www.palmettobaysunrisecafe.com/ * <<<<<<*
Menu: https://www.palmettobaysunrisecafe.com/menu
Photos: (worth the look)
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fc7849f719a259%3A0xf9a2bbf666468012!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.
googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipNMirRJ1V_uyRb2jNfIvDN2yeln0FIlTgUmNGkU%3Dw568-h320-k-no!5swhen%20did%20palmetto
%20bay%20sunrise%20cafe%20open%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNMirRJ1V_uyRb2jNfIvDN2yeln
0FIlTgUmNGkU&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjz8Pqz5sXyAhX2VTABHWYOAu0QoiowFHoECFcQAw

1-2. *Kenny B’s*……..Breakfast & Lunch. Inside & Outside dining. Family-owned and
family-run place. ALSO THE BEST breakfast restaurant on island, just different.
A much more simplified menu, less choices, but absolutely delicious items. If Southerners
EVER dream about grits, they are dreaming about these. These people can cook. We always
visit without fail. Cajun flair but really it’s traditional stuff done Kenny's way. Breakfast can
be so fulfilling when you experience their food. Lines can be out the door, but relax, they move.
Wonderful funky wall mural inside depicting caricatures in the French Quarter during Mardi Gras…
cool and quirky characters, it’s amazing. Which one is YOU?
Kenny is personal friends with all the famous N.O. French Quarter Chefs, so yes,
he knows how to cook!
Website: http://www.eatatkennybs.com/ *<<<<<<*
Photos: (mostly dinner photos, but a few breakfast)
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fc79058a6df435%3A0xbe0816b61b4a5403!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2
FAF1QipNHZbs5BelQSkkFgFMCMdVgaPxtqN3xSm7zcnpn%3Dw568-h320-k-no!5skenny%20b%27s%20hilton%20head%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNHZbs5BelQSkkFgFMCMdVgaPxtqN3xSm7zcnpn&hl=en&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=2ahUKEwjA7
tv56MXyAhUVSfEDHRLpB5cQoiowG3oECGkQAw


1-3. *The French Bakery & European Cuisine*…Brunch & Lunch. Inside & Outside dining.
Located on the back side of Shelter Cove Town Centre buildings, just down from Poseidon.
Look for orange umbrellas on sidewalk. One of the best breakfast/lunch spots on the island.
French bistro decor and feel. Superior food and very good service. Wonderful varied menu.
Coffees, Quiches, Crepes, pancakes, French Toast, omelettes, pastries, & traditional items too.
Sandwiches, burgers, salads, and soups. It’s a must-do.
Menus: https://www.facebook.com/thefrenchbakeryhhi/menu/ *<<<<<<*
PHOTOS:
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fc70b8d4fe79bf%3A0x9987f21e14971bc2!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp
%2FAF1QipM31R150PiOqSjw0a_xzj4jOJKTyahObNJb_e--%3Dw568-h320-k-no!5sfrench%20bakery%20hilton%20head%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIg
AQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipM31R150PiOqSjw0a_xzj4jOJKTyahObNJb_e--&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjD85jd6sXyAhXulOAKHT9kClUQoiowEnoECFwQAw


*Signe’s Heaven Bound Bakery & Cafe*……a locals’ favorite. Located on Arrow Rd.
VERY small intimate cafe with limited items compared to the rest, but quite charming and
the traditional food and specialty dishes are delicious….Bakery items are probably the island’s
best. Desserts, cakes, cheesecakes, puddings, cupcakes, trays. You’ve been forewarned, LOL.
Website: http://www.signesbakery.com/ * <<<<<<*
PHOTOS:
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fc79acd7032343%3A0x7bb094c44a3bf282!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FA
F1QipOY6IBfbP-2fdPHcxLhgYtlZT-yDRENptzdwwJ_%3Dw480-h320-k-no!5ssigne%27s%20bakery%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2s
AF1QipOY6IBfbP-2fdPHcxLhgYtlZT-yDRENptzdwwJ_&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjE7N3M7cXyAhU0RjABHdxeClMQoiowG3oECGsQAw


*Watusi Cafe*…….Great Breakfast & Lunch…..Vegetarian & Vegan options….
It’s a small contemporary cafe, now expanded (almost doubled) due to popular demand!
Can be crazy-busy, but that's because it's so good. It’s remained extremely strong and has
a very loyal following. A hidden gem, for sure. Great sandwiches and good service.
Located off Pope Ave near Aunt Chilada’s. Have to be looking real well to spot it.
Website:  https://www.watusicafe.com/ *<<<<<<*
Location:  https://goo.gl/maps/JYZccUVFN7ZPHrMg8


*Plantation Cafe & Deli*…….traditional breakfast restaurant, recently renovated. Located on
Pope Ave a couple of blocks from Coligny Circle. Nothing fancy but a good solid breakfast
served hot and fast by experienced wait staff. Busy but efficient. Favorite of locals and the
working folks, now discovered by the rest of us. Be glad they allow us to participate. <<<<<<
Food is excellent, prices even better.
https://plantationcafeanddeli.com/ *<<<<<<


Hilton Head Diner*……an old-fashioned Diner serving a great breakfast, lunch, or dinner.
Food is surprisingly good. Located on Hwy 278 across from the Palmetto Dunes entrance.
Extensive menus for all meals, and they do have everything! Dined there twice within the
last 2 weeks, once for dinner and once for breakfast, and it was wonderful. The "Steak & Eggs"
is awesome….a 10-oz sirloin perfectly grilled---plump, juicy, delicious. They also have a hamburger
that our family calls the “Cheeseburger in Paradise”. The fried shrimp were also quite good,
especially for a diner. It’s open 7 days a week from 7am - 10pm. Great for a quick bite, or for a relaxed
spontaneous meal when you forgot to make reservations elsewhere. For us, it’s also a chosen destination.
http://www.hiltonheaddiner.com/ *    <<<<<<


Southern Coney*…Classic "eat & run" dive, located in the shopping center where
Kenny B’s is located, but at other end, off Pope Ave. Good reviews, so if you’re in a hurry,
try it. Favorite of locals & island working people, but aren’t we that too? We can pretend…...
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Southern-Coney-Breakfast-116698091715605/ *<<<<<<


Skillets Cafe & Grill*…….Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner…..it’s been around a long time.
Traditional non-fancy restaurant with good solid food and good prices. Good reviews
but can occasionally be inconsistent. Still a convenient location in Coligny Plaza,
and it’s a quick meal. Dined there many times.
https://www.skilletscafe.com/ * <<<<<<*






…………………….….……*UPDATED April 2022*………………………………………………….           
……………………………...*That’s all for now,*…………………………………………………….
*……………...............but* *to be continued as needed*……………………………………………
………………………………….*ENJOY!*……………………………………………………………..

********************************************************************************************************************


----------



## vail

This should be the first sticky....


----------



## PamMo

Thank you so much for all these reviews, @jme!


----------



## Emi

We have been to HHI many times over the years and enjoyed the restaurants there. We are thinking about going in January. Are the restaurants open in January? Does the Serg group still have the winter specials coupon book? 
Thanks


----------



## gsb

Emi said:


> We have been to HHI many times over the years and enjoyed the restaurants there. We are thinking about going in January. Are the restaurants open in January? Does the Serg group still have the winter specials coupon book?
> Thanks


Restaurants are open in January, although some will close for a week or two. The SERG coupon books have been gone for a couple of years now. There are still a few restaurants that do BOGO in the winter—Scott’s Fish Market comes to mind.


----------



## dioxide45

gsb said:


> Restaurants are open in January, although some will close for a week or two. The SERG coupon books have been gone for a couple of years now. There are still a few restaurants that do BOGO in the winter—Scott’s Fish Market comes to mind.


While the SERG book was gone in 2020/2021, but they still had a digital version. Did they not even offer the digital passport in 2021/2022?


----------



## cory30

dioxide45 said:


> While the SERG book was gone in 2020/2021, but they still had a digital version. Did they not even offer the digital passport in 2021/2022?



They did offer the Community Strong VIP Passport digital booklet in 2021-2022 that expires 4/30/22. I haven’t seen whether a 2022-2023 version has been released.


----------



## dioxide45

cory30 said:


> They did offer the Community Strong VIP Passport digital booklet in 2021-2022 that expires 4/30/22. I haven’t seen whether a 2022-2023 version has been released.


But isn't that the one that is for purchase that they started offering in 2020 in light of the pandemic? Not the usual December-February BOGO offering they have that is free (really just BOGO coupons)?


----------



## Fasttr

dioxide45 said:


> While the SERG book was gone in 2020/2021, but they still had a digital version. Did they not even offer the digital passport in 2021/2022?











						Marty's HHI Restaurant Thread [Ongoing]
					

HECK YES.  I alway do, especially when I want a specific table (location, location, location). Things are very busy and reservations are a must well before any trip. OpenTable accepts reservations well ahead, but Resy sometimes only accepts reservations a week or two prior, but do what you can...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dioxide45

Fasttr said:


> Marty's HHI Restaurant Thread [Ongoing]
> 
> 
> HECK YES.  I alway do, especially when I want a specific table (location, location, location). Things are very busy and reservations are a must well before any trip. OpenTable accepts reservations well ahead, but Resy sometimes only accepts reservations a week or two prior, but do what you can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com


Thanks,  but I just want to know HTF you found that in this 28 page thread?


----------



## Fasttr

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks,  but I just want to know HTF you found that in this 28 page thread?


Ha.  I remembered the post and started looking at December 2021 posts and there it was.


----------



## jme

The HH restaurants are still going strong in January and February...don't be misled. Not as many deals as in the past, a few BOGOs but not a lot.....
but that's because the restaurant business is still in the recovery mode, and we understand that. I'm sure those deals will return some day.
A few places close a week or two in January, simply for a break and for allowing the employees to spend time with their families, 
not for a lack of business, though.
We hate when some are closed!!!!  It's not that things are slow----they're not really slow----we see that the restaurants are still packed. 
IMHO, the closures are a holdover from years past when they used to be slow, so it's probably been ingrained and expected by employees
every year, and welcomed.
We dine out a lot, well every night frankly, and we've never noticed a lack of crowds anywhere. Some of the longest lines we've ever
encountered have been in January....about 3 years ago we waited on a table at Skull Creek Boathouse for 2 hours, and on a Monday night, no less.
Forgot to do the call-ahead seating which I preach about so often.....who knew? I should have!

We are at Hilton Head for two weeks in January and two weeks in February. Let me assure you---there is no off-season at HH anymore!
The MGO occupancy is very high, and it's the same at the other Marriotts. It's a great time of year to be there.
The weather can be cold but many days it can also be in the 60s and even 70s.
Can be iffy from January to April, but the beautiful days are so awesome. My wife plays tennis and does the free Grande Ocean clinics EVERY weekday morning (they have two tennis pros), and they have a blast. Around 15-20 participants daily. We've gotten to know 23 couples who are there every year going back 15+ years, mostly snow birds from all over the northeast. Not all, but most play tennis, but all are there
at Grande Ocean for fun!
It's a time we truly look forward to. All of these people have become dear friends, and they hang out and enjoy each other as much as possible.
Games, dinners out or in, events, parties, movie nights.... whatever.  Many, well most, are there for 8-12 consecutive weeks...
some from December through March. It's madness.


----------



## jme

PamMo said:


> Thank you so much for all these reviews, @jme!



You're very, very welcome, and thanks from the bottom of my .....uhhhh......stomach.
(Really, thanks from the bottom of my heart, PamMo! And I sincerely mean that. )

It began innocently because HH codes historically never allowed much signage---a bare minimum in fact, and all inconspicuous.
Visitors seldom had a clue where to go and what to do. And menu booklets and fliers weren't always published.
AND, to add to the confusion, things changed dramatically each and every year....some places closed and some new places opened....
always in a state of flux.......There are about 250+ restaurants on HH Island, and you can easily see only about a dozen...lol.
At night you can't see any of them. Good luck finding ANYTHING at night on the island.
I've been going to HH since childhood, so I was pretty familiar with things, so I thought I'd recommend a few places
to those who asked. It evolved into a monster....but it's a friendly monster.

I enjoy it....... and I believe people appreciate receiving honest opinions. And everyone is so different in likes and dislikes,
so a list seemed to offer the easiest way to address the "problem". Who wants to spend valuable vacation time doing restaurant research?
And resorts didn't exactly offer unbiased advice.
Anyway, many thanks again. It's truly my pleasure...... and such a demanding and grueling task, lol.
As we always say, a tough job but somebody's got to do it.

Note: I do owe a lot to my beautiful and sweet wife (see post # 651 on page 27), who voluntarily and unselfishly closed the resort kitchen 
so I could devote more time to doing this relentless research. The restaurants are all personally tried and true, so to speak.
And she doesn't mind accompanying me to bear witness to my findings. To keep up appearances, I always let her order whatever she wants.
What a wonderful and fun accomplice I have, and for that I love her dearly.


----------



## cory30

dioxide45 said:


> But isn't that the one that is for purchase that they started offering in 2020 in light of the pandemic? Not the usual December-February BOGO offering they have that is free (really just BOGO coupons)?



Yes, you are correct - I think it was $300 with a portion going to the community (and the purchaser receiving $100 in gift cards plus the coupon booklet). That is very different than the free BOGO offerings.


----------



## gsb

cory30 said:


> They did offer the Community Strong VIP Passport digital booklet in 2021-2022 that expires 4/30/22. I haven’t seen whether a 2022-2023 version has been released.


They have issued another Community Strong card for 2022-2023.


----------



## Emi

Thank you Marty for your diligence in sharing a place you love. Nothing like referrals from a foodie. We have been there in early December and love the festive holiday lights and celebrations at Shelter Cove. Have you noticed if the lights last pass New Years ?


----------



## Laurie

I love this ongoing thread, and almost always skim thru it before another trip to HHI, so thank you jme for it. Often I notice somewhere we haven't tried. Last trip, I spotted Fishcamp, which somehow I'd overlooked during 25 or 50 trips to HHI over the years. It immediately became a favorite, so we ate there at least 3x. I just noticed 2 French bistro's, so they're both on the list for an upcoming trip -- any restaurant whose menu has the words beef and bourguignon in the same dish will be tried by us -- many years ago we'd liked a French bistro place which had disappeared.

We used to use all those SERG BOGO's. This past Nov, seems like there was some deal for buying a $100 gift certificate, which we did since I knew we'd use that much during our stay; can't recall what the deal was. Usually any of their deals are off-season only.


----------



## mcsteve

gsb said:


> They have issued another Community Strong card for 2022-2023.


Do you have a link fir this? When I check the Serg Group web site I cannot find it.


----------



## PamMo

mcsteve said:


> Do you have a link fir this? When I check the Serg Group web site I cannot find it.



It was on sale from March 1-31. You can no longer buy it. https://serggroup.com/community-strong/


----------



## Serina

LOVE this list! Marty, thank you for taking the time and effort to put it together and keep it updated.


----------



## Pat H

As always, Marty's list is superb. Nectar Farm Kitchen is also part of SERG.  SERG Group also has a loyalty program. Sign up in one of the restaurants and then you just give them your phone number each time you use one of their restaurants. SERG has greatly expanded the last few years and now has several restaurants in Bluffton.


----------



## JIMinNC

We just dined tonight at the new Quarterdeck in Harbour Town for the first time. I would say this has now become a must-eat destination restaurant for any island visitor. The views are incredible across the Calibogue Sound and over toward the 18th green at Harbour Town Golf Links. The new two level facility is massive and it does change the look of Harbour Town. The new building is beautiful, but it sorta competes with the lighthouse visually. The old building was smaller so the lighthouse was the centerpiece. That said, it is a great facility and is a "do not miss" place, just for the ambiance and views alone.

We had a 7:30 reservation, but when we arrived the hostess told us they were running 20-30 minutes behind due to "staff outs", so that gave us a chance to go up to the rooftop bar for a pre-dinner glass of wine and to enjoy the sunset views. Had they not been running late, we would likely not have sampled this part of the facility, so it worked out great. It is a beautiful setting. We were seated downstairs at an outside patio table shortly before 8pm. The service was excellent and the food was great. We had the Local Charcoal-Roasted Shrimp as an appetizer and we both had the Quarterdeck She Crab Soup. My wife just had the Baby Greens salad as her entree and I had the South Carolina Grouper Rockefeller, which was absolutely delicious. We passed on dessert.

I made the reservation for tonight a few weeks ago when we were on the island for the RBC Heritage PGA tourney, and am glad I was able to get in prior to the peak season starting. As Marty says in his latest update, this is going to be a VERY popular place to dine. Make your reservations early!

Here is the food menu:


----------



## Superchief

I was very disappointed to learn today that SERG Takeout Kitchen has discontinued their hot meals to go that had been available on Wed-Fri. I had frequently enjoyed the chicken piccata, chicken marsala, salmon, and other specialties. Their catering business has grown a lot so they are unable to staff the preparation of the hot takeout meals. They continue to offer great frozen meals and key lime pie. I hope they restore the hot meals by January when I return.


----------



## JIMinNC

We've been at our HHI condo since May 26 and have dined at several places from Marty's list:

Michael Anthony's (Dined with friends, but the first time for us at Michael Anthony's - excellent service and great Italian food)
Santa Fe (Best TexMex on the island)
Ela's on the Water (This has become one of our top 2-3 places on the island. I had their amazing Steamed Lobster over citrus lobster risotto and my wife had Salmon Rockefeller)
The Jazz Corner (Great food and music as always; our first time back since New Years Eve)
We will be here through June 12 and have Wise Guys scheduled for next Friday night, and probably will add at least one more TBD.

We are a little disappointed that it appears Skull Creek Dockside has stopped doing reservations and is now first come first served like Skull Creek Boathouse next door. We much prefer to dine where we can get reservations rather than deal with long waits. 

Here's a shot from our table last Friday evening at Ela's. We love the setting there.


----------



## jme

JIMinNC........YES,  Ela's is excellent in every way, and the view at night is wonderful and quite romantic..... what a place.
And a nice stroll around the harbor at Shelter Cove is really fun, before or after dinner.
It's beautiful, and typically the gas lamps are lit and gorgeous flower hanging baskets are along the way. The sunset is great over the water if you catch it just right.
Now for another great experience or two:
You need to try The Pearl, owned by the son of Ela's owner, and a great spot in Bluffton (table 71 or 70 on front porch, so nice).
Then The Sage Room off Pope Ave., 4-top table #31. It's awesome. Small and intimate, perfect in every way too.
Then The Studio.....it'll be impressive as well.
So that's your homework assignment. Good luck


----------



## JIMinNC

jme said:


> JIMinNC........YES,  Ela's is excellent in every way, and the view at night is wonderful and quite romantic..... what a place.
> And a nice stroll around the harbor at Shelter Cove is really fun, before or after dinner.
> It's beautiful, and typically the gas lamps are lit and gorgeous flower hanging baskets are along the way. The sunset is great over the water if you catch it just right.
> Now for another great experience or two:
> You need to try The Pearl, owned by the son of Ela's owner, and a great spot in Bluffton (table 71 or 70 on front porch, so nice).
> Then The Sage Room off Pope Ave., 4-top table #31. It's awesome. Small and intimate, perfect in every way too.
> Then The Studio.....it'll be impressive as well.
> So that's your homework assignment. Good luck



Gotta try The Sage Room for sure. Not sure why we never have. It's been at the top of our must-try list for a while. I think it's because they don't do online reservations, and we are so oriented toward just going on OpenTable or Resy that we sometimes miss the places that you have to call on the phone.


----------



## Big Matt

I just got back from brunch at Lulu Kitchen.  Food was great.  I highly recommend it to anyone who hasn't been there.  Amazing indredients.  Very reasonably priced, but not inexpensive.


----------



## jme

JIMinNC said:


> Gotta try The Sage Room for sure. Not sure why we never have. It's been at the top of our must-try list for a while. I think it's because they don't do online reservations, and we are so oriented toward just going on OpenTable or Resy that we sometimes miss the places that you have to call on the phone.



The Sage Room is a great restaurant. Glad you finally tried it. (What, you don't trust me, lol?) You will return I'm sure....
It's special, and totally different from what I initially expected.....it's intimate and has a very casual atmosphere, 
but they are serious about their food and service, and it shows.
It's small compared to most, and they truly enjoy serving their "regulars". 
The seating is somewhat limited, and they especially love to see their local patrons taking full advantage of the bar seating and having a great time. 
The bar seating is always full. I don't see that same vibe at many restaurants. Lots of laughter and everyone engaging each other.
It's my honest opinion that they don't wish to advertise so much, but instead rely on word-of-mouth.  
Although they certainly don't exclude anyone (Thankful they let me in!), my guess is that they simply don't want to be found online. 
Like you, I use OpenTable or Resy almost exclusively because of the convenience. 
It's probably no surprise that the two of the very best restaurants on HH, Vine and Sage Room, do not use those services, but rely on a phone call
and a messaging service to connect for reservations.


----------



## JIMinNC

Thinking about our TUG friend Marty right now as we are sitting down to a nice dinner at one of his favorites - Gusto!


----------



## jme

JIMinNC said:


> Thinking about our TUG friend Marty right now as we are sitting down to a nice dinner at one of his favorites - Gusto!




Thanks for the kind words! Very nice of you to say.......
I'm definitely jealous, but then, I remain jealous of you throughout the year!

Yes we do like Gusto....not as fancy as Michael Anthony's or Ombra, but still quite nice and very attractive.
Reminiscent of the small but wonderful family-owned restaurants in Italy that we adored-----great food, great service, great prices! 
That's the norm in most every town, especially throughout Tuscany.
Hope you enjoyed it.........

Also hope you had the good fortune to experience the special "welcome" and good service of Antonio, our favorite server.
He's a trip! I try to order something different each visit, but I continue to go back to the *Fettuccine alla Bolognese......*
just a good solid dish that always satisfies. And great with a good "Super Tuscan" or Borolo wine....and on occasion a Brunello.
All the best, and Cin Cin


----------



## jme

We're at HH now enjoying the mild August/September temperatures we've been dealt this latter part of the summer season....
it's been one of the nicest in a good while, and well below the average for summer. June and July were quite hot.
Mid 80s so far and that's the forecast for all of this next week.
Many days are hazy and pleasantly overcast, sometimes a shower but most often not.
AND, we're also loving the great dining that HH has to offer.
I'll highlight a couple of places so far.....

Last night *Crane's Tavern*, a perennial favorite of ours:
great bread, a Wedge Salad, and an outstanding Cabernet.......




Followed by a huge perfectly grilled 10oz Filet Mignon, Lobster tail, scalloped potatoes (best "side" on the planet),
and creamed spinach.  About as good as it gets.....and Crane's Tavern definitely has a wide array of fantastic steaks,
always in my Top 3-5.  Superb in every way--- in a relaxed, quiet, and romantic atmosphere.




This morning a fantastic breakfast at Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe,
featuring the Sunrise Benedict (poached egg on an English muffin, avocados, tomatoes, onions with a great Hollandaise sauce),
hash brown potatoes, link sausage, white toast, and great coffee.




and around noon, a Bloody Mary at Grande Ocean's Loggerhead Landing at the South Pool.




AND I've only been here 24 hours!!!!! 
(Mona's been here with several girlfriends since Sunday, but I kicked the GFs out yesterday, LOL.)
***************************************************************************************


So far so good.......headed to our favorite *Santa Fe* tonight......
We're not officially here at HH until we're seated at table #5 and Chef Dave waves from his grill (my personal favorite "waves" here at Hilton Head!!!!)
I hope to include tonight's fare a little later on....

OK, back from Santa Fe.......WOW....all is right with the world.
(Had the family so didn't have table #5, but a different larger table.)

Our daughter ordered this.....she loves it, as we all do....
Painted Desert Soup: (each area has a different flavor and/or texture), and it's made and served like a painting, and delicious.




Beef Burrito (one of wife's favorites)........SIL also got this.....




And one of my favorites, which I ordered tonight......
Blackened Redfish......absolutely wonderful, and it definitely has a kick. One of the best fish dishes ever.
It was great to see Chef Dave again.......he's amazing.
And the owner Marshall even came over to chat a few minutes, see the grandchildren, and just to catch up. Been knowing him for 25+ years......



**********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


Lunch at Jane Bistro today....one of our favorite lunch spots, if not THE favorite.
We agree that their Chicken Salad (salad or sandwich) is delicious, as good as we've had anywhere.
(the grapes mixed in make it very special, and the fresh fruit side is perfect, always fresh & ripe!)










**********************************************************************************************************************************************************


*FYI*
Santa Fe's Owner Marshall Sampson has opened a Pizza place in Buffton (Pizza Co.)... and a distillery (The Burnt Church Distillery)

Pizza Co:
Website: https://yourpizzaco.com/

Photos:


			https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fc7794a8d7f5af%3A0x40ebf5e1ed3b7fb8!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipOeVB3PDQ_A3P5ZZt6FOjDh_x8pYsqxbPfaPZJ-%3Dw316-h320-k-no!5spizza%20co%20bluffton%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipOeVB3PDQ_A3P5ZZt6FOjDh_x8pYsqxbPfaPZJ-&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiHpqL87_T5AhXlkWoFHanqD-oQoip6BAhSEAM
		


Burnt Church Distillery:
Website:  https://burntchurchdistillery.com/
Photos:


			https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x88fb89d52ac8b0b9%3A0x1f77dfd15a403f6f!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipMc_li61sNTp_chPbsxnIjnGp6on2zTC0ICxK_9%3Dw424-h320-k-no!5sburnt%20church%20distillery%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipMc_li61sNTp_chPbsxnIjnGp6on2zTC0ICxK_9&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwisztK78PT5AhXnlGoFHX-7DfoQoip6BAhuEAM


----------



## jont

Marty
you really like to torture us, dont you?

enjoy


----------



## jme

jont said:


> Marty
> you really like to torture us, dont you? enjoy



Well that's my job, to head you in the right direction.
And the best part? My beautiful and sweet wife is always on the other side ........


----------



## timtax

Marty
We are heading to Monarch in 3 weeks and I can't wait to try your recommended restaurants. Your descriptions make me hungry.


----------



## mcsteve

Well, I now have to add Crane’s Tavern to my list. I just started revising my dining plan as we are arriving on the 24th and I don’t want to forget any this trip. We took the Oyster Factory off our list because of a really bad experience in June so this will fit right in there 

We tried Sunrise Cafe for the first time last year and it is a must have at least twice or four times each trip now.

Keep up the good work Marty! You are an inspiration.


----------



## pedro47

Marty, Outstanding! Outsatnding. You are a truly a food critics of excellent places to eat on the Island. IMHO


----------



## jmhpsu93

We had an opportunity to savor a few places earlier this month, with a couple of new entries for us.  

First we hit up The Crazy Crab on the way in for a late lunch as they were prepping for Hurricane Ian.  I had the Lowcountry Gumbo which was excellent.  We also went there later in the week again for lunch and I had blackened grouper which was also great.  Can't beat the view there on Jarvis Creek.

The day of Ian being offshore 95% of the island was closed but we found one place open that I haven't seen on the lists - the Crave Station across from Coligny Plaza.  A weird combination of sushi, bar food, and pizza (though it looked like they weren't running their pizza oven).  We got a seafood fry basket to share and it was surprisingly good.  And they were open so bonus points for that.  

Next up was the reopened Quarterdeck - WOW.  We ate at the first floor bar (we wanted to sit outside but they were just getting themselves together day after the close call of Ian).  I had the blackened redfish sandwich and The Wife had the charcoal roasted shrimp appetizer as a meal.  I had serious food envy but mine was great, too.  The upstairs bar and dining area is spectacular.

Finally we tried Gusto's, which we found to be really good, just not WOW.  Maybe we just ordered the wrong things.  Service was great, agreed on the small family restaurant vibe.  Love how close it is to Surfwatch where we stayed.  We might try again but we still have like a hundred on Marty's list we haven't tried yet LOL.


----------



## vail

jmhpsu93 said:


> We had an opportunity to savor a few places earlier this month, with a couple of new entries for us.
> 
> First we hit up The Crazy Crab on the way in for a late lunch as they were prepping for Hurricane Ian.  I had the Lowcountry Gumbo which was excellent.  We also went there later in the week again for lunch and I had blackened grouper which was also great.  Can't beat the view there on Jarvis Creek.
> 
> The day of Ian being offshore 95% of the island was closed but we found one place open that I haven't seen on the lists - the Crave Station across from Coligny Plaza.  A weird combination of sushi, bar food, and pizza (though it looked like they weren't running their pizza oven).  We got a seafood fry basket to share and it was surprisingly good.  And they were open so bonus points for that.
> 
> Next up was the reopened Quarterdeck - WOW.  We ate at the first floor bar (we wanted to sit outside but they were just getting themselves together day after the close call of Ian).  I had the blackened redfish sandwich and The Wife had the charcoal roasted shrimp appetizer as a meal.  I had serious food envy but mine was great, too.  The upstairs bar and dining area is spectacular.
> 
> Finally we tried Gusto's, which we found to be really good, just not WOW.  Maybe we just ordered the wrong things.  Service was great, agreed on the small family restaurant vibe.  Love how close it is to Surfwatch where we stayed.  We might try again but we still have like a hundred on Marty's list we haven't tried yet LOL.



I agree--Quarterdeck is fabulous--not only the views but more importantly the food.
Service was great as well.

I also agree with Gusto's. 
No idea what is so good about the place?
I found nothing special about it in any way, and there are too many good restaurants as you say to 
merit a return.


----------



## Fasttr

On our visit in Sept, we too tried a couple new spots including the reopened Quarterdeck and we also gave it a WOW....both for the food, and the view/ambiance.  Its a real game changer for the Harbour Town area.

One day during our stay, we found ourselves visiting the shops in old town Bluffton, and as it was getting dinner time, I looked at what good 'ol Marty had for Bluffton recommendations and found Calhoun Street Tavern on his list.  What a great spot.  We ate outside in the area set up between the buildings....great vibe, live music, great food, excellent service.  Another great recommendation Marty.  There is a nice pic of the outside area at their website link here...   https://calhounstreettavern.com/

Thanks for keeping up such a great resource for dining in and around the HHI area Marty!!!


----------



## jme

vail said:


> I agree--Quarterdeck is fabulous--not only the views but more importantly the food.
> Service was great as well.
> 
> I also agree with Gusto's.
> No idea what is so good about the place?
> I found nothing special about it in any way, and there are too many good restaurants as you say to
> merit a return.



I'll have to get back to Gusto to see what's up. We've enjoyed it for several years, but I do know the pandemic hit them hard.
Hard enough that they shut it down permanently.....many months later they reopened due to customers getting in touch and pleading with the owner for its return.
Darn if he didn't reopen.....Gusto moved to a new spot, though----too far out, imho----- which I think hurt them as time went on.  

We've dined at many authentic Italian restaurants all over in recent years, in cities known for great restaurants (and not just Hilton Head)----
Charleston SC, Boston, & NYC, just to name 3 culinary meccas to keep it simple.....
and we've spent some time in Italy.....Rome, Monterosso, Florence, and around Tuscany in general. Gusto was not any different from
some of the smaller but popular mom & pop restaurants in Italy....great food and wonderful service in a simple setting but where they know how to cook. 

Our experiences were like that at Hilton Head's Gusto, too, for over two years----owned and staffed by Italians. We've had some awesome times there, and everyone loved it.
If it's fallen off lately due to "factors or unforeseen circumstances" I wouldn't know---- we haven't dined there since JUNE 2022........
There are lots of things going on in the restaurant business, in HH and elsewhere.......serious staff shortages now for sure, chefs come and go,
and it's hard to even survive....whatever.

So, perhaps you caught them on a bad day....not excusable, imho----- but get real, stuff happens. I've seen many restaurants go downhill over the years. 
My list, anyone's list, will change over time.....that's inevitable.
Just don't think they would have always disappointed you.  For whatever reason, many great restaurants everywhere have had issues.
For example, two of the very best Italian restaurants in Charleston SC....(a world-class spot for tourism, and I believe Conde Nast's number # 1 rated city
for tourism in the USA for several years running at one point, and full of exquisite establishments with iconic chefs who are nationally known),
have both shuttered their restaurants totally with no plans to reopen----been closed now for over a year and close to two-------Lucca and Fulton Five.
Man, were we disappointed. We've dined at both more than once, and the meals served there were hardly distinguishable from Gusto's.
Gusto's dishes were not complex, and the place not fancy, but they served simple and basic great Italian food, and the ambiance was beyond fun.
And what usually is an indicator that a place is doing things right, at least in my mind----Gusto was always packed with diners, and frankly,
most of them were locals who returned time and again.

I am sorry to hear anyone didn't like it at Gusto, but I'll look into it, and advise accordingly.


----------



## Superchief

We've noticed that several of our favorite restaurants at home and when traveling have declined in service and quality, and prices have increased dramatically (like everything else). I think the combination of Covid, staffing and product shortages, and out of control inflation have impacted restaurants more than many other industries. Many of us can't afford to eat out as much as we did previously, so I think things will get worse. We now try to concentrate our business with a few restaurants that we've enjoyed over the years, and give them a second chance if we have one unfavorable experience. I think a lot of restaurants will close over the next year, especially the 'trendy' types of places.


----------



## vail

The culinary mecca for me is without a doubt Las Vegas.
Even there Il Mulino at the Forum Shops declared bankruptcy which was surprising.
However every hotel casino has the who's who of chefs--Emeril, Wolfgang etc...list too long to be believed.
In addition many fine restaurants not associated with hotels/casinos.


----------



## dioxide45

vail said:


> The culinary mecca for me is without a doubt Las Vegas.
> Even there Il Mulino at the Forum Shops declared bankruptcy which was surprising.
> However every hotel casino has the who's who of chefs--Emeril, Wolfgang etc...list too long to be believed.
> In addition many fine restaurants not associated with hotels/casinos.


The only problem with Vegas is the prices. It is like the restaurants stick a vacuum hose into your pockets as a method of collecting payment. I thought Disney had high food prices, but nothing compared to Vegas.


----------



## JIMinNC

jme said:


> I'll have to get back to Gusto to see what's up. We've enjoyed it for several years, but I do know the pandemic hit them hard.
> Hard enough that they shut it down permanently.....many months later they reopened due to customers getting in touch and pleading with the owner for its return.
> Darn if he didn't reopen.....Gusto moved to a new spot, though----too far out, imho----- which I think hurt them as time went on.
> 
> We've dined at many authentic Italian restaurants all over in recent years, in cities known for great restaurants (and not just Hilton Head)----
> Charleston SC, Boston, & NYC, just to name 3 culinary meccas to keep it simple.....
> and we've spent some time in Italy.....Rome, Monterosso, Florence, and around Tuscany in general. Gusto was not any different from
> some of the smaller but popular mom & pop restaurants in Italy....great food and wonderful service in a simple setting but where they know how to cook.
> 
> Our experiences were like that at Hilton Head's Gusto, too, for over two years----owned and staffed by Italians. We've had some awesome times there, and everyone loved it.
> If it's fallen off lately due to "factors or unforeseen circumstances" I wouldn't know---- we haven't dined there since JUNE 2022........
> There are lots of things going on in the restaurant business, in HH and elsewhere.......serious staff shortages now for sure, chefs come and go,
> and it's hard to even survive....whatever.
> 
> So, perhaps you caught them on a bad day....not excusable, imho----- but get real, stuff happens. I've seen many restaurants go downhill over the years.
> My list, anyone's list, will change over time.....that's inevitable.
> Just don't think they would have always disappointed you.  For whatever reason, many great restaurants everywhere have had issues.
> For example, two of the very best Italian restaurants in Charleston SC....(a world-class spot for tourism, and I believe Conde Nast's number # 1 rated city
> for tourism in the USA for several years running at one point, and full of exquisite establishments with iconic chefs who are nationally known),
> have both shuttered their restaurants totally with no plans to reopen----been closed now for over a year and close to two-------Lucca and Fulton Five.
> Man, were we disappointed. We've dined at both more than once, and the meals served there were hardly distinguishable from Gusto's.
> Gusto's dishes were not complex, and the place not fancy, but they served simple and basic great Italian food, and the ambiance was beyond fun.
> And what usually is an indicator that a place is doing things right, at least in my mind----Gusto was always packed with diners, and frankly,
> most of them were locals who returned time and again.
> 
> I am sorry to hear anyone didn't like it at Gusto, but I'll look into it, and advise accordingly.



We dined at Gusto in late August (first time we've been to the new location) and we both thought it was excellent. Our server was superb and the food very good. It's a smaller, simpler atmosphere than the other Italian places we frequent on HHI - Ombra, Nunzio, and Michael Anthony's  - but it's very good, and as you say, is more the family Italian restaurant feel.

We also had a great meal just the other night, Saturday, at Michael Anthony's with two other couples. Their Tagliatelle al Neri (shrimp, clams, calamari in a tomato creme sauce) with a bottle of Banfi Sangiovese was wonderful!


----------



## pedro47

You cannot have a better location than the Quarterback restaurant for a nice view over looking the marina. Plus, the food and service are excellent.


----------



## vail

pedro47 said:


> You cannot have a better location than the Quarterback restaurant for a nice view over looking the marina. Plus, the food and service are excellent.


It is baffling that it took so long for an update to anything in Harbortown.
Hopefully it will just be the start?


----------



## Big Matt

Americans get confused about what authentic Italian food is all about.  First, it is very different by Italian region.  Second, it is always simple, fresh ingredients cooked simply.  Stuff like fettucine alfredo is hard to find there.  Go to Little Italy in the North End of Boston to get authentic Italian.


----------



## Big Matt

pedro47 said:


> You cannot have a better location than the Quarterback restaurant for a nice view over looking the marina. Plus, the food and service are excellent.


My only visit the service was terrible.  I'm going back in a week or two when I'm back on the Island.


----------



## SueDonJ

Honestly, I miss the old Quarterdeck. The rehab is lovely, sure, but it was our favorite casual place before, can't even count the number of times we sat outside and listened to the guy with the guitar for hours. Our daughter got engaged on the beach just beside the dock at Harbour Town and he played "Lady in Red" for their first dance. I just don't get the same casual vibe or good feeling from the re-do.


----------



## vail

Some people like old cars and call them classics.
To others they are just old crap.
Count me in the latter group.
I found nothing charming about the old quarterdeck.
It was an old dump with crappy food.
Now it is a very nice place to hang out, with good food.


----------



## dioxide45

vail said:


> Some people like old cars and call them classics.
> To others they are just old crap.
> Count me in the latter group.
> I found nothing charming about the old quarterdeck.
> It was an old dump with crappy food.
> Now it is a very nice place to hang out, with good food.


Does it have new ownership, management or new chef? A renovation doesn't fix the food or service.


----------



## jme

vail said:


> *It is baffling that it took so long for an update to anything in Harbortown.*
> Hopefully it will just be the start?


*                                                                                                                          ADDENDUM: please see my NEW POST a few posts after this one!!!  I owe vail an apology, as I got the word “update” seriously mixed up.    JME*
                                                                                                                         WHAT??????  so long????    you've had it for as long as I've been doing it.  4 restaurants total.
If a place was missing, it was not worthy of being listed, but two of the four were reviewed.
Have you tried those?  You know I do this list just for you.....

Harbour Town restaurants:
*Quarterdeck* just opened in April, and was booked up way in advance, booked completely through April and into May.
I was able to get a reservation in April, made in February, and we enjoyed it.  They had the normal issues opening, but apparently
most of those have been ironed out.  I've heard only good things, and our experience was also very good. Hopefully the opening blips  are resolved now,
as Harbour Town needs the NEW Quarterdeck.
Before the new Quarterdeck, Harbour Town had the old Quarterdeck which was mediocre at best, and very lousy at the worst......I was never a fan.
It was mostly frequented by tourists and not the locals, and "sometimes" that screams volumes.
*CQ's* is also there, a great and more refined restaurant located adjacent to Harbour Club, and has been a staple for decades, albeit a quiet gem.
It has never been marketed much except by word of mouth, and they were always successful relying on locals.
*Crazy Crab* is there, and is......well, Crazy Crab.....crazy. Overcrowded, with the usual seafood fare which can be good
one day and mediocre the next. We call it a zoo because it's so loud and chaotic there. Lots of young children always present, so food and napkins
frequently scattered under the tables after they get up. Very popular but frankly the Jarvis Creek location outshines it by far.
*Harbour Town Bakery & Cafe* is there too, but it's very small and only has brunch & lunch, but it's excellent!
Great menu and great food. Inside and outside dining.                                                   *ADDENDUM: please see my NEW POST a few posts after this one!!!  I owe vail an apology, as I got the word “update” seriously mixed up. *


----------



## dioxide45

jme said:


> WHAT?????? so long???? you've had it for as long as I've been doing it. 4 restaurants total.


I think @vail meant an update to the restaurant, not an update to your list


----------



## Dean

jme said:


> WHAT??????  so long????    you've had it for as long as I've been doing it.  4 restaurants total.
> If a place was missing, it was not worthy of being listed, but two of the four were reviewed.
> Have you tried those?  You know I do this list just for you.....
> 
> Harbour Town restaurants:
> *Quarterdeck* just opened in April, and was booked up way in advance, booked completely through April and into May.
> I was able to get a reservation in April, made in February, and we enjoyed it.  They had the normal issues opening, but apparently
> most of those have been ironed out.  I've heard only good things, and our experience was also very good. Hopefully the opening blips  are resolved now,
> as Harbour Town needs the NEW Quarterdeck.
> Before the new Quarterdeck, Harbour Town had the old Quarterdeck which was mediocre at best, and very lousy at the worst......I was never a fan.
> It was mostly frequented by tourists and not the locals, and "sometimes" that screams volumes.
> *CQ's* is also there, a great and more refined restaurant located adjacent to Harbour Club, and has been a staple for decades, albeit a quiet gem.
> It has never been marketed much except by word of mouth, and they were always successful relying on locals.
> *Crazy Crab* is there, and is......well, Crazy Crab.....crazy. Overcrowded, with the usual seafood fare which can be good
> one day and mediocre the next. We call it a zoo because it's so loud and chaotic there. Lots of young children always present, so food and napkins
> frequently scattered under the tables after they get up. Very popular but frankly the Jarvis Creek location outshines it by far.
> *Harbour Town Bakery & Cafe* is there too, but it's very small and only has brunch & lunch, but it's excellent!
> Great menu and great food. Inside and outside dining.


I miss Europa


----------



## jme

dioxide45 said:


> I think @vail meant an update to the restaurant, not an update to your list


I think you’re right Dean, I mean I KNOW you’re right, Dean. Sheesh. My apologies to vail. I definitely got the “updated” part dead wrong. In that case I wholeheartedly agree with vail…. That building would have been amazing as a great new restaurant JUST AS SOON AS CAFE EUROPA CLOSED!!!! We adored Cafe Europa, and didn’t consider ourselves at Hilton Head until we went there for our first brunch on our first day. Dinner there was fine dining, and it was also great. The word “update” in my TUG vernacular naturally jumped, without any thought, to my list. Again, sorry sorry sorry…. vail, if we’re ever there at the same time, name the place and I’ll take you and significant other to dinner.


----------



## vail

Marty, no apology necessary.
Your dining guide gives you the right to never have to apologize as you do more for tug than almost anyone else.

I did mean the quarterdeck and Harbortown desperately needed an update--maybe I should have used refurbish?
Agree on Europa--loved that restaurant, and it is a great location.
Time for Harbortown to refurbish???


----------



## JIMinNC

We also love the new Quarterdeck. Great food and service the last time we were there when our son visited this summer from New York City.

I will say, however, that visually it dominates the Harbour Town Lighthouse now to some degree. We noticed that back in April when we were across the way at the RBC Heritage coming off the 18th green into Harbour Town. I love the new facility and restaurant, but it does change the "look".


----------



## SueDonJ

I think the reason I preferred the old Quarterdeck is because we didn't think of it as a restaurant or a dinner place - we pretty much went there just to sit outside for a few hours and enjoy that spot on the harbor. Indoors, I agree, needed the update, and I'm sure we'll enjoy dinner in the new upstairs dining room when we try it. But we'll still be sad at the outdoor area losing most of its casual feel.


----------



## vail

The outdoor area is now larger and of course much cleaner and appealing...


----------



## KS2beach

jme said:


> UPDATE 4/18/22 from Marty: Dedicated to all those who own, or are employed by, or have been employed by, the many fine restaurants on Hilton Head Island. You deserve our thanks and our sincere gratitude for all you do, and have done, throughout this most challenging time while enduring the Coronavirus pandemic. We stand with you as we go forward, never knowing what can and will happen. We do also continually acknowledge the enjoyment and enrichment that you bring to our lives. Thank you. May God bless us all.
> 
> _*See the OP's most-recent list in *__*Posts #670 and #671.*_


Sorry I am sure i missed in several threads, what is the best Sunday breakfast/brunch place you would recommend- one that would take reservations would be preferred.


----------



## pedro47

This dining guide is just another reason, why we liked Hilton Head Island.


----------



## jme

KS2beach said:


> Sorry I am sure i missed in several threads, what is the best Sunday breakfast/brunch place you would recommend- one that would take reservations would be preferred.



There are choices........
For the most elegant BRUNCH choices, look up Ela's, Jane Bistro, Sunset Grille, Frankie Bones.
For just a delicious casual breakfast try French Bakery, Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe, Kenny B's.

Can't get any better than those............if taken, get reservations NOW.....the island is very busy.
Enjoy


----------



## RookWDW

Heading back to MGO in July for our third trip.  Thinking about taking the kids to the Jazz Corner.  They will be just about 13 and 17.  Son plays the Sax and is a bit into Jazz.  Daughter plays the Violin, so I think they would enjoy it quite a bit.  I know the recommendation is Jazz Corner is not for kids, but I assume that is based on most kids not being into watching a Jazz set and that kids are allowed?


----------



## Bodie

Have never been to Hilton Head.  We are not golfers.  Do they have great beaches with warm waters?  What else does one do?  Interesting historical sights?  Thanks.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Bodie said:


> Have never been to Hilton Head.  We are not golfers.  Do they have great beaches with warm waters?  What else does one do?  Interesting historical sights?  Thanks.


Great beaches is very subjective.  Their beaches are hardpack sand and very wide at low tide with a shallow entry, so it's great for kids.  Waves are generally a little less rough than some other vacation places.  You can check water temps online, but it's the Atlantic so it's seasonal.  Once you get to the summer it's bath water.  

HHI is a pretty laid back vibe, so no boardwalks or amusement parks or some of things you'd see in an Ocean City, MD or Myrtle Beach.  No high-rises.  Plenty of mini-golf and the bike paths are fantastic.  There are a bunch of historical sites on the island and nearby communities like Blufton and Beaufort, plus Savannah is only an hour away.

We've just dipped our toes into the water there with about 5-6 visits so far, but it's already in my top MVC destinations.


----------



## dioxide45

You won't get the same beautifully colored water in HHI like you would find in the Florida Treasure, Gold or Emerald Coasts. It is just kind of brown/green on HHI. Like most of the island actually...


----------



## Fasttr

dioxide45 said:


> You won't get the same beautifully colored water in HHI like you would find in the Florida Treasure, Gold or Emerald Coasts. It is just kind of brown/green on HHI. Like most of the island actually...


Are you saying it looks more like the tap water in FL?


----------



## dioxide45

Fasttr said:


> Are you saying it looks more like the tap water in FL?


Yeah, kinda like that but it probably tastes better than the tap water here...


----------



## Superchief

Restaurant week this year starts 1/28.








						Restaurant Week
					

Whether it is a place that has never been tried or the area’s newest hot spot, Restaurant Week is the best way to dine your way through the Lowcountry!    The chamber’s 15th annual Restaurant Week is back for you to enjoy a price-fix menu from some new spots or old favorites.




					www.hiltonheadisland.org


----------

